# Magnets Discussion and Help thread



## Rcuber123 (Nov 12, 2016)

So this a thread to discuss magnets in cubes.

I was thinking of making a magnetic cube by myself for fun. what magnets do u recommend I buy and where.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been looking at this myself today. Not many cubes can be modded easily due to how the pieces are assembled. The exceptions I know of are the Weilong GTS (obviously) and the Valk. I'd like to know others that people have found. 
I've bought some 2mm x 4mm N32 magnets to do the stickerless Valk but I believe stronger ones should be used in the GTS as the plastic is thicker. I've got some slow setting epoxy glue to fix them.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 12, 2016)

I considered fitting magnets in 3x3x3 cubes back in the 80's, inspired by the ball-bearing click action of the pyraminx.
I never pursued it, it was just the idle thoughts of an engineer. I was obviously contemplating using ferrite magnets. The rare-earth ones were expensive and hard to obtain, the only ones I had seen at the time were in the earpieces of headphones. I was thinking of fitting them in just the edge pieces, and having steel plates in all 4 sides of the centre-pieces. I didn't want to fit them in the corners, as back then corner-pieces were sealed up, the final face was superglued on.
It's interesting to see what's been done with the current magnetic cubes. If you haven't already seen it, here's one 'homebrew' attempt:
http://kzcubereview.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/the-diy-magnetic-gts-and-tutorial.html


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> I considered fitting magnets in 3x3x3 cubes back in the 80's, inspired by the ball-bearing click action of the pyraminx.
> I never pursued it, it was just the idle thoughts of an engineer. I was obviously contemplating using ferrite magnets. The rare-earth ones were expensive and hard to obtain, the only ones I had seen at the time were in the earpieces of headphones. I was thinking of fitting them in just the edge pieces, and having steel plates in all 4 sides of the centre-pieces. I didn't want to fit them in the corners, as back then corner-pieces were sealed up, the final face was superglued on.
> It's interesting to see what's been done with the current magnetic cubes. If you haven't already seen it, here's one 'homebrew' attempt:
> http://kzcubereview.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/the-diy-magnetic-gts-and-tutorial.html


Maybe the magnets I've bought are a little weak then. We'll see.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Maybe the magnets I've bought are a little weak then. We'll see.


I've now ordered some stronger ones. Less than £4 on ebay.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 13, 2016)

I put a bunch of magnets into my GuHong a few days back and the snapping felt pretty cool, but it didn't really fix the popping/explosion issues.

Other than that, the magnets I got were way too strong (6 mm × 3 mm) so I added roughly ~1 mm of padding between the magnet and the pieces, but that led to the magnets preferentially sticking to each other within the pieces rather than between the corner and edge pieces. I'm not sure where I can get magnets of the right size around here, unfortunately.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> I considered fitting magnets in 3x3x3 cubes back in the 80's


Magnets in an 80s Rubik's brand? Sounds about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone tried adding magnets to a cube but making them repel instead? Probably a bad cube but it would feel cool.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 13, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Magnets in an 80s Rubik's brand? Sounds about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike.


They need motors not magnets. My hands hurt after solving less than 70 for that mural.


----------



## Aysha (Nov 13, 2016)

I tried N35 4x2mm magnets in a YueXiao as my first attempt at making my own magnetic cube. I got the magnets from AliExpress (200 magnets for around $5 including registered shipping).

They aren't strong enough for the plastic, so they barely make a difference during any solve.

I might try adding magnets to my X-Man Design Tornado next if the design of the pieces allows it.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 14, 2016)

Not gunna lie, I really think if someone tried to Magnetize the Senhuan Mars that would be cool. That cube has some potential, and although it is mediocre, the main reason WHY it is mediocre is because of its massive stability issues, its speed and "feel" is great. 

What do you guys think, Magnets in the Senhuan Mars possible? How would it work in the corner mechanism?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm seriously considering making a magnetic stickerless Valk 3 using 4x2 N35 magnets. Has anyone had any success with the Valk, and any thoughts on magnet choice, or other tips??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 14, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> I'm seriously considering making a magnetic stickerless Valk 3 using 4x2 N35 magnets. Has anyone had any success with the Valk, and any thoughts on magnet choice, or other tips??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was exactly my plan but I now suspect that the N35 magnets might be too weak. I've ordered N52 magnets instead. They could be too strong but I'm going for it.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 14, 2016)

Depending on your skills and tools (I'm thinking 'Dremel' type tools here), you could probably fit the magnets closer together, by making a recess for the magnets to sit in. They may not pull so well when the faces are misaligned, that's the problem. There's likely to be some optimum spacing/magnet-strength, where the magnets help align, without being overly-strong when they _are_ aligned.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 14, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> Depending on your skills and tools (I'm thinking 'Dremel' type tools here), you could probably fit the magnets closer together, by making a recess for the magnets to sit in. They may not pull so well when the faces are misaligned, that's the problem. There's likely to be some optimum spacing/magnet-strength, where the magnets help align, without being overly-strong when they _are_ aligned.


I think placement is more important than people think. If they go close to the outside of the cube then they will be more accurate but if they are closer to the core they will kick in sooner. Finding the right balance is, I assume, a big part of the Cubicle's research costs.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 14, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I think placement is more important than people think. If they go close to the outside of the cube then they will be more accurate but if they are closer to the core they will kick in sooner. Finding the right balance is, I assume, a big part of the Cubicle's research costs.



Agreed. Also, drilling 48 identical holes with a dremel would be a nightmare. I think it's all about the placement and strength.

Have you (I assume the answer is yes) watched DMCubing's YouTube tutorial for making a magnetic Valk 3? He is of the same opinion to you re: N35s. Might go for something in between.

Have you given much thought to epoxy selection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 14, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Agreed. Also, drilling 48 identical holes with a dremel would be a nightmare. I think it's all about the placement and strength.
> 
> Have you (I assume the answer is yes) watched DMCubing's YouTube tutorial for making a magnetic Valk 3? He is of the same opinion to you re: N35s. Might go for something in between.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen them. I keep changing my mind about the strength and I'm now considering practicing on a Thunderclap first. 

I've got a slow drying epoxy on order that should give me plenty of time to work with.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Anyone tried adding magnets to a cube but making them repel instead? Probably a bad cube but it would feel cool.



By this do you mean repel into place? Kind of like maybe if it gets past a certain point, it will repel away into cube position? Equalizing with the other magnets? That could be cool, but may make turning it a bit harder aha


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Anyone tried adding magnets to a cube but making them repel instead? Probably a bad cube but it would feel cool.


Yes I asked Chris Tran, and he said he had tried it but the force needed to turn through the repulsion made it feel weird.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Yes I asked Chris Tran, and he said he had tried it but the force needed to turn through the repulsion made it feel weird.



Just a quick question, what would you think about a Magnetized Senhuan Mars? The cube is mediocre as a whole, but mostly because of stabiliity, I feel like the mechanism would benefit from it. Opinions?


----------



## efattah (Nov 15, 2016)

Has anyone built a magnetized 2x2?


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

efattah said:


> Has anyone built a magnetized 2x2?



Yeah Chris Olson has a video on one, trying it out.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Just a quick question, what would you think about a Magnetized Senhuan Mars? The cube is mediocre as a whole, but mostly because of stabiliity, I feel like the mechanism would benefit from it. Opinions?


I'm not a fan of the Mars but it would be an interesting project. The cubies are capped a little like the Weilong GTS which is a pro but rather than having a flat surface there's a little tunnel. You might be able to put glue on a magnet and drop it in then use another magnet on the outside to position it. Could be worth a try. You won't make it any worse.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2016)

Man, if only there was a store offering pre-built magnet cubes...


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> Man, if only there was a store offering pre-built magnet cubes...


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Aysha (Nov 15, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Not gunna lie, I really think if someone tried to Magnetize the Senhuan Mars that would be cool. That cube has some potential, and although it is mediocre, the main reason WHY it is mediocre is because of its massive stability issues, its speed and "feel" is great.
> 
> What do you guys think, Magnets in the Senhuan Mars possible? How would it work in the corner mechanism?



I actually want to magnetize the Mars but there's no space for the magnets to fit!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

Aysha said:


> I actually want to magnetize the Mars but there's no space for the magnets to fit!


There's the little rectangular holes in the cubies. Can't they fit in there?


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 15, 2016)

Dang, got the wrong size magnets!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> Dang, got the wrong size magnets!


You are going to struggle fitting that!


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 15, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> You are going to struggle fitting that!



That's where the Dremel comes in! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 15, 2016)

Yup, the Dremel did a great job. Now I've got the problem of removing my cube from the fridge door. And the pry-bar from the cube.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

Good news: My wife is away overnight. 
Bad news: She didn't take the kids. 
Good news: My magnets arrived. 
Bad news: My glue didn't.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

The Mars is interesting. You can drop 2mm x 4mm magnets into the rectangular holes and they don't have room to turn around. With the caps on they will stay in edge pieces but they will pop out the top in the corners and cuddle up together. Obviously this problem wouldn't happen if I had glue. Pretty sure this would be among the easiest cubes to magnetize but I think N35s may be a bit weak. Unfortunately it's really hard to get anything cheap between the N35 and the N52.
EDIT: If you asked @SenorJuan nicely for a loan of his dremel you could fit magnets in the centres of the Mars too.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 15, 2016)

Obvious point, here, Mark - you have a full set of 35's and 52's, why not mix 'n' match, with 35's in the edges, 52's in the corners etc, to get 'inbetween' total attractive force?
I also recommend marking which is which set, and if they're not already marked, a polarity face.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

Good idea. I hadn't thought of mixing them up but I do have a permanent marker ready so I'll know which way around they go. They aren't already marked.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 15, 2016)

And for extra tinkering complexity, you could 'double-up' a magnet, hope that makes sense.

Do you have a hot-melt glue gun, or just the sticks from one? That stuff isn't a bad way to fix magnets in place, and it's reversible, either by warming up the glue, or just prying it out. A soldering iron run cool can melt that stuff, chop a small bit off the stick, put it in-situ, melt it, insert magnet. Sounds easy, but clearly will involve swearing and burnt fingers in order to get a good result.
NIB magnets don't care for excess heat, take them above the Curie temperature, they lose magnetism.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> And for extra tinkering complexity, you could 'double-up' a magnet, hope that makes sense.


One on top of the other?


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, on top of the other. It was just an option, I assume you're just tinkering, rather than slavishly trying to replicate a WR cube.

I suppose the idea of fitting two pairs , side-by-side would probably work, it would be tricky to fit them, though, they don't care for being alongside each other.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 15, 2016)

Aha see Told ya the Mars would be easily magnetized, but yeah I agree, it has such a weird hardware.

Cool stuff though @newtonbase


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> Yes, on top of the other. It was just an option, I assume you're just tinkering, rather than slavishly trying to replicate a WR cube.
> 
> I suppose the idea of fitting two pairs , side-by-side would probably work, it would be tricky to fit them, though, they don't care for being alongside each other.



There's no way they are ever going next to each other. It's hard enough putting them in the same cubie as they keep jumping out to be together. 



RennuR said:


> Aha see Told ya the Mars would be easily magnetized, but yeah I agree, it has such a weird hardware.
> 
> Cool stuff though @newtonbase


:
I was only really playing around to see if they would fit while I waited for glue to arrive but I'm going to have to finish the job now. I may end up with the first good Mars if I can get rid of that awful catching.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah I know it wasnt finished, but yeah haha. The Mars Magnet lol.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark's Marvellous Magnetic Mars.

Thixotropic (gel) gap-filling super-glue would be a good glue to use if you wanted a permanent fix. I've used it for work-related jobs, a little 3 gram tube is pretty cheap.
In the electronics industry we use a product called Loctite Blacktak 4105, which is a rubbery super-glue, with a seperate spray activator. If it weren't really expensive, I would recommend it.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> Mark's Marvellous Magnetic Mars.
> 
> Thixotropic (gel) gap-filling super-glue would be a good glue to use if you wanted a permanent fix. I've used it for work-related jobs, a little 3 gram tube is pretty cheap.
> In the electronics industry we use a product called Loctite Blacktak 4105, which is a rubbery super-glue, with a seperate spray activator. If it weren't really expensive, I would recommend it.


After watching videos I've gone for a slow drying epoxy that should give me time to fix mistakes. These magnets have a habit of jumping around so I need to work out how to control them.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> After watching videos I've gone for a slow drying epoxy that should give me time to fix mistakes. These magnets have a habit of jumping around so I need to work out how to control them.


Can I ask which particular brand of epoxy you've gone for? Let me know how you get on with the stronger magnets in the Valk, and I'll order mine accordingly!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Can I ask which particular brand of epoxy you've gone for? Let me know how you get on with the stronger magnets in the Valk, and I'll order mine accordingly!


I went for this as it was the only one that said it's slow drying. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400799280919
DMCubing mentioned one on YouTube but I couldn't find it. You should watch his videos if you haven't already. There's some decent tips. 
I'm hoping to start one tonight.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> DMCubing mentioned one on YouTube but I couldn't find it. You should watch his videos if you haven't already. There's some decent tips.
> I'm hoping to start one tonight.


Have done so, I think he recommended Gorilla Glue, but their UK range is a little different. Their "super glue" sets in 30-60 seconds. I'm not sure how much positioning time I'll need, I'd be interested to hear what you think. IMHO 30-60 seconds SHOULD be plenty... right? Also with wife/kids I'm not sure I can leave cubes dismantled and curing for several hours, a happy medium would be nice for me. 

I did email DMCubing about his choice of magnets, as he suggested that N35 are too weak for the Valk, and he replied almost instantly. I don't want him getting bombarded with emails thanks to me(!), but he's done a lot or prototyping, and his latest Valk video has his email address in the comments section. He says N35 should be fine for the Valk, so I await your feedback once again! 

Good luck.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> IMHO 30-60 seconds SHOULD be plenty... right?


If you know exactly where it's going then that should be fine. 
I did have a query about where the magnets should go in the Valk and I asked him about it on the YouTube comments but I'm not sure I made myself clear. I think that for the cube to align perfectly no matter what the orientation of the pieces then would the magnet not need to be across the join of the cubie pieces? The way he does it I think that a flipped edge would be slightly misaligned. I'm sure it would make little difference and it would be perfect when solved but I like things to be neat. What do you think?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

Interesting thought. I did wonder about relative positions of magnets in general- if you match up pairs when setting the glue, perhaps the magnet will only be PERFECTLY aligned with the 1/3 corner next to it. Again, good when solved, less so when solving. 

I haven't taken a valk edge apart yet to investigate, but when I've heard your feedback I'll get my order in for magnets and glue, and post my thoughts here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 16, 2016)

This is slightly off topic, but has anybody tried using a little bit stronger magnets to make a good foot cube? I had a Big Sail that I got intending for it to be a foot cube. It wouldn't stay aligned, so it made a hopeless foot cube and I gave it to my sister. I could imagine slightly stronger magnets in a big sail making a fantastic foot cube. If anybody tries/has tried something like that I'd love to hear the results, to see if it's worth trying to reproduce.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Interesting thought. I did wonder about relative positions of magnets in general- if you match up pairs when setting the glue, perhaps the magnet will only be PERFECTLY aligned with the 1/3 corner next to it. Again, good when solved, less so when solving.


Once you've got a magnet in a corner you can use it to match up against all the edges and then use them to line up against the other corners so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Also, with a cube like the Weilong GTS there's not a lot of space to go wrong. 
My epoxy didn't arrive today so I've just popped into Poundland and they have Loctite gel superglue. It's good stuff but I'll have to work fast.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

Project M4 begins.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 16, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Once you've got a magnet in a corner you can use it to match up against all the edges and then use them to line up against the other corners so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Also, with a cube like the Weilong GTS there's not a lot of space to go wrong.
> My epoxy didn't arrive today so I've just popped into Poundland and they have Loctite gel superglue. It's good stuff but I'll have to work fast.


I don't know if you'd have it in the UK, what it would be called, or even if it would work, but there's some stuff in the US called shoe goo, that's some sort of cross between rubber cement and superglue. As I recall it takes 5- 10 minutes to set up.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 16, 2016)

Shoe Goo is available here, a few sports retailers sell it, though mail order would be the easiest way.

Gel superglues can take a long time to cure, thin layers / small gaps still work best, but most people tend to use the gel variant when they want to fill gaps, or use blobs. If you're having curing problems, you can homebrew activator liquid. There's 'recipes' on the tinternet, usually involving baking soda dissolved in water to make an alkali solution.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

Little off topic, since im not a magnet nor speedcubing expert. Are we sticking with Marvellous Magnetic Mars. Or The Mighty Mars Magnet (MMM) either way,


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

Thomas Edison - _I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work._
That was interesting. It took me about 70 minutes to magnetize the Mars. It's hard work and very fiddly. I think I could halve the time on this particular cube if I did a couple more but that's not going to happen. 
At the suggestion of @SenorJuan I mixed up the magnets to get an effect somewhere between the N35 and the N52. I used the Loctite gel superglue. 
The results are not quite what I was expecting. The main problem is that the Mars is not a very good cube and it is certainly not a smooth cube. If you want the full benefit of magnets then you need something that is exceptionally smooth and fast otherwise the magnets will simply not be able to pull the pieces together. I do now have a fairly unique cube and I'm going to do some work to get it as quick as possible. 
My next project will be the Valk but the positioning of the the magnets looks like it will be tricky. I'll stick with the same glue and probably the same magnets as I'm sure the N35s would be too weak on their own. It might happen at the weekend. 
I'll write up some tips soon for anyone interested so they can save a bit of time but here's one for free

Don't glue your tweezers together 20s into the process.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 16, 2016)

I guess the Mars will always suck. Cant wait to see what else you come up with newtonbase! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Little off topic, since im not a magnet nor speedcubing expert. Are we sticking with Marvellous Magnetic Mars. Or The Mighty Mars Magnet (MMM) either way,


Missed your post while typing my essay. I'd go with Meh.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 17, 2016)

Nevermind what I said about somebody else trying it, I think I'm going to make a foot cube or two myself. Just a quick question: is this plus glue, a SS big Legend, and a Qiyi big sail probably about right to make two decent magnetized cubes? Or do I need bigger/smaller/weaker/stronger magnets?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 17, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Nevermind what I said about somebody else trying it, I think I'm going to make a foot cube or two myself. Just a quick question: is this plus glue, a SS big Legend, and a Qiyi big sail probably about right to make two decent magnetized cubes? Or do I need bigger/smaller/weaker/stronger magnets?


They are pretty strong magnets but given that it's for feet then I'd imagine they'll be OK if you are sure they fit? I have no idea how big those cubes are or how the cubies look on the inside.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 17, 2016)

The Valk is an evil, fiddly little b***h compared to the Mars and I'm not sure that I'll be able to do it how I wanted to. Thinking cap on. Capped cubes for the win.

Edit: I've given up. I'm going to buy a replacement cubie for my Weilong GTS and magnetize that.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 18, 2016)

Magnetized my old GTS using magnets from some magnetic pyra's I was sent a while ago that I haven't used, got an 8.07 avg100 with it pretty soon after setting it up some. Found the process surprisingly easy tbh (Probably because I wasn't trying to be super duper optimal like Chris Tran was but w/e), hopefully magnetizing one of my Valks won't be too much harder


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 18, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Magnetized my old GTS using magnets from some magnetic pyra's I was sent a while ago that I haven't used, got an 8.07 avg100 with it pretty soon after setting it up some. Found the process surprisingly easy tbh (Probably because I wasn't trying to be super duper optimal like Chris Tran was but w/e), hopefully magnetizing one of my Valks won't be too much harder


I found it very hard to do right. I wanted the magnets over the joins and couldn't do it so have bought a new GTS to do instead.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 18, 2016)

@newtonbase, with the benefit of hindsight and experience, would you recommend embarking on a Valk M project, or not???


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 18, 2016)

Plenty of people have managed it and are happy with the results and you can always take them out if it doesn't go well but I'm not going to try it again. Worst thing that could happen is you end up with a regular Valk and some mucky magnets.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been playing with the Mars I did and I'm starting to like it. I've made it very loose and have put loads of Maru in it. It's really fast now and cuts well over 50 degrees and I'm getting no pops or corner twists. If it wasn't for the magnets I'm pretty sure it would be uncontrollable. I'll tighten it up a little to try and calm it down but it's not going to be my main, just an interesting alternative. 
Also, this is the noisiest cube I've used by a long way. It makes a Thunderclap sound like a 1x1.


----------



## James Snowden (Nov 21, 2016)

Would it be possible to put magnets in a sq1? I have a qiyi one that I want to modify somehow, does anyone have any idea how to do it?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 21, 2016)

James Snowden said:


> Would it be possible to put magnets in a sq1? I have a qiyi one that I want to modify somehow, does anyone have any idea how to do it?


I haven't actually figured out how to disassemble my sq1, but I think that magnets in the center layer would be the easiest and least helpful. Otherwise a few magnets in the middle layer, up to 4 at each corner, one in each edge and two in each corner for top and bottom layers, arranged radially . . . That seems like something that would be exceptionally helpful at about my stage of sq1 expertise, but a lot of work.


----------



## RennuR (Nov 22, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I've been playing with the Mars I did and I'm starting to like it. I've made it very loose and have put loads of Maru in it. It's really fast now and cuts well over 50 degrees and I'm getting no pops or corner twists. If it wasn't for the magnets I'm pretty sure it would be uncontrollable. I'll tighten it up a little to try and calm it down but it's not going to be my main, just an interesting alternative.
> Also, this is the noisiest cube I've used by a long way. It makes a Thunderclap sound like a 1x1.



Lol, you havent heard the Mojue M3. That thing is SO LOUD.


----------



## Tom606060 (Nov 22, 2016)

I just finished magnetizing my valk 3. It took around 2 hours and IMO is isn't as hard as people make it out to be. I did everything right but Im not really liking the magnetic feel. Maybe I just have to get used it.


----------



## Aysha (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom606060 said:


> I just finished magnetizing my valk 3. It took around 2 hours and IMO is isn't as hard as people make it out to be. I did everything right but Im not really liking the magnetic feel. Maybe I just have to get used it.



What type of magnets did you use? I've used 4x2mm N35's in my YueXiao but they weren't strong enough. So I tried 5x2mm N35's in the Gans 356 V2 and they were good enough.

I'm not sure if I should use N35 or N50 in the Valk since I don't want to take any chance when I won't be able to reverse the change. Unless maybe I use a glue gun to stick the magnets..


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 22, 2016)

Aysha said:


> I'm not sure if I should use N35 or N50 in the Valk since I don't want to take any chance when I won't be able to reverse the change. Unless maybe I use a glue gun to stick the magnets


I used superglue when I tried and I managed to get them back out when I gave up.


----------



## James Snowden (Nov 22, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I haven't actually figured out how to disassemble my sq1, but I think that magnets in the center layer would be the easiest and least helpful. Otherwise a few magnets in the middle layer, up to 4 at each corner, one in each edge and two in each corner for top and bottom layers, arranged radially . . . That seems like something that would be exceptionally helpful at about my stage of sq1 expertise, but a lot of work.


Thanks


----------



## Tom606060 (Nov 22, 2016)

Aysha said:


> What type of magnets did you use? I've used 4x2mm N35's in my YueXiao but they weren't strong enough. So I tried 5x2mm N35's in the Gans 356 V2 and they were good enough.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should use N35 or N50 in the Valk since I don't want to take any chance when I won't be able to reverse the change. Unless maybe I use a glue gun to stick the magnets..


I used N35. They are pretty good strength for the valk but the ideal is probably N42 if you can find them.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 22, 2016)

My Mars took a knock and one of the magnets came loose. It was a really annoying sound and tricky to track down. Fixed it now. 

If you can't find the right strength of magnets you can always mix them up as suggested by @SenorJuan. It works.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 23, 2016)

It's likely that the plastic surfaces you're bonding your magnets to are slightly contaminated. Either from the mould tool, such as release compounds, or general industrial dirt, or from cube lube applied in the factory.
So a wipe with paper tissue / cotton buds wouldn't be a bad idea, helped by a bit of "breath steam", or if you have it, some suitable 'mild' solvent, like IPA ( Isopropyl alcohol / isopropanol / propan-2-ol ).


----------



## RennuR (Nov 23, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> It's likely that the plastic surfaces you're bonding your magnets to are slightly contaminated. Either from the mould tool, such as release compounds, or general industrial dirt, or from cube lube applied in the factory.
> So a wipe with paper tissue / cotton buds wouldn't be a bad idea, helped by a bit of "breath steam", or if you have it, some suitable 'mild' solvent, like IPA ( Isopropyl alcohol / isopropanol / propan-2-ol ).



Baby wipes might work as well? Also I reccomend Q-tips. They are kind of like pinpoint I guess

Also @SenorJuan can you please make your signature "breath steam" lol I found that so funny.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 23, 2016)

"cotton buds" = "Q-tips" for non-Yanks.
Everyone knows that huuuuurhing steam on things is the magic way to clean, be it your spectacles, your monitor screen, your bathroom mirror.

And just to add: Don't use strong solvents. Paint thinners, nail varnish remover, these will just melt the plastic of your puzzle.

And regarding prying off magnets when you've decided it's a fail:
NIB magnets are brittle, so don't be heavy-handed. They are actually nickel-plated, as the raw magnetic material rusts, due to the iron in it. The plating can tear off during rough treatment, exposing the dull grey innards. Don't be alarmed, the magnet is fine, though protecting it with paint/varnish/wax might help if you live in a humid climate.


----------



## jaredye (Nov 23, 2016)

A quick question for those of you who have tried magnetizing your cube. Would you recommend N35 3x1 or 4x2 for Valk and GTS? It seems Cubicle isn't going to do them any time soon and I'm thinking about doing it on my own. I haven't had any experience with magnets before so I just want to know what the difference is. Thanks!


----------



## Aysha (Nov 24, 2016)

jaredye said:


> A quick question for those of you who have tried magnetizing your cube. Would you recommend N35 3x1 or 4x2 for Valk and GTS? It seems Cubicle isn't going to do them any time soon and I'm thinking about doing it on my own. I haven't had any experience with magnets before so I just want to know what the difference is. Thanks!



I believe N35's in the GTS wouldn't be as strong as the ones that the Cubicle uses. For the Valk, however, I'm not sure about what strength is suitable since I haven't magnetized one myself.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, I just ordered a GTS M... hope it's worth the $50


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2016)

I finally finished my magnetized big sail project this morning. 5x2mm n52 magnets. It's a painfully easy cube to put magnets in. As predicted the magnets are pretty strong, and it ends up with a weird, clunky feel for hand solving, but initial impressions for feet are that it's fantastic.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I've since switched my 4x4 main from the blue to the wuque, and since my blue is now just sitting around i want to try to magnetize it. Two questions:
1. should I be using weaker magnets? everything is closer together within a single piece so I'm not sure. I'm looking at N35 magnets and if anyone knows of a weaker magnet I should use please reply with your thoughts.
2. this is a stupid question, but is standard superglue ok? just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 27, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Hi guys, I've since switched my 4x4 main from the blue to the wuque, and since my blue is now just sitting around i want to try to magnetize it. Two questions:
> 1. should I be using weaker magnets? everything is closer together within a single piece so I'm not sure. I'm looking at N35 magnets and if anyone knows of a weaker magnet I should use please reply with your thoughts.
> 2. this is a stupid question, but is standard superglue ok? just wondering.
> 
> Thanks



N35 is a grade of magnet, strength depends on size, so you will need smaller N35s for a 4x4 than you would for a 3x3.

I believe standard superglue is OK, there are a number of tutorials available on YouTube which recommend 2 part epoxy or Gorilla Glue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 27, 2016)

I liked using the gel superglue. It's easier to control than the runny stuff.


----------



## jaredye (Dec 27, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Hi guys, I've since switched my 4x4 main from the blue to the wuque, and since my blue is now just sitting around i want to try to magnetize it. Two questions:
> 1. should I be using weaker magnets? everything is closer together within a single piece so I'm not sure. I'm looking at N35 magnets and if anyone knows of a weaker magnet I should use please reply with your thoughts.
> 2. this is a stupid question, but is standard superglue ok? just wondering.
> 
> Thanks



Let us know how it goes. I'm also thinking about magnetizing my Cangfeng 4x4. I guess using smaller but stronger magnets might be preferable, since 4x4 are so heavy to begin with. I'm gonna try N52 3mm*1mm magnets. As for glue, I used Gorilla Gel and it works perfect. I think Gel glue is stronger and more resistant to shocks.


----------



## Chree (Dec 28, 2016)

Wish me luck!

Step One: Experiment https://imgur.com/gallery/qwaR0

Step Two: Separate https://imgur.com/gallery/PwlSH

Step 3: Disassemble and Sort https://imgur.com/gallery/mqsWL

Step 4: Pair Them Up (Edit: Not needed, kinda wastes time)
https://imgur.com/gallery/7Gt78

Step 5: Glue Magnets to Templates https://imgur.com/a/RQuuy

Step 6: Use Templates to Guide Placement https://imgur.com/a/t68hV
Step 6b: Use Templates to Guide Placement https://imgur.com/a/g3DSG
Step 6c: now you have lots of templates... things get faster. https://imgur.com/a/bKwQA
Step 6d: Multiple pairs drying at once (Notice that by this point I've abandoned pre-sorted pairs) https://imgur.com/a/riqcB
Step 6e: Assembly Line magnet dumping https://imgur.com/a/PwuFc

Towards the end I was doing it all assembly line style. Line up empty pieces with space in between, dump a magnet, and bring in the "templates"... carefully. Give it all a wiggle to ensure placement, and put drops of superglue on everything at once.

Step 6f: All done! https://imgur.com/a/efNo7

Step 7: Reassembly https://imgur.com/a/jIjjc
A lot easier when you don't care about the order of things.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

Chree said:


> Wish me luck!
> 
> Step One: Experiment https://imgur.com/gallery/qwaR0


Someday I'll be crazy or ambitious enough to do that. Maybe. What magnets and cube are you starting with?


----------



## Dom (Dec 28, 2016)

@James Snowden @One Wheel 




He used only 4 magnets used just to see how it would work. Not bad.


----------



## Chree (Dec 28, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Someday I'll be crazy or ambitious enough to do that. Maybe. What magnets and cube are you starting with?



That's a WeiChuang, and I used 1/8" x 1/16" N42 magnets. I don't know that 2mm x 4mm would've fit.

It's heavier, that's for sure. The magnetic feel is almost negligible, though. So I probably should've gone a bit stronger. Either way, it's performing OK. Still tweaking the tensions... now that it's a bit slower, it needs adjusting.

Not yet convinced this was a good idea.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 28, 2016)

Chree said:


> Not yet convinced this was a good idea.



Even if the cube hasn't turned out great then just trying it was still a good idea. 

It'll be interesting to see how you end up tensioning it. Magnetised 3X3's can go very loose.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm having trouble figuring out how to magnetize the inner layers on the yuxin blue. the struggle is gonna be the death of me lol #helpppppppp

Edit: the best idea i have is to not magnetize the edges but instead magnetize the centers. however on the blue it seems like the caps are superglued and i don't want to make any moves without other suggestions first.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how to magnetize the inner layers on the yuxin blue. the struggle is gonna be the death of me lol #helpppppppp
> 
> Edit: the best idea i have is to not magnetize the edges but instead magnetize the centers. however on the blue it seems like the caps are superglued and i don't want to make any moves without other suggestions first.



I haven't tried magnetizing a 4x4, but I think on an even layered cube you will have to put magnets in the large inner T shaped pieces to line up with the wings. You'll probably have to drill it out.


----------



## Chree (Jan 1, 2017)

Update on the Magnetic WeiChuang: I love this thing.

Overview in the Spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 1, 2017)

Has anyone tried using buckyballs in the cubes?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> NVM! i figured it out! now to sort out the polarities so I don't waste an entire cube haha xD


Make a stack of all your magnets, mark the end one with a permanent marker, take that one off, repeat.


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 2, 2017)

Chree said:


> That's a WeiChuang, and I used 1/8" x 1/16" N42 magnets. I don't know that 2mm x 4mm would've fit.
> 
> It's heavier, that's for sure. The magnetic feel is almost negligible, though. So I probably should've gone a bit stronger. Either way, it's performing OK. Still tweaking the tensions... now that it's a bit slower, it needs adjusting.
> 
> Not yet convinced this was a good idea.



4mm x 2mm magnets fit in Weichuang pieces. Citation: That's essentially what I put in mine.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2017)

For some reason I can find 4x2mm n35 but not n42 magnets. What would you recommend for this project? I'm seriously tempted to do this with my Weichuang.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 2, 2017)

I made my yuxin blue magnetic guys! i underestimated how many magnets i needed so I'm missing magnets in 5 more corner pieces, but essentially the cube feels pretty cool. Recommendation and tip for anyone who wants to try this: try slightly weaker magnets than n35 4x2 for the inner layers. my inner layers feel great at edge pairing but i can tell it really lags a bit during PLL parity. my inner layers also realign themselves at 1/3 a piece, so I'm not even sure if it'd be comp legal lol.


----------



## Dom (Jan 2, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> I made my yuxin blue magnetic guys! i underestimated how many magnets i needed so I'm missing magnets in 5 more corner pieces, but essentially the cube feels pretty cool. Recommendation and tip for anyone who wants to try this: try slightly weaker magnets than n35 4x2 for the inner layers. my inner layers feel great at edge pairing but i can tell it really lags a bit during PLL parity. my inner layers also realign themselves at 1/3 a piece, so I'm not even sure if it'd be comp legal lol.


 You are my hero. Teach me, wise one! 
Video! Or pictures at least.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 2, 2017)

Dom said:


> You are my hero. Teach me, wise one!
> Video! Or pictures at least.


i will prolly later. right now I'm super gassed from this project it took me nearly 10 hours in total to make. need to ZZZZZZ


----------



## Chree (Jan 3, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> I made my yuxin blue magnetic guys! i underestimated how many magnets i needed so I'm missing magnets in 5 more corner pieces, but essentially the cube feels pretty cool. Recommendation and tip for anyone who wants to try this: try slightly weaker magnets than n35 4x2 for the inner layers. my inner layers feel great at edge pairing but i can tell it really lags a bit during PLL parity. my inner layers also realign themselves at 1/3 a piece, so I'm not even sure if it'd be comp legal lol.



Awesome! Sounds like a good mod! I was thinking of adding magnets to an Aosu, but maybe I'll try my Blue instead.

And if it realigns itself any less than a Qiyi Pyraminx, it shouldn't raise any red flags.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 3, 2017)

@Dom and anyone else interested, atm I'm having trouble uploading a 5min video on youtube (Im in china currently, won't be leaving for another few weeks). I let it load overnight and its only at 10%. If theres no progress i'll gladly post some pictures to show how i did it.


----------



## Dom (Jan 3, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> @Dom and anyone else interested, atm I'm having trouble uploading a 5min video on youtube (Im in china currently, won't be leaving for another few weeks). I let it load overnight and its only at 10%. If theres no progress i'll gladly post some pictures to show how i did it.


Wow. Yeah, if the video won't upload, pictures are worth a thousand words. That really makes me appreciate my internet speed here in the U.S. I officially have no right to ever complain. 

China: fast cubes, slow internet


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 3, 2017)

Dom said:


> Wow. Yeah, if the video won't upload, pictures are worth a thousand words. That really makes me appreciate my internet speed here in the U.S. I officially have no right to ever complain.
> 
> China: fast cubes, slow internet


its not so much the wifi speed as youtube simply being blocked by china internet. I have to bypass this by having a VPN subscription, and that makes internet quite a bit slower for some reason. totally sucks.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 3, 2017)

View attachment 7346 View attachment 7347

EDIT: adding text now lol, my browser crashed and i guess i just uploaded pics.

The video project failed, it simply won't upload and i need my computer for other things. so heres a couple pictures and text for proof and advice on how to make one.

the picture with the exposed pieces is the important one. there are 3 magnets per edge and 2 of them have to be for the inner layer magnetization. at the moment do not worry about the singular, outer magnet.

the 2 in the inner layer are distributed into 1 per split edge piece. They are *OPPOSITE POLARITIES*. That's key. The way you control that and build is by taking apart all of the edges into split pieces. you should have 2 types of split pieces, reflected/opposite shapes to each other. for each type of split piece, put magnets in 1 direction. for the other types of split pieces, put all the magnets in the opposite direction compared to the first group of split pieces.

Choosing which direction to go does not matter, because these magnets do not affect the outer magnets for the outer layers. just make sure the inner magnets are opposite polarities to each other within the same edge piece.

For the single magnet used for the outer layer, do not worry too much about that. the placement is the same as a regular split piece design 3x3. when placing magnets on the edge, look at each edge pair as *ONE EDGE*, just as you would during 3x3 stage of solving a 4x4. corners are the same as a 3x3 as well, which is why i felt it unnecessary to post a picture of the corners.

Btw, the magnetization in the inner layers when i put it all together was super strong, and thats prolly because there are two pairs of magnets working the inners. When i first bought magnets i didn't anticipate this, so in hindsight i think buying weaker magnets for the inner layers is better. The outer layers I can't really say, because I did not manage to magnetize all the corners (i ran out of magnets with 5 corners to go, but i swear i did all the important stuff for a magnetized 4x4), but for the 3 corners that are magnetized I can feel it ever so slightly when turning slowly.

*RECOMENDATION:* buy weaker magnets for the inner layers than N35 4x2 magnets. it doesn't have to be the same strength as the outer layers because again the inner and outer layers don't interact with each other.

I hope this helps you guys, i know text can be confusing to read.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 3, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> View attachment 7346 View attachment 7347


 So do you have 4 magnets in each edge and 6 in each corner? Could you fix the problem of pieces aligning 1/3 of a piece off by reversing the polarity of one pair?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> So do you have 4 magnets in each edge and 6 in each corner? Could you fix the problem of pieces aligning 1/3 of a piece off by reversing the polarity of one pair?



sorry, I just added edited text, if your confused about it. if the text doesn't help feel free to ask some more.

but yeah, I managed to control the problem of the inner layers possibly not aligning correctly by edges being flipped.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 3, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> sorry, I just added edited text, if your confused about it. if the text doesn't help feel free to ask some more.
> 
> but yeah, I managed to control the problem of the inner layers possibly not aligning correctly by edges being flipped.


Yep! That makes perfect sense!


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 7, 2017)

also, i feel like i left out some important points:

1. the magnets in the outer layer (N35, 4x2mm) feel very faint, only noticeable when turning slowly and like some demonstrations of magnetic 3x3s the layers really won't realign, theres just a faint snap and resistance. for me it feels perfect and even though i can't feel it turning quickly it oddly brings a sense of extra stability. 
2. the cube is definitely heavier. the cool thing is that i think the yuxin is only a couple grams heavier than the wuque, so it was already a pretty light 4x4. putting magnets in other 4x4s might make them very awkward to hold. for example the heavier cube the aosu might not feel that great in the hands cuz it could be so heavy. then again this is personal preference.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys, have any of you made a magnetic 4x4? I'm going to make one and I want to make sure I get the placement and polarity right. (I'm using a Yuxin Blue)


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2017)

@Berd did an Aosu https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/accomplishment-thread.1688/page-3214#post-1213756


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> @Berd did an Aosu https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/accomplishment-thread.1688/page-3214#post-1213756


Woahh crazy! Do you know if they did the centers too?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Woahh crazy! Do you know if they did the centers too?



I've made a bunch of these for friends, and you don't need to do the centers


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I've made a bunch of these for friends, and you don't need to do the centers


How did you figure out the polarity?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> How did you figure out the polarity?



Since a lot of people have figured it out as well, I think it's okay to tell the secret!
(Usually I'm not supposed to share work secrets.)

If you consider the orbits of the inner edges with just one magnet each, parity can make it so they're "flipped in place".

So I thought hard about it, and realised that if you use two magnets each, and arrange them in a rotationally symmetric pattern so that one is north facing out, and the other one is south facing out, then they'll attract even when you have parity!


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 10, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Since a lot of people have figured it out as well, I think it's okay to tell the secret!
> (Usually I'm not supposed to share work secrets.)
> 
> If you consider the orbits of the inner edges with just one magnet each, parity can make it so they're "flipped in place".
> ...


So how did you go about making one? Did you just do something similar to a 3x3? Where you create 1 magnetic corner, and you can base the edges on that?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Woahh crazy! Do you know if they did the centers too?


He didn't say but I know he used 144 magnets which fits with what @4Chan says about placement. 6 per corner and 4 per edge.



4Chan said:


> I've made a bunch of these for friends, and you don't need to do the centers


They must be very good friends! How long does it take you to do? I assume you must be quicker than pretty much anyone with your experience. New event?


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah I did my asou and it's awesome. 100% recommend. However I manged to get it so that the 2 magnets in each corner attracted each other - that made it very tricky to get them to stick down!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 10, 2017)

Berd said:


> Yeah I did my asou and it's awesome. 100% recommend. However I manged to get it so that the 2 magnets in each corner attracted each other - that made it very tricky to get them to stick down!


Nice! Could you send a video? I've still never turned a magnetic cube


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Nice! Could you send a video? I've still never turned a magnetic cube


I'm making on at the moment!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried magnetizing a mega? could help since most megas can't corner cut especially well.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 10, 2017)

Berd said:


> I'm making on at the moment!


Would you use 3 magnets in each edge and 3 in each corner? That way you're using 2 magnets for the inner layers so it's always magnetized, then you magnetize the outside just like a 3x3, right?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> Would you use 3 magnets in each edge and 3 in each corner? That way you're using 2 magnets for the inner layers so it's always magnetized, then you magnetize the outside just like a 3x3, right?


He actually doubled the number of magnets in each piece so there are 4 in each edge and 6 in each corner.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 10, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> He actually doubled the number of magnets in each piece so there are 4 in each edge and 6 in each corner.


Why is that?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> Why is that?


Because he felt like it and he had a lot of magnets.


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> Why is that?


To elaborate, I don't like that fact than in a normal 3x3, the magnets aren't symmetrical; so I put them in each shell of a piece too.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Has anyone tried magnetizing a mega? could help since most megas can't corner cut especially well.



I've thought about trying it. Does that count? My current poorly-modded ridged Dayan has a lot of trouble with catching that I don't think magnets would fix. Also I just took apart a couple of pieces and I think it would be absurdly difficult to fit magnets in there. You might be able to get away with using a very small, strong magnet. I don't know about other Megaminx designs. They might be easier.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 10, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I've thought about trying it. Does that count? My current poorly-modded ridged Dayan has a lot of trouble with catching that I don't think magnets would fix. Also I just took apart a couple of pieces and I think it would be absurdly difficult to fit magnets in there. You might be able to get away with using a very small, strong magnet. I don't know about other Megaminx designs. They might be easier.


Imagine a magnetic florian mod megaminx


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2017)

Berd said:


> To elaborate, I don't like that fact than in a normal 3x3, the magnets aren't symmetrical; so I put them in each shell of a piece too.


That's what put me off doing my Valk. To be symmetrical I'd have to put the magnet over the join and that proved to be beyond me. I hadn't considered doubling up the magnets. 
Much less of an issue with capped cubes but there aren't too many out there.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> That's what put me off doing my Valk. To be symmetrical I'd have to put the magnet over the join and that proved to be beyond me. I hadn't considered doubling up the magnets.
> Much less of an issue with capped cubes but there aren't too many out there.


What's so special about being symmetrical about the join in the piece? So long as the magnets in a piece have the same rotational symmetry as the piece itself and everything lines up correctly between all adjacent pieces, there should be no difference. Also, fewer magnets (by not doubling up) means less gluing, and fewer magnets misbehaving because there's so many other magnets nearby.

I understand why it might be a good idea for 4x4, but not why it would be relevant for 3x3.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Imagine a magnetic florian mod megaminx


I don't have much (any) experience with other megaminx designs. What other designs would be easier to put magnets in? Would the Galaxy take magnets easily?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 11, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What's so special about being symmetrical about the join in the piece? So long as the magnets in a piece have the same rotational symmetry as the piece itself and everything lines up correctly between all adjacent pieces, there should be no difference. Also, fewer magnets (by not doubling up) means less gluing, and fewer magnets misbehaving because there's so many other magnets nearby.
> 
> I understand why it might be a good idea for 4x4, but not why it would be relevant for 3x3.


The only issue would be small misalignments when an edge is wrongly oriented. It wouldn't affect a solved cube and I doubt that it would affect the solving process but it bothers me.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 11, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What's so special about being symmetrical about the join in the piece?



I had my cube magnetised with the usual "asymmetric" magnet placement (two per edge, three per corner), and the layers snap into place with any misalignment between 12° anticlockwise and 24° clockwise. The difference isn't significant when turning single layers, but maybe it has a more noticeable (negative) effect on slice moves.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> The only issue would be small misalignments when an edge is wrongly oriented. It wouldn't affect a solved cube and I doubt that it would affect the solving process but it bothers me.



I was thinking the same thing, but I sat down to figure out how I might magnetize my 6x6, and I'm pretty sure I figured it out with 2 magnets per edge and 3 per corner, not centered on the seam. I haven't actually done it, so I might be wrong, but the thing is that every edge and pair of wings can flip 180° and every corner can twist 120°. As long as the magnets are, for example, at the outside top corner on the left and outside bottom corner on the right, when it's flipped the configuration will be the same as not flipped, and if it works in a solved state it should work in any scrambled state.

For 6x6:
-|-+|×-|--|-+|×
×|+-|-+|××|+-|-

-=no magnet
× and + show different polarities.


----------



## Dom (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm thinking about doing this to my beloved Yuexiao. But I'm afraid. I don't want to ruin it. 

Should I do it?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 11, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> when it's flipped the configuration will be the same as not flipped, and if it works in a solved state it should work in any scrambled state.



Your idea works for the outer wings and the corners, but not the inner wings. If you took two wing pieces with, say, the + polarity and put them next to each other, there wouldn't be any attractive force between them; in effect, on a scrambled cube, the magnetic attraction between the third and fourth layers can be anything from zero to what you expected.

You could try putting magnets in the wing-centre pieces instead, but I don't think there's space to do that.


----------



## Chree (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's a video Michael Womack posted somewhere else. At 15 minutes he starts talking about 2x2's, and around the 16:20 he shows a solution to the polarity problem that people were wondering about for even layered puzzles.

The history he shares is pretty cool as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Your idea works for the outer wings and the corners, but not the inner wings. If you took two wing pieces with, say, the + polarity and put them next to each other, there wouldn't be any attractive force between them; in effect, on a scrambled cube, the magnetic attraction between the third and fourth layers can be anything from zero to what you expected.
> 
> You could try putting magnets in the wing-centre pieces instead, but I don't think there's space to do that.



Uff da. I'm not sure if you're understanding my diagram correctly, but I think you're right. The two lines of the diagram are different halves of the edge. I was thinking that because with this configuration R B R' or R make a working configuration on the UF edge it was OK, but I realize now that R B' R2 puts two magnets of the same polarty in different halves of the inner wing next to each other. I think it would work with more magnets, like this:

-|-+|××|+-|-+|×
×|+-|-+|××|+-|-

2 more magnets per edge, so it would take 144 magnets to fully magnetize a 6x6.


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 11, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Has anyone tried magnetizing a mega? could help since most megas can't corner cut especially well.



I've made 2. One of them sucks, the other is amazing.



One Wheel said:


> Would the Galaxy take magnets easily?



Not easily. I have an idea that I think would work, but it'll be weird and complicated. I used an Aurora, which was much, much easier.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> I've made 2. One of them sucks, the other is amazing.



What did you do differently?


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 12, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> What did you do differently?



They don't have the same magnet count or arrangement.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 12, 2017)

Can anyone guide me on how I should make a magnetic Zhanchi? It's a stickered cube. I want to know what strength of magnets I should use and where exactly I should glue them. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 12, 2017)

For those interested in making magnetic megaminxes or magnetic 5x5-7x7 cubes, i urge to you to consider the fact that there is a noticeable amount of weight added to cubes that need that many magnets. 



kunparekh18 said:


> Can anyone guide me on how I should make a magnetic Zhanchi? It's a stickered cube. I want to know what strength of magnets I should use and where exactly I should glue them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



it should be as straightforward as any other split-piece construction 3x3 magnet tutorial. As for the strength, honestly idk. this is kinda up to the person to decide especially with lesser-tested magnet cubes like a zhanchi.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 12, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> For those interested in making magnetic megaminxes or magnetic 5x5-7x7 cubes, i urge to you to consider the fact that there is a noticeable amount of weight added to cubes that need that many magnets.



Noticeable, yes, but you could magnetize a 6x6 or a 7x7 with 144 magnets, which assuming 4x2mm magnets with a density of 7.5g/cm^3 (per Google) is about 27 grams, or between about 11% and 13% of the weight of a modern 6x6 or 7x7. A 5x5 would take 96 magnets, which is 18 grams, or roughly the same percentage. A megaminx would take 120, the only megaminx I can find a weight listed on is the SS Aurora, and that one it works out to 15%.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 12, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> For those interested in making magnetic megaminxes or magnetic 5x5-7x7 cubes, i urge to you to consider the fact that there is a noticeable amount of weight added to cubes that need that many magnets


Thus is true but I actually prefer heavier cubed and have added weights to some of my cubes already so I think I'll be fine in this regards


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 13, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> For those interested in making magnetic megaminxes or magnetic 5x5-7x7 cubes, i urge to you to consider the fact that there is a noticeable amount of weight added to cubes that need that many magnets.



Haven't done a 6 or a 7 yet (that's for next week), but neither of the 5x5s I've magnetized are noticeably heavier, nor is my main mega, though the other one I did is definitely heavier.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there any difference when magnets are placed 'off center' in a cube? On a GTS it has to be that way because of the piece construction but on a tanglong (which i'm using to practice before magnetising my main cube) i could centralise it if i wanted to. Thoughts?


----------



## jaredye (Jan 13, 2017)

I just had this thought about 4x4. Would it be feasible to use magnets in corner pieces and metals in corner pieces so we don't need to worry about polarity? This way we can reduce the number of magnets by half (if we count the metal pieces as magnets) and thus much lower weight added. The downside is that the attraction is much weaker so we might need to use bigger magnets. Can anyone do the calculation and test if this is feasible?


----------



## dskids (Jan 13, 2017)

Anybody know what magnets are in the Cubicle Valk M? I'm thinking about making my own, but I'm really worried I'll spend a bunch of time/money on it and not get the effect I'm looking for. JRCuber did a review of the Cubicle version and the magnet strength seemed perfect for my needs.


----------



## jaredye (Jan 13, 2017)

dskids said:


> Anybody know what magnets are in the Cubicle Valk M? I'm thinking about making my own, but I'm really worried I'll spend a bunch of time/money on it and not get the effect I'm looking for. JRCuber did a review of the Cubicle version and the magnet strength seemed perfect for my needs.


I made mine using N35 4x2mm and I feel that's perfect. I suspect you'll find a wide range of magnets to be "perfect", as you can always adjust your turning to the cube.


----------



## Berd (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## phreaker (Jan 16, 2017)

jaredye said:


> I made mine using N35 4x2mm and I feel that's perfect. I suspect you'll find a wide range of magnets to be "perfect", as you can always adjust your turning to the cube.



Also different people may simply want different feelings from the magnets... We see it with other aspects of cubing... rarely is there "one" answer.


----------



## phreaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know where one can get small metal plates, cut to 4-5mm disc shapes? (Or other shapes) That would work well with magnets?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Does anyone know where one can get small metal plates, cut to 4-5mm disc shapes? (Or other shapes) That would work well with magnets?


Round stock at a hardware or welding supply store, cut short with a chop saw? There would be a lot of waste, but it would be cheap enough to start that would be OK.


----------



## phreaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Alas, I don't have a chop saw.. you are talking to the guy who used blu-tack vs. super glue due to the mess he made with superglue on his last magnetic cube .

Honestly, no regrets on using blu tack so far... It allowed me to fix mistakes easily, and it seems to have held up to a weekend's playing around with so far. I'll know more in 1-2 months of course .


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Alas, I don't have a chop saw.. .



Depending on how friendly your local hardware store is . . . they probably have a chop saw.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Jan 19, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> They don't have the same magnet count or arrangement.


What strength magnets and such did you use?
(Different arrangement? Did you not arrange it like a normal 3x3?)


----------



## Fear (Jan 19, 2017)

Just thought I'd put this here:

n50 magnets in the sv2, lubed with weight 3 = GOOD. Really good.


----------



## Abare Killer (Jan 19, 2017)

Is N35 magnets any good on the Thunderclap V1?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 19, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Does anyone know where one can get small metal plates, cut to 4-5mm disc shapes? (Or other shapes) That would work well with magnets?


Might washers work?


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 19, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Does anyone know where one can get small metal plates, cut to 4-5mm disc shapes? (Or other shapes) That would work well with magnets?



Quick note: A 4x2mm N52 and a steel plate have roughly the same pull force as two 4x1mm N42s (read, not much).


----------



## phreaker (Jan 19, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Might washers work?



Small enough ones may... That's not a bad idea.


----------



## phreaker (Jan 19, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> Quick note: A 4x2mm N52 and a steel plate have roughly the same pull force as two 4x1mm N42s (read, not much).



Sometimes... it is neat to do the experiment and feel the difference.

Honestly, I've grown to really like the current set of magnets in my Valk. Initially they felt a bit odd... but now, they feel perfect. (Which means it was more than likely me being odd, not the cube.) Also it fixed my biggest issue with my Valks... I corner twist them somehow?! But I don't corner twist the magnetic one


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone put magnets into a thunderclap, V1 or V2? Have a spare so was thinking of magnetising it.


----------



## Abare Killer (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm thinking of making a Thunderclap v1 as well and I'm thinking grade n35 is strong enough, btw it is a stickerless Thunderclap.


----------



## Aysha (Jan 22, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Has anyone put magnets into a thunderclap, V1 or V2? Have a spare so was thinking of magnetising it.





Abare Killer said:


> I'm thinking of making a Thunderclap v1 as well and I'm thinking grade n35 is strong enough, btw it is a stickerless Thunderclap.



DMCubing made one! Here's the video:


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jan 22, 2017)

Aysha said:


> DMCubing made one! Here's the video:


Thanks for that, going to order some N48 magnets and take a shot at making my first magnetic cube [emoji2]


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2017)

I finally ordered a bunch of smaller magnets last night (4 mm x 2 mm n35). Now I have between 1 and 3 1/2 months to decide whether to magnetize 3 3x3s, 1 6x6 or 1 7x7. I'm leaning toward the big cubes if the magnets fit.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I finally ordered a bunch of smaller magnets last night (4 mm x 2 mm n35). Now I have between 1 and 3 1/2 months to decide whether to magnetize 3 3x3s, 1 6x6 or 1 7x7. I'm leaning toward the big cubes if the magnets fit.


You should definitely practice on 3x3s before considering a big cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You should definitely practice on 3x3s before considering a big cubes.



I did make a magnetic big sail a couple of months ago that I'm very happy with.


----------



## allanboss131 (Feb 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I finally ordered a bunch of smaller magnets last night (4 mm x 2 mm n35). Now I have between 1 and 3 1/2 months to decide whether to magnetize 3 3x3s, 1 6x6 or 1 7x7. I'm leaning toward the big cubes if the magnets fit.


4x2 n35 are too big in larger cubes. They add way too much weight. Even the 4x4 that I got from Chris Tran used 4by1s and I think 3x1.5(?) but if you make a 7x7 with 4x2s that thing would be so tiring to use. The magnets would probably be too strong as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> 4x2 n35 are too big in larger cubes. They add way too much weight. Even the 4x4 that I got from Chris Tran used 4by1s and I think 3x1.5(?) but if you make a 7x7 with 4x2s that thing would be so tiring to use. The magnets would probably be too strong as well.


I'd be more concerned about magnetic strength than weight. A 6x6 and a 7x7 both require 144 magnets, which is about 26-27 grams, or roughly 10-12% of the weight of the puzzle. I'm mostly concerned with fitting the magnets inside the pieces. Especially 6x6,which requires 2 magnets side by side in the inner wings.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Feb 8, 2017)

On a magnetic 4x4, why do you have to have 6 in the corners, in each edge can't you have 2 magnets going towards the middle, and one going out to the corner? There's no need for the rotational symmetry to the corner


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> On a magnetic 4x4, why do you have to have 6 in the corners, in each edge can't you have 2 magnets going towards the middle, and one going out to the corner? There's no need for the rotational symmetry to the corner



I'm pretty sure you do need rotational symmetry, but that can be done with 3 magnets in each corner piece.


----------



## allanboss131 (Feb 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I'm pretty sure you do need rotational symmetry, but that can be done with 3 magnets in each corner piece.


Yup that's how the cubicle does it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 8, 2017)

So, I want to try magnetising cubes, I first want to magnetise my cheap cyclone boys cloud to make sure I know what I'm doing, it feels like it's on really loose tensions yet does not pop much and if I get it right then my valk3, what grade of magnets should I get?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 8, 2017)

The standard seems to be N35 4mm x 2mm. They are cheap and will be fine for a first attempt.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> The standard seems to be N35 4mm x 2mm. They are cheap and will be fine for a first attempt.


Ok thanks


----------



## allanboss131 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just wanna post my magnetic cubes here
-weilong gts, n48 4x2. Feels great, the gts is not for me though

- gans 356s v2 ultimate magnetic. Did the ultimate mod myself, magnets are n48 4x2 in the corners, and n48 4x1 in the edges. I think for most people they would be a little too weak. For me using roux they are too weak. But still an amazing cube.

-dayan guhong v2. Florianed the centers and edges, kept the corners normal to prevent corner twists. N48s in everything and they may be a tad too strong, but I like rather weak magnets. Maybe n45s or n48s in corners mixed with n35s in edges would be Best for me, but for others n48s would be great. This cube is amazing! I lubed it with vaseline and did 20 solves so that scratchy feeling would go away from the modding. Then I wiped it down completly and lubed it with lighter lubes (silk, weight 1 and maru mixed). Now I think it is my main over cubes like the valk, and the magnetic cubes listed above. But I still haven't decided, they are all so good!


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Feb 9, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> - gans 356s v2 ultimate magnetic. Did the ultimate mod myself, magnets are n48 4x2 in the corners, and n48 4x1 in the edges. I think for most people they would be a little too weak. For me using roux they are too weak. But still an amazing cube.


Hold up your gans feels awful, your right about the magnets, but the ultimate mod effed that thing up


----------



## allanboss131 (Feb 9, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> Hold up your gans feels awful, your right about the magnets, but the ultimate mod effed that thing up


It just made it feel more clacky. It changed the feeling,not the preformance


----------



## kliang9299 (Feb 12, 2017)

For those of us who are lucky enough to have Aolong V1s, it is impossible to fit magnets into the corners, at least the conventional 4x2 magnets. It is possible to stick them into V2 corners though and then stick those into the V1. You're essentially left with a more stable, less corner twisty Aolong V1 and it's incredible.


----------



## Aysha (Feb 12, 2017)

kliang9299 said:


> For those of us who are lucky enough to have Aolong V1s, it is impossible to fit magnets into the corners, at least the conventional 4x2 magnets. It is possible to stick them into V2 corners though and then stick those into the V1. You're essentially left with a more stable, less corner twisty Aolong V1 and it's incredible.



Wow that sounds awesome, I might try it out on my mini Aolong V1 before trying it on the full sized V1. Any specific magnet strength you recommend (N35/N42/N50)?


----------



## kliang9299 (Feb 12, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Wow that sounds awesome, I might try it out on my mini Aolong V1 before trying it on the full sized V1. Any specific magnet strength you recommend (N35/N42/N50)?


I used 4x2 N50s since Moyu tends to use thicker plastic than say QiYi or Gan. Like I said though, the corners don't really fit into the V1 corners so if you don't really like the feel, you can just put the old unmagnetized corners back in.


----------



## Aysha (Feb 13, 2017)

kliang9299 said:


> I used 4x2 N50s since Moyu tends to use thicker plastic than say QiYi or Gan. Like I said though, the corners don't really fit into the V1 corners so if you don't really like the feel, you can just put the old unmagnetized corners back in.



What about small sized magnets for the corners? For example 3x2mm?


----------



## kliang9299 (Feb 13, 2017)

Aysha said:


> What about small sized magnets for the corners? For example 3x2mm?


You know, 3x1s might actually fit. You're just gonna have to double up on them since 3x1s aren't very strong at all. I don't have any 4x1s so I don't know if those'll fit.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Thanks for that, going to order some N48 magnets and take a shot at making my first magnetic cube [emoji2]


Did you do it? 
I've just finished putting N52s in one of my Thunderclaps and it feels too strong. It's got rid of the clicky feeling that I like. I'll probably do another with something weaker.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 23, 2017)

I just got my magnets for magnetizing a big cube. Unfortunately they're too big for my Aoshi or Aofu. I could fit 3x2 in the Aoshi, but not 4x2, and the corners on the Aofu are ridiculous, I don't see any way too fit anything in there. I've got a couple of ideas I would appreciate feedback on. In ascending order of preference:

1. I could fit magnets in the centers and edges of my Dayan megaminx. This seems like it would just be a waste of 120 magnets, but has somebody tried something like this and liked it? 

2. I could magnetize my Weichuang (I've also got a Yuxin 5x5 that could probably work).

3. I could get 3x2 n50 magnets to do my Aoshi. Has anybody tried this?

4. I could magnetize an Aosu or CB mini 4x4. I kind of don't want to risk my G4.

5. Does anybody have the new CB 6x6? Could you fit 4x2s in there? 

6. What about a SS gigaminx? I've been looking for an excuse to get one. 

7. Has anybody had a Wuji/Huanglong/Guanfu/Yufu/MF7S apart enough to know whether any of them could be effectively magnetized?


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 27, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I just got my magnets for magnetizing a big cube. Unfortunately they're too big for my Aoshi or Aofu. I could fit 3x2 in the Aoshi, but not 4x2, and the corners on the Aofu are ridiculous, I don't see any way too fit anything in there. I've got a couple of ideas I would appreciate feedback on. In ascending order of preference:
> 
> 1. I could fit magnets in the centers and edges of my Dayan megaminx. This seems like it would just be a waste of 120 magnets, but has somebody tried something like this and liked it?
> 
> 2. I could magnetize my Weichuang (I've also got a Yuxin 5x5 that could probably work).



I've magnetized two Shengshou Aurora megas, and the second time worked out pretty well. Magnetic Weichuang is really good, too.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 27, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> I've magnetized two Shengshou Aurora megas, and the second time worked out pretty well. Magnetic Weichuang is really good, too.



How did you arrange the magnets in the second megaminx differently than the first? Did you try a centers-edges scheme, by any chance? I am kind of leaning toward the Weichuang, but I haven't done anything yet and I'm not in too much of a hurry. The other one I'm most tempted by is the CB mini 4x4. I kind of wonder if with magnets and drastically looser tensions it might not be fantastic. Or a mini Aosu . . .


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 28, 2017)

What do you think of an original moyu magnetic pyraminx? Where I put magnets in a v1


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 3, 2017)

I've done 3 magnetic conversions so far. Weilong GTS, GAN Air, and Valk 3.

Weilong : 4mmx2mm N35's
GAN Air : 4mmx2mm N35's
Valk 3: 3mmx2mm N35's

So far I only like the feel of the GTS. The same magnets in the Air are way to strong for my liking which is why I went for weaker magnets in the Valk which turned out too weak.

So my question is, what would be recommended for the Air if the 4x2 N35's are to strong ? Also given that the 3x2 N35's are to weak for the Valk would the 4x2 N35's be good for the Valk ?

I want to magnetise my Yuxin Blue and was thinking of using the 3x2 N35's in the Edges and the 4x2 N35's in the Corners. Would this be a good option ?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 3, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I want to magnetise my Yuxin Blue and was thinking of using the 3x2 N35's in the Edges and the 4x2 N35's in the Corners. Would this be a good option ?


It sounds like a nice balance for you but I clearly prefer stronger magnets.


----------



## allanboss131 (Mar 3, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I've done 3 magnetic conversions so far. Weilong GTS, GAN Air, and Valk 3.
> 
> Weilong : 4mmx2mm N35's
> GAN Air : 4mmx2mm N35's
> ...


It seems like the outer layers may be too weak. When I made mine I used 4x1 n48s in the inner edges and outer edges, the used 4x2 n48 in the corners and it has a perfect attraction for me. I wouldn't use anything weaker than that honestly. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 4, 2017)

4x2 n35s are too weak for a yulong. It seemed like it should be a good match, but does very little.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 4x2 n35s are too weak for a yulong. It seemed like it should be a good match, but does very little.


Personally I don't think they are good for anything on their own.


----------



## Cubing_Maniac (Mar 5, 2017)

Guys can i use water based super glue to make a Valk m

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 16, 2017)

I made my first magnetic cube last night. I used a Valk and 5x1.5 N38s. It's really dry and quite tight at the moment because I haven't had a chance to lube or tension it yet, but so far it seems the magnets may be a bit too strong. I have another Valk and a set of 3x2 N38s so I'm going to magnetise that over the weekend. I'm expecting those to be a bit on the weak side, so hopefully if I swap the corners of the two cubes, I'll land up with two awesome cubes. 

Here's what I learned from the experience:

Smaller thicker magnets are much easier to separate. The fingernail on my right thumb hurts like hell after separating those 5x1.5s. 
You should choose your glue based on how you use it. I chose a two part epoxy that starts setting 3 minutes after mixing. Even working quickly, I could only glue about 6-8 magnets in that time. Something slower drying that doesn't need mixing is probably best.
Don't be messy. I was rushing because of the glue drying and got some glue across those slots inside the corners on a couple of pieces. It took me half an hour with a knife to scrape the glue out of the slots so I could get the corner back together.


----------



## Aysha (Mar 16, 2017)

Has anyone actually tried magnetizing the Yuxin Blue? I prefer my magnets not to be very strong. I like the feeling of 4x2mm N35's in my Valk so I would like the same feeling in my Yuxin Blue.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 16, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I made my first magnetic cube last night. I used a Valk and 5x1.5 N38s. It's really dry and quite tight at the moment because I haven't had a chance to lube or tension it yet, but so far it seems the magnets may be a bit too strong. I have another Valk and a set of 3x2 N38s so I'm going to magnetise that over the weekend. I'm expecting those to be a bit on the weak side, so hopefully if I swap the corners of the two cubes, I'll land up with two awesome cubes.
> 
> Here's what I learned from the experience:
> 
> ...


Nice one !  I used the 3x2 N35's in my Valk which have a pull strength of around 2kg less than the N38's, and I think they are too weak in the Valk. I do like the Valk M though it has been made better IMO, but it could be a bit better 

Here is an online calculator for determining magnet pull strength ... https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp

I found that sliding the magnets across each other as the easiest way of separating them. They split easily. I've used Superglue because it's easy to apply and the initial contact sticks quite quickly. It does take a while to dry completely but seems to do the job.

Probably the biggest thing I've found is organisation. When I've had everything organised ITO parts and process the entire process flows nicely and can get done quite quickly but effectively.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 16, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Has anyone actually tried magnetizing the Yuxin Blue? I prefer my magnets not to be very strong. I like the feeling of 4x2mm N35's in my Valk so I would like the same feeling in my Yuxin Blue.


I did my Blue a few weeks ago. I used N35 3x2mm on the edge pieces and N35 4x2mm on the corners, with only 3 magnets in each corner like in a 3x3.

It turned out awesome IMO. If I hadn't put magnets in my WuQue I'd be using the Blue M as my main for sure, no doubt.


----------



## Meow (Mar 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried nagnetizing a yuxin white 2x2?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 20, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Has anyone actually tried magnetizing the Yuxin Blue? I prefer my magnets not to be very strong. I like the feeling of 4x2mm N35's in my Valk so I would like the same feeling in my Yuxin Blue.



Idk how it feels in the valk, but N35 4x2s are really faint in my Yuxin blue. Also, get weaker magnets for the inner layers because those magnets will be double the strength as normal to accommodate for parity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi!
I'm going to try making magnetic cubes, and I'm going to use a weilong Gts and a kung-fu 2x2.
I think I will go for n50 4x2 my for the weilong gts and don't know what to use for magnets for the Kung Fu 2x2? What magnets do you recommend? I thin I will be using n35 4x2 mm


----------



## mitja (Mar 21, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I did my Blue a few weeks ago. I used N35 3x2mm on the edge pieces and N35 4x2mm on the corners, with only 3 magnets in each corner like in a 3x3.
> 
> It turned out awesome IMO. If I hadn't put magnets in my WuQue I'd be using the Blue M as my main for sure, no doubt.


Hi, I would like to put magnets in my wuque. Do you have some detaild instructions which magnets and where to put theem? I have never done it. I would also like to put them into my valk3 stickerless. So, i get them on ebay? I guess gorilla super glue would be ok?. How do you know on which exact spot to put them? 
Thanks for any info


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 22, 2017)

mitja said:


> Hi, I would like to put magnets in my wuque. Do you have some detaild instructions which magnets and where to put theem? I have never done it. I would also like to put them into my valk3 stickerless. So, i get them on ebay? I guess gorilla super glue would be ok?. How do you know on which exact spot to put them?
> Thanks for any info


There are already a few tutorials on YouTube on magnetising a 4x4. For reference search for DMCubing and SpeedCubeReview. DMCubing has a bunch of tutorials on putting magnets into various 3x3's and has a good process and method which is what I've been using. SpeedCubeReview has done some videos on putting magnets in larger cubes including 4x4.


----------



## mitja (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Aysha (Mar 22, 2017)

mitja said:


> Hi, I would like to put magnets in my wuque. Do you have some detaild instructions which magnets and where to put theem? I have never done it. I would also like to put them into my valk3 stickerless. So, i get them on ebay? I guess gorilla super glue would be ok?. How do you know on which exact spot to put them?
> Thanks for any info



I used Taco Cuber's tutorial for magnetizing the WuQue.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 22, 2017)

I ordered 500 4mm x 3mm N35 magnets from an eBay seller that I have used before but I have received 500 3mm x 5mm which are useless. Very annoying.


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 22, 2017)

Has anybody noticed what might appear to be counterfeit magnets hitting the market? 

Daily, I receive comments on my videos from people saying that either they've used N50 4mm x 2mm in cubes like the Air or Valk (which if they were true N50s would result in a terrible feeling cube), or the N50s which they received were nearly unnoticeable in cubes like the GTS or Thunderclap V1.

It's a daily thing for me now to get comments like this and it leads me to believe there are a lot of sales being made where the quality and grade of magnets is being misrepresented, where N35s are being passed off as N50s. 

Seems like a lot of these are being purchased on eBay. Then yesterday I get a comment from a fellow who says his Valk is ruined because he used "N35s" in it. So in his case, his N35s were overly strong.

Fwiw, the best companies I know of are apexmagnets.com for the 4x2 N48, thethackery.com for 4x2 N52, and gaussboys.com for 4x2 N38 and N42. Gaussboys are extremely high quality mags, their gold plated N42s (which feel like magic in a Valk, btw) are jewelry quality- the most beautiful magnets I've ever seen! Apex mags are great but you need to catch them on a weekend when they offer free shipping, and Thackery is extremely efficient and the quality of their magnets is top notch. Occasionally I'll use magnets365.com (a Chinese company with a US ship-from address) for 4x2 N35- they're ok quality (not the quality of the others I just mentioned), but they're consistent and work perfectly in the Air, Valk, some 2x2s and others. And recently I placed several orders with Chinese companies to try out some hard to find sizes like 3x2. Still waiting on those....

I tend to always order in minimums of no less than 500 magnets in order to save on shipping, etc. I realize that's a bit overkill for the casual magmodder.

I don't think I'd recommend using eBay. I think you're better off dealing with a reputable magnet company that you can call up and talk to. If you're really into making a decent high performance cube, why cheap out with the magnets? I don't think it's worth the gamble.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the write up @DMCubing , I took a gamble but I just ordered 100 4x2mm gold plated N42s from gaussboys to try out in probably a Thunderclap before moving on to the main show, my GTS, if they work well. I read every single post in this thread and gathered N35s are generally too weak, N50s are usually quite strong, and N38s and N42s are relatively common middle grounds, however it is of course up to personal preference and what cube you use and the thickness of its plastic makes a big difference. 

Hype.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 24, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Thanks for the write up @DMCubing , I took a gamble but I just ordered 100 4x2mm gold plated N42s from gaussboys to try out in probably a Thunderclap before moving on to the main show, my GTS, if they work well. I read every single post in this thread and gathered N35s are generally too weak, N50s are usually quite strong, and N38s and N42s are relatively common middle grounds, however it is of course up to personal preference and what cube you use and the thickness of its plastic makes a big difference.
> 
> Hype.


I think you've made a good choice. They'll work nicely in the Thunderclap.


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 24, 2017)

Exactly. It really comes down to personal preference. I love the N42s in the Valk and I prefer both the N48 and 52 in the Illusion GTS. 
I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the Thunderclap V1. I've made two, one with N48 and the other with N52. It can handle the stronger mags pretty well. I haven't tried the N42s in it yet. I might. I've got an extra one that hasn't been magnetized so I might do that when I get a chance. 

You'll love those N42s from gaussboys. They're almost too pretty to use. Seriously, jewelry quality. 



Rpotts said:


> Thanks for the write up @DMCubing , I took a gamble but I just ordered 100 4x2mm gold plated N42s from gaussboys to try out in probably a Thunderclap before moving on to the main show, my GTS, if they work well. I read every single post in this thread and gathered N35s are generally too weak, N50s are usually quite strong, and N38s and N42s are relatively common middle grounds, however it is of course up to personal preference and what cube you use and the thickness of its plastic makes a big difference.
> 
> Hype.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 26, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I ordered 500 4mm x 3mm N35 magnets from an eBay seller that I have used before but I have received 500 3mm x 5mm which are useless. Very annoying.


They are sending me the correct magnets but seem keen on me buying the ones I've got. I've been offered "more discount". They are useless for cubing.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 30, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Exactly. It really comes down to personal preference. I love the N42s in the Valk and I prefer both the N48 and 52 in the Illusion GTS.
> I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the Thunderclap V1. I've made two, one with N48 and the other with N52. It can handle the stronger mags pretty well. I haven't tried the N42s in it yet. I might. I've got an extra one that hasn't been magnetized so I might do that when I get a chance.
> 
> You'll love those N42s from gaussboys. They're almost too pretty to use. Seriously, jewelry quality.



So I ended up receiving my magnets today, a bit earlier than I anticipated. Went out, bought some Gorilla Gel Superglue and went to town, except I got ancy and went straight into magnetizing the GTS. I don't really use that Thunderclap at all, just planned on doing it as a test cube in case I learned I absolutely suck at magnetizing cubes.

First off, you're right, these gold plated N42s are beautiful, and covering them in superglue that dries clear-white-ish and hiding them under caps really doesn't do them justice, but alas I bought them for their magnetic force, not their beauty.

As for my process I simply glued one magnet in a corner then the corresponding magnet in an adjacent edge, letting the magnets' pull do the brunt of the work of placing it (as in, I put some glue in then brought the magnet close and let go and it snapped into place, not precisely placing it with tweezers like I had originally intended, my roommate was in the shower and my tweezers were in there, I was impatient lol.) I used a fine tip sharpie to adjust a bit if need be, then put a bit more glue around the edge of the magnet, and wiped down excess glue if need be, like if some got on the outside edge of the piece where it could possible glue itself to another piece. Then I twisted the corner and repeated placing the other two magnets, using the adjacent edge's magnet as a guide. I continued on from there going all the way around, never placing a magnet without having its adjacent magnet in place to snap it in.

This is my first time using a magnetic cube, and I'm surprised that these feel as strong as they do after watching a few youtube videos that basically said, "Anything less than N50s aren't noticeable in a GTS," and being a bit worried (this is all after I already bought the magnets.) There isn't any audible click or anything, but you certainly feel when the layers snap into place when slow turning and you can feel the resistance when trying to lightly turn.

The cube's stability has been dramatically increased, as I expected. The GTS is a very unstable cube, at the tensions I use it would be able to sort of wiggle around and contort from cube shape just by applying a bit of pressure as I held it, and this has been almost completely curtailed by the magnets.

I'm still getting used to it, it's very strange after being so accustomed to its unstable, wobbly self. Also I'm quite certain that in the process of magnetizing it a fair bit of lube got wiped off from reaching in, pulling out an edge, or prying off center caps (I did manage to start bleeding under my thumbnail after prying so many apart, lol,) so I'll probably need to clean it out and relube it soon. I'm considering trying DNM37 again, the first time I put it in it made it absurdly fast and uncontrolable, which might pair well with the stability provided by the magnets now. I also got some Traxxas 30k in today so I might just use that instead, or both, who knows. Thoughts? I have 30k, Cubicle weight 2 and 4, Lubicle, and DNM37.

Thanks again for the tips, feel free to pass on any other industry tips you may have!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> So I ended up receiving my magnets today, a bit earlier than I anticipated. Went out, bought some Gorilla Gel Superglue and went to town, except I got ancy and went straight into magnetizing the GTS. I don't really use that Thunderclap at all, just planned on doing it as a test cube in case I learned I absolutely suck at magnetizing cubes.
> 
> First off, you're right, these gold plated N42s are beautiful, and covering them in superglue that dries clear-white-ish and hiding them under caps really doesn't do them justice, but alas I bought them for their magnetic force, not their beauty.
> 
> ...


2 tips as you are asking. 

Loosen your tensions. The cube can take it. I do at least a full turn on the Thunderclap. 
Rather than do a whole corner just do one magnet then move on to another corner. It gives the glue a little longer to dry before the force of other magnets start pulling each other sideways. You can also leave a spare magnet on the outside to help keep them in place while they dry. 
I'll make my tips video one day.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 30, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> 2 tips as you are asking.
> 
> Loosen your tensions. The cube can take it. I do at least a full turn on the Thunderclap.
> Rather than do a whole corner just do one magnet then move on to another corner. It gives the glue a little longer to dry before the force of other magnets start pulling each other sideways. You can also leave a spare magnet on the outside to help keep them in place while they dry.
> I'll make my tips video one day.



I already loosened it by a quarter turn, but I'll take your advice and go further.

Hmm, that's interesting, I never considered the force of the other nearby magnets in the corner being an issue when they're drying but that makes perfect sense. Good news is I wasn't making particularly good time (~4 hours for the whole thing,) so as far as I can tell the glue dried and set fine. If I do it like you're saying I can't use other magnets as a guide, at some point I'll have to place a magnet in a lone corner without an adjacent edge to guide it, right? That's fine, I would just need to be careful and probably use tweezers or something.

One thing I noticed late last night that I didn't consider: I let the cube dry for about 30 minutes after I placed the last magnet before placing the caps back on, which meant the first magnets had nearly 5 hours to dry. Now there is a light white film inside the cap, probably from glue fumes trapped inside that condensed around the edges of the plastic and on the "stalks". As far as I can tell it isn't a problem, it just looks kinda ugly under the caps now. If I had left the caps off overnight or something instead would this have been avoided?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> If I do it like you're saying I can't use other magnets as a guide, at some point I'll have to place a magnet in a lone corner without an adjacent edge to guide it, right? That's fine, I would just need to be careful and probably use tweezers or something



What you can do is, once you have put a magnet in each corner, you then use a corner to do a set of edges before going back to corners. I have quite a good system doing the Thunderclaps where I go back and forth between them. 



Rpotts said:


> One thing I noticed late last night that I didn't consider: I let the cube dry for about 30 minutes after I placed the last magnet before placing the caps back on, which meant the first magnets had nearly 5 hours to dry. Now there is a light white film inside the cap, probably from glue fumes trapped inside that condensed around the edges of the plastic and on the "stalks". As far as I can tell it isn't a problem, it just looks kinda ugly under the caps now. If I had left the caps off overnight or something



I have no idea how to avoid this. All of mine look disgusting inside. I do the whole thing in around half an hour.


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just bought a valk 3 and 200 N50 magnets make my first magnetic cube


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 4, 2017)

Sn0W1337 said:


> Just bought a valk 3 and 200 N50 magnets make my first magnetic cube



Have you tried it with these magnets? I've prototyped about eight or more Valks trying different magnets and placements. (Actually just finished making my 14th magnetic Valk day before yesterday!) 

IMO probably the most used magnet in this cube is the N35 4x2 with the edge piece magnet placed at the foot/base of the left internal retaining post. For my personal liking, I kind of enjoy it with an N42 4x2. That one has a fairly strong magnetic pullforce in this cube but remains quick and smooth. 
I tried N48s in an earlier prototype and found it to leave the cube a bit blocky and catchy feeling. Of course your mileage may vary. 

Stronger mags like the N48 and higher are great in the GTS V1, Thunderclap V1, Aolong V2, and many other standard gauge, standard weight cubes. For lighter cubes like the Valk and Air, the N35 is usually quite adequate. But again, people may have personal preferences away from these findings too.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> What you can do is, once you have put a magnet in each corner, you then use a corner to do a set of edges before going back to corners. I have quite a good system doing the Thunderclaps where I go back and forth between them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to avoid this. All of mine look disgusting inside. I do the whole thing in around half an hour.


I find the best way to avoid the chemical fogging of the cubie plastic is to have the ceiling fan running on high, then after the glue has set pretty well, separating the pieces. Superglue puts out invisible fumes that will fog plastic, a nice little breeze will prevent this.


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Apr 4, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Have you tried it with these magnets? I've prototyped about eight or more Valks trying different magnets and placements. (Actually just finished making my 14th magnetic Valk day before yesterday!)
> 
> IMO probably the most used magnet in this cube is the N35 4x2 with the edge piece magnet placed at the foot/base of the left internal retaining post. For my personal liking, I kind of enjoy it with an N42 4x2. That one has a fairly strong magnetic pullforce in this cube but remains quick and smooth.
> I tried N48s in an earlier prototype and found it to leave the cube a bit blocky and catchy feeling. Of course your mileage may vary.
> ...


I have bever tryd makeing magnetic cubes before, xD
So i just pickd some upp and hoped thet they would be great/I played my bet on the N50s
Got any tips for beginners?
Love your videos, I thin they are really good and helpfull.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 5, 2017)

Sn0W1337 said:


> I have bever tryd makeing magnetic cubes before, xD
> So i just pickd some upp and hoped thet they would be great/I played my bet on the N50s
> Got any tips for beginners?
> Love your videos, I thin they are really good and helpfull.


 Oh, thank you so much! I'm glad the videos are being helpful! 

As for tips, I would say just take your time, don't be rushed, use a flat surface to lay the parts once they been glued, use a thicker glue because the thinner glue kind of runs sometimes and can create problems. Mark one end of your stick of magnets so you know you're removing them from the same end each time. I do this by placing a tiny piece of paper between the last two magnets on the opposite end of the stick from which I remove magnets from. You'll see this and all my videos.

When gluing, I tend to use what I call a "helper" magnet on the outside of the cubie piece to hold the freshly glued-in magnet in place. This is particularly important to do if you use a slower drying adhesive like two-part epoxy. The helper magnet holds the glued magnet in place as the glue dries. 

When you match the edge piece half and corner piece third for gluing in the corner piece magnet, be sure the front surfaces of each part are even with each other as this will assure a precise magnetic alignment throughout the cube. 

After the glue has set, but not fully cured, separate the pieces from each other so the superglue (if that's what you use) doesn't fog and discolor the cubie piece plastic. Having a little breeze from a fan helps prevent this too. 

Let the pieces set long enough for the glue to harden before assembling. 

After assembling the individual cubie pieces, build the cube back together without the core, using just the core. If there are any polarity issues with magnets not being glued in the correct direction, the cube won't hold itself together. If the magnets are correct, the magnetic pullforce alone, will hold the parts together in a cube shape without a core. 

Finally, magcubes generally work better when you back off the tensions a little more than you'd usually have them adjusted in a standard, non-magnetic cube. 

Good luck and let us know how things go!


----------



## Sn0W1337 (Apr 5, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Oh, thank you so much! I'm glad the videos are being helpful!
> 
> As for tips, I would say just take your time, don't be rushed, use a flat surface to lay the parts once they been glued, use a thicker glue because the thinner glue kind of runs sometimes and can create problems. Mark one end of your stick of magnets so you know you're removing them from the same end each time. I do this by placing a tiny piece of paper between the last two magnets on the opposite end of the stick from which I remove magnets from. You'll see this and all my videos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the tips, that's gonna be helpful!
Just two question, when you glue magnet on one third of a corner piece and a half of a center piece then when you put it together it should only be magnets on one side, or I don't know?
What magnets do you think is great for the gts v2 if you have go one correct?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 6, 2017)

Sn0W1337 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, that's gonna be helpful!
> Just two question, when you glue magnet on one third of a corner piece and a half of a center piece then when you put it together it should only be magnets on one side, or I don't know?
> What magnets do you think is great for the gts v2 if you have go one correct?



The order for two new GTS2 cubes I received so far was screwed up because Moyu boxed V1 cubes instead of V2, but whenever I get them, i'll know what magnet to use after a little experimentation. Right now a couple of friends of mine have used N42 and N48. Both seem to like those magnets. I won't know for sure which I'll use until I've had a chance to measure the plastic, and get an overall feel for the cube. But I have a huge assortment of magnets so I will find something that works good with it, I am sure. Plus I have ordered five of them, two from the cubicle, and three elsewhere. Waiting for my replacements from the cubicle. My other two orders were not affected by the mistake made by the Moyu factory. So, I will have a few cubes to experiment on! Knowing what I usually do, I'll do three black cubes, one each in N38, N42 and N48. Then a stickerless in either 38 or 42 depending how those magnets feel in the black cubes. 

I don't think I quite understand your question about gluing magnets on one side. There's only one single magnet glued in one half of an edge piece, and one magnet glued into one third of a corner piece. If you watch my latest tutorial, the one on making a warrior W, I think I show this fairly clearly, as well as in my other videos. But I may be misunderstanding your question, so I apologize for that.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,

Is there a kind of super glue for magnets you recommend? Super Glue, Gorrila glue, I don't know what to use?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 6, 2017)

I've used a lot of adhesives from Devcon two ton epoxy to the latest water activated clear, no foam formula Gorilla glue. The one I keep going back to is Gorilla brand impact tough formula superglue. It's awesome!!!!!!



CornerCutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a kind of super glue for magnets you recommend? Super Glue, Gorrila glue, I don't know what to use?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a kind of super glue for magnets you recommend? Super Glue, Gorrila glue, I don't know what to use?


I like to use gel superglues. I like the Gorilla version best although the nozzle was a little big. The Loctite one is very good too.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I like to use gel superglues. I like the Gorilla version best although the nozzle was a little big. The Loctite one is very good too.


https://www.amazon.com/Weldbond-8-5...=UTF8&qid=1491528183&sr=8-2&keywords=weldbond

Do you think this would work?


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Weldbond-8-5...=UTF8&qid=1491528183&sr=8-2&keywords=weldbond
> 
> Do you think this would work?



Hmm... I think the loctite one is the best.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Weldbond-8-5...=UTF8&qid=1491528183&sr=8-2&keywords=weldbond
> 
> Do you think this would work?


A quick search suggests that it works on most types of plastics so I couldn't be sure that includes cubes. I also don't know what it's like when it comes out. If it's at all stringy then I'd avoid it. It's not something I'd try without knowing more about it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> A quick search suggests that it works on most types of plastics so I couldn't be sure that includes cubes. I also don't know what it's like when it comes out. If it's at all stringy then I'd avoid it. It's not something I'd try without knowing more about it.


Ok, it is like elmers glue when it dries. I'll do some tests. I don't want to ruin my Valk!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Apr 7, 2017)

Sn0W1337 said:


> Just bought a valk 3 and 200 N50 magnets make my first magnetic cube


N50?
N35s are borderline too strong for my white valk


----------



## SilentProtagonist (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm considering magnetizing my Valk 3. I've checked out a video someone posted here of the process and that seems simple enough. My question is regarding the strength of magnets though. My friend rpotts has N42 Magnets he put in his Weiglong GTS, and it turned out really well. He has a Gans Air UM and it was surprising feeling the difference between those two cubes. I like the strong magnet feel in his GTS but am not so much a fan of the weak magnet feel in the Gans Air UM. What would be your guys' recommended magnet if I were to order from Guassboys so I can emulate the N42s in his GTS, or something just slightly weaker (but not so weak like the Gans Air UM)?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 7, 2017)

SilentProtagonist said:


> I'm considering magnetizing my Valk 3. I've checked out a video someone posted here of the process and that seems simple enough. My question is regarding the strength of magnets though. My friend rpotts has N42 Magnets he put in his Weiglong GTS, and it turned out really well. He has a Gans Air UM and it was surprising feeling the difference between those two cubes. I like the strong magnet feel in his GTS but am not so much a fan of the weak magnet feel in the Gans Air UM. What would be your guys' recommended magnet if I were to order from Guassboys so I can emulate the N42s in his GTS, or something just slightly weaker (but not so weak like the Gans Air UM)?



I think I've used just about every possible magnet in the Valk. An N42 works great in this cube but is noticeably strong. If you have an aggressive solve style or like a strong magnetic feel, you'd probably like it. It's interesting that despite the extra magnetic pullforce, the cube still remains quite smooth during solves (unlike other cubes when you go to a stronger mag.)

I think most people prefer the N35. They work well with the lighter gauge plastic used in the Valk and provide a subtle but noticeable feel. 

I've also made a couple with N38 which are kind of in the middle of these two grades but I tend to like the N42 and N35 cubes better.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2017)

Are 4x2mm N50 magnets too strong for a WeiLong GTS? 
What does TheCubicle use?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Are 4x2mm N50 magnets too strong for a WeiLong GTS?
> What does TheCubicle use?


I used them myself and thought they were a little too strong so I took them out of the edges and replaced them with N35s. The mix feels nice to me. My preference is for a stronger pull than most people.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I used them myself and thought they were a little too strong so I took them out of the edges and replaced them with N35s. The mix feels nice to me. My preference is for a stronger pull than most people.


Thanks. I might try that or see if I can get my hands on some N48s.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2017)

Actually...if you use only N35s in a GTS can you feel the magnets at all? I just want enough to stabilize the cube.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Actually...if you use only N35s in a GTS can you feel the magnets at all? I just want enough to stabilize the cube.


You would feel them but it wouldn't be very strong.


----------



## mitja (Apr 8, 2017)

I magnetised stickerless thunderclap v2 today. I hate this cube so I used it for a rehearsal. Dmc: thanks for the tutorials it helped me to do everything in 30 minutes. I bought Loctite superglue gel, the one that is extra thick. It dries in about 60s and its cheap (15g for 3,5€). I bought the magnets frome some german magnet webstore. 4x2 mm N45 work great in this cube. I must say I was very sceptical about V2 as it has so many design flaws , but it became completely new cube. It is amazing, stability with N45 is great. I used weight 5 lube only for the core and 2 drops of "dynamite" DNM-37. Amazing.
Now I will play with those golden N42 in valk and, magnetise my daughters yuexiao and aolong V2.
A question, do you recomend N42 or n45 for stickerless yuexiao?
I have cubicle valk M with probably N35, it feels fine but I prefer a bit stronger pull in today's N45 experiment with Thunderclap V2.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2017)

mitja said:


> I magnetised stickerless thunderclap v2 today. I hate this cube so I used it for a rehearsal. Dmc: thanks for the tutorials it helped me to do everything in 30 minutes. I bought Loctite superglue gel, the one that is extra thick. It dries in about 60s and its cheap (15g for 3,5€). I bought the magnets frome some german magnet webstore. 4x2 mm N45 work great in this cube. I must say I was very sceptical about V2 as it has so many design flaws , but it became completely new cube. It is amazing, stability with N45 is great. I used weight 5 lube only for the core and 2 drops of "dynamite" DNM-37. Amazing.
> Now I will play with those golden N42 in valk and, magnetise my daughters yuexiao and aolong V2.
> A question, do you recomend N42 or n45 for stickerless yuexiao?
> I have cubicle valk M with probably N35, it feels fine but I prefer a bit stronger pull in today's N45 experiment with Thunderclap V2.


30 mins is pretty quick. Well done. I've only ever done the v1.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm very confused about how you make sure your putting in the magnets in the correct way? Or does that even matter?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I'm very confused about how you make sure your putting in the magnets in the correct way? Or does that even matter?


Getting polarity and alignment correct is vital but fairly simple. Just hold an edge piece and a corner piece together, put a drop of glue in each piece and pop in the magnets making sure they are in a reasonably central location on the face. They will sort polarity themselves. When dry use the edge to make a new corner and the corner to make a new edge etc. This will make sure that the magnets are the same all over the cube.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I'm very confused about how you make sure your putting in the magnets in the correct way? Or does that even matter?


If you're worried about polarity, yes, it matters, but just place the first magnet and then use the attraction of the first magnet to set the second and you'll always get polarity right.


----------



## mitja (Apr 8, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> 30 mins is pretty quick. Well done. I've only ever done the v1.


I was also surprised, but the glue tube is quite good, i mostly didn't do any corrections.I went in the order DMCubing suggested. first a drop of glue, then magnet from the block, just push it into the edge, then peel the one to stay on the outside. After i made 4 of them, a added a drop of glue to fix the magnet more. For corners, i just push the holder magnet from the outside of the edge and it slips right on the correct spot. again, almost no corrections with the stick helper.
I would like to be sure about magnet strenght and size for WuQue. What fits into inner cubies?


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 8, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Getting polarity and alignment correct is vital but fairly simple. Just hold an edge piece and a corner piece together, put a drop of glue in each piece and pop in the magnets making sure they are in a reasonably central location on the face. They will sort polarity themselves. When dry use the edge to make a new corner and the corner to make a new edge etc. This will make sure that the magnets are the same all over the cube.


Thank you!

After watching Legoboyz3 video I understood it better.

After I assemble my Valk 3 tomorrow I will give my thoughts on the whole process.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you think I have to wait 24 hours for the glue to dry? I am using the Gorilla Gel Super Glue. All the parts I put the glue on are exposed to the air. Could I only wait like 3-4 hours?

Thanks.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you think I have to wait 24 hours for the glue to dry? I am using the Gorilla Gel Super Glue. All the parts I put the glue on are exposed to the air. Could I only wait like 3-4 hours?
> 
> Thanks.


I've used that glue and not waited at all. It does dry very quickly.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 9, 2017)

Do you use the same magnets for 2x2's? 4x2mm.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you use the same magnets for 2x2's? 4x2mm.


I haven't done one myself but as you need to use double the number of magnets per piece then weaker magnets are going to be preferred. DMCubing and Speedcubereview both have videos about it.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2017)

mitja said:


> I magnetised stickerless thunderclap v2 today. I hate this cube so I used it for a rehearsal. Dmc: thanks for the tutorials it helped me to do everything in 30 minutes. I bought Loctite superglue gel, the one that is extra thick. It dries in about 60s and its cheap (15g for 3,5€). I bought the magnets frome some german magnet webstore. 4x2 mm N45 work great in this cube. I must say I was very sceptical about V2 as it has so many design flaws , but it became completely new cube. It is amazing, stability with N45 is great. I used weight 5 lube only for the core and 2 drops of "dynamite" DNM-37. Amazing.
> Now I will play with those golden N42 in valk and, magnetise my daughters yuexiao and aolong V2.
> A question, do you recomend N42 or n45 for stickerless yuexiao?
> I have cubicle valk M with probably N35, it feels fine but I prefer a bit stronger pull in today's N45 experiment with Thunderclap V2.



I used N48 in a Yuexiao and really liked it. Not too weak not too strong, just about right. I've never tried N45. Do you recall where you got them? I ordered some from an Australian speed cube shop but now after two months, I don't believe I'll ever receive them. 
That's interesting about the Thunderclap V2. Since it already has drag built in, I've never considered magnetizing it. I think I've given all of mine away by now.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you use the same magnets for 2x2's? 4x2mm.


You may occasionally get by with an N35 4x2, but usually you have to go even lighter, like 4x1.5 or 4x1. It can be a challenge finding the right magnet.


----------



## mitja (Apr 10, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I used N48 in a Yuexiao and really liked it. Not too weak not too strong, just about right. I've never tried N45. Do you recall where you got them? I ordered some from an Australian speed cube shop but now after two months, I don't believe I'll ever receive them.
> That's interesting about the Thunderclap V2. Since it already has drag built in, I've never considered magnetizing it. I think I've given all of mine away by now.


I guess the magnets allowed to loosen the tensions on Thunderclap V2 and now the drag is still there but not too strong. I bought N45 at some German store: supermagnete.de. They are not cheap and postage is 9€, but it is DHL, fast.
I plan a Wuque now. What strenght do you recomend? I was thinking about N45 4x1,5 mm for corners and outer part of edges. Weaker N45 4x1mm for inner part of edges. If I compare N45 4x1,5 mm with N35 4x2mm, the force of N45 4x1,5 is about 5% weaker.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 10, 2017)

I magnetised my second Valk yesterday. This time I used 3x2 N38s (previously used 5x1.5 N38s which were to strong for me).

I was a lot more confident this time and knew exactly what to do, so the whole process (disassembly, magnets, assembly, lube and tension) took just over an hour (compared to 2 and a half the first time).

I was expecting these magnets to be too weak, but overall, I think they're fine. The layers gently click into place and I much prefer that to the pronounced snap of the larger magnets in my other Valk.

I originally had the intention of being able to swap the pieces between the two cubes. I used an edge of my first Valk to measure the polarity of my stick of magnets, but unfortunately somewhere in between measuring the polarity and putting the piece of paper between the last two magnets, I must have turned the stick of magnets around. It means the polarities are opposite, so I can't swap pieces between the cubes


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2017)

mitja said:


> I plan a Wuque now. What strenght do you recomend? I was thinking about N45 4x1,5 mm for corners and outer part of edges. Weaker N45 4x1mm for inner part of edges. If I compare N45 4x1,5 mm with N35 4x2mm, the force of N45 4x1,5 is about 5% weaker.



Magnets on the inner slice need to be doubled, so I think you want half the strength. I haven't actually completed an even-layer magnetic cube, but I'm currently working on putting 3x2 n50s along the inner layer and 4x2 n35s everywhere else in my Aoshi. I think that will be about right, but not sure. I was going to do the same with a mini Aosu, but I traded that off for a few other cubes including a Yufu that I think I might try with the 4x2s.


----------



## mitja (Apr 10, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Magnets on the inner slice need to be doubled, so I think you want half the strength. I haven't actually completed an even-layer magnetic cube, but I'm currently working on putting 3x2 n50s along the inner layer and 4x2 n35s everywhere else in my Aoshi. I think that will be about right, but not sure. I was going to do the same with a mini Aosu, but I traded that off for a few other cubes including a Yufu that I think I might try with the 4x2s.


If I compare your 3x2 N50s are about 9% stronger than my 4x1N45. 4x2N35 is 5% stronger then mine 4x1,5N45. So it is simmilar. I plan to use only 48 for edges( and 48 for corners), so no double edge magnets in the outer slices. Do you plan 144 version or 96?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2017)

mitja said:


> If I compare your 3x2 N50s are about 9% stronger than my 4x1N45. 4x2N35 is 5% stronger then mine 4x1,5N45. So it is simmilar. I plan to use only 48 for edges( and 48 for corners), so no double edge magnets in the outer slices. Do you plan 144 version or 96?



I believe that 144 are necessary for a 6x6, and 96 for a 4x4. If you only do one pair of magnets along the center slice you can end up with two repelling magnets diagonal across the center slice in one edge with no attracting magnets, if that makes sense. Odd layered cubes require one magnet per half of an edge and per third of a corner, but even layered cubes require one more magnet in half of the center edge halves.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I believe that 144 are necessary for a 6x6, and 96 for a 4x4. If you only do one pair of magnets along the center slice you can end up with two repelling magnets diagonal across the center slice in one edge with no attracting magnets, if that makes sense. Odd layered cubes require one magnet per half of an edge and per third of a corner, but even layered cubes require one more magnet in half of the center edge halves.


Is it not 192 just for the edges in a 6x6? 4 for each of the 48 edges.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Is it not 192 just for the edges in a 6x6? 4 for each of the 48 edges.



You need doubled magnets only on the innermost layers, so it's 3 per inner wing (3×24=72), 2 per outer wing (2×24=48), and 3 per corner (3×8=24), for 144 magnets in total.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Is it not 192 just for the edges in a 6x6? 4 for each of the 48 edges.


Maybe I'm making a big mistake, but as @xyzzy said: there are 3 sets of magnets. The inner slice needs to be doubled, but once you have that taken care of it's basically a 5x5. If the pair of edges is symmetrical you can flip it 180° without changing polarities or locations at all, and treat outer wings just like you would wings on a 5x5.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Also, a problem with your current formula is that a competitor can show up and present 100 cubes to the judges with the intention of only solving 10. This would become very irritating to judges and scramblers. There is nothing in your system that discourages this kind of behavior.





xyzzy said:


> You need doubled magnets only on the innermost layers, so it's 3 per inner wing (3×24=72), 2 per outer wing (2×24=48), and 3 per corner (3×8=24), for 144 magnets in total.





One Wheel said:


> Maybe I'm making a big mistake, but as @xyzzy said: there are 3 sets of magnets. The inner slice needs to be doubled, but once you have that taken care of it's basically a 5x5. If the pair of edges is symmetrical you can flip it 180° without changing polarities or locations at all, and treat outer wings just like you would wings on a 5x5.


I hadn't realised that the outer wings didn't need to double up but after drawing some diagrams it makes sense now. Thanks.


----------



## qbtronix (Apr 11, 2017)

I generally prefer a more subtle feel from my magnetized cubes. I've done two cubes with 4x2mm N50s and four cubes with 4x2mm N35s, and they all are ok except for the Gans Air. The 4x2mm N35s are just a bit too aggressive for my taste for this puzzle. I want something less snappy but obviously still palpable. What would be a good step down, 3x2mm N35s, 3x1.5mm N35s, or something else?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 11, 2017)

qbtronix said:


> I generally prefer a more subtle feel from my magnetized cubes. I've done two cubes with 4x2mm N50s and four cubes with 4x2mm N35s, and they all are ok except for the Gans Air. The 4x2mm N35s are just a bit too aggressive for my taste for this puzzle. I want something less snappy but obviously still palpable. What would be a good step down, 3x2mm N35s, 3x1.5mm N35s, or something else?


Have you used this site yo calculate pull force?
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp
Just pop in the details of the readily available alternatives.


----------



## mitja (Apr 11, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Have you used this site yo calculate pull force?
> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp
> Just pop in the details of the readily available alternatives.


I also use this site. What do you use for the last entry :distance? I just use the same value(3 mm) for everything.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 11, 2017)

mitja said:


> I also use this site. What do you use for the last entry :distance? I just use the same value(3 mm) for everything.


I've never bothered filling it in.


----------



## qbtronix (Apr 12, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I've never bothered filling it in.



Thanks, this thing is excellent! I'll play around with it and see what I'll find. The distance field addresses the thickness of the plastic, eg N50s are a better choice for the Weilong GTS due to its thick plastic.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 12, 2017)

I just got this at Walmart today and was wondering if this will work for making a magnetic cube.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...SY340_QL65&keywords=loctite+super+glue+liquid


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 13, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I just got this at Walmart today and was wondering if this will work for making a magnetic cube.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...SY340_QL65&keywords=loctite+super+glue+liquid


It should seeing that it bonds to plastic. If you have any problems with it, I would recommend some gorilla glue impact tough, it is very reliable. But what you have should work.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2017)

where is the cheapest place to buy N38-N42 magnets, i cant find any for reasonable prices as my N35s were 99p for 50 and N50s are 1.99 for 50 on ebay but I cannot find N38-42 there for reasonable prices


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I just got this at Walmart today and was wondering if this will work for making a magnetic cube.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...SY340_QL65&keywords=loctite+super+glue+liquid


It will work but as it's the liquid, not the gel, it is a little harder to work with.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy N38-N42 magnets, i cant find any for reasonable prices as my N35s were 99p for 50 and N50s are 1.99 for 50 on ebay but I cannot find N38-42 there for reasonable prices


I had the same issue so I bought bigger N35s.

Edit: You can also mix and match with one size in corners and another in edges.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> It will work but as it's the liquid, not the gel, it is a little harder to work with.


Ok... Legoboyz3 said that liquid was better.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Ok... Legoboyz3 said that liquid was better.


I find gel easier as it stays where you put it.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I find gel easier as it stays where you put it.


Is there ever an issue with the gel forcing the magnets further away from the piece and therefore further apart, so they have a weaker feel? I've only used liquid, and you have to be careful and not mind a little extra glue inside the piece, but I haven't had significant trouble with it.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I find gel easier as it stays where you put it.


Ok, I tested it and put a drop on an old cube and it's been like 10 mins and it's still not dry. I'm just going to get gorilla super glue gel.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Is there ever an issue with the gel forcing the magnets further away from the piece and therefore further apart, so they have a weaker feel? I've only used liquid, and you have to be careful and not mind a little extra glue inside the piece, but I haven't had significant trouble with it.


Not that I have noticed. I expect that any difference would be tiny. The magnets will displace the glue if you use a lot.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 13, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Ok, I tested it and put a drop on an old cube and it's been like 10 mins and it's still not dry. I'm just going to get gorilla super glue gel.


That's my favourite glue. The nozzle is a little larger than I'd like on the bottle I bought but it's a very minor issue.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy N38-N42 magnets, i cant find any for reasonable prices as my N35s were 99p for 50 and N50s are 1.99 for 50 on ebay but I cannot find N38-42 there for reasonable prices



The only place I know of is gaussboys.com and they are, IMO, extremely reasonable for the quality of magnet that they are. I've purchased 1000s of magnets from various sellers from around the world, and the quality of their magnets is without a doubt the best I've seen. So I think you really get what you pay for, especially with them. Plus, the magnet will be up to spec. 

There's been a trend lately by MANY sellers of magnets (mostly on ebay) to misrepresent what they're selling as higher grade than it actually is. I had at least eight different comments from people just yesterday on one of my videos tell me that they've used N50s in cubes such as the Air, Valk, and GTS2, and then tell me that these magnets actually felt subtle in these cubes! That was just yesterday, but I've been hearing this over and over almost daily now. These magnets are probably ok to use but should be approached as N35. 

Anyway I just bring this up that most often you'll be better off dealing with someone whose sole business is magnets and someone who's easy to communicate with. Ultimately the few dollars more that you spend assures you that you'll be getting the right magnet, the plating will be durable and high quality, and you'll receive them in a couple of days. In the long run, it's the better buy, I think. But I do certainly understand how tempting some of those lower prices are!


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> It should seeing that it bonds to plastic. If you have any problems with it, I would recommend some gorilla glue impact tough, it is very reliable. But what you have should work.


I'm on my FOURTH bottle of Gorilla Impact Tough! Love that stuff!


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

qbtronix said:


> I generally prefer a more subtle feel from my magnetized cubes. I've done two cubes with 4x2mm N50s and four cubes with 4x2mm N35s, and they all are ok except for the Gans Air. The 4x2mm N35s are just a bit too aggressive for my taste for this puzzle. I want something less snappy but obviously still palpable. What would be a good step down, 3x2mm N35s, 3x1.5mm N35s, or something else?


Have you considered N38 4x1.5? It's a nice little notch down in power from the N35 4x2.


----------



## qbtronix (Apr 14, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Have you considered N38 4x1.5? It's a nice little notch down in power from the N35 4x2.


I had just ordered 100 N35 3x2s and 100 N35 3x1.5s off ebay. Running the numbers on the K&J site, I think the 3x2s may be possibly be a wee bit weak, but we'll see.

As a reference, I did the Warrior W with N35s instead of N50s as you had in your video, and this suits me perfectly. I love that cube. Also, thanks for all your videos on Youtube! I've developed my own protocol at this point, but you have so many useful pointers and tricks that I doubt I would have been able to magnetize my first cube without your vids to start me off!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> The only place I know of is gaussboys.com and they are, IMO, extremely reasonable for the quality of magnet that they are. I've purchased 1000s of magnets from various sellers from around the world, and the quality of their magnets is without a doubt the best I've seen. So I think you really get what you pay for, especially with them. Plus, the magnet will be up to spec.
> 
> There's been a trend lately by MANY sellers of magnets (mostly on ebay) to misrepresent what they're selling as higher grade than it actually is. I had at least eight different comments from people just yesterday on one of my videos tell me that they've used N50s in cubes such as the Air, Valk, and GTS2, and then tell me that these magnets actually felt subtle in these cubes! That was just yesterday, but I've been hearing this over and over almost daily now. These magnets are probably ok to use but should be approached as N35.
> 
> Anyway I just bring this up that most often you'll be better off dealing with someone whose sole business is magnets and someone who's easy to communicate with. Ultimately the few dollars more that you spend assures you that you'll be getting the right magnet, the plating will be durable and high quality, and you'll receive them in a couple of days. In the long run, it's the better buy, I think. But I do certainly understand how tempting some of those lower prices are!


My n35s came from eBay yesterday, is it ok to put them in my valk


----------



## mitja (Apr 14, 2017)

I magnetised my first 4x4 juxin blue stickerless yesterday. I used inner N45 4x1mm for inner slice and N454x1,5mm for the 3x3 part. I believe it turns out amazing. Can hardly wait to do it on my Wuque. It is very hard to get 4mm in the narrow edge place, but can be pushed in and after glueing it holds even better. I can see that inner slice has stronger attraction comparing to outer slice. But I think not too much for me. It is great, because it helps 3x3 part really to be stable, fast and smooth. I have a feeling that, if you try to insert 50% weaker inner magnets to balance the attraction ,you don't get such a nice 3x3 part. Also, it is great that inner slices stay together for H or Z pll. If someone likes to spin single inner slices a lot, then I would reccomend weaker inner magnets. That means: calculate 50% weaker inner magnets.
After i tried this magnetic 4x4, I understand this new 4x4 records that come from everywhere. The cube feels easy like 3x3.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 14, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> It will work but as it's the liquid, not the gel, it is a little harder to work with.


I made a Magnetic Valk!!!

It was a lot easier then I thought.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

qbtronix said:


> I had just ordered 100 N35 3x2s and 100 N35 3x1.5s off ebay. Running the numbers on the K&J site, I think the 3x2s may be possibly be a wee bit weak, but we'll see.
> 
> As a reference, I did the Warrior W with N35s instead of N50s as you had in your video, and this suits me perfectly. I love that cube. Also, thanks for all your videos on Youtube! I've developed my own protocol at this point, but you have so many useful pointers and tricks that I doubt I would have been able to magnetize my first cube without your vids to start me off!


Thanks so much!!!
Initially I used N35s in the Warrior W but found them too weak for my tastes so I pried them all out and actually used N48s. It's interesting how much variance there is in what people prefer from their magnets. 

I ordered some 3mm dia magnets from two Chinese sources over two months ago to use in the middle layer of my 4x4s and they still haven't come in. I'm looking forward to trying them!


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> My n35s came from eBay yesterday, is it ok to put them in my valk


Sure, they should be. I've used N35s in quite a few Valks. It's a great magnet for this cube if you like a noticeable but subtle magnetic feel.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Sure, they should be. I've used N35s in quite a few Valks. It's a great magnet for this cube if you like a noticeable but subtle magnetic feel.


How would I know what feel I like when it's my first mag cube


----------



## mitja (Apr 14, 2017)

Valk is very fast cube by itself, so if you have gentle turning style, you can use weaker magnets, because it is enough. Like N35 4x2. For a strong turning, you can use stronger magnets, but not too much, ecpecialy for stickerles( thinner) plastic.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> How would I know what feel I like when it's my first mag cube


Then you have to start somewhere. I actually prototyped seven Valks on my own until I found that it's the N35 4x2 that works well for a variety of solve types. N38 and 42 for more aggressive solvers.
To describe it can be hard but it's like each time a face comes into its resting position, you feel a slight "bump". People call it a bump, but really it's like a slight indentation. The slower you move, the more you feel this. As you quicken, this bump goes away. The magnets have the effect of keeping the cube aligned better and often helps to prevent over shooting. But there's never a guarantee of that. Using stronger magnets increases this bump. Often it helps to loosen the tensions on a magcube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Then you have to start somewhere. I actually prototyped seven Valks on my own until I found that it's the N35 4x2 that works well for a variety of solve types. N38 and 42 for more aggressive solvers.
> To describe it can be hard but it's like each time a face comes into its resting position, you feel a slight "bump". People call it a bump, but really it's like a slight indentation. The slower you move, the more you feel this. As you quicken, this bump goes away. The magnets have the effect of keeping the cube aligned better and often helps to prevent over shooting. But there's never a guarantee of that. Using stronger magnets increases this bump. Often it helps to loosen the tensions on a magcube.


but I find that my valk corner twists occasionally so would loosening the tensions make that happen more even with the magnets


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> but I find that my valk corner twists occasionally so would loosening the tensions make that happen more even with the magnets


Magnets reduce twists. Loose tensions increase them. You just need to find the right balance for you but you will have a better cube.


----------



## phreaker (Apr 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> but I find that my valk corner twists occasionally so would loosening the tensions make that happen more even with the magnets



I twist the corners on my non-magnetic Valk.

I think I might have twisted a corner on my magnetic... once? It just doesn't happen for me.


----------



## mitja (Apr 15, 2017)

I finished magnetising 4x4 wuque yesterday. Great, just like juxin blue. 4x4 cubes really benefit the most by magnets. It is such a pleasure doing 3x3 stage now. It was much easier to do it. I need a little less than two hours if i don't count the final drying. I did all the glueing like DMCubing suggests, not just on top of the magnets, but also before the placement. 96 magnets work great and I used the same like I described in above post for juxin blue. Found my own system based on 3x3 tutorials from DMCubing( thanks). After i finish inner slice edges with 48 weaker magnets, i treat the same coloured edge pairs as one 3x3 edge. Based on that i do the 3x3 edges and corners. It works without any confusion. 

Now 5x5.
Any suggestions? I plan to do 96 weak magnets in inner slice( 2 inner slices) ot thredges. After that I will threat full tredges like one 3x3 edge and do 48 stronger magnets for 3x3 stage.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 15, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Magnets reduce twists. Loose tensions increase them. You just need to find the right balance for you but you will have a better cube.


Absolutely!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 18, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Absolutely!


T


DMCubing said:


> Absolutely!


Thanks
I made a quick warrior w m to prove to my dad that mag cubes are good, I should do my valk next but your right n35s are too weak for warrior w 
Thanks dm cubing I used your tutorial 

I also made a boob cube M and honestly it's too weak, I try to make It repel the solved state but it won't go to +2 only thirty degrees off


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 22, 2017)

How would I go about magnetising a 4x4 and a 5x5?


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone have any suggestions as to what would be good magnets in a weipo 2x2. I've seen some people use 4x2 N35 and some using smaller ones like 3x1.5 N42. I'm leaning towards the weaker ones but not sure.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2017)

So my N35 magnets finally arrived and I can't wait to magnetize my Valk!
But first I want to practice on a different cube so I know what I'm doing. Any suggestions?
I'm not sure which cube to try it out on, I only have N35s so not the strongest magnet but I'm not looking for a strong pull anyway. What speedcube other than the Valk do you guys suggest for using N35s in?



Spoiler: 3x3s I am willing to magnetize



Black YueXiao
Black GTS
Black AoLong v2
Black Thunderclap v1
Stickerless GuHong


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 24, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> So my N35 magnets finally arrived and I can't wait to magnetize my Valk!
> But first I want to practice on a different cube so I know what I'm doing. Any suggestions?
> I'm not sure which cube to try it out on, I only have N35s so not the strongest magnet but I'm not looking for a strong pull anyway. What speedcube other than the Valk do you guys suggest for using N35s in?
> 
> ...


As a practice I would go with the Thunderclap.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> So my N35 magnets finally arrived and I can't wait to magnetize my Valk!
> But first I want to practice on a different cube so I know what I'm doing. Any suggestions?
> I'm not sure which cube to try it out on, I only have N35s so not the strongest magnet but I'm not looking for a strong pull anyway. What speedcube other than the Valk do you guys suggest for using N35s in?


Though they'd be a little on the subtle side in this cube, you might want to try them in an MF3RS.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 24, 2017)

So I finally magnetised my valk3 and it is really nice, I might do n50s at some point. But dmcubing I used your tutorial and I got the polarities incorrect, please recommend on future tutorials to do the checkerboard to test for polarities as if I had not done a U2 I wouldn't have noticed. I had to take the magnets out and then redo it


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Though they'd be a little on the subtle side in this cube, you might want to try them in an MF3RS.


Don't have one. 
It's either a GTS, Thunderclap, AoLong V2, YueXiao or GuHong. 
I'm thinking maybe the Guhong because it's stickerless and I use it for feet so magnets would be very helpful in it.
On the other hand having a magnetized GTS or YueXiao would be cool. Out of those 2 which would work the best with N35s?
(I only have enough magnets for 2 cubes.)


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> So I finally magnetised my valk3 and it is really nice, I might do n50s at some point. But dmcubing I used your tutorial and I got the polarities incorrect, please recommend on future tutorials to do the checkerboard to test for polarities as if I had not done a U2 I wouldn't have noticed. I had to take the magnets out and then redo it


I always recommend in my tutorials to assemble the cube without the core prior to full assembly, as this will immediately show any problems with polarity.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 24, 2017)

But I built it without the core and it seemed fine but when I did a U move without the core, I saw the problems


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> So I finally magnetised my valk3 and it is really nice, I might do n50s at some point. But dmcubing I used your tutorial and I got the polarities incorrect, please recommend on future tutorials to do the checkerboard to test for polarities as if I had not done a U2 I wouldn't have noticed. I had to take the magnets out and then redo it


How did you manage to get the polarities wrong? I magnetise each piece from one that's already been done so it can't go wrong.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Don't have one.
> It's either a GTS, Thunderclap, AoLong V2, YueXiao or GuHong.
> I'm thinking maybe the Guhong because it's stickerless and I use it for feet so magnets would be very helpful in it.
> On the other hand having a magnetized GTS or YueXiao would be cool. Out of those 2 which would work the best with N35s?
> (I only have enough magnets for 2 cubes.)


I'm not sure you'd get much out of the N35s in the GTS or Yuexiao. They generally require a stronger magnet unless you like them very subtle. I've never done a Guhong so I don't know how they'd do there.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> But I built it without the core and it seemed fine but when I did a U move without the core, I saw the problems


That's the way do it. Though you may not have seen my latest tutorial, this is the very method I recommend there, as well as in my other videos of mine. My Valk video was posted over five months ago, and as time goes on, I refine and improve on the techniques I use. It's impossible to go into an already posted video and edit it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 24, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> How did you manage to get the polarities wrong? I magnetise each piece from one that's already been done so it can't go wrong.


I did not line them up and then I moved the pieces with magnets recently glued and it messed up alot,


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> That's the way do it. Though you may not have seen my latest tutorial, this is the very method I recommend there, as well as in my other videos of mine. My Valk video was posted over five months ago, and as time goes on, I refine and improve on the techniques I use. It's impossible to go into an already posted video and edit it.


Yes, I assume you mean the weilong gts2 one, I think I watched it but at 2* speed and i did not pay much attention to it, my weilong gts2 has not come yet from cubezz. I ordered it the day you posted the video saying that you were taking the magnets out of your cubes and going back to a Rubik's brand, doesn't seem like you kept with that


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> *I think I watched it but at 2* speed and i did not pay much attention to it*


Did not pay much attention to it. That's very comforting. Explains a lot too.


cuber314159 said:


> I ordered it the day you posted the video saying that you were taking the magnets out of your cubes and going back to a Rubik's brand, doesn't seem like you kept with that


So you're the one person out of thousands that didn't understand an April Fools post.
I'm kind of finished replying to you because I don't have time to figure out if you're a troll or not. Sorry.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I'm not sure you'd get much out of the N35s in the GTS or Yuexiao. They generally require a stronger magnet unless you like them very subtle. I've never done a Guhong so I don't know how they'd do there.


Yeah that's what I thought. But I had a genius idea - what if I magnetize my stickerless WuQue! I would only have enough magnets for the outer layers but my inner layers are a bit sluggish anyway. Are 4x2 N35s too strong for the WuQue?
Let me know your thoughts everyone.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

I magnetized my Valk! And it works! lol
Gonna go do some solves on it now. I'm so happy.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 25, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> I magnetized my Valk! And it works! lol
> Gonna go do some solves on it now. I'm so happy.


AWESOME!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> AWESOME!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!


Thanks!!! With the leftovers I'm either going to put them in the outer layers of my WuQue or my GTS, haven't decided yet.
But I can't wait to do it. Magnets are fun!!!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> I magnetized my Valk! And it works! lol
> Gonna go do some solves on it now. I'm so happy.
> 
> View attachment 7850
> ...


You've done a nice job there. Well done.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You've done a nice job there. Well done.


Thanks.


----------



## mitja (Apr 25, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. But I had a genius idea - what if I magnetize my stickerless WuQue! I would only have enough magnets for the outer layers but my inner layers are a bit sluggish anyway. Are 4x2 N53s too strong for the WuQue?
> Let me know your thoughts everyone.


too strong. I have N45 4x1,5mm and inner N45 4x1mm.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 25, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Thanks!!! With the leftovers I'm either going to put them in the outer layers of my WuQue or my GTS, haven't decided yet.
> But I can't wait to do it. Magnets are fun!!!


Magnets are addicting!!!! Lol!


----------



## mitja (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Magnets are addicting!!!! Lol!


And they improve the cube 50%.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Did not pay much attention to it. That's very comforting. Explains a lot too.
> 
> So you're the one person out of thousands that didn't understand an April Fools post.
> I'm kind of finished replying to you because I don't have time to figure out if you're a troll or not. Sorry.


Sorry about that
I like to watch people's videos whom I'm subscribed too but as my weilong gts2 hasn't come yet I'm not yet trying to magnetised it.
As for the April fools joke, of course I knew it was an April fools joke.


----------



## mitja (Apr 25, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Don't have one.
> It's either a GTS, Thunderclap, AoLong V2, YueXiao or GuHong.
> I'm thinking maybe the Guhong because it's stickerless and I use it for feet so magnets would be very helpful in it.
> On the other hand having a magnetized GTS or YueXiao would be cool. Out of those 2 which would work the best with N35s?
> (I only have enough magnets for 2 cubes.)


I just made yuexiao stickerless with those golden gaussboys N42 4x2mm . It is amazing, a gift for my daughter's birthday. It has thicker plastic like gans 356s or aolong v2.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Magnets are addicting!!!! Lol!


Very much so. I itching to get going when my new magnets arrive. It's been nearly 2 months due to a delay.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 25, 2017)

mitja said:


> I just made yuexiao stickerless with those golden gaussboys N42 4x2mm . It is amazing, a gift for my daughter's birthday. It has thicker plastic like gans 356s or aolong v2.


Golden beauties!!!! I love those magnets!!!! Almost doesn't feel right sealing them up in a piece of plastic never to be seen again. 

The magnetic Yuexiao is nice!! I've done a few myself. Great cube! What an awesome present for your daughter!!!!!


----------



## mitja (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes, and yuexiao is quite hard to do the corners, those bih holes drag the magnets out, of course if you want to glue them correctly, and I did. But the stability is awesome. The best cube out there. i like Valk M, but the softness of yuexiao is appealing.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 26, 2017)

mitja said:


> I magnetised my first 4x4 juxin blue stickerless yesterday. I used inner N45 4x1mm for inner slice and N454x1,5mm for the 3x3 part.



I was just looking for magnets to do my blue, and it seems n45s are hard to come by. Can you recommend a source?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

An idea brewing. Center hub magnetization. Cube: cubestyle guinea pig.

Gluing in of center piece magnets with helper magnets holding them in place: 
Cap back on center piece and edge piece aligned for gluing of edge piece magnet:


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 26, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> An idea brewing. Center hub magnetization. Cube: cubestyle guinea pig. View attachment 7858 View attachment 7859 View attachment 7860 View attachment 7861



This was my first idea for magnetizing cubes. I'm curious to know how it works out. I've looked at galaxy and dayan megaminxes with an eye to magnetizing them, and I think this is how you would have to do it.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This was my first idea for magnetizing cubes. I'm curious to know how it works out. I've looked at galaxy and dayan megaminxes with an eye to magnetizing them, and I think this is how you would have to do it.



Hmmm that's an area I'm not quite ready to approach, the minxes!! Makes sense to try it this way for them though. 

My first attempt was/is on a Meiying. (Still kind of a work in progress). It's a real pain gluing the magnets in close quarters. Ugh, even being ever so careful on that one, I got glue in places that wouldn't allow for the placement of caps back on. 

I'll do this cube (the Cubestyle), a Big Sail and a GTS2 this way. These will be some fun projects!!!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 26, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> An idea brewing. Center hub magnetization. Cube: cubestyle guinea pig.
> 
> Gluing in of center piece magnets with helper magnets holding them in place:View attachment 7858 View attachment 7859
> Cap back on center piece and edge piece aligned for gluing of edge piece magnet:
> View attachment 7860 View attachment 7861


I'm interested in how this will turn out. I expect that the feeling will be much more subtle. You won't have the cube snapping into place. I don't suppose the cube will be anywhere near as stable either.
Are you finding it harder to get the alignment right? Edges tend not to fit as snugly to centres as they do to corners.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 26, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I've done 3 magnetic conversions so far. Weilong GTS, GAN Air, and Valk 3.
> 
> Weilong : 4mmx2mm N35's
> GAN Air : 4mmx2mm N35's
> ...


You like the N35's in a GTS? I'm debating whether or not I should try it but I've been told they're too weak.


Rubix Cubix said:


> Anyone have any suggestions as to what would be good magnets in a weipo 2x2. I've seen some people use 4x2 N35 and some using smaller ones like 3x1.5 N42. I'm leaning towards the weaker ones but not sure.


^ This is a good question. Can someone give an answer?


JohnnyReggae said:


> I did my Blue a few weeks ago. I used N35 3x2mm on the edge pieces and N35 4x2mm on the corners, with only 3 magnets in each corner like in a 3x3.
> 
> It turned out awesome IMO. If I hadn't put magnets in my WuQue I'd be using the Blue M as my main for sure, no doubt.





mitja said:


> too strong. I have N45 4x1,5mm and inner N45 4x1mm.


There was a typo in my post.  I meant N35s NOT N53s. Do you still think N35s in the outer layers would be too strong?


mitja said:


> I just made yuexiao stickerless with those golden gaussboys N42 4x2mm . It is amazing, a gift for my daughter's birthday. It has thicker plastic like gans 356s or aolong v2.


I definitely need to get some of those.


----------



## mitja (Apr 26, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I was just looking for magnets to do my blue, and it seems n45s are hard to come by. Can you recommend a source?


Supermagnete.de


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 26, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> You like the N35's in a GTS? I'm debating whether or not I should try it but I've been told they're too weak.


The N35's are a little weak, however I do prefer a slightly weaker magnet to the snap of a stronger one.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 26, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> The N35's are a little weak, however I do prefer a slightly weaker magnet to the snap of a stronger one.


Yeah me too. But I still think I'll try N42's when I can get them.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 26, 2017)

mitja said:


> Supermagnete.de


Uff da. I don't suppose anybody knows of someplace I can get those magnets that can ship to the US? 

I'm afraid my yuxin blue magnetization plans may be slowed down by more than magnet availability. The used one I got had previously been magnetized, and a fairly poor job was done removing the magnets. I'll probably be better off buying a new one and starting fresh. In the meantime it's a dang nice cube without the magnets.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 26, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> You like the N35's in a GTS? I'm debating whether or not I should try it but I've been told they're too weak.


I'd agree that they are too weak. I use a mix of N35 and N52. I had all N52 originally but it was too much.


----------



## phreaker (Apr 27, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Hmmm that's an area I'm not quite ready to approach, the minxes!! Makes sense to try it this way for them though.
> 
> My first attempt was/is on a Meiying. (Still kind of a work in progress). It's a real pain gluing the magnets in close quarters. Ugh, even being ever so careful on that one, I got glue in places that wouldn't allow for the placement of caps back on.
> 
> I'll do this cube (the Cubestyle), a Big Sail and a GTS2 this way. These will be some fun projects!!!



Try a mock-up using blu-tack.... Then the real ones.

(Then again, I do all my magnetic cubes with blu-tack... so I'm a bit crazy that way.)


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 27, 2017)

phreaker said:


> Try a mock-up using blu-tack.... Then the real ones.
> 
> (Then again, I do all my magnetic cubes with blu-tack... so I'm a bit crazy that way.)


 I will have to check into that. The new, clear Gorilla glue (not superglue) is great as a temporary adhesive. It's sticks well, but it is a bit rubbery and is extremely easy to remove from the cubie piece plastic, and then removes from the magnets easily too. Yet, it is still strong enough that you could probably use the cube with it anyway.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 27, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I'm interested in how this will turn out. I expect that the feeling will be much more subtle. You won't have the cube snapping into place. I don't suppose the cube will be anywhere near as stable either.
> Are you finding it harder to get the alignment right? Edges tend not to fit as snugly to centres as they do to corners.


Actually, aligning the edge piece to the center is very easy. It is just the process of gluing the blasted thing that's kind of a pain.

As for performance, I asked Chris Tran about this, and he said that there are advantages to doing a cube this way. Particularly with the M slices, how the weight and force of the magnets is more centrally located and has the potential for smoother middle slices.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 27, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> The N35's are a little weak, however I do prefer a slightly weaker magnet to the snap of a stronger one.


35s in a GTS V1 are fairly weak. N48s work nicely. And they feel a little more subtle in a black cube than they do in the primary plastic of an Illusion.


----------



## phreaker (Apr 27, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I will have to check into that. The new, clear Gorilla glue (not superglue) is great as a temporary adhesive. It's sticks well, but it is a bit rubbery and is extremely easy to remove from the cubie piece plastic, and then removes from the magnets easily too. Yet, it is still strong enough that you could probably use the cube with it anyway.



I used it for my Valk M, and GTS2M. My GTS2M is my current OH main, and my Valk M is my 2H/BLD main.

My technique is a bit simple, I put a bit on the bottom of the magnet, then put the magnet into position, which may smear the blu-tack a bit.

But overall, the blu-tack works well and holds well. I've dropped my Valk M onto concrete from hands level. (~3.5-4 feet for me) and it's fine. People seem all worried about the cube holding up... it is fine.

I need to find out what the current recommended magnet set for a Wuque is, and order up some. I'm getting into 4x4, and really enjoying it... and magnets do make everything better  (Suggestions taken, gladly!)


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 27, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Actually, aligning the edge piece to the center is very easy. It is just the process of gluing the blasted thing that's kind of a pain.
> 
> As for performance, I asked Chris Tran about this, and he said that there are advantages to doing a cube this way. Particularly with the M slices, how the weight and force of the magnets is more centrally located and has the potential for smoother middle slices.


Roux or M2 maybe. I'll have to try one.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 28, 2017)

What would be the best magnets for a Chewen 2x2? I'm planning on getting one and making it magnetic.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 28, 2017)

What do you think would be the best way to magnetize a Rubik's clock?


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 28, 2017)

For the first time since I started magnetizing cubes (Back in October), tomorrow, at Nova Cube 2017, I will be using a magnetic cube for every event (3x3,4x4,6x6,7x7,OH, 3BLD).


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> What do you think would be the best way to magnetize a Rubik's clock?


I think a magnetic clock would be fantastic but it should be designed from scratch


supercavitation said:


> For the first time since I started magnetizing cubes (Back in October), tomorrow, at Nova Cube 2017, I will be using a magnetic cube for every event (3x3,4x4,6x6,7x7,OH, 3BLD).


Good luck. I'm using magnetic only at the World Championships but then I'm only doing two events and I don't even like my pyraminx.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 30, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Roux or M2 maybe. I'll have to try one.


Center magnetized GTS2. Magnets (N52 4x2) too weak for distance between magnets. Here it is, corners removed, and the magnetic layout.


----------



## Parity Cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Center magnetized GTS2. Magnets (N52 4x2) too weak for distance between magnets. Here it is, corners removed, and the magnetic layout.


Hey DM, will N50's work for a GTS2?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 30, 2017)

Parity Cuber said:


> Hey DM, will N50's work for a GTS2?


Not if they're real ones unless you like a very pronounced magnetic feel. But, there seem to be a lot of weaker (perhaps N35s) N50s that people have been buying off eBay and elsewhere, and those can be used in cubes like the GTS2, Air, and Valk. But a true N50 would be very strong. 

I've used N35, N38, and N42. 42 is the highest I'd ever go if you like a pronounced magnetic feel. The N38 feel perfect and if you like a lighter more subtle feel, the N35s are great.


----------



## Parity Cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Not if they're real ones unless you like a very pronounced magnetic feel. But, there seem to be a lot of weaker (perhaps N35s) N50s that people have been buying off eBay and elsewhere, and those can be used in cubes like the GTS2, Air, and Valk. But a true N50 would be very strong.
> 
> I've used N35, N38, and N42. 42 is the highest I'd ever go if you like a pronounced magnetic feel. The N38 feel perfect and if you like a lighter more subtle feel, the N35s are great.


I bought them from SCS. I currently have a magnetic Fangshi and I used N35's on it. I can't even feel the magnets, and the plastic isn't that thick. I think I'll try to get some N38's. Where would you recommend buying them?


----------



## DMCubing (May 1, 2017)

Parity Cuber said:


> I bought them from SCS. I currently have a magnetic Fangshi and I used N35's on it. I can't even feel the magnets, and the plastic isn't that thick. I think I'll try to get some N38's. Where would you recommend buying them?


Definitely gaussboys.com ! He knows about us cubers!!! I recommend calling. Ask for Dave and tell him I sent you!  Seriously though, I've bought magnets from just about every available source and his are the highest quality! He's also going to start carrying N35s and N50s for us cubers!!!


----------



## Parity Cuber (May 1, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Definitely gaussboys.com ! He knows about us cubers!!! I recommend calling. Ask for Dave and tell him I sent you!  Seriously though, I've bought magnets from just about every available source and his are the highest quality! He's also going to start carrying N35s and N50s for us cubers!!!


Alright! I will! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Parity Cuber (May 1, 2017)

Parity Cuber said:


> I bought them from SCS. I currently have a magnetic Fangshi and I used N35's on it. I can't even feel the magnets, and the plastic isn't that thick. I think I'll try to get some N38's. Where would you recommend buying them?


Just ordered them!


----------



## mitja (May 2, 2017)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...rick-to-fix-m-slices-in-magnetic-cubes.64033/
I gave this idea some thought. I think it makes sense. That's one of the reasons why my wuque M is so well balanced, better then 3x3's. I have made far simpler sollution: instead of gluing washers, I inserted 3 magnets into each centerpiece, no need for glue. That balances for 12 magnets difference between outer and inner layers. I think this difference is more noticable on lighter cubes, and bigger-heavier magnets. This works well for test, and if you don't like the added magnets weight, you can just remove the magnets. Anybody gave this a thought?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 2, 2017)

Hi! I want to make a magnetic wuque, but do not know what magnet size and grade to use, as well as how to place them. My friend wants me to magnetise his qiyi cavs, but I have the same issue with that. What would you reccomend


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 2, 2017)

Oh, well how am I supposed to know what grade I should use in a cube I never had any experience with? I do not want to waste a perfectly good $22 cube, glue and magnets because they were too strong or weak. I have some experience with 3x3's, but none with higher order puzzles, or with 2x2's that I have never used, so I think my question was actually fairly valid as opposed to yours, unless you have an index of cube plastic thicknesses in your mind. In addition, this is kind of the purpose of this thread.


----------



## mitja (May 2, 2017)

mitja said:


> I magnetised my first 4x4 juxin blue stickerless yesterday. I used inner N45 4x1mm for inner slice and N454x1,5mm for the 3x3 part. I believe it turns out amazing. Can hardly wait to do it on my Wuque. It is very hard to get 4mm in the narrow edge place, but can be pushed in and after glueing it holds even better. I can see that inner slice has stronger attraction comparing to outer slice. But I think not too much for me. It is great, because it helps 3x3 part really to be stable, fast and smooth. I have a feeling that, if you try to insert 50% weaker inner magnets to balance the attraction ,you don't get such a nice 3x3 part. Also, it is great that inner slices stay together for H or Z pll. If someone likes to spin single inner slices a lot, then I would reccomend weaker inner magnets. That means: calculate 50% weaker inner magnets.
> After i tried this magnetic 4x4, I understand this new 4x4 records that come from everywhere. The cube feels easy like 3x3.


This was my experience, wuque is even easier, also changed the springs on Wuque with thunderclap and added 2 washers to make it longer. The qube gets amazing.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 2, 2017)

mitja said:


> This was my experience, wuque is even easier, also changed the springs on Wuque with thunderclap and added 2 washers to make it longer. The qube gets amazing.



Ah, cool, this made a lot of things clearer. What about the polarity during parity?


----------



## mitja (May 2, 2017)

You put your magnets in one long column. Mark one side with piece of paper bitween magnets. Then use the magnets always from the same end. That way the polarity stays ok. Check some DMCubing videos on YT. You can make a helper magnet, it means make the first corner part or edge part and keep using the same for all. But, you don't need it as long as you use the same end of the magnets.


----------



## DMCubing (May 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Guys it's not that hard to choose magnets. The smaller the number the more subtle the feel, the higher the number the stronger the feel. Pick a size that fits in the cube (usually 4x2mm) stop asking what magnets you need for every single cube on the market


If you're bored with the discussion of magnets and want to police threads, you might want to choose some other thread that doesn't involve magnets as its topic.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 3, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> If you're bored with the discussion of magnets and want to police threads, you might want to choose some other thread that doesn't involve magnets as its topic.


Sorry I woke up at 4am this morning and was a little salty when I got onto the forum


----------



## DMCubing (May 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Sorry I woke up at 4am this morning and was a little salty when I got onto the forum


 LOL


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2017)

Just a question about "real" magnetic, I brought 200 N42 (says N50 now or maybe I am remembering wrong?) off aliexpress how do you tell they're the grade they are listed as?
https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=82662366130891&productId=32655623671

What I care about more is how do you store magnets. Mine are currently in a small draw-string bag in a bag with non-cubing related stuff. They don't feel particulaly strong.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2017)

tx789 said:


> Just a question about "real" magnetic, I brought 200 N42 (says N50 now or maybe I am remembering wrong?) off aliexpress how do you tell?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=82662366130891&productId=32655623671
> 
> What I care about more is how do you store magnets. Mine are currently in a small draw-string bag in a bag with non-cubing related stuff. They don't feel particulaly strong.


I want some cheap N42s is there anyway I could either buy N50S and discover they are N42S or do actual N50S and N35S together, gaussboys are way too expensive for me. Does that seller you mentioned take a month to ship


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2017)

It took about two weeks for it to arrive for me in New Zealand. The time vaires.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 3, 2017)

How would I go about solving the polarity inverse during parity on 4x4 though?


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I want some cheap N42s is there anyway I could either buy N50S and discover they are N42S or do actual N50S and N35S together, gaussboys are way too expensive for me. Does that seller you mentioned take a month to ship





IamSpeedcubing said:


> How would I go about solving the polarity inverse during parity on 4x4 though?



My understanding is to have a north and south pole on the inside of the edge. I haven't made any magnetic cubes but plan on making a GTS M, XingHen M and a QiYi Square 1 M. However with new puzzles coming out GTS2 and the Volt(soon hopefully) things chnage. Watch some videos on it if your unsure.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 3, 2017)

Oh, ok, this cleared a lot of things up.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 8, 2017)

How does the thickness of the plastic on the GTS V2 compare to the GTS V1 ? Do the same magnets produce the same results in both cubes ?


----------



## Aysha (May 8, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> How does the thickness of the plastic on the GTS V2 compare to the GTS V1 ? Do the same magnets produce the same results in both cubes ?



I believe the GTS 2 has thinner plastic; you need to use lighter strength magnets than the ones in the GTS 1.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 8, 2017)

Aysha said:


> I believe the GTS 2 has thinner plastic; you need to use lighter strength magnets than the ones in the GTS 1.


Thanks


----------



## mitja (May 8, 2017)

I used 4x2 N35 in stickerless. It is lite but it works well, gives the stability. For stronger effect, I would use N38.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 8, 2017)

Would N50's be too strong for a YueXiao?


----------



## mitja (May 8, 2017)

I used N42 4x2 in stickerless and it doesnt feel to strong, I can say average strenght.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 8, 2017)

Well, mine are black, so they will probably be just fine then. Thanks


----------



## DMCubing (May 12, 2017)

Hey guys! Just a heads up. I have been in touch with the owner of Gaussboys Super Magnets ( gaussboys.com) and he's going to start carrying N50 4x2 and N35 4x2 magnets, which should be arriving any day now. (He also carries the N42 and N38 magnets too- these are the finest magnets I've ever seen!). 
And just for us cubers, he's giving 10% off orders with this coupon code: DMCUBING, and now all orders over $10 ship free. The coupon is good now through the entire month of June!!!!


----------



## AWSMDEWD (May 14, 2017)

I'm going to get a GTS2 and magnetize it. Two questions. What magnets should I use, and what store has the cheapest magnets?


----------



## DMCubing (May 16, 2017)

AWSMDEWD said:


> I'm going to get a GTS2 and magnetize it. Two questions. What magnets should I use, and what store has the cheapest magnets?


I think the N38 4x2 from gaussboys.com are just right in the GTS2. I don't think you'll find a more high quality magnet. And now Gaussboys is offering free shipping on orders over $10 and you can save 10% with the discount code DMCUBING

I really love this company and he thoroughly supports the cubing community!! They also just got in some N35s and N50s just for us cubers!!!


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 21, 2017)

Feliks said that the Air 473 uses different magnets than the Air UM, but does anyone know what those magnets are?


----------



## mitja (May 22, 2017)

You have to know that magnets quality(that mostly means strenght) is very different. I have two Valks with N35 4x2mm. One from cubicle and one done by me with HQ magnets. The strenght of magnets differs. I have learned that big cheap packages of N35 4x2 from ebay do not guaranty you the strenght on the paper.


----------



## gavinz (May 24, 2017)

Do 4x2mm magnets fit in a QiYi WuJi or a QiYi Wuhua?


----------



## mitja (May 24, 2017)

They fit in qiyi 5x5 don't know about this two, but I also want to try them. Qiyi design should allow it.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 30, 2017)

I know this question has probably been asked a number of times ... I apologise...

I have a Valk which I put N35 3x2mm magnets into. The feel is quite weak, but I quite like weak magnets. I would like to try something stronger and I have a few options.

N42 3x2mm
N42 4x1.5mm
N35 4x2mm
N38 5x1.5mm

Personally I don't want to go as strong as the 5x1.5's so am unsure. I don't want the feel to be too snappy ... any suggestions ?


----------



## gavinz (May 30, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a number of times ... I apologise...
> 
> I have a Valk which I put N35 3x2mm magnets into. The feel is quite weak, but I quite like weak magnets. I would like to try something stronger and I have a few options.
> 
> ...


3x2 is way too weak, 4x1.5 is a bit weaker than 4x2, 5x1.5 is a bit stronger than 4x2.


----------



## mitja (May 31, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a number of times ... I apologise...
> 
> I have a Valk which I put N35 3x2mm magnets into. The feel is quite weak, but I quite like weak magnets. I would like to try something stronger and I have a few options.
> 
> ...


N35 4x2mm


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 31, 2017)

mitja said:


> N35 4x2mm


Exactly what I decided about an hour or so ago  Will be doing that tonight I reckon.


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 31, 2017)

What magnets should i use for a Qiyi Wuque?


----------



## mitja (May 31, 2017)

My combo is 4x1,5mm N45 for corner & outer side of edges. 4x1mm N45 for inner edges( the doubled slice).
You could get similar , but 5% stronger, effect by using N35 4x2 and N50 3x2.


----------



## gavinz (Jun 1, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What magnets should i use for a Qiyi Wuque?


4x2mm N35 throughout, mine works well. The magnets are nice and snappy for the inner layers. You many want to go for a bit weaker ones for the inner layers but not really weak.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 1, 2017)

gavinz said:


> 4x2mm N35 throughout, mine works well. The magnets are nice and snappy for the inner layers. You many want to go for a bit weaker ones for the inner layers but not really weak.


So would n35 4x2mm be good for the outer layer then n35 3x2mm be good for the inner layer?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 1, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> So would n35 4x2mm be good for the outer layer then n35 3x2mm be good for the inner layer?


That's exactly what I went with. IMO the inner layers don't need to be as snappy as the outer layers and it holds it's shape nicely with the 3x2's on the edges


----------



## mitja (Jun 1, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> So would n35 4x2mm be good for the outer layer then n35 3x2mm be good for the inner layer?


That is maybe too weak, i would go with N50 3x2 for inner layer. I experimented and I believe 30% stronger outer layer is a good combination. Also when I used original springs it all felt quite strong. After putting in thunderclap springs everything became softer and overall better.


----------



## jaredye (Jun 1, 2017)

But if the magnets on the outer layer are much stronger than the ones in the inner layers, wouldn't you accidentally move the inner layers when you only want to turn the outer layer?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 1, 2017)

jaredye said:


> But if the magnets on the outer layer are much stronger than the ones in the inner layers, wouldn't you accidentally move the inner layers when you only want to turn the outer layer?


But when moving an inner layer you have much more friction and resistance than a single side, as it is between 2 sides


----------



## mitja (Jun 2, 2017)

There are 4 magnets together in two edges of the inner layer, so the atraction is stronger there compared to the outer layer. If you use 5x5 cube there is no double magnets and you use all of the same strength.


----------



## gavinz (Jun 2, 2017)

jaredye said:


> But if the magnets on the outer layer are much stronger than the ones in the inner layers, wouldn't you accidentally move the inner layers when you only want to turn the outer layer?


Yes, exactly what I was trying to state.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 2, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Yes, exactly what I was trying to state.


I've not experienced that with the 4x4 and 5x5 magnetic conversions that I've done. I've gone with the same setup for 4 and 5 .... N35 4x2 in the corners and N38 3x2 in the edges. The inner layers have additional resistance which seems to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone know how magnets would feel in a Yuxin White 2x2?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 5, 2017)

In order to magnatise a 6x6 what magnet configuration is required ? Can't seem to get my head around it. Earlier in this thread it was mentioned that only 144 magnets are required, however I used 120 to do my 4x4. Can't think off-hand how many I used in my 5x5


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

mitja said:


> You have to know that magnets quality(that mostly means strenght) is very different. I have two Valks with N35 4x2mm. One from cubicle and one done by me with HQ magnets. The strenght of magnets differs. I have learned that big cheap packages of N35 4x2 from ebay do not guaranty you the strenght on the paper.


You do realize that the cubicle doesn't say what strength magnets they use... they could literally be any strength but then don't tell us.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does anyone know how magnets would feel in a Yuxin White 2x2?


Like magnets in any cube. It stabilized and makes it click into place  how else would it feel?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Like magnets in any cube. It stabilized and makes it click into place  how else would it feel?


Like, how would 4x2 n35s, 3x2 n52, 4x1 n42s (and any others to, those are just examples) feel in a white?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Like, how would 4x2 n35s, 3x2 n52, 4x1 n42s (and any others to, those are just examples) feel in a white?


No idea I don't have a white  do you want it to be a really subtle feel or more clicky feel?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> No idea I don't have a white  do you want it to be a really subtle feel or more clicky feel?


idk, never mind. Thanks for replying though!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> In order to magnatise a 6x6 what magnet configuration is required ? Can't seem to get my head around it. Earlier in this thread it was mentioned that only 144 magnets are required, however I used 120 to do my 4x4. Can't think off-hand how many I used in my 5x5



4x4 and 5x5 should each take 96. For even-layered cubes double along the center slice, then treat the inner wings as the midge of the next-lower-order odd cube. Odd-layered cubes should have one magnet in each third of a corner piece and each half of an edge piece. Does that make sense? I can try to draw up a diagram if that would help.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 6, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 4x4 and 5x5 should each take 96. For even-layered cubes double along the center slice, then treat the inner wings as the midge of the next-lower-order odd cube. Odd-layered cubes should have one magnet in each third of a corner piece and each half of an edge piece. Does that make sense? I can try to draw up a diagram if that would help.


Not quite making sense, but that could be because it's early and I've just woken up.

In my 4x4 I used 96 magnets in the edges as each edge piece has 4, and then another 24 in the corners. I think for the 5x5 I used 4 in the center edge and 2 in the outer edges ... need to take it apart to double check.

I wasn't going to bother with magnets in my 6x6 and 7x7 but I recently bought a 2nd hand Aoshi that has been modded with different springs. It is so loose and begging for magnets that I think I should give it a go


----------



## mitja (Jun 6, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 4x4 and 5x5 should each take 96. For even-layered cubes double along the center slice, then treat the inner wings as the midge of the next-lower-order odd cube. Odd-layered cubes should have one magnet in each third of a corner piece and each half of an edge piece. Does that make sense? I can try to draw up a diagram if that would help.


As One Wheel said treat inner slice edges like a 4x4( double magnets) then treat them like a 5x5 midge. That's 144 magnets. You had problems with number of 4x4 magnets, first be sure you understand 4x4.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 6, 2017)

mitja said:


> As One Wheel said treat inner slice edges like a 4x4( double magnets) then treat them like a 5x5 midge. That's 144 magnets. You had problems with number of 4x4 magnets, first be sure you understand 4x4.


I have an idea about magnetising a 4x4  have done 2 already. I just wasn't sure on the config for a 6x6. So if I understand correctly ..... 4 in each middle slice edge = 96, 2 in each outer slice edge = 48, totals 144 for the edges ? Then another 24 for the corners = 168 total ?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I have an idea about magnetising a 4x4  have done 2 already. I just wasn't sure on the config for a 6x6. So if I understand correctly ..... 4 in each middle slice edge = 96, 2 in each outer slice edge = 48, totals 144 for the edges ? Then another 24 for the corners = 168 total ?



It might help to think of it in terms of slices rather than pieces. Along the inner slice there 4 magnets in each edge. Each of the other two slices each only has two. Where your numbers are off is that the inner edge pieces only need 3 each.

I've done an Aoshi, and you may have figured this out, but it bears mentioning that there is one spot along the center slice that is not wide enough for 4mm magnets. I doubled magnets that were advertised as 3x1 n50 to make 3x2. I don't think they were the strength advertised, but I recommend at least 3x2 n52 unless you can find something a little stronger that will fit. Secondly, it's a pain to fit the magnets in there, especially when you're putting the second magnet in a given piece. I ended up using the tip of a plastic knife (like a picnic knife) to keep the magnets separate, and that worked ok.

I really wish I had stronger magnets in the inner slice, but other than that my initial poor impressions were mostly due to the fact that the cube needs to break in differently with magnets. It has continued to get better, and I'm overall really happy with it now. Good luck!

_+|-_|_+|- -|+_|__
__|_+|- -|+_|_-|+_
Corners outer wings inner wings
Note the rotational symmetry: the bottom right is the same as the top left. In a 6x6 there are three independent sets of magnets for three slices. Each set will interact with other magnets in that set, but never the magnets of the other sets.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 6, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It might help to think of it in terms of slices rather than pieces. Along the inner slice there 4 magnets in each edge. Each of the other two slices each only has two. Where your numbers are off is that the inner edge pieces only need 3 each.
> 
> I've done an Aoshi, and you may have figured this out, but it bears mentioning that there is one spot along the center slice that is not wide enough for 4mm magnets. I doubled magnets that were advertised as 3x1 n50 to make 3x2. I don't think they were the strength advertised, but I recommend at least 3x2 n52 unless you can find something a little stronger that will fit. Secondly, it's a pain to fit the magnets in there, especially when you're putting the second magnet in a given piece. I ended up using the tip of a plastic knife (like a picnic knife) to keep the magnets separate, and that worked ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed and lengthy reply. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it but it is starting to make sense  I was confused by the 3 magnets in the inner edges, because on the 4x4 I had 4.

ITO magnets I have a few different 3x2mm but none as strong as N52. I think the highest I have are some N42's.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Thanks for the detailed and lengthy reply. I'm still trying to wrap my head around it but it is starting to make sense  I was confused by the 3 magnets in the inner edges, because on the 4x4 I had 4.
> 
> ITO magnets I have a few different 3x2mm but none as strong as N52. I think the highest I have are some N42's.


I'm pretty sure you only needed 3 for the 4x4 too. If all you've got for 3x2 is n42 I do recommend getting something stronger. I used 4x2 n35 everywhere other than the middle slice and it's a very nice subtle magnetic feel. You definitely want something more on the middle slice.


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 9, 2017)

I have some strong neodymium magnets (definitely not n35 and probably n50) but I always wondered if the math would be "technically" correct for a case like this: 
You want a weak magnet feel but you have strong magnets. When you look at the disassembled edge and corner (assuming you are doing the mod on a GTS2 or Valk 3) you add some material (like cardboard idk) to add some "thickness" or "gap" between the magnets so that although they are strong magnets, you get a weak magnetic feel.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 9, 2017)

Matthew H. said:


> I have some strong neodymium magnets (definitely not n35 and probably n50) but I always wondered if the math would be "technically" correct for a case like this:
> You want a weak magnet feel but you have strong magnets. When you look at the disassembled edge and corner (assuming you are doing the mod on a GTS2 or Valk 3) you add some material (like cardboard idk) to add some "thickness" or "gap" between the magnets so that although they are strong magnets, you get a weak magnetic feel.



Non-mathematically, yes. That would work. I've never tried adding gap that way, but in theory it should work. Two cautions that I would note for that plan though: first, magnet strength decreases very rapidly with distance (with the square, maybe?) So you don't want to add much space. Definitely not as much as a piece of corrugated cardboard, possibly not even as much as cardstock. Second, anytime you add a spacer you are adding a joint that can fail, so if you decide to do that be very careful that everything is well glued, or you'll end up with loose magnets.


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Non-mathematically, yes. That would work. I've never tried adding gap that way, but in theory it should work. Two cautions that I would note for that plan though: first, magnet strength decreases very rapidly with distance (with the square, maybe?) So you don't want to add much space. Definitely not as much as a piece of corrugated cardboard, possibly not even as much as cardstock. Second, anytime you add a spacer you are adding a joint that can fail, so if you decide to do that be very careful that everything is well glued, or you'll end up with loose magnets.


It was just an idea and yes it is extremely ineffective on actually doing it properly.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 10, 2017)

I just noticed that one of the reviews of the SS pearl megaminx on theCubicle mentions putting magnets in it. Is it a relatively easily magnetizeable design? I know the Dayan and Galaxy would be virtually impossible to magnetize in the normal way, but if this one can be I'm sorely tempted to splurge on one. I've got a modded Dayan that I'm reasonably happy with right now, but every once in a while I'll get in a groove where I can see ahead, and it feels like I'm tearing it limb from limb because of lockups/catches when I try to up my tps.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 19, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Hey guys! Just a heads up. I have been in touch with the owner of Gaussboys Super Magnets ( gaussboys.com) and he's going to start carrying N50 4x2 and N35 4x2 magnets, which should be arriving any day now. (He also carries the N42 and N38 magnets too- these are the finest magnets I've ever seen!).
> And just for us cubers, he's giving 10% off orders with this coupon code: DMCUBING, and now all orders over $10 ship free. The coupon is good now through the entire month of June!!!!



It's not a huge deal, as I'm only ordering about $15 worth of magnets, but should this coupon code work? I'm getting an error message saying that it's not valid.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It's not a huge deal, as I'm only ordering about $15 worth of magnets, but should this coupon code work? I'm getting an error message saying that it's not valid.


You have to set up an account first. It's free.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 19, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> You have to set up an account first. It's free.


Aha! Thanks! I hadn't even noticed that you could set up an account.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 22, 2017)

Just thought I'd share a few findings with the group on all the GTS2 cubes I've magnetized thus far, nine of them. To cut to the chase, so far the best magnet, IMO is the N48 5mm x 1mm. WHEW!!!! Best cube I've ever made. Of course, I'll continue to experiment with a couple of other magnets. Anyway, here's what I added to my youtube tutorial video on making the GTS2 M. I give the prototype number, the magnet used, where I got the magnets, then finally a few notes on each cube:

PROTOTYPE
#1. N35 4x1.7 magnets365.com (their "4x2" is slightly undersized)
#2. (same as above, but stickerless)
#3. N38 4x2 gaussboys.com
#4. N42 4x2 gaussboys.com
#5. N38 4x2 gaussboys.com (center magnetized)
#6. N52 5x1 gaussboys.com (my first 5x1 cube)
#7. N35 4x2 gaussboys.com
#8. N48 5x1 apexmagnets.com
#9. (same as #8)

Findings:
#1 and 2, both feel pretty much the same. Theoretically, the stickerless version may feel just slightly stronger as the black plastic of the stickered version uses pigments that contain iron. The 4x2 magnets from magnets365 are slightly undersized, and if you like a light magnetic feel, these are excellent in this cube.

#3. Using an N38 4x2 gives a strong magnetic pullforce feel. Personally, I wouldn't use anything stronger than this. if you prefer to feel the magnets, or have an aggressive solve style, this magnet is perfect. Though the magnets feel strong, the cube's performance is still great.

#4. I tried N42 4x2 to see how they'd feel. Some people may actually like the magnets this strong, but I believe most people would not like this feel. Again, the cube remains smooth and performance is good, but this is a strong magnet, and thus, the magnets are obviously felt. Only use this magnet if you like the utmost in magnetic feel.

#5. This cube was another experiment. I wanted to try magnetizing from the centers to the edge pieces. Unfortunately, despite the somewhat strong strength from the N38 4x2 magnets, this project was a failure. The magnets were not strong enough to make any noticeable difference, and actually, they cannot be felt at all. In addition, I'd never recommend this method of magnetization as there is just too much that can go wrong when you're gluing magnets in such tight, enclosed, places. 

#6. My first 5x1 magnet 3x3. Using 5x1 magnets is an innovation of Chris Tran. Here, I used N52 5x1 magnets from Gaussboys. The overall magnetic pullforce strength feels much like the N38 4x2 does, so it's on the stronger end of magnetic cube strength. This cube has promise, and if you like a stronger magnetic feel, it's worth trying out. About the 5x1 magnets- the added width expands, somewhat, the magnetic field. This imparts a slightly "mushier" bump. It's a bit hard to describe, but the bump feels less apparent. This (the 5x1 magnet) is very well worth trying out in other cubes as the effects of it are so good. You can watch this prototype cube being reviewed in Jay Lewis's video, here:




Jay is an awesome cuber worth checking out!

#7. Though an N35 4x2 cube, this one is a little stronger than my other N35 cubes because unlike my other N35 4x2 (which actually measure, 4x1.7), these magnets are full spec and actually do measure 4x2. I think for people preferring a medium magnetic pullforce strength, this is an excellent magnet. Magnets vary from one manufacturer to another, so other people's N35's might feel a little more subtle than this one. If you like a medium subtle magnet, the magnets365 magnets are good. And again, for a medium magnetic pullforce strength, the N35 4x2 from Gaussboys is the way to go.

#8 & 9. Here, in my latest GTS2 M, I used N48 5x1 magnets I got from Apex Magnets. This is, no doubt, THE BEST CUBE I'VE EVER MADE of all 50+ cubes I've magnetized thus far. This is an awesome cube and the N48 5x1 feels like nothing else I've ever used. I literally got chills when I first turned this cube. Yes, it's that good. In my opinion, this is the best magnet for this cube so far. The magnetic pullforce feel is just slightly weaker than an N35 4x2.

I'll continue to experiment using N35 5x1 magnets when they come in, and possibly some N42 and N45 5x1 magnets.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 22, 2017)

@DMCubing Wow! That's a lot of work and a lot of great information! Thanks! 

I ordered some magnets from gaussboys and they're due to be delivered today. 4x1.5 n38s and 4x2 n38s for a yuxin blue, and more 4x2 n38s for the edges (not corners) of a Yufu.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> @DMCubing Wow! That's a lot of work and a lot of great information! Thanks!
> 
> I ordered some magnets from gaussboys and they're due to be delivered today. 4x1.5 n38s and 4x2 n38s for a yuxin blue, and more 4x2 n38s for the edges (not corners) of a Yufu.


Nice!!!! 

I still haven't magnetized any of my 4x4s. Just too busy this summer.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 23, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I still haven't magnetized any of my 4x4s. Just too busy this summer.



I highly recommend it. I just finished the aforementioned Yuxin Blue, and it's fantastic. I'll admit I was skeptical about your enthusiasm for Gaussboys magnets, after all a magnet is a magnet, right? But comparing the Gaussboys magnets to ebay magnets is night and day difference.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 24, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I highly recommend it. I just finished the aforementioned Yuxin Blue, and it's fantastic. I'll admit I was skeptical about your enthusiasm for Gaussboys magnets, after all a magnet is a magnet, right? But comparing the Gaussboys magnets to ebay magnets is night and day difference.



Yeah it's just finding the time and patience for the 4x4!

Yeah, I really like Gaussboys. Great quality magnets and the seller is really supportive of what we cubers are doing with magnets! Like everyone else, early on, I bought magnets off of eBay. It didn't take long to find out that the consistency and quality of those cheapo magnets was not very high. Consistency of strength and quality if plating is very important!

Now... time to make Prototype #10 GTS2 M! Just got my N35 5x1s from magnets365. Those silly clowns literally mixed the 5x1s in with the 4x2s. Ugh! Thank goodness I didn't order a variety of strengths! 
Their quality isn't particularly great, but their N35 4x2s work well in the Valk and Air. I'm curious to try the N35 5x1s. I'm thinking the end result is going to feel like my Cubicle Labs regular GTS2 M.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Yeah it's just finding the time and patience for the 4x4!



I was actually pretty surprised how quick it was. Roughly 2 hours start to finish, and I'm no speed demon. I've now magnetized a Big Sail, Yulong, Aoshi, Weichuang, and Blue. The 3x3s were obviously easiest, and the 6x6 was hardest, but I'd say of the 4x4 and 5x5 the 4x4 was actually easier because of bigger pieces. It's really pretty comparable to 2 3x3s.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 24, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I was actually pretty surprised how quick it was. Roughly 2 hours start to finish, and I'm no speed demon. I've now magnetized a Big Sail, Yulong, Aoshi, Weichuang, and Blue. The 3x3s were obviously easiest, and the 6x6 was hardest, but I'd say of the 4x4 and 5x5 the 4x4 was actually easier because of bigger pieces. It's really pretty comparable to 2 3x3s.


It's the putting it back together that I'm worried about!!!

EDIT: Actually part of the order had fallen out of the bubble wrap and I just found the missing magnets on the kitchen floor!!! (Well, heck! Magnets365 let me down. I had ordered 300 N35 4x2s, they sent 250. Ordered 300 N35 5x1s, they sent 196!)


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> It's the putting it back together that I'm worried about!!!
> 
> Well, heck! Magnets365 let me down. I had ordered 300 N35 4x2s, they sent 250. Ordered 300 N35 5x1s, they sent 196!



It's significantly easier to assemble a magnetic big cube than a non-magnetic one. 

That was another thing I was happy with about gaussboys: I ordered 48 and 144, got 54 and 150.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Well, heck! Magnets365 let me down. I had ordered 300 N35 4x2s, they sent 250. Ordered 300 N35 5x1s, they sent 196


I ordered 500 4mm x 3mm N35 magnets from an eBay seller that I had used before but I received 3mm x 5mm which are useless. They were good and said they'd send the correct ones when I got in touch but they never arrived.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 24, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I ordered 500 4mm x 3mm N35 magnets from an eBay seller that I had used before but I received 3mm x 5mm which are useless. They were good and said they'd send the correct ones when I got in touch but they never arrived.


Dang, that's terrible. Maybe one good thing about eBay purchases is that you can leave feedback on the seller.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 24, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Dang, that's terrible. Maybe one good thing about eBay purchases is that you can leave feedback on the seller.


They've been ok before. Unfortunately as I was waiting for the new lot I missed the 30 day guaranteed ebay refund. I'm giving them one more chance before I get the money back through PayPal. 
The ones they sent me are worth twice as much as the ones I need. I have 6 cubes waiting for their magnets.


----------



## DMCubing (Jun 25, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It's significantly easier to assemble a magnetic big cube than a non-magnetic one.
> 
> That was another thing I was happy with about gaussboys: I ordered 48 and 144, got 54 and 150.


Silly me. I just found the missing portion of my order under my kitchen table! Apparently a rather long stick of magnets slipped out of the bubble wrap and hit the floor.


----------



## youdidntseeanything (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to ask some questions about a magnetic 4x4. Specifically, I want some advice on which magnets to put in a yuxin blue. I'm mostly new to making magnetic cubes, so I would appreciate any advice. I guess I still don't know what I prefer in a magnetic cube. For example, I know a yuexiao with 4x2 n48 magnets is a little too strong for me, but a chuwen 2x2 with 4x1 n48 magnets is just about right.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 27, 2017)

youdidntseeanything said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to ask some questions about a magnetic 4x4. Specifically, I want some advice on which magnets to put in a yuxin blue. I'm mostly new to making magnetic cubes, so I would appreciate any advice. I guess I still don't know what I prefer in a magnetic cube. For example, I know a yuexiao with 4x2 n48 magnets is a little too strong for me, but a chuwen 2x2 with 4x1 n48 magnets is just about right.


For my Blue I went with N38 3x2mm in the edges, and N35 4x2mm in the corners. It feels light, lighter than the QiYi WuQue with the same config, but the magnets still work well ... for me anyway


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2017)

youdidntseeanything said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to ask some questions about a magnetic 4x4. Specifically, I want some advice on which magnets to put in a yuxin blue. I'm mostly new to making magnetic cubes, so I would appreciate any advice. I guess I still don't know what I prefer in a magnetic cube. For example, I know a yuexiao with 4x2 n48 magnets is a little too strong for me, but a chuwen 2x2 with 4x1 n48 magnets is just about right.



I used 4x2 n38 for the outer layer, and 4x1.5 n38 on the inner layer. It's a fairly strong magnetic feel, and using n35 wouldn't hurt anything, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## youdidntseeanything (Jun 27, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> For my Blue I went with N38 3x2mm in the edges, and N35 4x2mm in the corners. It feels light, lighter than the QiYi WuQue with the same config, but the magnets still work well ... for me anyway


Where can I find the 3x2 mm n38 magnets? Also, would it be possible to use a lower grade 5x1 magnet in the 4x4 instead of the usual 4x2 or 3x2 magnets?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2017)

youdidntseeanything said:


> Where can I find the 3x2 mm n38 magnets? Also, would it be possible to use a lower grade 5x1 magnet in the 4x4 instead of the usual 4x2 or 3x2 magnets?


Along the inner slice of the yuxin 4mm is tight. Elsewhere you might be able to get away with it.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 28, 2017)

youdidntseeanything said:


> Where can I find the 3x2 mm n38 magnets? Also, would it be possible to use a lower grade 5x1 magnet in the 4x4 instead of the usual 4x2 or 3x2 magnets?


If you're in the USA, DMCubing has recommended Gaussboys. I sourced the 3x2's locally, thankfully. Everything else I've looked abroad for.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 28, 2017)

I think I'm finally done with eBay magnets. I just received an order where 10 magnets are each tightly wrapped and taped in bubble wrap. I have 20 of those to open now.


----------



## youdidntseeanything (Jun 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Along the inner slice of the yuxin 4mm is tight. Elsewhere you might be able to get away with it.


After measuring my Blue, I can see what you mean. The inner part, magnetized like a 2x2, will only work with 4mm magnets and smaller. However, I measured the outer layers with some 6mm magnets I had lying around, and I saw that you might be able to use 6mm and below, but it's really tight, and I can't guarantee the end result will be aligned properly. So, I'll probably try the outside with N48 5x1 mm and the inside with N38 4x1.5. How does that sound to you?

Also, I don't have any calipers handy, so could anyone here do me a favor and measure the gauge of the yuxin blue plastic (edge and corner)?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 29, 2017)

youdidntseeanything said:


> After measuring my Blue, I can see what you mean. The inner part, magnetized like a 2x2, will only work with 4mm magnets and smaller. However, I measured the outer layers with some 6mm magnets I had lying around, and I saw that you might be able to use 6mm and below, but it's really tight, and I can't guarantee the end result will be aligned properly. So, I'll probably try the outside with N48 5x1 mm and the inside with N38 4x1.5. How does that sound to you?
> 
> Also, I don't have any calipers handy, so could anyone here do me a favor and measure the gauge of the yuxin blue plastic (edge and corner)?



I think that should be ok. My only concern is that your outer layer magnets are quite weak relative to the inner layer ones. According to the calculator on the KJ magnetics site the 4x1.5 should generate roughly 0.14 lbs of pull force per edge (0.56 lbs per slice turn). I like that on mine, but I think it is on the high side of what is optimal. Mine is set up with the 4x2 n38s, which according to that calculator would be 0.1 lbs per edge, or 0.40 lbs per outer layer turn. It is clearly lighter on the outer layer turns, but I think it's a good balance. Your 5x1 n48s for the outer layer would have a pull force of 0.07 lbs per corner, or 0.28 lbs per outer layer turn. I suspect that is too much of a discrepancy from the 0.56 lbs on the inner layer.

Also, I'm afraid I don't have any calipers handy, so my numbers are based on the estimation of 2mm of plastic between magnets. That's pretty close, but it might be just high.


----------



## youdidntseeanything (Jun 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I think that should be ok. My only concern is that your outer layer magnets are quite weak relative to the inner layer ones. According to the calculator on the KJ magnetics site the 4x1.5 should generate roughly 0.14 lbs of pull force per edge (0.56 lbs per slice turn). I like that on mine, but I think it is on the high side of what is optimal. Mine is set up with the 4x2 n38s, which according to that calculator would be 0.1 lbs per edge, or 0.40 lbs per outer layer turn. It is clearly lighter on the outer layer turns, but I think it's a good balance. Your 5x1 n48s for the outer layer would have a pull force of 0.07 lbs per corner, or 0.28 lbs per outer layer turn. I suspect that is too much of a discrepancy from the 0.56 lbs on the inner layer.
> 
> Also, I'm afraid I don't have any calipers handy, so my numbers are based on the estimation of 2mm of plastic between magnets. That's pretty close, but it might be just high.


Alright, thanks for all your input. I've finally decided on a more middle of the road 4x1 mm N52 magnet for the edges and 5x1 mm N48 magnets for the outer layers. Before asking this forum about magnetizing my Blue, I was planning on using 4x1 mm N38 magnets all throughout. That probably would not have ended so well.


----------



## mitja (Jun 29, 2017)

I used N45 4x1,5 and N45 4x1. It feels great.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

A good starter cube to magnetize? Would the MF3RS work? This is for you @DMCubing


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> A good starter cube to magnetize? Would the MF3RS work? This is for you @DMCubing


Oh, ABSOLUTELY!!!! It's the best cube to learn magmodding on, and the end result is a great performing cube!!!

Sorry I didn't see your message until now. Never received notification and just came across it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Oh, ABSOLUTELY!!!! It's the best cube to learn magmodding on, and the end result is a great performing cube!!!
> 
> Sorry I didn't see your message until now. Never received notification and just came across it. Sorry about that.


It's fine. Thank you! 

Also, what would be a good cube to magnetize that is top-notch performance? I want to know since the MF3RS iss a budget cube (but still good), and I want something that might make me switch from my GTS2 M? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> It's fine. Thank you!
> 
> Also, what would be a good cube to magnetize that is top-notch performance? I want to know since the MF3RS iss a budget cube (but still good), and I want something that might make me switch from my GTS2 M? Any suggestions? Thanks.


Hmmm The GTS2 M is top notch, particularly a homemade one with N48 5x1 magnets!!!! Or the Valk. Its great too!!! But the N48 5x1 GTS2 I think, is my favorite cube of all!!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Hmmm The GTS2 M is top notch, particularly a homemade one with N48 5x1 magnets!!!! Or the Valk. Its great too!!! But the N48 5x1 GTS2 I think, is my favorite cube of all!!!


If I can get my hands on another GTS2, I'll certainly try it out! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> If I can get my hands on another GTS2, I'll certainly try it out! Thanks for the tips!


BCE: Best cube ever! 
Yeah, I really like the GTS2 M N48 5x1!!!!


----------



## chron0s (Jul 5, 2017)

DMCubing thanks for your wonderful videos, that's how I got into magnetizing cubes and have done quite a few at this point.

Anyone try magnetizing a Sail or Big Sail? That's my next project.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 5, 2017)

chron0s said:


> Anyone try magnetizing a Sail or Big Sail? That's my next project.



A big sail with 5x2 n52s was my first magnetization project. Very easy, and an excellent foot cube.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 5, 2017)

One wheel thanks for the reply - those magnets sound quite strong, any thoughts on the magnetic strength? I like N35 4x2 and thereabouts in most cubes (GTS2, YAN3 etc)


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 5, 2017)

chron0s said:


> One wheel thanks for the reply - those magnets sound quite strong, any thoughts on the magnetic strength? I like N35 4x2 and thereabouts in most cubes (GTS2, YAN3 etc)



Those are quite strong magnets. It's not great for solving with hands, I did make it specifically as a foot cube. I've never personally handled a GTS2 or YAN3. It's a very easy cube to put magnets in. Cubes I have magnetized:
Big sail 5x2 n52 - good foot cube
Yulong 4x2 n35 - subtle magnetic feel, nice stable cube. 
Aoshi 4x2 n35 and 3x2 n50 (advertised: I think the grade actually varied a lot) - too weak on the inner layer with the 3x2, otherwise good not great
Weichuang 4x2 n35 - good, not great. A little mushy. 
Yuxin blue 4x2 n38 and 4x1.5 n38 - fantastic, but strong magnets. Not at all subtle.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks One Wheel! Great notes. I'm going to start with N35 4x2 from gaussboys I think (will double check when I have the cube and can see the thickness), if its too weak I'll bump up to N38.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 10, 2017)

I just finished my partially-magnetized YJ YuFu, with 4x2 N38s from Gaussboys. I just magnetized the edges, because I couldn't figure out how to fit the magnets in the corner pieces. I don't know. I think it might be better than it was to start with, but to be honest I was hoping for a stronger magnetic feel. I'm still getting some catching and popping on the inner layers, and layers don't stay aligned the way I was hoping. My initial review of my Aoshi was similarly nonplussed, and as that has broken in I've gotten pretty happy with it, so this might turn out fantastic, but initial impressions are meh. I would happily trade it for an un-modded Yuxin Red or QiYi Wuji so I can take a second crack at a magnetized 6 or 7.

E: have you ever had a cube that felt terrible to scramble, but when you start solving it everything works together and it's fine? This is the opposite. It feels great scrambling, not so good when you start to solve it.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello!!!!!!

How did this magnetic trend start?!!!!

And do the magnets really help?!!!

...or...or...or....

IS IT A PLACEBO?!!!!

thx


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Hello!!!!!!
> 
> How did this magnetic trend start?!!!!
> 
> ...


There's nothing placebo about the fact that magnets, if properly balanced between their pullforce strength, the cube's tension, the cube's design, and the lubricant used within the cube, can have a positive effect on keeping the cube aligned (reduced catching/less overshooting) and provide a tactile response while solving. But anything can have some sort of placebo effect if you believe in it strong enough. With magnets, the change is real. Whether or not these cubes work for everyone, is another thing. Even within the various magnetic strengths available to cubers, it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> There's nothing placebo about the fact that magnets, if properly balanced between their pullforce strength, the cube's tension, the cube's design, and the lubricant used within the cube, can have a positive effect on keeping the cube aligned (reduced catching/less overshooting) and provide a tactile response while solving. But anything can have some sort of placebo effect if you believe in it strong enough. With magnets, the change is real. Whether or not these cubes work for everyone, is another thing. Even within the various magnetic strengths available to cubers, it comes down to personal preference.



Ok but how is it WCA legal?!!!

Where do we draw the line with technology?!!


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 14, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Ok but how is it WCA legal?!!!
> 
> Where do we draw the line with technology?!!


I don't make the rules, I just modify cubes. People have been modding cubes since 1980, sanding feet and torpedoes, thinning cubie piece walls, adjusting spring tension, etc. Magnets are just an internal modification. They're not strong enough to cause any piece to move by itself, and to some degree, they can actually slow the face of a cube down as it comes into its resting position. This can be done without the aid of magnets when intentional cubie piece drag is built into the design, like how it is with the Thunderclap V2.


----------



## iSkaii (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys how would I know if the polarity of the magnets are correct? I just watched some guides today , and I'm just anxious about this part...

btw I'm gonna magnetize Valk with N42 magnets sooner or later...
(total newbie to magcubing world.)


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 14, 2017)

iSkaii said:


> Hi guys how would I know if the polarity of the magnets are correct? I just watched some guides today , and I'm just anxious about this part...
> 
> btw I'm gonna magnetize Valk with N42 magnets sooner or later...
> (total newbie to magcubing world.)



Uhhh.... check to see which sides stick together. Those have opposite polarity


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

iSkaii said:


> Hi guys how would I know if the polarity of the magnets are correct? I just watched some guides today , and I'm just anxious about this part...
> 
> btw I'm gonna magnetize Valk with N42 magnets sooner or later...
> (total newbie to magcubing world.)



Just place one magnet, say, in an edge, and then hold the corner next to the edge to place the magnet in the corner. Then to do the next edge use the corner as your template, etc.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Need some physics help here,

If I was magnetising a 5x5, I would put 2 magnets in each wing, one facing the corner and one facing the midge. My question is, in theory, does it matter if the magnets in the wing repel or attract each other? (ie, does one give a stronger attraction in the end product than another?)


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 14, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Need some physics help here,
> 
> If I was magnetising a 5x5, I would put 2 magnets in each wing, one facing the corner and one facing the midge. My question is, in theory, does it matter if the magnets in the wing repel or attract each other? (ie, does one give a stronger attraction in the end product than another?)



If they attract, then you get a very slightly stronger attraction in the end product, because now you have the wing-corner magnets also attracting the wing-midge magnets. (idk how to explain this well, so have this crude ASCII art diagram)


```
corner   wing   midge   wing    corner

|      @|@     @|@     @|@     @|@      |
       ^ ^       ^
   these two     |
   will attract  |
   this one    --|
   (albeit very weakly)
```

In practice, the difference should be negligible.


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 14, 2017)

iSkaii said:


> Hi guys how would I know if the polarity of the magnets are correct? I just watched some guides today , and I'm just anxious about this part...
> 
> btw I'm gonna magnetize Valk with N42 magnets sooner or later...
> (total newbie to magcubing world.)


Just build the cube up without the core once you've reassembled all the cubie pieces. If something is wrong, the cube won't hold together. Otherwise, if all is good, the magnets will hold it together without the core. 

N48 is fairly strong in this cube, but fine if you prefer a pronounced magnetic feel.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 15, 2017)

How does the plastic/thickness compare between a Weichuang and a Wushuang? I have a Weichuang M that I'm not particularly excited about, and I'm getting a Wushuang that I'm inclined to try to magnetize. I'd like to do it right.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2017)

Has anyone magnetized one of these Rubik Gans cubes they have at the WCs yet? I might have a go while I'm there.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 15, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Has anyone magnetized one of these Rubik Gans cubes they have at the WCs yet? I might have a go while I'm there.



speaking of that cube, isn't it just a gans cube with tiles?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> speaking of that cube, isn't it just a gans cube with tiles?


I've yet to see one but if I can get it open I'll give it a try. How thin are Gans usually? I have N52 and N35 with me (both 4x2 mm) and I favour stronger magnets.


----------



## grapefruit95 (Jul 15, 2017)

Does anyone know what the cubicle uses in the WuQue M?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Planning to magnetise an even layered cube, if i want to use 4x2 N50s in the outer layers, what magnets should I use in the middle layers to get the most similar feel as the outers?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

What do you think about N35 3x1.5mm in a Chuwen 2x2?


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 19, 2017)

Probably will feel nice if you like a lighter pullforce. I just did my Chuwen with N52 3x1.5 and it's awesome!!! I've been working on the video tutorial tonight.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesome, thank you! Is the Chuwen with N52's clicky?

When do you think the video will be out?


DMCubing said:


> Probably will feel nice if you like a lighter pullforce. I just did my Chuwen with N52 3x1.5 and it's awesome!!! I've been working on the video tutorial tonight.


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 19, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Awesome, thank you! Is the Chuwen with N52's clicky?
> 
> When do you think the video will be out?



No, not really clicky. N52 strength but small 3x1.5 so not too strong. 

About to render the video now and should be uploading in the morning.


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 19, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Awesome, thank you! Is the Chuwen with N52's clicky?
> 
> When do you think the video will be out?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

DMCubing said:


>





DMCubing said:


> No, not really clicky. N52 strength but small 3x1.5 so not too strong.
> 
> About to render the video now and should be uploading in the morning.


Thank you! I will be ordering the magnets later today!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I just finished my partially-magnetized YJ YuFu, with 4x2 N38s from Gaussboys. I just magnetized the edges, because I couldn't figure out how to fit the magnets in the corner pieces. I don't know. I think it might be better than it was to start with, but to be honest I was hoping for a stronger magnetic feel. I'm still getting some catching and popping on the inner layers, and layers don't stay aligned the way I was hoping. My initial review of my Aoshi was similarly nonplussed, and as that has broken in I've gotten pretty happy with it, so this might turn out fantastic, but initial impressions are meh. I would happily trade it for an un-modded Yuxin Red or QiYi Wuji so I can take a second crack at a magnetized 6 or 7.
> 
> E: have you ever had a cube that felt terrible to scramble, but when you start solving it everything works together and it's fine? This is the opposite. It feels great scrambling, not so good when you start to solve it.



Update on the Yufu part-M (Yufu N?): the more I play with this cube the more I like it. DEFINITELY better than my cubic Aofu. I feel like the 4x2 n38s are perfect for the inner layers, but if I had magnets on the outer layers I'd want the 4x2 n38s there, and something a little stronger for the inner layers. I highly recommend the mod.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm 100% sure that someone has asked this before, but I don't have any superglue. I have tacky glue, caulking, and some regular white glue. Will any of these work for magnets?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 26, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I'm 100% sure that someone has asked this before, but I don't have any superglue. I have tacky glue, caulking, and some regular white glue. Will any of these work for magnets?


The best thing to probably do is just get some Gorilla Glue Gel from your local hardware store. It is worth the investment.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 26, 2017)

What magnet are good for a Wuque. I was thinking N50 4x2mm for the outer layer and N50 3x1.5mm for the inside?


----------



## chron0s (Jul 28, 2017)

Just magnetized my third xinghen - I've done 4x1 N35, 4x1 N38 (magnets from gaussboys) and just did 1/10'' x 1/16'' N42 magnets from Apex (I think?)

This third magnet comes in between the 4x1 n35 and 4x1 n38. I found the n35 too weak (another forumer agreed) and the n38 is nice but I wanted to back off the strength just a hair...

I think for my preferences, these magnets are perfect! The click is noticable but its subtle, less pronounced compared to the N38 4x1. Diameter may also play a role - these are 3 vs 4mm. Anyway I'd recommend either the N38 4x1 or 1/10'' x 1/16 n42.

I have 50 more so will do a chuwen and see how that feels. I have 4x1 n38 in a chuwen and I like it better compared to 4x1 n38 in a xinghen.

Still need to do my sail, will report in. Actually I have notes for all the cubes I've done and will put a chart in here at some point.

Thanks again to DMCubing for his awesome videos and feedback, I'd never have tried this without his hard work + feedback.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 28, 2017)

Had a little more gas in the tank so did a chuwen with the same magnets (1/10 x 1/16 n42) - works well, but I prefer the feel of these in the xinghen, its a little too weak in the chuwen for my preferences anyway, though still stabilizes the cube without getting in your way while turning.

Neither cube is lubed - I can balance this out with a slower lube in the chuwen. But for me anyway 4x1 n38 in the chuwen is great.

UPDATE: after some more time with the chuwen with 1/10 x 1/16 n42 I like it more, I think this magnet works well in this cube as well!


----------



## chron0s (Jul 28, 2017)

My next 2x2 to magnetize is the cyclone boys feihu sculpted - awesome 2x2 out of the box. I'll start with 4x1 N38 but would love to hear suggestions.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 28, 2017)

I decided to give magmodding a try on a couple of cheap cubes that were on sale at TheCubicle. So I've got a CangFeng 4x4 and a JiaoShi MF3 3x3 on the way as well as a batch of 4x2 N35 magnets off eBay. If all goes well and I want to do some of my better cubes I'll pick up gauss boys for sure.

My eventual goal would be to try magnetizing one of my 6x6's - I have a WuHua that I really like and I just ordered a Yuxin Red plus Yuxin 5x5 springs to try modding. What magnets would be recommended for these? Do I have to worry about magnets not physically fitting inside the small pieces?

Has anyone tried putting magnets in JUST the inner edges on a big cube and not doing the corners to keep the outer layers as fast as possible? Just curious... I may try doing my 6x6 in two phases where I magnetize all the inner edges first, try it, and then magnetize the corners so I can compare the feel both ways.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 28, 2017)

dboeren said:


> I decided to give magmodding a try on a couple of cheap cubes that were on sale at TheCubicle. So I've got a CangFeng 4x4 and a JiaoShi MF3 3x3 on the way as well as a batch of 4x2 N35 magnets off eBay. If all goes well and I want to do some of my better cubes I'll pick up gauss boys for sure.


On the 4x4 you're going to want slightly weaker magnets on the center slice than on the corners. It's better with stronger pull on the inner layers, but you have to double up the magnets there and I don't think you want double the strength. I used 4x2 N38s on the outer layers, and 4x1.5 N38s on the inner slice on my Yuxin Blue, and it's a pretty strong snap but a good balance. I might use the same sizes in N35 if I did it again.



dboeren said:


> My eventual goal would be to try magnetizing one of my 6x6's - I have a WuHua that I really like and I just ordered a Yuxin Red plus Yuxin 5x5 springs to try modding. What magnets would be recommended for these? Do I have to worry about magnets not physically fitting inside the small pieces?


Yes. I don't have a WuHua or a Yuxin Red, so you may be fine, but when I magnetized my Aoshi I had to use 3mm diameter magnets along the inner slice. I used 4x2 N35s for the outer layers and corners, and 3x2 (actually 3x1 stacked) N50 (advertised, probably weaker) on the inner slice. The outer layers are about right, but I would definitely go stronger on the inner slice. I might also go a little stronger along the slice between the inner and outer wings.



dboeren said:


> Has anyone tried putting magnets in JUST the inner edges on a big cube and not doing the corners to keep the outer layers as fast as possible? Just curious... I may try doing my 6x6 in two phases where I magnetize all the inner edges first, try it, and then magnetize the corners so I can compare the feel both ways.


I'm really happy with my Yufu that I did that with. I didn't do it so much to keep the outer layers fast, it was just because I couldn't fit magnets in the corner pieces, but it worked out nicely. The hard part of a 6x6 is the middle, because the wing half is a small piece, and in 24 of them you need 2 separate magnets. I used a plastic picnic knife to keep them separate.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for your advice One Wheel. I'll start with the 3x3 first. I will only have one size/strength of magnets so I'll have to decide whether to have too-strong centers, pad them out with some paper or thin cardstock to weaken them (my wife is into crafts and has all sorts of paper), or place another order and have to wait for them come in to do the 4x4.

I guess if I eventually do the 6x6 I'll need to open the pieces and measure what diameter magnets will actually fit before planning what to order.


----------



## Zmily (Aug 2, 2017)

So, i'm trying to figure out what magnets should i buy for my 2x2 chuwen and 3x3 gts2 and i messed around with magnets calculators to have an idea of the pull force for each magnet and i'm getting mixed results.
I've tried supermagnete.pt, kjmagnetics.com, frenergy.com.au, magcraft.com and usneodymiummagnets.com calculators and i get this results for this magnets:

3x1.5 n52 - 290g 217g 330g 337g 348g
3x2 n35 - 228g 181g 280g 317g 320g
4x1 n38 - 224g 149g 170g 237g 224g
4x1 n50 - 297g 195g 230g 300g 293g

The proportions don't make sense, in some calculators a magnet is stronger and in others it's weaker by comparison to another magnet.

Which one is correct or am i missing something here?


----------



## DMCubing (Aug 2, 2017)

The calculators are a useful tool in helping to give some predictable values, but until you actually try the magnets in a cube, you really don't know how they're going to feel. 

After making 11 prototype GTS2 M cubes I can fairly confidently say the N48 5x1 magnet (apexmagnets.com) is probably the best one for that cube for a nice medium magnetic pullforce feel. 

For the Chuwen, an N52 3x1.5 (gaussboys.com) works well.


----------



## Zmily (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey, you are everywhere  i saw those videos and i'm trying to figure out which comparable magnets (but i think lighter, from other opinions in this forum and in yt comment section) should i get from the stores i've available in my country.
You told me in your last video comment section about the magnets365.com and they have 3 magnets that i'm trying to figure out if i should get the 3x2 n35, 4x1 n50 or 4x2 n35 (which i know it's 4x1.75 n35) or a store in the uk that would be a bit more expensive but has the 4x1 n42 and 5x1 n42 that i think i would like for the 2x2 and 3x3 respectively.


----------



## chron0s (Aug 3, 2017)

Still haven't gotten to magnetizing sail / big sail, but had some failed attempts that I wanted to share on the thread:

Weilong GTS: I positioned the magnets wrong - rewatched DMCubing's video and learned from my mistake. Will try again.

Mojue M3: big heads up on this cube. I dove in on a 5x1 N48 project, did the edges my usual way - all the way down nestled against the post for consistent placement. So far so good.

When I went to glue the corners, I found in that position *5x1 magnets won't stay flat (((((* the corner pieces have a curved area that lifts the magnet in the edge piece.

Realized this after doing _all_ the edges, so not a good situation.

I have two m3s, so I just tried to pair an edge and corner up - still getting some lift in the edge on this one even with full freedom to place the magnets. 5x1 may not work in this cube


----------



## chron0s (Aug 3, 2017)

Just checked with a second edge / corner - 5x1 is very hard to position correctly. You will almost certainly get a tiny bit of lift in the edge magnet. For precision placement, this is an unforgiving cube for sure.

Smaller magnets diameter wise may be the way to go.


----------



## Aysha (Aug 3, 2017)

I just attempted to magnetize my Yuxin Blue and it was a success!

I wanted the feeling to be similar to the Cubicle's Wuque M with lighter magnets in the outer layers and stronger magnets in the inner layers. 

So these are the magnets I used:

Inner Layers: 4x1.5mm N42's
Outer Layers: 4x2mm N35's
(All magnets were purchased from Ali Express)

The turning is perfect: stronger on the inner layers and lighter on the outer layers just as I wanted.

There was a minor issue with the right piece (on the left side) of the inner layer, however; the 4mm magnet barely fits but once you push it down it should fit in snuggly.


----------



## chron0s (Aug 4, 2017)

I just magnetized the MFJS 50mm cube (newly released) - I went with 1/10 x 1/16 inch N42s from K&J, a nice 2x2 magnet. Did it on a stock cube and added lubicle silk afterwards. I like a lighter magnetic feel - the new GTS2 magnetic commercial or cubicle version is great, I like the lite as well. This is close to what I would prefer, not lite, but not regular either. Good match in the magnetic strength for my preferences. I'll try something a bit stronger in the next one.

Magnetizing this cube was straightforward - I put these magnets in place in the edges indexing off a post in the edge, and then matched the corners. Larger diameter magnets should be no problem, but be aware, this is a smaller cube so check your fit before doing any gluing. I'll do weaker 3x1.5 in the next one most likely.


----------



## chron0s (Aug 4, 2017)

Hit this cube with a generous helping of standard lube and lubicle-1 and it feels really nice (for my preferences anyway). Still would like a little more punch with the magnets, but this is somewhere between "lite" and "regular" on the cubicle subjective scale for me with the GTS2.


----------



## Zmily (Aug 4, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> After making 11 prototype GTS2 M cubes I can fairly confidently say the N48 5x1 magnet (apexmagnets.com) is probably the best one for that cube for a nice medium magnetic pullforce feel.
> 
> For the Chuwen, an N52 3x1.5 (gaussboys.com) works well.



So both those stores actually ship to Portugal but it would be 10$ or 15$ just for shipping. Uk and spain stores also charge quite a bit for handling and shipping so i ended up ordering from magnets365.com because of the low prices and free shipping.

I ordered a pack of 200 3x1.5 n50 for the chuwen and a pack of 50 5x1.5 n35 for the gts2 for only 15$ with shipping. No idea what i'll be doing with the other 152 3x1.5 magnets but oh well, still cheaper than the other stores and i'm actually counting on these magnets being a bit weaker than those of gaussboys and apex. Fingers crossed.

Thank you for your videos and feedback DMCubing.


----------



## chron0s (Aug 8, 2017)

Magnetized a cyclone boys feihu 2x2 sculpted tonight - I used 1/10 x 1/16 inch N42s from K&J - its becoming my preferred magnet in 2x2s.

For my preferences this is PERFECT. The feihu is a light, snappy cube and I didn't want the magnets to add any drag when starting algorithms. These add stability but stay out of the way - they don't interfere with the speed of this 2x2.

I lubed it with some lubicle silk, that's it so far.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 13, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> On the 4x4 you're going to want slightly weaker magnets on the center slice than on the corners. It's better with stronger pull on the inner layers, but you have to double up the magnets there and I don't think you want double the strength. I used 4x2 N38s on the outer layers, and 4x1.5 N38s on the inner slice on my Yuxin Blue, and it's a pretty strong snap but a good balance. I might use the same sizes in N35 if I did it again.



Just bought some magnets to do my WuQue... I decided, after a great deal of thought, to try 4x2 N35s in the outer layers. It's what I have in my DIY Valk M, which is awesome, and it's the same plastic and you need the same movement in the outer layers of 4x4, I guess?

For the inners, I went for 3x2 N52s. I was looking for 4x1.5 N35s, but the good ol' K&J calculator says the smaller N52s have only marginally more pull strength (0.07lb vs 0.06lb at 2mm magnet to magnet). I also think having 3x2s will make it easier to distinguish the magnets from each other, just in case I have a bit of a nightmare along the way!

Arriving Tuesday, watch this space!!!


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone know what magnets are best in a spring swapped yuxin red? 
(4x4s and 6x6s are complicated with strength ugh)


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 16, 2017)

Just thought I'd share the outcome of my experiment at making a WuQue M, and a few tips I've worked out along the way, just in case anyone could benefit from them. If anyone wants me to do so, I can edit the guide and add images.

I used this video as a starting point:






But that's about it, my method diverged quite a bit. Here's what I did:
*
Stage 1: Edges first:*

NOTE: a 4x4 cube has 8 edges of each colour. When edges are split in half, you will end up with one "left-handed" piece, one "right handed". What I mean by this is if you were to line up a corner piece, two edge pieces, and another corner piece (as below), one edge piece will sit on the right, with the corner piece on IT'S right. I'll call this one the "right-handed" piece, for ease of reference.



*1.1: White edge pieces*

Having dismantled my cube, I paired up two white half-edge pieces, and placed a single magnet inside both. I positioned them carefully using a cocktail stick, as these would form the template for all edge pieces. A single drop of superglue on each magnet and 30 second wait later, I separated the edge pieces and gave each a tap to ensure the magnet was stuck. 

I then used each white half-edge to produce an additional 2 half-edges, taking care to remember which were the stuck magnets, which were the newly-placed magnet. Note: it's REALLY annoying trying to keep track of which edge pieces require gluing. Stick with this method, it gets much easier after this step! 

Repeat with your 4 half-edges, using these as the template for the remaining 4 white half-edges. This is the last time you'll have to remember which magnets require gluing.
*
1.2: Remaining edge pieces*

From here on in things become much easier. You have four "right-handed" white half-edges, four "left-handed". Pick any colour. I chose red.

Pair up four "right-handed" white edge pieces with four "left-handed" red half-edges, and vice versa. Carefully drop a magnet into each of the 8 red half-edges in turn, then put a single drop of superglue on each magnet. 30 seconds later you've done 1/3 of your edge piece! Note how much bl**dy easier it is when you know you only have to glue e.g. red edge pieces!

Now choose another 2 colours. I chose the opposites, so yellow and orange. Pair the 16 glued edge pieces with your 16 non-glued edge pieces. Drop and glue 16 magnets. 30 seconds later you've done 2/3 of your edge pieces.

Now you just have 2 colours remaining to do. Pair your 16 remaining non-glued edge pieces with any 16 of your glued edge pieces. Drop and glue the last 16 magnets. 30 seconds later you're done. Congrats!

*2: Corners
*
This is where the right/left-handedness of edge pieces comes in to play. You want the polarity of both magnets in the right-hand edge to be the same. The easiest way to achieve this is as follows:
*
2.1: Creating a template with correct polarity*

Take a white left-hand edge and a white right-hand edge and place them together. Place a white 1/3 corner piece to the right of this pair of edge pieces. 

Take the right-hand edge and flip it over so the non-magnetised side is touching the left-hand edge. Drop a magnet into your corner piece. This will match the polarity with your edge correctly. Hold the magnet in your corner piece in place.

Flip the right-hand edge back over and hold it together with your corner piece (the one you're currently holding the magnet in place onto). Take another magnet and carefully drop it towards the right-hand side of your edge. It should snap onto the magnet in your corner piece.

Take a cocktail stick and carefully move the magnets into their desired position. Remember this will be the template for all corners, so take care to get it right. Drop a little glue on both when you're happy. After 30 seconds, separate and give them a tap to ensure the glue has done its job. To check the polarity, flip the right-hand edge back over and make sure you can join the three pieces together, regardless of which way up the right-hand edge is.

Congrats, that's 1/24th of your corners done!

Oh no, we're back in the situation of having to remember which pieces are stuck and which aren't! Never fear, work colour-by-colour and it'll soon pass.

This is the fiddliest part of the process - take care when dropping magnets into your right-hand edge pieces, because there's already a magnet in there (on the left-hand side). 

Use your white right-hand edge piece and corner piece as a template to create another white right-hand edge and corner piece. Repeat this process and you've finished your white corners. Hooray!
*
2.2: remaining corners*

Pick another colour. I chose red (again). Use your white right-hand edge pieces to create four red corner pieces. Use your white corner pieces to create four red right-hand edge pieces.

Repeat the process with another 2 colours.

Repeat the process with your remaining 2 colours. 
*
3: Reassembly
*
Take care when reassembling. While it's not possible to connect edges the wrong way round, pay attention to your colours. You need to have one "right-handed" and one "left-handed" edge of each colour pair (i.e. one white/red; one white/blue...). It's easy to mess this up. I used a 3x3 for reference.

When you have all your edges and corners reassembled, remember that a magnetic 4x4 can hold itself together like a void cube. You can build a corner, then slot the internals in, making assembly much easier.

The whole process took me a little under 2 hours.

*Choice of Magnets:
*
For the outer layers, I used 4x2 N35s. This is what I have in my DIY Valk M, and I think it's turned out very nicely. 3x3 stage is far more fluid, and I don't feel the magnets obstruct my turning in any way. 

For the inners, I went for 3x2 N52s. These help hold the inner layers together, and prevent any unintentional movement. I was concerned about how it might affect parity execution and edge pairing, but it's actually made both easier, due to pretty much perfect alignment for every turn. You don't really notice the added resistance after a while.

*Thoughts:*

I've already set my PB Ao5 (1:05.xx), and only done about 20 solves on this cube. As a yardstick, my current timer session has over 1,000 4x4 solves in it. Is it fast? Maybe. It's more the added stability and control that make this cube fantastic.

The magnets and glue cost me a grand total of £8.13, and my WuQue cost about £17. That's a total of £25, vs. £46 ($60 US) for a Cubicle Labs WuQue M. As above, the labour took me less than 2 hours, and it was pretty fun.

Would I recommend doing this? Hell yeah - it's great fun, takes very little time, and results in a fantastic cube, providing you take a little care.


----------



## ThatCuberGuy (Aug 16, 2017)

How strong are the magnets of the top cubes (Air UM, Valk, GTS2 M, GTS2 M Lite) in comparison to each other when ordered as a cubicle premium cube? Putting them in order of strength would be perfect. I have a UM, but I'm wondering if there's a stable cube with slightly weaker magnets (the UM's click is a bit too strong for me).

Thanks!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 17, 2017)

Why wouldn't they be the same? I feel like Cubicle should be better at standardizing it so we don't have to guess  

my idear is to drill holes to put the magnets so the feeling is consistent. just an idea.


----------



## king2j (Aug 17, 2017)

What about the mf3rs and what magnets should I use?


----------



## Draranor (Aug 17, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Why wouldn't they be the same? I feel like Cubicle should be better at standardizing it so we don't have to guess
> 
> my idear is to drill holes to put the magnets so the feeling is consistent. just an idea.


One strength of magnet in one cube, won't feel the same as the same strength in a different cube. Theres a lot of factors that go into why they use different magnets for different cubes, but they do that because that's what they've found works best. There's also different sizes/thickness/diameters of different strength magnets that changes the feel as well.

In answer to your question @ThatCuberGuy, I'm not positive on the valk, but in order from strongest to weakest: UM, GTS2 M, GTS2 M Lite. It's been a while since I've tried the valk M, but I think it may be in between the GTS2 M and GTS2 M Lite


----------



## Diamond Cubing (Aug 17, 2017)

How do I take apart the QiYi Square-1 edge and X-Man Volt edge? I'm trying to magnetise but the edges won't come apart.


----------



## DMCubing (Aug 19, 2017)

king2j said:


> What about the mf3rs and what magnets should I use?


This cube tends to work equally well with lighter magnets like N35 4x2 or stronger magnets like N48 4x2. Kind of depends on the feel that you are after. Makes for an awesome magnetic cube!


----------



## calci (Aug 19, 2017)

And how about 6x6 wuhua, 6x6 weishi gts, 7x7 wuji, 7x7 yuxin huanglong. I need some recommendations for these puzzles.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 19, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get some 4x2 mm N42 magnets at a reasonable price? Been looking on Ebay and other places but can't find any


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 19, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Anyone know where I can get some 4x2 mm N42 magnets at a reasonable price? Been looking on Ebay and other places but can't find any


http://www.gaussboys.com/store/index.php/magnet-shapes/discs/d0402g.html
More expensive, but worth it. Get $10 worth of magnets for free shipping. That's enough to do 2 cubes.


----------



## DMCubing (Aug 19, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Anyone know where I can get some 4x2 mm N42 magnets at a reasonable price? Been looking on Ebay and other places but can't find any


gaussboys.com is the best source. I don't trust eBay, as too many magnets there are being passed off for higher specs that they're not, case in point- the amount of "N50s" which are actually N35s being passed off as a higher grade. 
You really get what you pay for. Gaussboys gold plated N42 4x2 magnets are jewelry quality, and really, compared to other magnets sold elsewhere, are well worth the price.


----------



## DMCubing (Aug 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> http://www.gaussboys.com/store/index.php/magnet-shapes/discs/d0402g.html
> More expensive, but worth it. Get $10 worth of magnets for free shipping. That's enough to do 2 cubes.


True!!!! You posted this while I was writing my reply!


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 19, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Anyone know where I can get some 4x2 mm N42 magnets at a reasonable price? Been looking on Ebay and other places but can't find any


I can highly recommend Spider Magnets on eBay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/spider_magnets?_trksid=p2047675.l2559. I've used them multiple times - same/next working day dispatch to UK addresses, and the magnets are genuine (unlike some I've heard reports of, which aren't advertised strength). 

I'm struggling to find any magnets in their inventory which are equivalent in strength to 4x2 N42 though, they mostly stock N35 and N52.

5x2 N35 is only _slightly_ more powerful - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnets-5...ound-craft-magnet-5mm-dia-x-2mm-/151580122153

4x3 the difference is even more marginal - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnets-4...craft-magn-fridge-4mm-dia-x-3mm-/151571959658

But can't find any 4x2 N42, at least not from a store I'd recommend. Better to go with a close equivalent from a trustworthy provider, IMHO.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> http://www.gaussboys.com/store/index.php/magnet-shapes/discs/d0402g.html
> More expensive, but worth it. Get $10 worth of magnets for free shipping. That's enough to do 2 cubes.


Do you know if they ship to the UK? Trying to find their FAQs/shipping info...


----------



## DMCubing (Aug 20, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> Do you know if they ship to the UK? Trying to find their FAQs/shipping info...


Yes, he ships overseas, but the shipping isn't free. Best to email him.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 20, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> I can highly recommend Spider Magnets on eBay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/spider_magnets?_trksid=p2047675.l2559. I've used them multiple times - same/next working day dispatch to UK addresses, and the magnets are genuine (unlike some I've heard reports of, which aren't advertised strength).
> 
> I'm struggling to find any magnets in their inventory which are equivalent in strength to 4x2 N42 though, they mostly stock N35 and N52.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the tips guys, think I'm going to go with Spider Magnets, makes more sense since they are based in the UK. Think I will go with the 5x2 N35.



DMCubing said:


> gaussboys.com is the best source. I don't trust eBay, as too many magnets there are being passed off for higher specs that they're not, case in point- the amount of "N50s" which are actually N35s being passed off as a higher grade.
> You really get what you pay for. Gaussboys gold plated N42 4x2 magnets are jewelry quality, and really, compared to other magnets sold elsewhere, are well worth the price.



I never really thought about people selling dodgy magnets on eBay, but then I guess that's what you get when you pay $2 for 100 magnets 

T


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 3, 2017)

What size/strength magnets are good in a 5x5?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 3, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> What size/strength magnets are good in a 5x5?


Depends on the 5x5 and what feel you want. I did a Weichuang with 4x2 n35 (ebay, advertised, probably weaker) and it's not bad. I just got 4x2 n38s for the inner layers and 4x2 n38s for the outer layers of a Wushuang. I'm hoping that will be better than the Weichuang, but I don't know yet.

In unrelated news: a Qiyi Warrior with 6x1mm N48 works. I don't think it's fantastic. The magnets are pretty strong, but it still likes to misalign a little more than I'd expect with that strong of magnets.

Update: the more I play with this cube (Qiyi Warrior W M) the more I like it. I set a PB Ao5 today with it (27.xx, but still . . .) I guess I was expecting too much from the magnets. It's a really good cube. I'll still sell it for the right price, but until then I think it takes over from my Yulong M and Yuexiao as my main.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> just got 4x2 n38s for the inner layers and 4x2 n38s for the outer layers of a Wushuang. I'm hoping that will be better than the Weichuang, but I don't know yet.


OK thanks, I have a wushuang so it'll be cool to see how your's turns out. And is it 4x2 n38 for all?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 3, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> OK thanks, I have a wushuang so it'll be cool to see how your's turns out. And is it 4x2 n38 for all?


That's a typo, sorry. I'm planning to use n38s on the inner layers, and n35s on the outer layer.


----------



## BerserkerSA (Sep 4, 2017)

I am currently using a GTS 2 cube. I wanted to modify it into a GTS 2M without buying a new cube. How many magnets are needed? How should I place them and will it be much similar to the real GTS 2M?


----------



## Riley M (Sep 4, 2017)

48 magnets will be needed and you will place 2 in the edges and 3 in the corners, if you need help you can use this video:


----------



## mitja (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone know what type of magnets are used in cubicle Wuque M 4x4?


----------



## mitja (Sep 12, 2017)

mitja said:


> Does anyone know what type of magnets are used in cubicle Wuque M 4x4?


Never mind, I found the info:N48 5x1 outer and N38 4x1,5 inner. Is it really better to have loose outer layers and strong magnets inside? I had an understanding that oposite is better. My first yuxin blue and wuque are done with about 30% stronger outer layer. They seem perfect. Maybe cubicle discovered better setting?Whell, I did calculate magnetic pull for 3 mm plastic( two layers of plastic about 1-1,5mm each). If you calculate for 1 mm plastic, numbers get very different, on the end stronger magnets seem weaker and opposite.
I also received both wuques ( black and stickerless) recently. They are very different cubes from the scratch. Black is much smoother plastic and has very different feel. That's why
I wonder how different magnets are suitable for each of the cubes.
Anyone with some thoughts about this?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2017)

Those are the same magnets I used on the inside of a yuxin blue. I'd like to try the larger diameter magnets on the outer layer. It should make a more fluid 3x3 stage. 

If I were to guess I'd say the different plastics will even out with break-in and lube, but will probably never be identical. I'd use the same magnets for both, but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> OK thanks, I have a wushuang so it'll be cool to see how your's turns out. And is it 4x2 n38 for all?


I just finished this Wushuang M today, and it's pretty good. 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, 4x2 n38 inside. My only complaint is that the Wushuang that I got seems a little gummy. I've got some Silk on it. Maybe I'll need to get some DNM-37 or Lubicle 1 to try.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 13, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I just finished this Wushuang M today, and it's pretty good. 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, 4x2 n38 inside. My only complaint is that the Wushuang that I got seems a little gummy. I've got some Silk on it. Maybe I'll need to get some DNM-37 or Lubicle 1 to try.


Sounds great! Btw, where do you get your magnets from?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Sounds great! Btw, where do you get your magnets from?


Gaussboys. The difference in price isn't that much, and in my opinion worth it to know what I'm getting.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried magnetizing the Thunderclap 4x4's? I have the mini one and I would like to magnetize it.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 15, 2017)

Which do you think is stronger out of 4x2 N50 magnets and 5x1 N35 magnets? I would think the 4x2 but not 100% sure.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 15, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Which do you think is stronger out of 4x2 N50 magnets and 5x1 N35 magnets? I would think the 4x2 but not 100% sure.


https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 15, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp



Thanks for this, will save me a lot of guesswork in trying to decide what strengths and sizes are similar. According to that the 4x2 magnets are more than twice as strong!


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 15, 2017)

got a few questions

Where would be a good place to buy magnets? gaussboys is too expensive because of shipping (i live in australia)

What magnets would be good for a 50mm Cubing classroom cube?

What strength are the magnets in the x-man pyra?

What is the best glue?

Should i get the mass-produces GTS2M or make one myself?

Cheers


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if there have been any changes to the Thunderclap V1? I've magnetised my first one for a while and the pull is too strong. It's either that or my new magnets are stronger than my last lot.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Sep 19, 2017)

We have used the above video to modify some customers WeiLong GTS2 cubes. Great video and works well, definitely one of the better ones on YouTube!

Good Luck


----------



## DMCubing (Sep 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Gaussboys. The difference in price isn't that much, and in my opinion worth it to know what I'm getting.


I keep meaning to mention that you can save 10% off your order when you use the discount code, DMCUBING 
You'll just need to set up a free account ahead of time, then enter the code during checkout.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 19, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I keep meaning to mention that you can save 10% off your order when you use the discount code, DMCUBING
> You'll just need to set up a free account ahead of time, then enter the code during checkout.



I thought that was for just the month of June, but when I signed in to make my last order in August it automatically took that deduction off.


----------



## DMCubing (Sep 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I thought that was for just the month of June, but when I signed in to make my last order in August it automatically took that deduction off.


Yep. Dave, the owner, decided to make the discount code permanent. He gets a lot of orders from us cubers.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 21, 2017)

@DMCubing 

Gaussboys is still too expensive for me because of shipping to Australia, do you know any other stores for magnets?


----------



## DMCubing (Sep 21, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> @DMCubing
> 
> Gaussboys is still too expensive for me because of shipping to Australia, do you know any other stores for magnets?


You might want to try magnets365.com a try. I've used them repeatedly with good results.


----------



## allanboss131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Has anyone tried magnetizing the Thunderclap 4x4's? I have the mini one and I would like to magnetize it.


Magnetizing the mini one made it 1000x better! I used n48 4x1 on the inside, and n484x2 combined with n48 4x1 on the outers. The inner layers are a little too strong, maybe go for n45s. Its now my main cube and SO MUCH better.


----------



## Survfour (Sep 24, 2017)

What kind of magnets should I use for a WuJi 7x7? I'm thinking of 4x2 N35, but some people have said that 4x2 doesn't fit in the corners. Should I find smaller but stronger that are closest to 4x2 N35 for the corners? Also is 4x2 N35 too strong or weak?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 24, 2017)

I made a magnetic 4x4 using 
https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=86068228000891&productId=32655727710 for outter
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50p...m-Magnet-Rare-Earth-Magnet-4/32655623671.html for inner.

The inner layers are fairly strong but feel better in solves compred to being turned slowly. This has been more successful than the 2x2 I made (half the polariities were wrong, I have fixed it.) Or the Square 1 where the centre caps can't been put back on since the magnets are too far forward.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 24, 2017)

Survfour said:


> What kind of magnets should I use for a WuJi 7x7? I'm thinking of 4x2 N35, but some people have said that 4x2 doesn't fit in the corners. Should I find smaller but stronger that are closest to 4x2 N35 for the corners? Also is 4x2 N35 too strong or weak?



4x2 will not fit in the corners. I used 4x2 n38 on the inner layers and 4x1 n52 on the corners/outermost slice, and if I did it again I wouldn't change anything. The bump on the inner layers is fairly pronounced, but not too much, and the outer layers are subtle, but definitely noticeable. For big cubes I think Chris Tran has said that he prefers using stronger magnets on the inner layers, and I certainly concur. You don't want to move the outside layer and have an inside layer or two come along for the ride. 

On the Wuji specifically: be sure to fit one edge together before gluing anything: one of the wing halves doesn't fit a magnet. They put some weird bracing inside the pieces, and you can't make the 4mm magnets line up perfectly in the wings, but based on the finished product you can get close enough. Once you figure out how to do it and have the right magnets the Wuji is a surprisingly easy magnetization project. I did it in about 4-5 hours of work, maybe even less. I started at about 9:30 AM and I was done by 6:00 PM, with several significant interruptions in between.

Good luck!


----------



## leudcfa (Sep 24, 2017)

Where would you recommend buying magnets? I live in Europe, so I would prefer a low shipping cost.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 26, 2017)

leudcfa said:


> Where would you recommend buying magnets? I live in Europe, so I would prefer a low shipping cost.


ebay, free shipping lol


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 26, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> ebay, free shipping lol


Ebay is a bad place to get magnets. Just search "neodymium magnets Europe" and you'll find something better.


----------



## leudcfa (Sep 26, 2017)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## mitja (Sep 26, 2017)

Supermagnete.de
they have the higest quality, but the postage costs.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 27, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> ebay, free shipping lol



If you're in the UK, spider magnets on eBay are a good seller.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 28, 2017)

For the Yuexiao Pro, do you yo have to glue the magnets into the slot or will they stay in place without the glue? I might get a few different strengths of magnets to see which one works best if I can.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> For the Yuexiao Pro, do you yo have to glue the magnets into the slot or will they stay in place without the glue? I might get a few different strengths of magnets to see which one works best if I can.


I'm pretty sure you still need glue, but I've heard it's better to use the other side of the piece because then the magnet is closer to the core, which is better.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 1, 2017)

Does anyone know what the best way to remove superglued magnets is? I've read acetone is the most effective but wondering if it will damage the plastic. I tried plying it out with a screwdriver but I just end up damaging the plastic, as it seems quite soft (it's a 50mm cubing classroom).


----------



## Chris Choi (Oct 1, 2017)

I bought n50 4x2 from ebay. i want to use these in my guoguan yuexiao pro. are these good for it? i tend to like stronger magnets


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 1, 2017)

Chris Choi said:


> I bought n50 4x2 from ebay. i want to use these in my guoguan yuexiao pro. are these good for it? i tend to like stronger magnets


I think I replied to this question on my channel. Often eBay and other budget priced N50s are closer to N35 in strength.


----------



## Chris Choi (Oct 1, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I think I replied to this question on my channel. Often eBay and other budget priced N50s are closer to N35 in strength.


yeah ok, i think i will finally do it right now. time to get my superglue!


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 1, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Does anyone know what the best way to remove superglued magnets is? I've read acetone is the most effective but wondering if it will damage the plastic. I tried plying it out with a screwdriver but I just end up damaging the plastic, as it seems quite soft (it's a 50mm cubing classroom).


 You could try soaking the individual, disassembled, cubie pieces in warm soapy water for several hours and see if that will help. Often it will result in loosening up the adhesive. 
Acetone will dissolve abs plastic so you have to be really careful if you use it to soften the superglue.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 1, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> You could try soaking the individual, disassembled, cubie pieces in warm soapy water for several hours and see if that will help. Often it will result in loosening up the adhesive.
> Acetone will dissolve abs plastic so you have to be really careful if you use it to soften the superglue.



Alright then, thanks for the tip I'll try that. If it doesn't work maybe I'll get some acetone and try to be careful. I don't have a very good track record of magnetising cubes, I've had to redo 2/3 ones I've done, lol


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 1, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Alright then, thanks for the tip I'll try that. If it doesn't work maybe I'll get some acetone and try to be careful. I don't have a very good track record of magnetising cubes, I've had to redo 2/3 ones I've done, lol


Oh man. Well just be diligent and don't try to do too much too quickly. Work on getting all the edge piece magnets glued correctly and consistently the same, then the corner piece magnets will align properly and have the right polarity.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 1, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Oh man. Well just be diligent and don't try to do too much too quickly. Work on getting all the edge piece magnets glued correctly and consistently the same, then the corner piece magnets will align properly and have the right polarity.



Yeah I think I need to pay more attention to what I'm doing instead of just gluing them in. First time polarity was wrong, this time the corner pieces don't go back together cuz the magnets are in the way. I will make sure to learn from my mistakes!


----------



## Meow (Oct 2, 2017)

Does anyone have experience magnetizing a yuxin huanglong 7x7?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 2, 2017)

Meow said:


> Does anyone have experience magnetizing a yuxin huanglong 7x7?


I'd try it if I had one, but I think somebody told me once that the Huanglong was impossible to magnetize (something with the tiles). If you've got the right magnets the Wuji is easy to magnetize, and pretty much perfect once you do.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 5, 2017)

Do mini 3x3's have thinner plastic? What magnets would be good for a 50mm Moyu 3x3?


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 5, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do mini 3x3's have thinner plastic? What magnets would be good for a 50mm Moyu 3x3?



Not sure about the plastic, maybe check DMCubing videos as he usually measures the thickness of the pieces at the start.

I've just magnetised my 50mm moyu cubing classroom with N35 4x2 and it's turned out well I think. It's quite a strong click so I'd go lower strength if you want a more subtle feel


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 5, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Not sure about the plastic, maybe check DMCubing videos as he usually measures the thickness of the pieces at the start.
> 
> I've just magnetised my 50mm moyu cubing classroom with N35 4x2 and it's turned out well I think. It's quite a strong click so I'd go lower strength if you want a more subtle feel


Thanks for the reply. I will check out his videos.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 6, 2017)

I think I will actually use 3x1.5mm N50's.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

Has anyone done a WuQue? What magnets did you use? How did it turn out?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 6, 2017)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Not sure about the plastic, maybe check DMCubing videos as he usually measures the thickness of the pieces at the start.
> 
> I've just magnetised my 50mm moyu cubing classroom with N35 4x2 and it's turned out well I think. It's quite a strong click so I'd go lower strength if you want a more subtle feel


I used the same magnets on my 50mm cubing classroom and I think they are perfect for the cube.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 6, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Has anyone done a WuQue? What magnets did you use? How did it turn out?


I know someone who made an awesome WuQue. I'll let you know when he gets back to me.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 6, 2017)

any video on a redi cube m


----------



## mitja (Oct 6, 2017)

I can explain how to get a wonderful Wuque, but I do it different then cubicle labs. Usually people that try it, like it.


----------



## mitja (Oct 6, 2017)

Procedure for wuque M:
inner layers 4x1mm N45 
outer layer 4x1,5 N45
magnets from here supermagnete.de( expencive but HQ) but if you try to get simmilar strenght at cheaper place, do it.
When you use this magnets, you get too strong attraction with current Wuque springs, so there are two solutions:
1. cut little more then one ring( bit over 360degrees) of the spring away and bend the last part similar to original.
2. use thunderclap springs and add some artificial washer. I just do 2mm plastic one from lollipop stick and it fits perfectly.

I think version 1 is easier to do, just buy some good cutting tool and the cube gets amazing. 
version 2 is for people that like very fast cube, like valk3 out of the box. For this one you will need some weight 5 lube.

Cubicle uses something like 5x1mm N48 outside and 4x1,5N38 inside. Thats simmilar like me but opposite. And it is alltogether 8% weaker mag force what is logical as original sprigs are very strong- too strong.
Why I prefer opposite? First, I can put pieces slightly more together( shorter springs) and still have very light and soft cube with no lockups and the most important - it is almost impossible to get a corner twist or a cube to fall apart.


----------



## mitja (Oct 6, 2017)

mitja said:


> Procedure for wuque M:
> inner layers 4x1mm N45
> outer layer 4x1,5 N45
> magnets from here supermagnete.de( expencive but HQ) but if you try to get simmilar strenght at cheaper place, do it.
> ...


Instead of magnets I have described before, these would be almost the same.
instead of 4x1 N45 D3/16 x 1/16" N38 Nickel Plated Disc Magnet
instead of 4x1,5 N45 D4x1.5mm N38 NiCuNi Plated Disc Magnet
that way it will be cheaper


----------



## big_moe5 (Oct 7, 2017)

Where is the cheapest place to buy magnets from china?


----------



## big_moe5 (Oct 8, 2017)

efattah said:


> Has anyone built a magnetized 2x2?


I made a 2x2 yupo but its wayyy to strong


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 8, 2017)

mitja said:


> Instead of magnets I have described before, these would be almost the same.
> instead of 4x1 N45 D3/16 x 1/16" N38 Nickel Plated Disc Magnet
> instead of 4x1,5 N45 D4x1.5mm N38 NiCuNi Plated Disc Magnet
> that way it will be cheaper


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I'm looking for information on the polarity pattern for a 5x5 cube. I have found posts that show where in which pieces the magnets should go, but I want to make sure I get the polarities correct.

Any information/pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 9, 2017)

fishboy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm looking for information on the polarity pattern for a 5x5 cube. I have found posts that show where in which pieces the magnets should go, but I want to make sure I get the polarities correct.
> 
> Any information/pictures would be greatly appreciated.



In a 5x5 there are 2 sets of magnets that do not (significantly) interact with each other. The magnets in the corners and the wings next to the corners are the same as the magnets in a 3x3. All the magnets in the corners need to attract all the relevant magnets in the wings. The midge/wing set of magnets also need to attract each other, and have no significant influence on the first set. Does that make sense?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 9, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> In a 5x5 there are 2 sets of magnets that do not (significantly) interact with each other. The magnets in the corners and the wings next to the corners are the same as the magnets in a 3x3. All the magnets in the corners need to attract all the relevant magnets in the wings. The midge/wing set of magnets also need to attract each other, and have no significant influence on the first set. Does that make sense?


Yes it does. Perfect sense. I was thinking that was the case. Thanks for the information. Now, where is my Gorilla glue.....


----------



## fishboy (Oct 9, 2017)

big_moe5 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy magnets from china?


Banggood.com

I just ordered some. Good price, but I am awaiting delivery. It can take a while.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Has anyone done a WuQue? What magnets did you use? How did it turn out?


I have done 2.
Cube A: 
Inner N52 3x1.5mm Outer N38 4x2mm

Cube B:
Inner N38 4x1mm Outer N48 5x1mm

Cube A is good but I would like slightly stronger inner magnets. Cube B has too strong inner magnets. Its outer layer is perfect for me, but could be a little lighter, maybe a N42 5x1mm (Gaussboys.com has these).

For my next one I am going to use the N48 5x1mm for the outer and N50 3x2mm on the inside.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 10, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I used the same magnets on my 50mm cubing classroom and I think they are perfect for the cube.


I just magnetized my 50mm 3x3! It works great with those magnets(N35 4x2mm), I really recommend it.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm trying to find a tool for placing magnets, and I'm wondering if anybody has seen something that will work. I think there needs to be a flat plastic (or other non-magnetic) sheath with a bump on it to keep the magnets in place, and a retractable ferrous core. Almost like one of those disposable plastic box cutters, but the end would have to be no more than about 3.8mm wide to fit into the pieces. I think with this tool I could probably place all the magnets in a 6x6 in something like 2 hours. I'm sure such a thing exists, but where do I look for it? I've done 3 magnetic 6x6s with a combination of a screwdriver, a utility knife, plastic picnic knives, and a pair of homemade wooden tweezers, and there's got to be a better way.


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 11, 2017)

I magnetize mostly 3x3s, well, because they're cool and that's what I grew up with, and I've done 2x2s and 4x4s, but 5x5 is completely brand new to me. Is this pretty much the way folks are laying out the magnets in their 5x5s?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I magnetize mostly 3x3s, well, because they're cool and that's what I grew up with, and I've done 2x2s and 4x4s, but 5x5 is completely brand new to me. Is this pretty much the way folks are laying out the magnets in their 5x5s?View attachment 8472


I can't tell if that's showing 2 magnets in one half of a wing, but if it is that's unnecessary. The wing/midge magnets don't significantly affect the corner/wing magnets, so the relative polarity of the two sets doesn't matter. Just put one magnet in each midge half, so each half is identical, match one type of wing half to the midge, and match the other type to the corners.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 11, 2017)

I've done 2 5x5's so far and I've used the same configuration for both as in the attached pic ... They both have turned out quite well.



Edit: for each "line" the polarity travels in the same direction


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I've done 2 5x5's so far and I've used the same configuration for both as in the attached pic ... They both have turned out quite well.
> 
> View attachment 8473
> 
> Edit: for each "line" the polarity travels in the same direction


That's exactly what I was trying to describe as far as placement. Do you think relative polarity of the two sets of magnets actually makes a difference?


----------



## mitja (Oct 11, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to describe as far as placement. Do you think relative polarity of the two sets of magnets actually makes a difference?


I think you are all correct. If you assemble the edge and midge of Johnny Reggae's image, you get what DMCubing did.


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 11, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I can't tell if that's showing 2 magnets in one half of a wing, but if it is that's unnecessary. The wing/midge magnets don't significantly affect the corner/wing magnets, so the relative polarity of the two sets doesn't matter. Just put one magnet in each midge half, so each half is identical, match one type of wing half to the midge, and match the other type to the corners.


I'm afraid I don't understand your terminology, "midges" and "wings". Which, specifically, are these cubie pieces? Thanks. 

When I first sketched this out I noticed I had some redundancy which would have totaled to 144 magnets, but eliminated those magnets, giving me now a total of 96 magnets required. I'm guessing this is correct. Again, I'm completely new to 5x5.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand your terminology, "midges" and "wings". Which, specifically, are these cubie pieces? Thanks.
> 
> When I first sketched this out I noticed I had some redundancy which would have totaled to 144 magnets, but eliminated those magnets, giving me now a total of 96 magnets required. I'm guessing this is correct. Again, I'm completely new to 5x5.



96 magnets is correct. 144 is what I do for 6x6 and 7x7. The way I'm using the terms "midge" is the middle edge, "wing" is the piece between the midge and the corner.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 11, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand your terminology, "midges" and "wings". Which, specifically, are these cubie pieces? Thanks.
> 
> When I first sketched this out I noticed I had some redundancy which would have totaled to 144 magnets, but eliminated those magnets, giving me now a total of 96 magnets required. I'm guessing this is correct. Again, I'm completely new to 5x5.


I don't quite understand the terminology either, but I think a wing is an outer edge and a midge is a center edge. However, I do know that 96 magnets is correct.


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 11, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 96 magnets is correct. 144 is what I do for 6x6 and 7x7. The way I'm using the terms "midge" is the middle edge, "wing" is the piece between the midge and the corner.


Thanks!!! Yeah, I didn't know that. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 11, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Thanks!!! Yeah, I didn't know that. I appreciate it!!!


No problem. Not sure where I first heard the terminology, but I've run across it recently in some videos I've watched on 4BLD and 5BLD. By extension 6x6 and 7x7 have inner and outer wings.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 12, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to describe as far as placement. Do you think relative polarity of the two sets of magnets actually makes a difference?


I assume it does as the cube feels "solid" when turning. There doesn't seem to be any turns that are not the same around the whole cube.


----------



## mitja (Oct 12, 2017)

I have one 5x5 with polarities not in line. So if you take Johnny's line on photo it goes N S S N . But all over the cube. It still works Ok. There is no repelling pieces, the "otside" magnets do not interact with "inside" magnets.
My bigger isue is, how to make qiyi 5x5 as good as 4x4. From design point of view 5x5 should be better but for now 4x4 magnetic Wuque is the best cube I ever had including 3x3's. I believe, if I would combine different spring and screw lenght it would get better, just never had time to try enough different combinations.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 13, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I magnetize mostly 3x3s, well, because they're cool and that's what I grew up with, and I've done 2x2s and 4x4s, but 5x5 is completely brand new to me. Is this pretty much the way folks are laying out the magnets in their 5x5s?View attachment 8472


Can someone draw a picture like this but for how magnets are placed in a 6x6?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 13, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Can someone draw a picture like this but for how magnets are placed in a 6x6?


It's hard for me to upload a picture, but I'll take a shot at a diagram. This is if you look at each edge, from one corner to another:
3x3:
| +|- | |
| | -|+ |

4x4:
| +|- -|+ | |
| | +|- -|+ |

5x5:
| +|- | -|+ | |
| | +|- | -|+ |

6x6:
| +|- | +|- -|+ | |
| | +|- -|+ | -|+ |

7x7:
| +|- | -|+ | +|- | |
| | +|- | -|+ | -|+ |

Does that make any sense? I've never done a 2x2, or anything bigger than a 7x7, but if you can figure out these chicken scratches you should be able to magnetize any size cube. If you'll note, a 6x6 is basically a 4x4 and a 5x5 put together.


----------



## Mcube90 (Oct 14, 2017)

One question about glueing the magnets:
I see some people put glue on the plastic and then place the magnet onto the glue and some people put the magnet against the plastic first and then put glue over it. Is one way better than the other? Because I find it easier to place the magnet first and then put glue over it. The magnet would also come closer to the plastic if there is no glue in between the plastic and the magnet, but the layer of glue is maybe too thin to make any difference anyway.


----------



## DMCubing (Oct 14, 2017)

Mcube90 said:


> One question about glueing the magnets:
> I see some people put glue on the plastic and then place the magnet onto the glue and some people put the magnet against the plastic first and then put glue over it. Is one way better than the other? Because I find it easier to place the magnet first and then put glue over it. The magnet would also come closer to the plastic if there is no glue in between the plastic and the magnet, but the layer of glue is maybe too thin to make any difference anyway.



I've tested this. The notion of assuming that enough glue will end up under the magnets by placing the glue last is false. The extremely thin layer of glue that you'll end up with won't be strong enough to handle the rigors of cubing. You're better off having a little glue under the magnet, then over the side and top of the magnet. The idea is to have the magnet encapsulated in glue. Some people are very hard on cubes, slamming them down onto hard surfaces. You need your magnets glued as best as possible. 

It's also advisable to use a cotton swab and clean the factory lube off the interior of the cubie pieces with rubbing alcohol. This improves the bond. There's more lube inside the pieces than you'd think. 

I often score (scratch and rough up) the areas where the magnets are placed after I've cleaned the lube off to improve the bond. 

As carefully as I am with gluing, I've still had people loosen a magnet in one of my cubes.


----------



## Mcube90 (Oct 14, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I've tested this. The notion of assuming that enough glue will end up under the magnets by placing the glue last is false. The extremely thin layer of glue that you'll end up with won't be strong enough to handle the rigors of cubing. You're better off having a little glue under the magnet, then over the side and top of the magnet. The idea is to have the magnet encapsulated in glue. Some people are very hard on cubes, slamming them down onto hard surfaces. You need your magnets glued as best as possible.
> 
> It's also advisable to use a cotton swab and clean the factory lube off the interior of the cubie pieces with rubbing alcohol. This improves the bond. There's more lube inside the pieces than you'd think.
> 
> ...



I never expected that any glue would end up under the magnet when putting the glue last. I thought it was enough that glue was covered around the magnet and not necessarily under the magnet. I magnetized both my 2x2 and 6x6 this way and after the glue dried I tried to rip out the magnet and it was pretty rock solid, it would require some immense force to dislocate the magnet at that point. But maybe it gets weaker by time. I used a lot of glue though so I was sure that the glue made contact to the plastic all around the magnet. But yeah, I guess it's safer and better to put the glue first and then place the magnet on top of it.


----------



## mitja (Oct 14, 2017)

I put glue always under and over the magnet. First, I place the two magnets, then slide them away, apply glue on the plastic, slide magnets back into correct position and put glue over them. It is much harder work, but I managed to speed up the procedure and never had a loose magnet. I always use slow drying gel ( Loctite with 60s drying time) superglue, that allows to place magnets. With this gel you better wait at least 3-4 hours before assembly.


----------



## ThatCuberKoko (Oct 16, 2017)

Basically I just want to know what y'all think on adding magnets to cubes like the MF3RS2?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 16, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It's hard for me to upload a picture, but I'll take a shot at a diagram. This is if you look at each edge, from one corner to another:
> 3x3:
> | +|- | |
> | | -|+ |
> ...


Maybe you could email me a picture? I'll PM you my email address if you want too.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 16, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I've tested this. The notion of assuming that enough glue will end up under the magnets by placing the glue last is false. The extremely thin layer of glue that you'll end up with won't be strong enough to handle the rigors of cubing. You're better off having a little glue under the magnet, then over the side and top of the magnet. The idea is to have the magnet encapsulated in glue. Some people are very hard on cubes, slamming them down onto hard surfaces. You need your magnets glued as best as possible.
> 
> It's also advisable to use a cotton swab and clean the factory lube off the interior of the cubie pieces with rubbing alcohol. This improves the bond. There's more lube inside the pieces than you'd think.
> 
> ...


I've never put glue under the magnets, mostly because I'm lazy in some respects, and just put glue over the magnets. I've done a fair number now, and have also removed some magnets to put other magnets in and the 2 that I've done have been a small mission to say the least. Those magnets are stuck good and well, so much that I've ended up damaging some cubie pieces trying to take the magnets off


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 16, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Maybe you could email me a picture? I'll PM you my email address if you want too.


I'll draw up a picture and figure out how to upload it later today.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 16, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I'll draw up a picture and figure out how to upload it later today.


thanks!!!


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 16, 2017)

Let me know if this works and the picture makes sense:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxhjd6HVoV6kbmlKVFJSR3NqYzA/view?usp=drivesdk
Note that the corners in the Yufu are not magnetized (orange ink denotes what it should be if it were magnetized), and the polarities in the G6 are slightly different from what is written. The way the G6 is and the way it's written both work, but what is written will make it slightly easier to place the magnets.


----------



## mitja (Oct 16, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Let me know if this works and the picture makes sense:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxhjd6HVoV6kbmlKVFJSR3NqYzA/view?usp=drivesdk
> Note that the corners in the Yufu are not magnetized (orange ink denotes what it should be if it were magnetized), and the polarities in the G6 are slightly different from what is written. The way the G6 is and the way it's written both work, but what is written will make it slightly easier to place the magnets.


This looks very nice, but a question: here at Johnny's Wushuang image the polarities should follow in Line NSNS.


JohnnyReggae said:


> I've done 2 5x5's so far and I've used the same configuration for both as in the attached pic ... They both have turned out quite well.
> 
> View attachment 8473
> 
> Edit: for each "line" the polarity travels in the same direction



On your image, I noticed they are going NS SN.( thats how I did it). I know it both works, but which do you think is better?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 16, 2017)

mitja said:


> This looks very nice, but a question: here at Johnny's Wushuang image the polarities should follow in Line NSNS.
> 
> 
> On your image, I noticed they are going NS SN.( thats how I did it). I know it both works, but which do you think is better?



I don't think it matters for odd-layered cubes, because the distances between the non-adjoining magnets are large enough that they barely interact. I am intending to magnetize a yuxin 5x5 at some point, I might just pick up 2 and try it both ways just to see.


----------



## mitja (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks, so which magnets do you recommend for Qiji Wushuang 5x5? Did you like the" 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, 4x2 n38 inside" combo ? I also want to try qiji 6x6 and G6. should i use the same combo?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 16, 2017)

mitja said:


> Thanks, so which magnets do you recommend for Qiji Wushuang 5x5? Did you like the" 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, 4x2 n38 inside" combo ? I also want to try qiji 6x6 and G6. should i use the same combo?



The 4x2 n35/n38 combo is a good balance, in my opinion. I find the Wushuang (and this may just be the puzzle I got) to be a little gummy. Otherwise it's really good. If you want a subtle magnetic feel you probably want something lighter, as this is fairly pronounced. On the last two 6x6s I've done I've used the the 4x2 n38 between the inner and outer wings. I used 4x2 n35s between corners and outer wings on the G6, and approximated that strength with 4x1.5 n38s on the Yuxin Red because 4x2 were too big to fit in the corners. Since the inner slice is doubled you definitely want something weaker there. The G6 I used all 4x1 n52s, and I thought it came out a little strong. I used half and half 4x1 n52s and 4x1 n38s on the inner layer of the Red, and thought that was a pretty good balance. I've never done a Wuhua, so I can't say for sure what will fit there. It is on my short list of cubes to magnetize, though, once I sell some of the ones I've already done and have some money to spend on cubes and magnets. If they'll fit I'll probably go with the same magnets I used in the Red.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 17, 2017)

I put n38 4x1.5mm in a Warrior W and it is a my main. It may be a bit weak strength for most, but perfect for me!


----------



## NewbieCuber (Oct 23, 2017)

I just magnetized a YuXin Little Magic 3x3 with 4mmx2mm n50 and the lock feel is quite pronounced. I've order some weaker magnets to try it on some other cubes. I think the n50 is probably a bit too strong, but dang, it is super stable.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 25, 2017)

I used N35 4x2 in a GuoGuan Yuexiao Pro (which has magnet slots, which is nice and makes the whole process a lot faster). It gave a very subtle but still noticeable result.

The same N35 4x2 magnets are very strong in a 2x2 (MoHuanShouSu Chuwen). So strong that I think about ripping them out again and using weaker ones. What magnets could I use that feel maybe 30% weaker? How do N35 4x1.5 magnets compare?

Edit: I used the K&J website and if I did it correctly, 4x1.5 are 15% weaker and 4x1 are 33% weaker. I think either would be a improvement. Now the real question is: do I rip out the magnets or do I order a new cube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 25, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> I used N35 4x2 in a GuoGuan Yuexiao Pro (which has magnet slots, which is nice and makes the whole process a lot faster). It gave a very subtle but still noticeable result.
> 
> The same N35 4x2 magnets are very strong in a 2x2 (MoHuanShouSu Chuwen). So strong that I think about ripping them out again and using weaker ones. What magnets could I use that feel maybe 30% weaker? How do N35 4x1.5 magnets compare?
> 
> Edit: I used the K&J website and if I did it correctly, 4x1.5 are 15% weaker and 4x1 are 33% weaker. I think either would be a improvement. Now the real question is: do I rip out the magnets or do I order a new cube?




I ripped about 25 magnets off a cube, I used nail polish remover that set for a while. It wasn’t that hard. It took me about 20 or so minutes. Be aware that I did have to throw some away because they were chipped and they wouldnt lay right. Good luck!


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 25, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> I used N35 4x2 in a GuoGuan Yuexiao Pro (which has magnet slots, which is nice and makes the whole process a lot faster). It gave a very subtle but still noticeable result.
> 
> The same N35 4x2 magnets are very strong in a 2x2 (MoHuanShouSu Chuwen). So strong that I think about ripping them out again and using weaker ones. What magnets could I use that feel maybe 30% weaker? How do N35 4x1.5 magnets compare?
> 
> Edit: I used the K&J website and if I did it correctly, 4x1.5 are 15% weaker and 4x1 are 33% weaker. I think either would be a improvement. Now the real question is: do I rip out the magnets or do I order a new cube?



As someone with (unfortunately) a lot of experience removing magnets, the way I've done is to soak the pieces in hot soapy water overnight or for a few hours, then ply them out with a screwdriver. Then repeat for any stubborn ones that are left. The magnets will still be usable as well


----------



## gavinz (Oct 25, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> I used N35 4x2 in a GuoGuan Yuexiao Pro (which has magnet slots, which is nice and makes the whole process a lot faster). It gave a very subtle but still noticeable result.
> 
> The same N35 4x2 magnets are very strong in a 2x2 (MoHuanShouSu Chuwen). So strong that I think about ripping them out again and using weaker ones. What magnets could I use that feel maybe 30% weaker? How do N35 4x1.5 magnets compare?
> 
> Edit: I used the K&J website and if I did it correctly, 4x1.5 are 15% weaker and 4x1 are 33% weaker. I think either would be a improvement. Now the real question is: do I rip out the magnets or do I order a new cube?


I used 4x2 N35 in my XingHen and it was too strong so when I got my ChuWen I used 3x2 N35 and it's so much better.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 25, 2017)

What’s in the cubicle Chuwen and XingHen? Thanks


----------



## Cubing 101 (Oct 26, 2017)

does any one know the magnet size and strength in the SM?


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 26, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What’s in the cubicle Chuwen and XingHen? Thanks


I'm positive that SCS uses N50 3x1.5mm magnets for the Chuwen 2x2. I have those in my Chuwen and they are great!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 26, 2017)

Cubing 101 said:


> does any one know the magnet size and strength in the SM?


3x2 N35


----------



## gavinz (Oct 26, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What’s in the cubicle Chuwen and XingHen? Thanks


There is lube in the Cubicle ChuWen and XingHen.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 26, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I ripped about 25 magnets off a cube, I used nail polish remover that set for a while. It wasn’t that hard. It took me about 20 or so minutes. Be aware that I did have to throw some away because they were chipped and they wouldnt lay right. Good luck!





Rubix Cubix said:


> As someone with (unfortunately) a lot of experience removing magnets, the way I've done is to soak the pieces in hot soapy water overnight or for a few hours, then ply them out with a screwdriver. Then repeat for any stubborn ones that are left. The magnets will still be usable as well



I decided to order a second cube and use N35 4x1 magnets this time. So I'll skip the ripping-out. The old one with the stronger magnets will stay a back-up cube.


----------



## Cubing 101 (Oct 26, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> 3x2 N35


Thanks I just bought a gan air S.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

What magnet strength is in the cubicle valk 3 m?


----------



## mitja (Oct 27, 2017)

If you use N35 4x2 mm, it should be fine. Thats medium pull. If you like strong pull, then N38, but it gets much stronger.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 27, 2017)

Today I realized that I used the magnet-calculator wrong. So I ordered N35 4x1.5 as well and I'll see what works best.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> 3x2 N35


Wow, that's quite light. It must be a very subtle lock.


----------



## big_moe5 (Oct 29, 2017)

wheres the cheapest place to buy magnets?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

Ebay, but I hear often times they are weaker than stated. I buy from Guassboys. They are about $5 per 50 magnets. Free shipping over $10 and use discount code “DMCUBING” to save 10% at checkout


----------



## gavinz (Oct 29, 2017)

big_moe5 said:


> wheres the cheapest place to buy magnets?


Aliexpress, PM me if you want me to link 4x2 N35s, 5x1.5 N35s and 3x2 N35s that I found.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 29, 2017)

big_moe5 said:


> wheres the cheapest place to buy magnets?


I buy them from ebay. N35 4x2 only cost 1€ per 50 magnets.


----------



## big_moe5 (Nov 4, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Aliexpress, PM me if you want me to link 4x2 N35s, 5x1.5 N35s and 3x2 N35s that I found.



YES PLEASE, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chron0s (Nov 5, 2017)

I put 4x1 N38s into a Dayan 2x2 (new plastic) and pretty happy with it. These magnets are on the lighter side for my preferences but add some stability.

I ordered a second 2x2 in new plastic and will try something slightly stronger in there.

I also magnetized a second feihu and really like this cube with setup and magnets. I put a TON of silk into the cube and it feels awesome. One problem: the internal center pieces tend to catch, this is a design flaw. Tighter tensions are required to prevent it - I'm going to try rounding the edges of the center pieces (where it catches) and see if that helps.

Haven't magnetized any other cubes lately, will report in when I've tried more.


----------



## chron0s (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone know good size / strength for magnetizing the slice on a Moyu and Volt square-1? I see the cubicle is using rectangular magnets for the volt.


----------



## chron0s (Nov 7, 2017)

I magnetized my GAN 249 tonight - was more or less painless and like doing a chuwen or xinghen. Some notes:

1. I had to pry the sides off with a plastic razor. I was worried I'd break a tab but it all went ok, but be gentle.
2. You can't run bigger magnets in here diameter wise! 4mm doesn't look like it'll fit :/
3. There are lots of little tabs and other structural elements under the caps so be careful when gluing if you want it to go together.

I used 'Future Glue Gel' - my first gel krazy glue and can't believe how much easier it was. The glue holds the magnets nicely in place during placement and allows me to get them snug.

I put in 1/10'' x 1/16'' N42 magnets from K&J magnets, I like these a lot in 2x2s. In the 249 they feel surprisingly strong, this cube really doesn't need a lot of magnetic strength. They make the cube very stable! I'd like to try one more with a slightly weaker magnet.

I lubed with silk and lubicle speedy and what a difference it made for this cube.

Credit to GANS for such a surprisingly innovative design. I LOVE being able to get consistent tensions without having to take the cube apart - just tighten the nuts down to the same amount, gauged by looking at how much of the screw is sticking up above the GAN nut. Wish all cubes worked this way.

I like this cube but still need to play with it a lot more. Lube and setup are essential and improve the feeling and corner cutting tremendously.

Will report in when I do more cubes.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 7, 2017)

I've not been doing much magnetisation recently but had a bit of free time today. I did a MF3RS and a Yuxin Little Magic. Really pleased with the MF3RS. It's far better than it was out of the box. Really nice subtle feel which I think will be great for blind. The Yuxin is good too. A fantastic budget cube already, it feels more solid and expensive. The plastic is thin so the N35 4x2s are a bit too strong for it but with something a touch weaker it could be my main.

In other news, my 3yo is currently walking around the house dragging a >2m long string of magnets saying it's his pet robot cat.


----------



## chron0s (Nov 8, 2017)

Realization I just made ordering more magnets for 2x2s:

K&J has a bunch of magnets in 1/10'' and 1/16'' diameter. I've found some to be too weak, and others too strong.

just ordered a bunch in the full range between 4x1 N35 and 4x1 N38 in strength. I'm going to try putting the smallest ones onto existing magnetized cubes to nudge the strength up just a bit - lets me dial it in.

Here's a concept: you get a magnet in 'lite' tension but you can add magnets yourself by stacking more on to push the strength up. Good at least during the research phase to find the right tension, for the final version you can add a magnet in the right strength to keep the weight down.

I think people have already realized this but its the first time it occurred to me!


----------



## applezfall (Nov 8, 2017)

are this safe?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lgo_pvid=35b66e48-7d80-4742-ae28-ad1e60940a88
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50p...lgo_pvid=21a8b88b-ec29-44ba-9bfd-43d9af9d5576
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50p...lgo_pvid=74b52606-2788-4733-affd-26bd3df97161


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Aliexpress, PM me if you want me to link 4x2 N35s, 5x1.5 N35s and 3x2 N35s that I found.


@DMCubing ordered 3x2 magnets from aliexpress and he never got them


----------



## gavinz (Nov 12, 2017)

applezfall said:


> @DMCubing ordered 3x2 magnets from aliexpress and he never got them


He probably ordered from a bad seller.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

gavinz said:


> He probably ordered from a bad seller.


maybe,I am thinking of ordering from them but I dont want to get scammed


----------



## DMCubing (Nov 12, 2017)

gavinz said:


> He probably ordered from a bad seller.


Two separate sellers, back in February, thinking my odds of being ripped off would be less by purchasing from two different sellers. Since then, I only buy from domestic US magnetic companies (Gaussboys, Apex, and Thackery) and an occasional purchase from China, magnets365.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Two separate sellers, back in February, thinking my odds of being ripped off would be less by purchasing from two different sellers. Since then, I only buy from domestic US magnetic companies (Gaussboys, Apex, and Thackery) and an occasional purchase from China, magnets365.


overseas shipping is pretty expensive
also from what seller did you buy your 3x2s?


----------



## DMCubing (Nov 12, 2017)

applezfall said:


> overseas shipping is pretty expensive
> also from what seller did you buy your 3x2s?


I just dug through all my PayPal and online purchases and can't find the sellers. Good case scenario would be that they never charged my card, which is what it's beginning to look like, but if I get a chance this week, I'll try to track the transactions down through my email, as there should be a record of it somewhere. 
You didn't mention where you're from. If you're not in the US, I've had great service from magnets365. They're in China and have free shipping.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I just dug through all my PayPal and online purchases and can't find the sellers. Good case scenario would be that they never charged my card, which is what it's beginning to look like, but if I get a chance this week, I'll try to track the transactions down through my email, as there should be a record of it somewhere.
> You didn't mention where you're from. If you're not in the US, I've had great service from magnets365. They're in China and have free shipping.


I am from Moldova (you can check my wca profile for that info )
I will look into magnets365


----------



## DMCubing (Nov 12, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I am from Moldova (you can check my wca profile for that info )
> I will look into magnets365


I actually did check your profile here before replying. It said you were from home or something like that.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> I actually did check your profile here before replying. It said you were from home or something like that.


Lol a lot a people put a stupid location but I meant my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016NAGR01
Also I looked into magnets365 and they have the magnets that I need expect magnets for a 2x2


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 12, 2017)

To the best of my knowledge there hasn't been a single database made public like this, and it seems like it could come in handy. Pull is in pounds, as calculated with the KJ Magnetics calculator.
Price in US dollars, for the smallest quantity available, and do not account for shipping or discounts.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mXVp-M4ILYu_TTEjAbJK3vbGZrM/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2017)

Is there a consensus for magnets to use in 60mm 4x4s (Mini AoSu, Yuxin Blue)? I've found people saying N52 3x1.5 inner with N38 4x2 outer, as well as people saying to use the WuQue's N48 4x1.5 inner with 5x1 outer. I'm a little concerned with the larger magnets fitting in the slightly smaller pieces.

I'd prefer a lighter magnetic feel overall, my mini AoSu's outer layers are quite good already I'm just looking to increase stability a bit.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 14, 2017)

Is it possible to meaningfully magnetise the Shengshou kilominx (without drilling holes like in the Cubicle Galaxy M)?



Spoiler: rambling/thoughts



The edge pieces aren't symmetrical (!), with differently shaped holes on either side at different radii. You could put small magnets in there along with magnets in the corners, but consider these. (i) There's only one layer of plastic between the magnets (so ~1 mm) rather than two. (ii) For the hole further away from the core, the magnets in the edge have to be really tiny, like 2×1 tiny. (iii) For the hole nearer to the core, there's a bit more space, and maybe a 3×2 or 4×2 might fit. (iv) If you magnetise only one of the two holes, there may be polarity-related issues. (v) Regardless, the faces won't have a consistent magnetic pull, although the inconsistency might or might not be noticeable.

You could also place the magnet "on the side", so (e.g.) the north pole faces outwards (as in outside of the puzzle) and the south pole faces inwards (as in towards the core), which would eliminate polarity concerns and allow for larger magnets, but side-to-side magnetic attraction is much weaker than face-to-face attraction.

The corner pieces have a "unified" design (not split pieces, not exterior caps), although on each corner, one of the interior faces is a removable cap, so you _can_ still place magnets on the inside. It could be possible to magnetise just the corners and forget about the edges entirely (like a 2×2×2), but there is an inherently large distance between the two corners due to puzzle geometry (~7 mm at minimum), and the magnetic strength calculator is telling me there's essentially zero force between the magnets if we constrain the magnets to be small enough to fit within the pieces. (Increasing magnet diameter also forces them to be further apart; with 5 mm diameter magnets, the distance has to be at least ~11 mm, I think.)


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

DavidWoner said:


> Is there a consensus for magnets to use in 60mm 4x4s (Mini AoSu, Yuxin Blue)? I've found people saying N52 3x1.5 inner with N38 4x2 outer, as well as people saying to use the WuQue's N48 4x1.5 inner with 5x1 outer. I'm a little concerned with the larger magnets fitting in the slightly smaller pieces.
> 
> I'd prefer a lighter magnetic feel overall, my mini AoSu's outer layers are quite good already I'm just looking to increase stability a bit.



I don't think there's any consensus on magnets at all. I just saw somebody on reddit yesterday saying that magnets aren't any good except to stabilize a very unstable cube. I used 4x2 n38 and 4x1.5 n38 in a yuxin blue and I like it, but if you're looking for a subtle magnetic feel that won't work. I personally prefer having the cube in hand to measure the size of the spaces, but if the magnet will fit without making the cube too difficult to turn the bigger (diameter) the better, generally.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 14, 2017)

I've just used N35 4x2mm outer and N35 4x1.5mm inner on a Wuque and the inners are far too strong. I meant to use 4x1mm but picked up the wrong stack.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I've just used N35 4x2mm outer and N35 4x1.5mm inner on a Wuque and the inners are far too strong. I meant to use 4x1mm but picked up the wrong stack.



Is the inner layer too strong relative to the outer layer, or is it too strong all around?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Is the inner layer too strong relative to the outer layer, or is it too strong all around?


The outer layers are really nice but the inners are difficult to turn. I'm being sent a few spare edge pieces and some 4x.5mm magnets so I can avoid ripping out all the magnets.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Is the inner layer too strong relative to the outer layer, or is it too strong all around?


I used 3x1.5mm N50 for the inner layer. It is great!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 15, 2017)

Also I know this has been talked about before but what magnets are good for a Wushuang 5x5? If someone knows the pages that this was discussed that would be helpful. I don't have time to look though them all. Thanks.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 15, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Also I know this has been talked about before but what magnets are good for a Wushuang 5x5? If someone knows the pages that this was discussed that would be helpful. I don't have time to look though them all. Thanks.



4x2 n35 outside, 4x2 n38 inside fit and work fairly well, but they aren't exactly what could be described as subtle, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## a3533 (Nov 16, 2017)

Did anyone tried magnetising 3x3 but instead of putting them between edge and corner, put between center and edge?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2017)

a3533 said:


> Did anyone tried magnetising 3x3 but instead of putting them between edge and corner, put between center and edge?


Yes. I've done the MF3RS. A lot of cubes are not suited as there are contours in the sides if the pieces but the MF3RS is nice and straight. I used N35 5x1mm magnets. The cube is really nice.


----------



## a3533 (Nov 16, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Yes. I've done the MF3RS. A lot of cubes are not suited as there are contours in the sides if the pieces but the MF3RS is nice and straight. I used N35 5x1mm magnets. The cube is really nice.


Wow, seems interesting! I'm going to try this because mine is also MF3RS! Thanks for the info anyway! But can you help me with the polarity of magnets or have any guide on youtube?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2017)

a3533 said:


> Wow, seems interesting! I'm going to try this because mine is also MF3RS! Thanks for the info anyway! But can you help me with the polarity of magnets or have any guide on youtube?


Polarity is easy. Edges have one and centres have the other. In practice it's a bit fiddly as there's no space to just drop the magnet in and let it turn itself the right way around so you need to keep track of them. I took the whole core apart to do it.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 16, 2017)

So I made a Yuxin Red M and used 3x2 n35 in the outer layers but they seem way to weak. 3x2 is the only size that will fit so can someone send me a link of where I can get stronger 3x2 magnets?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 16, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> So I made a Yuxin Red M and used 3x2 n35 in the outer layers but they seem way to weak. 3x2 is the only size that will fit so can someone send me a link of where I can get stronger 3x2 magnets?


Gaussboys has 3x1.5 n52. You can always stack magnets. 3x3 n52 would likely be about right.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 16, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Gaussboys has 3x1.5 n52. You can always stack magnets. 3x3 n52 would likely be about right.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 16, 2017)

a3533 said:


> Did anyone tried magnetising 3x3 but instead of putting them between edge and corner, put between center and edge?


I've seen a YT-video where someone did this with an X-Man Galaxy megaminx, because there's zero space in the corner.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 16, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> I've seen a YT-video where someone did this with an X-Man Galaxy megaminx, because there's zero space in the corner.



I did this with a Qiyi Qiheng megaminx (no video). It's very difficult to get all 5 (4 for a cube) in one center piece, and at the end of the day I slightly prefer my non-magnetized Yuxin megaminx.


----------



## big_moe5 (Nov 17, 2017)

best magnets for valk3?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 17, 2017)

big_moe5 said:


> best magnets for valk3?


4x2 n35


----------



## DMCubing (Nov 17, 2017)

a3533 said:


> Did anyone tried magnetising 3x3 but instead of putting them between edge and corner, put between center and edge?


Yes, four times. I don't like the results. You need a strong magnet to pull it off. I find the standard way of placing magnets in the edge and corner pieces give an overall more even feel. I think I posted pics of a couple of them here somewhere.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 17, 2017)

Yuxin Little Magic. I've tried N35 4mm x 2mm and it's a bit strong. Should I go for 4 x 1.5 or a mix? Opinions please?


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 18, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 4x2 n35 outside, 4x2 n38 inside fit and work fairly well, but they aren't exactly what could be described as subtle, if that's what you're looking for.


What about 3x2 N35 for inner?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 18, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> What about 3x2 N35 for inner?


With what outside? Most of the benefit of magnetizing big cubes is in stabilizing the inner layers, so when you turn an outer layer the inner layers don't come along with, but stay together. To that end you want stronger magnets on the inner layers than the outer layers. 3x2 n35 will have roughly half the pull force of the 4x2 n38 that I recommended; my guess is that you wouldn't want less than about 30% less pull.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 18, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> With what outside? Most of the benefit of magnetizing big cubes is in stabilizing the inner layers, so when you turn an outer layer the inner layers don't come along with, but stay together. To that end you want stronger magnets on the inner layers than the outer layers. 3x2 n35 will have roughly half the pull force of the 4x2 n38 that I recommended; my guess is that you wouldn't want less than about 30% less pull.


4x2mm n35 or 50 for the outer. Probably N35. 

I just made my mini 45mm 3x3 magnetic with N35 4x2mm. It feels great!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 18, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> 4x2mm n35 or 50 for the outer. Probably N35.



Yeah, I doubt you'll be happy with that. Maybe if you switch inner and outer, but then I'm going to guess even then the outer layers are going to be pretty weak. 



CornerCutter said:


> I just made my mini 45mm 3x3 magnetic with N35 4x2mm. It feels great!



That sounds pretty good!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anybody know if 4x2 magnets fit in the Yuxin red or wuji?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 20, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> Does anybody know if 4x2 magnets fit in the Yuxin red or wuji?


Inner layers they fit fine. I've used 4x1.5 in the corners of a Red, I don't think you can fit bigger than 4x1 in the corners of a Wuji. IMO the best cube I've magnetized is a Wuji with 4x2 n38 inside, 4x1 n52 on the outside slice.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2017)

Here are 2 cubes I put magnets in recently.

https://youtu.be.com/QH5V0PBa42E
https://youtu.be.com/RC14YJ3PKUw


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 25, 2017)

I am going to magnetize 5 Yuxin little magics. What strength would you guys like to know the feeling/ think would be good. I am already trying the Cubicle Lite kit.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2017)

Has anybody tried magnetizing a yuxin 30mm keychain cube? I've ordered one for my sister for Christmas, and I'm getting ready to put in a giant order of magnets from Gaussboys, just wondering what magnets will fit. Also does anybody know what the largest diameter magnets will fit in a Little Magic? I've heard of people using 4x2, but if possible I'd rather use 5x1 or 6x1.

Different topic, but to avoid a double post . . .
I finally got a caliper yesterday, so I can measure the thickness of the plastic in cubes before I buy magnets. Early results for the good of the cause:

Yuxin 5x5 (stickerless):
Inner: 0.080" +/- 0.001"
Outer: 0.082" +/- 0.001"

Qiyi Wushuang (black):
Inner: 0.075" +/- 0.003"
Outer: 0.068" +/- 0.003"

Yuxin Blue (black):
Inner: 0.081" +/- 0.001"
Outer: 0.080" +/- 0.002"

Qiyi Wuque (stickerless):
Inner: 0.073" +/- 0.002"
Outer: 0.063" +/- 0.002"

The black cubes are both magnetized and fairly well broken in, the stickerless ones are not magnetized and basically new. It's surprising how much difference these figures make when you plug them into a magnet strength calculator.


----------



## Mcube90 (Dec 14, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> So I made a Yuxin Red M and used 3x2 n35 in the outer layers but they seem way to weak. 3x2 is the only size that will fit so can someone send me a link of where I can get stronger 3x2 magnets?



I made my Yuxin Red with 4x2 in all pieces (different strenghts though) and they just barely fit but it worked and the result was great.



ComputerGuy365 said:


> Does anybody know if 4x2 magnets fit in the Yuxin red or wuji?


4x2 fits in the Yuxin Red and in all pieces of the Wuji except for the corners. For my Wuji I used 4x1.5 in the outermost slice and 4x2 for the rest. I think 4x1.5 is the biggest you can go in the corners.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Has anybody tried magnetizing a yuxin 30mm keychain cube? I've ordered one for my sister for Christmas, and I'm getting ready to put in a giant order of magnets from Gaussboys, just wondering what magnets will fit. Also does anybody know what the largest diameter magnets will fit in a Little Magic? I've heard of people using 4x2, but if possible I'd rather use 5x1 or 6x1.
> 
> Different topic, but to avoid a double post . . .
> I finally got a caliper yesterday, so I can measure the thickness of the plastic in cubes before I buy magnets. Early results for the good of the cause:
> ...


Please let me know what you try for the Wushuang.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Please let me know what you try for the Wushuang.



The Wushuang already has 4x2 n38 on the inner slice, 4x2 n35 on the outer slice. The inner/outer balance is perfect, ideal overall might be if all the magnets were 10-20% weaker.

I should have the magnets in the mailbox, so once I find time and my superglue I'm going to try my next 5x5 magnetization project: 2 Yuxin 5x5s, 6x1 n48 inside, 5x1 n52 outside. I'll experiment with relative polarity between sets of magnets.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 15, 2017)

Has anyone tried doing edge-center magnetization and corner-edge magnetization?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Has anyone tried doing edge-center magnetization and corner-edge magnetization?


@DMCubing has done center-edge on cubes, I've done it on a megaminx. In both cases the results were underwhelming. Corner-edge is standard. Were you thinking of doing both on one cube? That might be interesting.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> @DMCubing has done center-edge on cubes, I've done it on a megaminx. In both cases the results were underwhelming. Corner-edge is standard. Were you thinking of doing both on one cube? That might be interesting.


 Yeah, I was talking about doing both. It probably wouldn't have much practical application though.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I should have the magnets in the mailbox, so once I find time and my superglue I'm going to try my next 5x5 magnetization project: 2 Yuxin 5x5s, 6x1 n48 inside, 5x1 n52 outside. I'll experiment with relative polarity between sets of magnets.



The first one of these is done, the second is started. I usually run extremely loose tensions on magnetic big cubes, but this requires a little tighter than that. With good setup it's a really fantastic cube. About 20 solves in I've got a whole new set of PBs.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 25, 2017)

mitja said:


> This looks very nice, but a question: here at Johnny's Wushuang image the polarities should follow in Line NSNS.
> 
> 
> On your image, I noticed they are going NS SN.( thats how I did it). I know it both works, but which do you think is better?



Finally got these done. One stickerless Yuxin 5x5 with polarity NSNS, and another with NSSN. Both have 6x1 n48 inside, 5x1 n52 outside. I think the NSNS is slightly smoother, but that could be break-in or setup. I think I've got about 30 solves on that one, just one on the other. I tried to set them up the same, but maybe not identical tensions. Either way it's a fantastic setup, easily the best 5x5 I've ever had, times 2. A drop of Lubicle on the centers, cubicle weight 5 at the core, and 4 drops of silk on the pieces. 

I'll plan to have both magnetized cubes and a non-magnetized one for a control at Big Cheese Open 2018, if anyone wants to try them.


----------



## KarlManjaro (Dec 30, 2017)

is there any gummy feeling with that setup? I greatly decreased the performance of my first 5x5 with a similar lube scheme and even after cleaning had to buy a replacement. I may have simply used too much silk. Also planning on using n50s throughout my 5x5 with a nsns setup. I really wish I could sample your cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2017)

KarlManjaro said:


> is there any gummy feeling with that setup? I greatly decreased the performance of my first 5x5 with a similar lube scheme and even after cleaning had to buy a replacement. I may have simply used too much silk. Also planning on using n50s throughout my 5x5 with a nsns setup. I really wish I could sample your cubes.


No, it's really not gummy. I really don't recommend using the same magnets all around in a 5x5. You want less force on the outer layers. I've got a comp in 3 weeks where I'd like to have people compare them, after that I would be happy to sell you one. I do have a pretty gummy Wushuang. I personally prefer the yuxin.


----------



## KarlManjaro (Dec 31, 2017)

Is the idea of having weaker magnets on the outer layer for more center stability while solving 3x3 state? I have some extra n48s but that’s not much of a difference. Other posts I’ve found had weaker magnets on the inner layers. I wonder what pro shops do.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2017)

KarlManjaro said:


> Is the idea of having weaker magnets on the outer layer for more center stability while solving 3x3 state? I have some extra n48s but that’s not much of a difference. Other posts I’ve found had weaker magnets on the inner layers. I wonder what pro shops do.


That is precisely why you want weaker outer layers, plus even when you're turning the inner layers you're making outer layer turns as well, and you don't want the inner layers to come along for the ride. TheCubicle says that the Wushuang M has weaker outer layers. SCS doesn't specify.


----------



## KarlManjaro (Dec 31, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> That is precisely why you want weaker outer layers, plus even when you're turning the inner layers you're making outer layer turns as well, and you don't want the inner layers to come along for the ride. TheCubicle says that the Wushuang M has weaker outer layers. SCS doesn't specify.


Thanks for tip, glad I looked around before pulling the trigger. I’ll look into some weaker magnets. N48 - n50 doesn’t seem like it would be enough of a difference


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2017)

KarlManjaro said:


> Thanks for tip, glad I looked around before pulling the trigger. I’ll look into some weaker magnets. N48 - n50 doesn’t seem like it would be enough of a difference


What size magnets are you using? I have a Wushuang with 4x2 n38 and I think 4x1.5 n38, and the inner-outer balance is great but overall the magnets are too strong.


----------



## KarlManjaro (Dec 31, 2017)

My magnets are 4x2 and just rechecked my older magnets and they are n42 so that should be a nice balance between n50 inner and n42 outer. It will be strong but I like stronger magnets, the stability is good for my mediocre speed. I currently use 4x2 n50s in my valk and really like the clicky feedback.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2018)

(1) Has anyone magnetized a corner/edges galaxy megaminx? (1a) or maybe the v2? (2) How does one do it?
I scrambled Bill Wang's cubicle m megaminx at Michigan 2017, it was crazy good, and I want one, but can't quite afford $70.

If building one was feasible, then I would seriously consider undertaking the project as magnets should only cost <$5?. But I just opened one of the corners and I can't figure out how to fit a magnet, much less three, in there.

And I've heard that edge/center isn't worth it so I don't think I want to risk my megaminx for that.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> (1) Has anyone magnetized a corner/edges galaxy megaminx? (1a) or maybe the v2? (2) How does one do it?
> I scrambled Bill Wang's cubicle m megaminx at Michigan 2017, it was crazy good, and I want one, but can't quite afford $70.
> 
> If building one was feasible, then I would seriously consider undertaking the project as magnets should only cost <$5?. But I just opened one of the corners and I can't figure out how to fit a magnet, much less three, in there.
> ...



I think theCubicle actually drills out holes in the corners for the magnets. I've never seen one myself, I just saw a video or two about it. The center-edge Qiyi Qiheng that I did wasn't worth it. I've heard conflicting reports on whether the new Moyu megaminx can take magnets in unmodified corners.

IMO it's worth getting magnets that you know what they are. Gaussboys average about $0.10/each, so I'd plan on about $12 for 120 magnets.


----------



## kemuat (Jan 1, 2018)

What would anyone recommend using for a Thunderclap 4x4 mini? I plan on magnetizing mine. (Sorry if this was already asked, I am much too lazy to look through 30+ pages of questions.)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 3, 2018)

I just spent my evening discovering the wonder of magnetic cubes 
Thunderclap V1 + n35(Cubicle light magnet kit) + DNM37 = blown away
I've never handled a magnetic cube before but heard the hype and it is amazing. I'm glad I went with the light instead of normal strength, as the feel, to me, is exactly what I didn't realize I was missing. It's very subtly more stable during turns, especially certain algs like E- and N- perms that I frequently lock up on.
I read somewhere someone mentioned that if you want to feel a click, go with the strong, but if you just want stability, go with light strength magnets, and I would agree. Mine are enough to provide that bit of stability, but they do not correct an offset layer of more than about 3-5 degrees. This is enough to make OH incredible, as it doesn't correct bad turns but keeps normal turns from overshooting.
Overall, A+. I'm quite late to the magnet scene, but if anybody has been on the fence about whether to DIY any of their cubes, I say go for it. The Cubicle magnet kit and their little 2-minute video gave me everything I needed to know.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 6, 2018)

Decided to give magnetizing a cube a go. So I started with a WuShuang 5x5. Read up as much as I could and was able to get a few questions answered before I began ( Thanks @Chree ). It came out way better than I ever imagined. I can't stop solving it. This thread and some videos I've found have been very helpful and inspiring. I already have magnets inbound for 2 more cubes. Up next is a WuQue and a Yuxin 5x5. Can't wait!


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey I saw this and I had to answer. I'm going to magnitize my qiyi warrior w and I would recommend in any cube to have 2mmx4mm n48 magnets there that best magnets for any cube but mostly choose on personal preference. Here I will list the feelings of each magnet on the market.

N32- these magnets fell very weak any don't realy help in any way shape or form.

N35-these are a bit stronger than the n32 but are to weak to have a feeling but does help mildly with stability issues.

N40- These help more with stability than the n35 but the feeling is and bit more distinct went turning slowly.

N45-These are very simmaler to the n40- but stronger feeling when turning.

N48- I find that the n48 are the best balanced magnets with strength and feeling there not to clicky but has a very stable feeling. This is my chose if magnet for virtually any cube.

N50- Theses are very strong and have a clicky feeling that is to much for any cube.

As I said the n48 are the best magnet for any cube and are my go to magnet in the 2mmx4mm size. I apply them with super glue and add a extra coating of it so if I drop the cube the magnets will not fall out of place. The steps for where to put the magnets is simple take the first magnet and put in the left side of one half of a eadge piece but the spoke spot and the some for all the rest and the corners you need to get 1 third of a corner and put the magnet in a spot where it lines up with the other magnet.

The best glue I find to apply magnets with is pric stick no no no it's super glue it drys fast and it holds very well and most people have it already so that's the go to glue.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 8, 2018)

Magnetized a Mini Thunderclap 4x4 using some suggestions found in a YT discussion on @DMCubing 's YT channel. It was discovered that Chris Tran mentioned using 5x1 N48 and 3.2x1.6 N48 on the Cubicle Wuque and given that they are fairly similar cubes in design, that's exactly what I dropped in. Felt too strong at first, but I backed off the tensions and lubed it up a bit. Now it feels really solid.

Magnets add so much stability to the cubes. I still can't get over how great the 5x5 feels.

I gotta say, after starting on a 5x5 and coming up with a technique, doing the next cube was really effortless. You get a nice rhythm down with whatever system you come up with.


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey, that is awesome!!! That's the thing I really like best about my channel is the exchange of information and people sharing their knowledge and findings! I know the very thread you're talking about. So much useful information people have posted there. 

I've been wanting to do a 5x5 for many months now, actually. I think it was back in February when I drew my magnet blueprint for one. But since I'm not comfortable solving larger cubes, and more importantly, not sure about putting one back together, I've kind of put the project on the back burner. I need to take the plunge though!




Bemis said:


> Magnetized a Mini Thunderclap 4x4 using some suggestions found in a YT discussion on @DMCubing 's TY channel. It was discovered that Chris Tran mentioned using 5x1 N48 and 3.2x1.6 N48 on the Cubicle Wuque and given that they are fairly similar cubes in design, that's exactly what I dropped in. Felt too strong at first, but I backed off the tensions and lubed it up a bit. Now it feels really solid.
> 
> Magnets add so much stability to the cubes. I still can't get over how great the 5x5 feels.
> 
> I gotta say, after starting on a 5x5 and coming up with a technique, doing the next cube was really effortless. You get a nice rhythm down with whatever system you come up with.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 9, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> I've been wanting to do a 5x5 for many months now, actually. I think it was back in February when I drew my magnet blueprint for one. But since I'm not comfortable solving larger cubes, and more importantly, not sure about putting one back together, I've kind of put the project on the back burner. I need to take the plunge though!


A 5x5 is a lot easier to put back together than a 4x4 or 6x6. Just do it 

When it comes to 6x6 I would recommend securing the centers with some tape of sorts before you take it apart, and then to take it apart very gently to retain the inner mechanism in place so that you are left with a ball with large center pieces.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 9, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> Hey, that is awesome!!! That's the thing I really like best about my channel is the exchange of information and people sharing their knowledge and findings! I know the very thread you're talking about. So much useful information people have posted there.
> 
> I've been wanting to do a 5x5 for many months now, actually. I think it was back in February when I drew my magnet blueprint for one. But since I'm not comfortable solving larger cubes, and more importantly, not sure about putting one back together, I've kind of put the project on the back burner. I need to take the plunge though!



After assembling 2 of my 4x4s, I will echo @JohnnyReggae and say that the 5x5 assembly is MUCH MUCH MUCH easier than a 4x4. The cubies are attached to the ring pieces that build up the core so you have much more area to grip as you are putting it all together. I found that after it was magnetized, it was even easier since the pieces were holding on to each other, it wasn't trying to pop apart as I moved around the cube. Reassembly was the most fun part. Haha. Still blown away by the stability on the bigger cubes. I just got the magnets in yesterday for my next 5x5!


----------



## Bemis (Jan 14, 2018)

Guess I went on a bit of a magnetic rampage. Using @One Wheel 's suggestion for Yuxin 5x5, I use 6x1 n48 inside, 5x1 n52 outside and it came out absolutely perfect. I'm at the point where I can't pick a favorite 5x5.

Kinda funny that I had two 5x5s and a 4x4 under my belt before doing my first magnetic 3x3.

Spent yesterday and today setting up some 3x3s in the order that I did them listed below. Really felt like I messed up at first with how strong that GTS2 turned out, but the N50s redeemed themselves in the Cyclone Boys.

*Note: every one of these are stickerless

*MoYu WeiLong GTS2 (N50 4x2) *- way too strong, but feels fun during solves. Will do another with much weaker magnets. I'm leaving this one as it is because it is really fun when doing slow solves. It's easy to get a cadence going.
*Cyclone Boys FeiChi (N50 4x2)* - Absolutely perfect. Feels amazing. That thicker plastic needed the heavier magnets.
*MoJue M3 (N38 4x2)* - Loving this one. Smooth, fast, and just feels perfect. Magnets are light, but noticeable.
*YuXin Little Magic (N35 4x2)* - Such an incredible feel for such a cheap cube. Got this one on sale for $3.29 and put $4.00 worth of magnets in it. It's hard to put it down.
*QiYi Valk 3 (N35 4x2)* - bit strong, but feels so solid during solves. Loosened the tensions on this one quite a bit and that really cleaned this one up.
I'm left with enough N38s to do one more cube, but I'll figure that out.

I mostly wanted to get some of my notes down while it's all still fresh. Overall, very pleased with how these turned out. I'd use any one of those last 4 exclusively if I had to.

Wanted to add that all of the magnets are from gaussboys with the DMCUBING discount code!
Thanks again for that @DMCubing !

Six cubes in the span of two days. Enough superglue for me. Now to go enjoy all of my modded puzzles!


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 15, 2018)

Bemis said:


> *MoYu WeiLong GTS2 (N50 4x2) *- way too strong, but feels fun during solves. Will do another with much weaker magnets. I'm leaving this one as it is because it is really fun when doing slow solves. It's easy to get a cadence going.
> *
> QiYi Valk 3 (N35 4x2)* - bit strong, but feels so solid during solves. Loosened the tensions on this one quite a bit and that really cleaned this one up.


For the GTS2 I used 5x1.5 N38's which do feel fairly strong, but not as strong as the N50's will feel. I use the GTS2 as my OH main because of the stability the strong-ish magnets give it.

4x2 N35's in a Valk I feel are a little weak, but because the cube has an inherent stability in the design these magnets are great for it. I also tried 5x1.5 N38's in the Valk and that was a little too strong IMO.

Waiting for my Valk Power to arrive but can't decide what magnets to use in it. Anyone with calipers that can measure the thickness of the pieces between the Valk and Valk Power ?


----------



## Bemis (Jan 15, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> 4x2 N35's in a Valk I feel are a little weak, but because the cube has an inherent stability in the design these magnets are great for it. I also tried 5x1.5 N38's in the Valk and that was a little too strong IMO.
> 
> Waiting for my Valk Power to arrive but can't decide what magnets to use in it. Anyone with calipers that can measure the thickness of the pieces between the Valk and Valk Power ?



That's interesting on the Valk. Wish we were closer so you could feel the N35 Valk I just made. It's strong, but perfectly so. I had reservations about doing it because of the holes in the corner pieces. I wasn't sure how easily the magnets would slip out during gluing. That part was easy and now it's the cube I can't put down. I solved on it all night last night. Kind of funny, because the M3 feels the most perfect, but that snappiness of the Valk is incredible as well.

I don't have calipers, but shot a side by side. The power is a good bit thicker.


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 15, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> For the GTS2 I used 5x1.5 N38's which do feel fairly strong, but not as strong as the N50's will feel. I use the GTS2 as my OH main because of the stability the strong-ish magnets give it.
> 
> 4x2 N35's in a Valk I feel are a little weak, but because the cube has an inherent stability in the design these magnets are great for it. I also tried 5x1.5 N38's in the Valk and that was a little too strong IMO.
> 
> Waiting for my Valk Power to arrive but can't decide what magnets to use in it. Anyone with calipers that can measure the thickness of the pieces between the Valk and Valk Power ?



Best magnet I've found out of making 20 GTS2Ms testing a large variety of magnets is the N42 5x1 magnet from Gaussboys. Absolutely the best feeling cube I own!!! But..... I just made #21 last night, using a combination of N35 5x1 and N42 5x1. I can't wait to reassemble it today! I think it's going to be pretty nice!! 

5mm wide magnets, in my testing, feel too strong in the Valk because the cutaway holes are not shielding the magnetic energy at that portion of the cubie piece. Thus a magnet that should feel somewhat weaker ends up feeling stronger. My favorite magnet is probably the N35 4x2. Magnets vary greatly from manufacturer to manufacturer, I've found. 

The Valk Power is an entirely different animal. Factory M has magnets, which to a lot of people, feel weak. A mixture of N35 4x1.5 in the edges, and N35 4x1 in the corners. DIY magnetizing is possible, but has a few challenges. I used Gaussboys gold plated N38 4x1.5 which gave a nice medium subtle magnetic feel. 

The sidewall of the Power edge piece measures 1.10mm. The corner piece, at the magnetic slot/indentation, measures .73mm. I've got a couple of videos up on my YouTube channel about the cube, DMCubing.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 15, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> I just made #21 last night, using a combination of N35 5x1 and N42 5x1. I can't wait to reassemble it today! I think it's going to be pretty nice!!



Do let us know how that one turns outs. I have another GTS2 sitting here begging me to do something with it.

Interestingly, the first GTS2 I did, did not have any pockets for magnets, on the one I have sitting here, it has pockets for magnets, but ONLY on some of the pieces. The white and yellow corner pieces have no pockets and the same is true with edges. Most of the edges have pockets, but the yellow and white edges do not.

I guess I got some weird batch where they just grabbed what was lying around and didn't realize what they were using. I remember when the GTS2 came out, for the stickered cubes, they were still sticking GTS V1 in the box marked GTS2, so seeing something weird in the stickerless version isn't terribly surprising.






I gotta say, after using the GTS2 with the really heavy magnets, my times are a bit better. I haven't done a billion solves, but the AO50 showed improvement. Interesting.

Now that I've settled in the with Valk 3's N35 4x2, I'm in love. What a joy. The M3 is still the best one I've created, but they all feel very good in their own ways.


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 15, 2018)

Bemis said:


> Do let us know how that one turns outs. I have another GTS2 sitting here begging me to do something with it.
> 
> Interestingly, the first GTS2 I did, did not have any pockets for magnets, on the one I have sitting here, it has pockets for magnets, but ONLY on some of the pieces. The white and yellow corner pieces have no pockets and the same is true with edges. Most of the edges have pockets, but the yellow and white edges do not.
> 
> ...


I went back and forth on the Valk from N38 to N42 4x2s, and settled on N35 4x2s!!! Go figure!

Yeah, the GTS2 comes mixed with slotted and unslotted parts. I'll post a pic of my latest. Being the obsessive type that I am, I started cutting all the slots out of mine last night but decided to stopped before I went to far and weigh the slotted pieces against the non slotted ones. Even as the highest resolution, I couldn't detect any difference in weight between the slotted and nonslotted corner and edge pieces. So I'm no longer worried about my cubes being lopsided because of the mixmatch of parts. You'll find the Valk Power has the same hodgepodge approach to pieces. Lol

Well, I'm going to take care of a few more things then get back to assembling my latest GTS2M.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay, so you took the approach I'm thinking about. Just ignoring those slots and use the other side. I'm actually glad you posted that, confirmed my thoughts. If that seems like the golden combo, let me know and I'll place an order, otherwise I'll be slapping some N42 5x1s in both edges and corners.


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 15, 2018)

Bemis said:


> Okay, so you took the approach I'm thinking about. Just ignoring those slots and use the other side. I'm actually glad you posted that, confirmed my thoughts. If that seems like the golden combo, let me know and I'll place an order, otherwise I'll be slapping some N42 5x1s in both edges and corners.


Yeah, luckily I've always put them on that side in the GTS2 even before the factory version. Had I found the extra plastic added weight, I'd cut them all out, but per piece, I found no difference. 

I'll be back later with a report on #21!



Bemis said:


> Okay, so you took the approach I'm thinking about. Just ignoring those slots and use the other side. I'm actually glad you posted that, confirmed my thoughts. If that seems like the golden combo, let me know and I'll place an order, otherwise I'll be slapping some N42 5x1s in both edges and corners.


PS: I'll need to update this video since I've done 11 more cubes since, but here's a few of my findings with prototyping the GTS2M:





Ok, so I've assembled and lubricated the N35 5x1 / N42 5x1 GTS2M and am currently doing solves, breaking it in. I think it feels great as a subtle cube. I certainly wouldn't go any more subtle than this. (All N35 5x1s in a previous cube proved to be too subtle for my liking). 

The N35 5x1 / N42 5x1 combination makes the GTS2 feel very much like the factory magnetized Valk Power M. Very much so, but without the weight. So it's subtle. The magnets are there, though, and still impart an influence on aligning the cube while solving. Not much stopping power to prevent overshooting though. For people preferring a workable subtle feel, it'll be perfect. However, I still prefer the N42 5x1 throughout: It's still the best of all!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 15, 2018)

I apologize if this has been asked before
What are the size of the magnets in the Aosu GTSM? I want to try stronger magnets but I don’t have a pair of calipers to see what size the slots are.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 16, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> However, I still prefer the N42 5x1 throughout: It's still the best of all!



Annnnnd.. just added them to my cart. Thanks again for the write up!


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 16, 2018)

Bemis said:


> Annnnnd.. just added them to my cart. Thanks again for the write up!


Awesome!!! You'll love it! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bemis (Jan 23, 2018)

Was hoping to have the magnets delivered before the weekend, but they finally got in yesterday. I was a bit excited, so after dinner I went ahead and glued them up. This is what a magnetic GTS2 should feel like. It's incredible. I have 2 more GTS2s on the way and I may just slap these in those as well.

I can't stop solving and fidgeting with it. It's so good that I swapped out my Valk 3 for it to come with me to work.

Thanks so much for all the experimenting you did on this cube. Absolute joy to solve on!



DMCubing said:


> Awesome!!! You'll love it! Let me know what you think.


----------



## DMCubing (Jan 23, 2018)

Bemis said:


> Was hoping to have the magnets delivered before the weekend, but they finally got in yesterday. I was a bit excited, so after dinner I went ahead and glued them up. This is what a magnetic GTS2 should feel like. It's incredible. I have 2 more GTS2s on the way and I may just slap these in those as well.
> 
> I can't stop solving and fidgeting with it. It's so good that I swapped out my Valk 3 for it to come with me to work.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the experimenting you did on this cube. Absolute joy to solve on!


Oh, man, that is AWESOME!!!! Yeah, I totally love the feel of that particular magnet in the GTS2M. My favorite cube!!! I'm so happy to hear you like it too!!!

I've tried the same magnet in the Valk, but because of the cutaway holes in the corner pieces, the magnets end up attracting more at that area in the cube, the end result being a magnet that feels perfectly subtle in the GTS2M is a bit overly strong in the Valk. I might be able to overcome this by experimenting with the location of the magnets inside the Valk.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 24, 2018)

I recently magnetised my GAN air with N40 magnets. I found out it was too strong but do not know how to take the magnets off. I use superglue for magnets. Is there any cheap or easy way to get the magnets to weaken?

Is it Ok to take out all the stickers and screws and soak it in water

My 356 Air that I magnetised is too strong, how do I get the magnets off quickly and efficiently


----------



## Bemis (Jan 25, 2018)

You can take a small screwdriver, wedge it under that magnet and just pop them out. The plastic is really slick, so it's not holding by much. I'm sure you could clean up any residual with some acetone / nail polish remover.

I just slapped some N35 4x2s in a MF3RS2, and finally found a good application for that magnet. Turned out great!



1001010101001 said:


> I recently magnetised my GAN air with N40 magnets. I found out it was too strong but do not know how to take the magnets off. I use superglue for magnets. Is there any cheap or easy way to get the magnets to weaken?
> 
> Is it Ok to take out all the stickers and screws and soak it in water
> 
> My 356 Air that I magnetised is too strong, how do I get the magnets off quickly and efficiently


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for removing magnets (and replacing with different strength) from cubes with slots? I want to change the magnets in my Aosu GTSM but I can’t get the magnets out. I’ve tried goo gone and acetone along with wedging it out with a screwdriver. Nothing has worked


----------



## HarryW (Feb 1, 2018)

I just started cubing and ordered a number of cubes (not so much for cubing with all of them, but as a collection) which I plan to magnetize if possible. I found quite some info for most of the cubes but I haven't seen a thread or video about the Yulong. I wonder if you can magnetize that cube with the usual 4x2mm disc magnets due to the construction of the corner pieces with that additional plastic piece in the center to connect the sides.
Has anybody already put magnets in their Yulong and did you run into any problems with those corner pieces? Would you rather use N35 or N50 ones?


----------



## casi (Feb 2, 2018)

Any help on Magnetizing a Yuxin Little Magic? The corners don't want to come apart.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 2, 2018)

casi said:


> Any help on Magnetizing a Yuxin Little Magic? The corners don't want to come apart.


I had no problem magnetizing mine. Try wedging a small flathead screwdriver on the seam of the pieces. That's what I usually do to get difficult pieces apart.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 2, 2018)

ducttapecuber said:


> I had no problem magnetizing mine. Try wedging a small flathead screwdriver on the seam of the pieces. That's what I usually do to get difficult pieces apart.



I do the same and also use my fingernails. I only use the screwdriver for hard pieces. (don't want to chip plastic)


----------



## HarryW (Feb 4, 2018)

There are plastic prying tools to repair smartphones which also work fine on cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 4, 2018)

HarryW said:


> I just started cubing and ordered a number of cubes (not so much for cubing with all of them, but as a collection) which I plan to magnetize if possible. I found quite some info for most of the cubes but I haven't seen a thread or video about the Yulong. I wonder if you can magnetize that cube with the usual 4x2mm disc magnets due to the construction of the corner pieces with that additional plastic piece in the center to connect the sides.
> Has anybody already put magnets in their Yulong and did you run into any problems with those corner pieces? Would you rather use N35 or N50 ones?



I magnetized a Yulong a while back with 4x2 n35. The magnets were slightly smaller than advertised, I believe, but I had no problem. It ended up with a very subtle magnetic feel. A very nice cube, really. Still prone to corner twists if you don't use a pretty light touch. 



casi said:


> Any help on Magnetizing a Yuxin Little Magic? The corners don't want to come apart.



I've used a utility knife for splitting difficult pieces on several different cubes. Just very gently work the tip of the blade into the crack until it starts pulling apart. YLM corners are tough to get apart. It takes a bit of patience, and they have to pull straight back from the stalk.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 5, 2018)

Just got my new QiYi WuJi 7x7. It's terrible out the box, so I'm going to have to do a a fair amount of work on it. I want to magnetise it. What magnets have you guys used on the WuJi ? Any idea what magnets the likes of TheCubicle and Speedcubeshop use for the WuJi ?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone magentised a SQ-1 ? Figured I should learn SQ-1 and got a new stickerless one and as always I'm magnet mad so would like to magnetise it.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 5, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Just got my new QiYi WuJi 7x7. It's terrible out the box, so I'm going to have to do a a fair amount of work on it. I want to magnetise it. What magnets have you guys used on the WuJi ? Any idea what magnets the likes of TheCubicle and Speedcubeshop use for the WuJi ?


I've magnetized 2 Wujis. 4x1 n52 are fantastic in the corners. I used 4x2 n38 in the edges for both. I thought the black one I did first was great, a few other people thought the magnets were too strong. I think the magnets in the stickerless one I did most recently are too strong. I'd run the calculations, but I think moving down to 4x1.5 n38 would be about right, possibly as weak as 4x1.5 n35. I can't speak to what magnets the cube shops use, except to say that I usually prefer stronger magnets than other people are used to.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I've magnetized 2 Wujis. 4x1 n52 are fantastic in the corners. I used 4x2 n38 in the edges for both. I thought the black one I did first was great, a few other people thought the magnets were too strong. I think the magnets in the stickerless one I did most recently are too strong. I'd run the calculations, but I think moving down to 4x1.5 n38 would be about right, possibly as weak as 4x1.5 n35. I can't speak to what magnets the cube shops use, except to say that I usually prefer stronger magnets than other people are used to.


Currently I have 4x2N35, 3x2N38, 5x1.5N38 and a few 4x1.5N42 ... but not enough to do the whole cube.

Did the 4x2's fit ok ? In my Aofu that I did the biggest I could get in was 3x2's in the edges and 3x1's in the corners which is not enough for my personal preference. I much prefer stronger magnets. I may need to order from Gaussboys ... it's the shipping from the States that makes it expensive and I don't feel like waiting 3 months to get something off of eBay which is a hit-and-miss at best.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 6, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Currently I have 4x2N35, 3x2N38, 5x1.5N38 and a few 4x1.5N42 ... but not enough to do the whole cube.
> 
> Did the 4x2's fit ok ? In my Aofu that I did the biggest I could get in was 3x2's in the edges and 3x1's in the corners which is not enough for my personal preference. I much prefer stronger magnets. I may need to order from Gaussboys ... it's the shipping from the States that makes it expensive and I don't feel like waiting 3 months to get something off of eBay which is a hit-and-miss at best.



The 4x2s fit fine in the edges. There are some baffles that make it pretty tight, be sure to dry-fit an edge before you actually glue anything. I'm guessing you'd be fairly happy with the n35s in the edges. The 4x1s that I used in the corners were pretty tight too. You might be able to use your 3x2s, but I suspect not. I'm pretty sure the 4x1.5s won't fit. You might compare the thickness of the Wuji plastic to that of the Aofu: I suspect the Wuji is much thinner. Magnets that are too weak in the Aofu may be fine in the Wuji.


----------



## AMCuber1618 (Feb 7, 2018)

kemuat said:


> What would anyone recommend using for a Thunderclap 4x4 mini? I plan on magnetizing mine. (Sorry if this was already asked, I am much too lazy to look through 30+ pages of questions.)


Same here except what about a Valk 3 Power? Strong or lite kit on the Cubicle?


----------



## Aysha (Feb 7, 2018)

ducttapecuber said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for removing magnets (and replacing with different strength) from cubes with slots? I want to change the magnets in my Aosu GTSM but I can’t get the magnets out. I’ve tried goo gone and acetone along with wedging it out with a screwdriver. Nothing has worked



You don't actually need to remove them. I just doubled the magnets to get the desired strength.


----------



## Bemis (Feb 10, 2018)

I had put some gaussboys N35 4x2s in a Valk 3 of mine and it wasn't bad. I did several hundred solves, but after using the GTS2 with the N42 5x1 and loving it, I decided the Valk 3 needed to be a touch weaker. I order some N52 3x1.5 and some N38 3x1.5s. I grabbed a fresh Valk and put N52 3x1.5 in the edges and N38 3x1.5s in the corners them mixed those with the N35 4x2s. 

Breaks down something like this
Valk with N52 3x1.5 edges with N35 4x2 corners
Valk with N35 4x2 edges with N38 3x1.5 corners

Both combinations really toned the Valk down. Both are very stable and a joy to solve on, but I give a slight edge to the feel of the N35 4x2 mixed with the N52 3x1.5

I did the exact same thing with a Little Magic. Same combos as above and it's an absolute joy to solve on.

I also tossed some N38 4x2s in a YuLong and it is miles better now. Order a few more M3s to play with, but I really love the N38 4x2s in the one I've already done so I may just toss the same in those.


----------



## PeedroMonte (Feb 18, 2018)

I read some pages of this thread and I saw some videos but I can't decide what are the best magnets for these puzzles:
WuQue - maybe 4x1.5 n38 (or 1/8 x 1/16 inch N48?) inner and outer 5x1 N48?
WuShuang - maybe full N38 4x1.5?
Yuxin Cloud - ?


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 18, 2018)

PeedroMonte said:


> I read some pages of this thread and I saw some videos but I can't decide what are the best magnets for these puzzles:
> WuQue - maybe 4x1.5 n38 (or 1/8 x 1/16 inch N48?) inner and outer 5x1 N48?
> WuShuang - maybe full N38 4x1.5?
> Yuxin Cloud - ?


I'm not especially happy with the WuQue I magnetized. I think for 5x5 you want weaker magnets on the outer layers. I used 4x2 n38 on the inner layers, 4x1.5 n38 on the outer layers on the Wushuang I did. I thought the balance was pretty good, maybe the magnets were overall a little strong. @Ghost Cuber has that puzzle now, if you want to ask another opinion on that setup I'm sure he wouldn't mind. 

The best 4x4 I've done is a Yuxin Blue with, iirc, 4x2 n38 outside and 4x1.5 n38 inside (I think I posted about it further up this thread, whatever I said there for magnets is correct).

The best 5x5 I've done is a Yuxin (purple? Not cloud.) With 6x1 n48 inside and 5x1 n52 outside. I've done 2 of those. One is my main 5x5, and my favorite odd-layered puzzle (maybe my favorite puzzle), the other is in the mail to @joshsailscga


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 19, 2018)

The Valk Power I ordered over 3 months ago finally arrived and I was excited to magnetise it. Well that turned into a massive fail. I ended up trying 3 times to magnetise it.

The first I wasn't paying attention to where the edge caps go and glued the magnets exactly where they go. Took them all out, cleaned up where I could and redid them lower and out of the way. However after putting it back together the corners seemed to pull in which caused massive catches with the center pieces. Took the magnets out and again cleaned up where I could. 3rd time I followed DMCubing's tutorial which seemed to work quite well and was easier than what I had done before. But again after putting it back together I still had the corners pulling in again catching a lot on the center pieces.

At this point I've had it, and took the magnets out and put it back together without magnets ... and the *^%$**%^$^&$#@$ corners are pulling in, catching on the centers. The cube is basically shot at this point and unusable really. I cannot for the life of me figure out why the corners are pulling in. I'm not sure if all the glueing and removing of magnets has somehow warped pieces ?

This is the first big fail in magnetising except for the very first cube I did with the wrong magnets without following any polarity. I'm annoyed with the cube and myself because I've done quite a few cubes already and never had this kind of issue 

Any ideas on what may be causing the corners to pull in ? I am close to just throwing it in the bin and ordering another one, but it did cost me almost $20 which is a fair amount in ZAR.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a DIY GTS2M
One of the magnets is loose. Is there any optimal way to put it back in?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Destiny said:


> I have a DIY GTS2M
> One of the magnets is loose. Is there any optimal way to put it back in?



Can you just reglue it?


----------



## Dom (Mar 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I used 4x2 n38 on the inner layers, 4x1.5 n38 on the outer layers on the Wushuang I did. I thought the balance was pretty good, maybe the magnets were overall a little strong.



I saw another post you made about the WuShuang that said you used 4x2 N35 (stronger than 4x1.5 N38) on the outer layers. You said the balance between outer and inner were good. 

Which do you think would be a better balance for the outer layers when using 4x2 N38 on the inner layers? 4x1.5 N38 or 4x2 N35?

Here's why I ask.
The 4x1.5 N38 magnets are 75% as strong as the inner layers, whereas 4x2 N35 magnets are 92% as strong as the inner layers. I would think that 75% would be ideal. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2018)

Dom said:


> I saw another post you made about the WuShuang that said you used 4x2 N35 (stronger than 4x1.5 N38) on the outer layers. You said the balance between outer and inner were good.
> 
> Which do you think would be a better balance for the outer layers when using 4x2 N38 on the inner layers? 4x1.5 N38 or 4x2 N35?
> 
> ...



I've only ever magnetized one Wushuang. If I said that I used one type of magnets and later said I used a different type, I'm sorry, I was almost certainly mistaken in the later post. Whatever I said first was probably written just after I did it, and was almost certainly correct. 

I think you're probably about right that the outer layers should be 75% the strength of the inner layers (I shoot for 80%, but that's pretty close). I don't have a Wushuang handy, but I think I recall measuring and finding out that the thickness of plastic was greater in the outer layers. That may explain the disparity. If you try plugging in some different numbers for distance between magnets it's surprising the difference it makes.


----------



## Dom (Mar 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I've only ever magnetized one Wushuang. If I said that I used one type of magnets and later said I used a different type, I'm sorry, I was almost certainly mistaken in the later post. Whatever I said first was probably written just after I did it, and was almost certainly correct.
> 
> I think you're probably about right that the outer layers should be 75% the strength of the inner layers (I shoot for 80%, but that's pretty close). I don't have a Wushuang handy, but I think I recall measuring and finding out that the thickness of plastic was greater in the outer layers. That may explain the disparity. If you try plugging in some different numbers for distance between magnets it's surprising the difference it makes.



Cool. That helps tremendously.

Ok, so my calculations put me at a choice between either a 77% or 87%. If you're saying the distance is slightly greater in the outer layers, then I'll probably go with 87%, which would match up with your 92% from your earlier post (vice 75% from your recent post). 
I'm Splitting hairs here, but I'm glad you already went through this with the WuShuang. 

Here's my plan for my WuShuang, since I prefer extremely strong magnets:
(Pull force in parentheses)
Inner - 4x2 N42 (0.76 lb)
Outer - 4x2 N50 (0.91 lb) paired up with 4x1 N48 (0.42 lb), (which averages out to 0.665 lb)
That puts the outer layers at 87% of the force of the inner layers. Adding the factor of slightly increased distance in the outer layers, I think it'll drop the force enough to bring that percentage down a little.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2018)

Dom said:


> Cool. That helps tremendously.
> 
> Ok, so my calculations put me at a choice between either a 77% or 87%. If you're saying the distance is slightly greater in the outer layers, then I'll probably go with 87%, which would match up with your 92% from your earlier post (vice 75% from your recent post).
> I'm Splitting hairs here, but I'm glad you already went through this with the WuShuang.
> ...



I usually try to get a pull of closer to 0.10 lbs or less, after taking into account distance (it matters mostly for comparing magnets of different dimensions) so those are different numbers than I'm used to working with. Those do sound like very strong magnets, but definitely usable. Good luck! I hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 6, 2018)

I used N38 4x1.5 throughout on my Wushuang and thought it felt pretty nice- very nicely balanced. 
 
Since I'm a noob on 5x5, I sent it to KSCuber to check out and he really liked it. You can hear his thoughts and watch him at the end of my video:


----------



## mitja (Mar 6, 2018)

Just done another 5x5 Wushuang( stickerless) magnetisation. my last one was with 4x2 N35 overall, but this one i used 6x1 N48 outside and 4x2N35 inside and I really like it. I also used opposite polarity between outside and inside layers So NS SN, and not NSNS. I noticed that the magnet pull is a bit stronger this way. I also like the 6x1 magnets, they distribute nice even magnetic force on the outer layer. It was hard to get the magnets in corners, but i did it. I wanted to make a good 5BLD cube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Does the diameter of magnets affect the end result of the magnetisation if the magnetic force is the same?

Example, a weak 6mm diameter magnet vs a strong 2mm diameter magnet, where both magnets have the same attracting force


----------



## mitja (Mar 6, 2018)

Well I have Wushuang with 4x2N35 in corners and now with 6x1 N48 in corners. The 4x2 should be stronger, but in reality, 6x1 feels stronger. Maybe because the wider magnet takes over earlier than the 4mm one? Have no idea. Just like the 6mm feeling more.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anyone know what magnets would be good in a yuxin white 2x2? Something for a weak-medium magnetic pull.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> Does the diameter of magnets affect the end result of the magnetisation if the magnetic force is the same?
> 
> Example, a weak 6mm diameter magnet vs a strong 2mm diameter magnet, where both magnets have the same attracting force



I think that the wider the magnet the wider the distribution of the magnect force. So the smaller the magnet it appears to be clackier. While a 6x1 will be smoother of a feel. I do believe that the bigger the magnet, the strength feels stronger. I think this is because the field is partly near the core. I could be complety wrong. However that is what I believe is true.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> Does the diameter of magnets affect the end result of the magnetisation if the magnetic force is the same?
> 
> Example, a weak 6mm diameter magnet vs a strong 2mm diameter magnet, where both magnets have the same attracting force





mitja said:


> Wheel, I have Wushuang with 4x2N35 in corners and now with 6x1 N48 in corners. The 4x2 should be stronger, but in reality, 6x1 feels stronger. Maybe because the wider magnet takes over earlier than the 4mm one? Have no idea. Just like the 6mm feeling more.





Duncan Bannon said:


> I think that the wider the magnet the wider the distribution of the magnect force. So the smaller the magnet it appears to be clackier. While a 6x1 will be smoother of a feel. I do believe that the bigger the magnet, the strength feels stronger. I think this is because the field is partly near the core. I could be complety wrong. However that is what I believe is true.



I can't seem to find the video right now, but a while back Chris Tran (@4Chan) made a video talking about how thinner, wider magnets would result in a more fluid feel. I think he said that he thought that the ideal magnets would actually be very thin, very strong magnets in an arc shape, so there would be essentially magnetic tracks all around the cube. This is what I was thinking of when I started experimenting with 6x1 magnets, and strictly anecdotally I think he's right.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

This one 



 ?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yep, that's the one I couldn't find. Thanks!


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 6, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> Does the diameter of magnets affect the end result of the magnetisation if the magnetic force is the same?
> 
> Example, a weak 6mm diameter magnet vs a strong 2mm diameter magnet, where both magnets have the same attracting force


I use 5x1 magnets a lot in 3x3 cubes (generally the N42 grade, but occasionally I'll use N52, N48, N35, or a combination of these). What I've noticed is you end up having a more constant magnetic attraction without as much a prominent bump or click. So with a magnet that has a lower pullforce strength (say for instance, an N48 5x1 compared to an N35 4x2), you actually end up with almost as much perceived magnetic feel, but gentler bumps. It's like they literally become mushier but you don't lose any of the alignment properties from the weaker magnet, in a way, the alignment properties are improved.

In bigger cubes, maybe this can be felt more on the outer layers. I'm just now starting to do more experimenting there, so it's going to be fun finding out the effects of wider magnets in those cubes.

Duncan is right on the money- narrower magnets are more clicky, unless you can move them closer to the core.


----------



## mitja (Mar 6, 2018)

@DMCubing why do you prefer NSNS in your 5x5 tutorial. I noticed that NSSN feels different. I like it more.When I assembe the parts i can feel some additional force between two layers(NSSN becomes NSNS across wing).


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 6, 2018)

mitja said:


> @DMCubing why do you prefer NSNS in your 5x5 tutorial. I noticed that NSSN feels different. I like it more.When I assembe the parts i can feel some additional force between two layers(NSSN becomes NSNS across wing).


But didn't you also change to a 6x1 magnet between the two cubes? It would be interesting to compare two cubes using the same magnets but different layout unless you already have. I'll probably do that but I haven't had a chance yet. My original layout was NSSN (I had even started gluing the pieces that way) but right before doing my tutorial, I decided to simplify it to NSNS. Had I used NSSN in my tutorial, I would have been inundated by messages from people saying they had their magnets glue into each other while trying to glue two in a piece and would either blame me or ask constantly for a solution. I always approach my tutorials with simplicity in mind. 
I actually had an easy way of gluing the two magnets inside the wing- just use a much stronger magnet to attract it for gluing purposes. And when I reconfigured the layout and drew it out, the more I looked at, it seemed to spread the magnets around the cube more evenly, so I stuck with it. I'll probably do an NSSN when I get a chance.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> It would be interesting to compare two cubes using the same magnets but different layout unless you already have.



I've never done 2 magnets in one piece for odd-layered cubes, but I did try 2 different layouts in Yuxin 5x5s. When in your 5x5 video you show the 4 pieces that have magnets in them, I did one so the 2 pairs of pieces were attracted to each other and another that they repelled. I thought the one that repelled was slightly bumpier/snappier. I use a variation on the master magnet technique with fast-drying glue. For each type of piece that gets a magnet I'll glue one pair of magnets (e.g. one corner-wing pair, one wing-midge pair). I'll give the first pairs a few minutes to harden, then separate them and and use each piece as a master piece to glue 2 more pairs, then 4 more pairs, etc.


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I've never done 2 magnets in one piece for odd-layered cubes, but I did try 2 different layouts in Yuxin 5x5s. When in your 5x5 video you show the 4 pieces that have magnets in them, I did one so the 2 pairs of pieces were attracted to each other and another that they repelled. I thought the one that repelled was slightly bumpier/snappier. I use a variation on the master magnet technique with fast-drying glue. For each type of piece that gets a magnet I'll glue one pair of magnets (e.g. one corner-wing pair, one wing-midge pair). I'll give the first pairs a few minutes to harden, then separate them and and use each piece as a master piece to glue 2 more pairs, then 4 more pairs, etc.



Oh, I may have completely misunderstood mitja if we're talking about the layout based on four parts as opposed to three parts. (I had assumed the NSSN with the two opposing magnets in one piece when I replied). Yeah, I'm certain there would have to be some amount of repulsion between the pieces. Hmmm. That would make for a great experiment! This can become an expensive hobby!

Yeah, I mostly use what I call the helper magnet method. This way if someone is using something other than superglue (like Cubicle's polyurethane-based glue), it'll keep the magnets in place for a while as you make your way through a group of pieces. I get occasional hell because of it sometimes. (Not talking about you). People constantly reminding me there's "a faster way" of doing it, etc. I even had some whipper snapper tell me it takes him only 45 minutes to do an entire 5x5. But I'm certainly not dogmatic with gluing technique, and with fast drying superglue, it may be quicker. Though even with the helper magnet technique, at no point am I not gluing in a magnet- one of these days I'll time the difference between the two while doing a 3x3.


----------



## Dom (Mar 6, 2018)

@DMCubing yes I am using your video as a guide, but I don't have those exact magnets. I have others that are slightly stronger, and I think the ratio would still be good. 

Thanks for all your great videos!


----------



## mitja (Mar 8, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> Oh, I may have completely misunderstood mitja if we're talking about the layout based on four parts as opposed to three parts. (I had assumed the NSSN with the two opposing magnets in one piece when I replied). Yeah, I'm certain there would have to be some amount of repulsion between the pieces. Hmmm. That would make for a great experiment! This can become an expensive hobby!
> 
> Yeah, I mostly use what I call the helper magnet method. This way if someone is using something other than superglue (like Cubicle's polyurethane-based glue), it'll keep the magnets in place for a while as you make your way through a group of pieces. I get occasional hell because of it sometimes. (Not talking about you). People constantly reminding me there's "a faster way" of doing it, etc. I even had some whipper snapper tell me it takes him only 45 minutes to do an entire 5x5. But I'm certainly not dogmatic with gluing technique, and with fast drying superglue, it may be quicker. Though even with the helper magnet technique, at no point am I not gluing in a magnet- one of these days I'll time the difference between the two while doing a 3x3.


I have meant the 5x5 version layout based on four parts. My technique is to do one set of pair pieces first, by placing all of the magnet pairs without glue. Then move the magnets away from correct spot, apply the glue and move magnets back. That way i don't need to switch from gluing and positioning so many times. It saves time and nerves. I use the 60s loctite gel which dries very slowly for a super glue.


----------



## Dom (Mar 8, 2018)

*Edit* I think the outer layers are just a LITTLE bit too strong. I plan to replace the outer layers' N50 magnets with 4x2mm N42.

I magnetized my WuShuang and it's AMAZING!

Big thanks to @DMCubing for the video on magnet placement and polarity. And big thanks to @One Wheel for helping me with the calculations for what strength the magnets should be and the relation to inner vs outer layer strength.

Here's what I used:
(Pull force in parentheses)

Inner - 4x2 N42 (0.76 lb)
Outer - 4x2 N50 (0.91 lb) paired up with 4x1 N48 (0.42 lb), (which averages out to 0.665 lb)
That puts the outer layers at 87% of the force of the inner layers.

I put the 4x1 magnets in the corners and glued them in using the helper magnet technique. It's thinner, so it fits in there a little better I think. I used Gorilla Glue, which is a polyurethane glue. When it dries, it foams up and can absorb the shock of your magnets getting slammed around in the cube.

The end result is a heavy cube with very strong magnets. The inner layers stay together very well. I use a lot of M slice algorithms and I have no problem doing them on this 5x5. The ratio of inner layer strength to outer layer strength is excellent. It's s very well balanced cube.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi!

Magnetized my stickerless Yuxin Little Magic with N35 4x1.5 (4x1.4/1.35 really). Placed magnets like this:

   

Result - very, very light magnetization, very weak. No click feeling at all. Only adds a bit stability...and weight . I think it is partially because of cube construction itself - contact area of pieces is large, tensioning practically does not helps.

Does anybody knows the strength of factory GTS2M magnets? I only knows the size - 4x2 4x1.5 (spare magnets which are ships with cube).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mitja (Mar 19, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very weak, too weak for most people taste.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 19, 2018)

mitja said:


> Very weak, too weak for most people taste.


Sorry for misunderstanding. I asked about magnets grade (N35, N42, ...). I personally like factory strength and want to magnetize GTS2 by myself.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 19, 2018)

Why did you put them so far back towards the core?


----------



## Sergey (Mar 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why did you put them so far back towards the core?


Just for testing this idea - the closer to the center of rotation - the sooner magnets will meet each other. Earlier magnets reaction, earlier piece alignment.

And I don't like magnets visibility through plastic .



Maybe I'll buy another one YLM for testing different placement.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 19, 2018)

WHat do people typically use in the Yuxin little magic?


----------



## pglewis (Mar 19, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Just for testing this idea - the closer to the center of rotation - the sooner magnets will meet each other. Earlier magnets reaction, earlier piece alignment.



I like this theory and I'm curious how it will pan out. 

The weak feeling may simply be from moving the magnets closer to the pivot point and away from the point of torque.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 20, 2018)

pglewis said:


> The weak feeling may simply be from moving the magnets closer to the pivot point and away from the point of torque.



Agree. Because of smaller moment arm, the more force need to be applied to achieve the same torque. The closer the location of the magnets to the core - the stronger magnets should be used. And with adjustment for friction. In this particular cube, IMHO, the contact area is very large. The pieces are large. I think that designers tried to achieve stability with this. On the other hand, stronger magnets will require more effort to push the layers. Achieving balance is not such a trivial task, I think.


----------



## chron0s (Mar 25, 2018)

Did some more cubes lately:

MF3RSM black - 5x1 N48 from apex (correction, originally said gaussboys, thanks DMCubing!)
MF3RSM black - 4x1.5 N38 from gaussboys
Yuxin Little Magic black - 4x1.5 N38 from gaussboys
YueXiao Pro black - 5x1 N48 from apex

All four cubes lubed with lubicle black on the core, angstrom gravitas on the tracks and dignitas on the pieces. I also need to put a drop of silk on the core and pieces after breaking in - improves the feeling to me a lot.

Both MF3RSMs are really nice. With just the setup above they are great, and after adding DNM-37 both speed up while still having good control. The 4x1.5 N38s are on the 'lite' er side but still has a nice feedback when turning, stronger than a 'lite' cube from cubicle labs. Hard to pick a favorite between the two magnets and I won't try any others.

The YueXiao Pro feels stable and good with these magnets to me as well. I still feel like I have to turn kind of hard with this cube, but I love the feel and stability.

The little magic is a quick and papery cube to me, really nice! And transformed with magnets. I didn't add DNM-37, this cube is quick and I feel like any faster these magnets won't be enough and the cube will be unstable, its a little too quick for me right now as is. I want to try 5x1 N48 in this cube, I'll do that next on a stickerless. If that's not enough, I'll try 4x2 N35 from gaussboys.

Angstrom lubes are great in all these cubes but shine in the little magic. The lube preserves the papery feel of the cube. Also, I pulled out a YAN3 I magnetized, cleaned it, and put in angstrom and the YAN3 feels _awesome_ with these lubes, I always had a hard time getting that cube lubed without making it gummy - angstrom solves the problem. I also lubed some UM and SM puzzles and the results are nice and predictable.

I just ordered some magnets to try in a Volt Square-1, and still want to magnetize some small cubes (Valk mini) and big cubes (Sail), will report once I find some magnets that feel ok.


----------



## chron0s (Mar 25, 2018)

Ah also on my list - valk power with 4x2 N35, soft springs - thanks so much to DMCubing for making the video, this one is a little tricky it looks like to get magnets fitting, 5x1 doesn't look like it will work!

Forgot to mention also - for the YueXiao Pro I have to have the 5x1 magnet slightly protruding upwards to get it to stay flat on the corner piece - something to keep in mind. test fit with no glue.

The discussion about placement + radius from center above is really useful as well! I tend to place my magnets as far away from the center as possible.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2018)

chron0s said:


> I still want to magnetize some . . . big cubes (Sail)



Just FYI: the 60mm Sail has some weird posts that would make it difficult to magnetize. I've done 2 68mm Sails, one with 5x2 n52 and one with 6x2 n38. Both are pretty strong, not half bad for feet, too much to be good for hand solving. I can't do a good comparison because I lost the one with 5x2 before I made the second.


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 26, 2018)

chron0s said:


> Did some more cubes lately:
> 
> MF3RSM black - 5x1 N48 from gaussboys
> MF3RSM black - 4x1.5 N38 from gaussboys
> ...


Gosh, it's been forever since I was last here. 
FYIW, Gaussboys doesn't sell N48 5x1s- those are available from Apex. Gaussboys' 5x1s are N42 in grade.


----------



## chron0s (Mar 30, 2018)

Ah my mistake DMCubing, thanks for pointing that out! Will edit the original post.

I magnetized the slice on a Volt Sq-1 last night with 3/16'' x 3/16'' x 1/2'' N42 blocks from K&J Magnetics. Pretty happy with the results! Size is perfect, but strength wise, this is a little heavier turning than the cubicle labs version, with a more noticable clunk. Feels good but I want a little less power. I'll try to track down N38 in this size, I think that'll put the strength where I want it - though if you found the cubicle labs version too light for your preferences these are a good choice.


----------



## fxy (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi, currently hesitating between n42 and n45 5x1 for a GTS2, any thoughts on that? I know @DMCubing used to prefer n48, and now prefers n42. n45 sits right in the middle, wondering if it might be an even better choice.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 1, 2018)

Should I magnetize the Yan3, and what type of magnets should I use?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 1, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Should I magnetize the Yan3, and what type of magnets should I use?


Yes
http://www.gaussboys.com/store/index.php/magnet-shapes/discs/d095015g-n45.html


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 1, 2018)

fxy said:


> Hi, currently hesitating between n42 and n45 5x1 for a GTS2, any thoughts on that? I know @DMCubing used to prefer n48, and now prefers n42. n45 sits right in the middle, wondering if it might be an even better choice.


Yes, I love how the N42 5x1 feels in the GTS2M! To me, it's the perfect medium magnetic feel. I've actually approximated an N45 feel by using N48 in the edges and N42 in the corners. The two different magnetic strengths tend to balance out and you get an average of the two. It's a great feeling cube, particularly if you want just a slight increase in magnetic feel from the N42. Im fairly certain the N45 would give a similar feel.


----------



## fxy (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey, thanks for stopping by! Being new to magnets I'm glad that experienced people like you share their knowledge. It's great that you could try both grades (even if approximated). I'll follow your preference and go with N42.
Also, thanks a lot for your video tutorials. I could magnetize a Gan Air with one of them, using N35 4x2, and now I'll do the same for the GTS 2 with those N42 5x1. I expect a lighter feel compared to the Gan Air if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 1, 2018)

fxy said:


> Hey, thanks for stopping by! Being new to magnets I'm glad that experienced people like you share their knowledge. It's great that you could try both grades (even if approximated). I'll follow your preference and go with N42.
> Also, thanks a lot for your video tutorials. I could magnetize a Gan Air with one of them, using N35 4x2, and now I'll do the same for the GTS 2 with those N42 5x1. I expect a lighter feel compared to the Gan Air if I'm not mistaken.


Right, probably so depending on the N35 4x2s you used. In the Air, I really like the magnets365 N35 4x2 that actually measure 4x1.7. So they're just slightly undersized. And with any magnet in the Air, you can reduce the overall perceived magnetic pullforce by positioning them further in to the pieces. The Air is one of those cubes that just doesn't require much magnetic strength to be effective. I recently got some N35 4x1.5 (Omo) that I want to try in the Air. And since the factory magnetized SM uses a stronger high grade 3x2, I want to try that too. 
But yeah, I think you'll really like the N42 5x1s. Let me know what you think! 
I've tried N35 5x1 before and found them too weak. But for my next experimental GTS2M, I plan on a combination of N35 5x1 and N42 5x2. That might make for a great cube too!


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 2, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Just for testing this idea - the closer to the center of rotation - the sooner magnets will meet each other. Earlier magnets reaction, earlier piece alignment.
> View attachment 8960
> And I don't like magnets visibility through plastic .
> 
> ...



You reduce the perceived magnetic pullforce strength significantly when you position the magnets closer toward the core. When I want to dial down the magnetic strength in a cube like the Air, I do this. 

Fwiw, the factory GTS2M magnets are 4x1.5, and most likely an N35. To most people, not a particularly good magnetic strength for the GTS2M. Imo, N42 5x1 is perfect for a medium magnetic feel. For a Cubicle feel, N48 5x1. The additional width of the magnets extends, somewhat, the magnetic field. The end result is a softer, mushier bump, and the ability to use a magnet of lower pullforce strength to accomplish what a stronger magnet would do. 
I think if you'd ask around, a lot of cubers like the engagement of the magnets at the end of a rotation. But it's all pretty much subjective, honestly.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 3, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> Fwiw, the factory GTS2M magnets are 4x1.5


You're right, my fail. The factory spare magnets are exactly 4x1.5.
 
If you compared factory GTS2M with yours N42 5x1 version - which one has stronger feel?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 3, 2018)

Sergey said:


> You're right, my fail. The factory spare magnets are exactly 4x1.5.
> View attachment 9005
> If you compared factory GTS2M with yours N42 5x1 version - which one has stronger feel?


The N42 5x1 are stronger. I'd characterize its feel as Medium, whereas the factory magnetized is Subtle.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you, DMCubing. Maybe there is a difference from batch to batch - mine is felt like Medium for me. But it is only in comparison with what I got with my DIY YLM with N35 4x1.4 placed closer to the core


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 7, 2018)

I want to switch out the magnets in my stock sm, but idk what strength they are. All I know is that they are 3mm*2mm magnets.

If anyone is wondering, I want to switch out the magnets for weaker ones. The pull is too strong for my taste


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 7, 2018)

Curiously have you ever tried a gts2m? I've got one and while it needs a bit of lube the magnets seem just right, nice and light but keeps things equal


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 7, 2018)

I “have” one,
Those magnets are too light for me


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 7, 2018)

So you need something in between sm and gts2m?


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sure. That’s the idea


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Apr 7, 2018)

I have no idea  I just buy the magnet versions and be happy  I only do about 40 solves a day so it's not like I'm close to good times.


----------



## fxy (Apr 9, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> Right, probably so depending on the N35 4x2s you used. In the Air, I really like the magnets365 N35 4x2 that actually measure 4x1.7. So they're just slightly undersized. And with any magnet in the Air, you can reduce the overall perceived magnetic pullforce by positioning them further in to the pieces. The Air is one of those cubes that just doesn't require much magnetic strength to be effective. I recently got some N35 4x1.5 (Omo) that I want to try in the Air. And since the factory magnetized SM uses a stronger high grade 3x2, I want to try that too.
> But yeah, I think you'll really like the N42 5x1s. Let me know what you think!
> I've tried N35 5x1 before and found them too weak. But for my next experimental GTS2M, I plan on a combination of N35 5x1 and N42 5x2. That might make for a great cube too!



Hello, finally took the time to magnetize the GTS 2 with N42 5x1.

After 50 solves, I like the feel of them and the added stability. I wouldn't want them any stronger and am glad I did not go with N45. Curious to see how lighter magnets would feel in it, like those in the mass produced version.
Having lubed the cube too much, it's too fast right now and I'm not yet able to tell if I will prefer it over my main (the regular Valk 3).

Talking about the Valk 3, what magnets strength / size would be nice for a subtle feel?

A word about the magnetizing process: the glue I used (gorilla glue, with the green cap) dries very quickly. As soon as the magnet reaches the glue it sticks strongly and its not possible to adjust its position. As a result I resorted to gluing only over the magnets, hoping the bond lasts long despite that.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2018)

fxy said:


> Hello, finally took the time to magnetize the GTS 2 with N42 5x1.
> 
> After 50 solves, I like the feel of them and the added stability. I wouldn't want them any stronger and am glad I did not go with N45. Curious to see how lighter magnets would feel in it, like those in the mass produced version.
> Having lubed the cube too much, it's too fast right now and I'm not yet able to tell if I will prefer it over my main (the regular Valk 3).
> ...


Hey, that's awesome! I think you'll find the GTS2M gets better and better after each solve! Gluing can be tricky. The blue capped Impact Tough Formula, which I use, is fairly thick and I place a pretty good sized drop, then the magnet just slides on top and then into place. I tend to always strive for getting glue under the magnets, but if you've used a pretty good amount and encapsulated the magnets, you should be good.

I personally wouldn't use anything stronger than an N35 4x2 in the Valk. I used to like the N38, but it's really too much. The N35 "4x2" (which actually measure 4x1.7) from magnets365 are great in the cube but I also wouldn't hesitate using N35 4x1.5. The next Valk I do, I'm using that magnet. 

I've experimented with 5x1s in the Valk but they end up feeling a little stronger in it than other cubes. The corner piece cutaway holes allow for a certain amount of increased magnetic attraction because that area isn't as shielded. But it would be worthwhile experimenting with maybe an N35 5x1 and positioning as far away from the cutaway holes as possible. Generally speaking, 5mm magnets have a gentler click, or softer bump. This is because of the slightly extended magnetic field due to the width. The 4mm can tend to have a more pronounced click, not necessarily strong click, but less mushier feeling than a 5mm magnet.


----------



## Sergey (Apr 10, 2018)

Got measurements of the factory GTS2M spare magnets from my pal's lab. Compared to my N35 4x1.4 from China those magnets was graded like N48-N50 . Strange. But not a precise measurement, of course. And I'm not a magnets expert 

```
mT, both poles, 5 magnets in each group, from the surface, probe size is larger then magnet

N35(?) 4x1.4
+148 -157
+160 -155
+155 -150
+152 -156
+150 -155

Spare 4x1.5
+195 -195
+198 -188
+200 -191
+188 -188
+198 -195
```


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 10, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Got measurements of the factory GTS2M spare magnets from my pal's lab. Compared to my N35 4x1.4 from China those magnets was graded like N48-N50 . Strange. But not a precise measurement, of course. And I'm not a magnets expert
> 
> ```
> mT, both poles, 5 magnets in each group, from the surface, probe size is larger then magnet
> ...


Cool!

It's impossible for them to all be exactly the same. If you're really obsessive, you can use a micrometer and group and sort them by size within a certain parameter and then magnetize with all nearly identical magnets. I honestly don't believe the change in a cube's performance would be enhanced, but I certainly can appreciate the preciseness and I'll probably do that eventually myself for fun. (Side note: I once made a souped-up Valk where everything was precise on it- I smoothed the spring bottoms, buffed the cubie pieces for complete smoothness- basically spent a lot of time fixing this badboy, but when it was all done, it felt no different than any others I had magnetized! Lol!)

I find the higher priced magnets have better consistency.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

BTW, does anyone know if the cubicle lite magnets will fit in a Wuji 7x7?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

They are 4x1 if that helps any...


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 12, 2018)

I've got 4x1 n52s in the corners of a wuji, and they're perfect. The 4x2 n38 on the inner layers are a bit strong.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help! 3 magnet kits would be enough right?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 12, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thanks for the help! 3 magnet kits would be enough right?


Yes, although I think you might want different magnets for the inner layers. I think those would be great on the outer layers.


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 12, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> I want to switch out the magnets in my stock sm, but idk what strength they are. All I know is that they are 3mm*2mm magnets.
> 
> If anyone is wondering, I want to switch out the magnets for weaker ones. The pull is too strong for my taste


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 13, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Yes, although I think you might want different magnets for the inner layers. I think those would be great on the outer layers.


maybe 5x1 n48 for the inner layers?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 13, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> maybe 5x1 n48 for the inner layers?


That would probably be great, except I don't think you'll be able to fit the 5mm dimension.


----------



## chron0s (May 1, 2018)

Two updates:

Got the Xman galaxy v2 megaminx M and the magnets look like *3x1s (thanks xyzzy for the correction)*. The pieces have slots and are much thinner where the magnets nest so hard to compare strengths to a hand-magnetized regular v2. Very cool puzzle!

On magnetizing a little magic - a while back I put in N38 4x1.5, lubed with angstrom. Cube felt a little quick so I added a bit of 10k on the pieces and that seems to have settled it down. Good choice for this cube strength wise.

Got a labs version of the little magic - its AWESOME. Looks like 4x2 magnets in there, my guess is N35. A little stronger than my choice and I think better (they are 10% stronger if my theory is right).

I preordered the Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 and I'm really looking forward to it - I'll magnetize it myself with 4x2 N35 for starters. The little magic responds really well to angstrom lubes, I added them to my labs version along with 3 drops of lubicle 1 and it made it feel more buttery and smooth.


----------



## xyzzy (May 5, 2018)

chron0s said:


> Got the Xman galaxy v2 megaminx M and the magnets look like 4x1s.


My trusty stainless steel ruler says 3×1.

On a mostly unrelated note, have people tried magnetising the _internal_ edges of a 4×4×4? I was wondering what to do with the extra 3×1 magnets I had, and I thought they might fit in the tiny gap in the Wuque's internal edges. They do; in fact, it looks like 5×1 or 6×1 might fit too. Instead of having 2 magnets per wing for the inner layer, this would have 2 in each of the 12 internal edges and 1 in each of the 24 wings.

Doing this seems to get rid of the bumpiness with normal magnet placement, where the magnets actually repel mid-turn, although it's hard to say for sure since the magnets I'm testing with are pretty weak to begin with. (I literally cannot reliably distinguish it from a non-magnetised layer in a blind test, derp.)

(I probably should buy some magnets to test, but I have no idea where to get them other than buying them online, and I don't like buying things online.)


----------



## chron0s (May 6, 2018)

ah thanks for the correction xyzzy! I updated the original post.

Huanglong hopefully arriving tomorrow. I may dive right in and magnetize it when it gets here.


----------



## chron0s (May 9, 2018)

Magnetized my Huanglong 3x3 stickerless I preordered from the cubicle - I used 4x2 N35s from gaussboys. Set it up with lubicle black on the core, gravitas on the tracks, a generous helping of dignitas on the pieces and internals. Broke in and added two drops of lubicle 1, some silk, and a little bit of 30k to slow the cube down and add some weight. Easy cube to magnetize, though you have to put the magnets between the grooves in the corner pieces (I forget to check if 5x1 would fit but 4mm might be a max diameter) and they need to sit a bit closer to the core compared to some other cubes.

I'm happy with the strength but want to try 4x1.5 N38 in another one - I personally wouldn't want a stronger magnet. Interestingly I like my magnets a little bit stronger in the little magic, whatever the cubicle puts in I prefer slightly to 4x1.5 N38.

Hows the Huanglong? I'm a huge fan of the little magic and this cube improves in every aspect. It still has the quick, light turning of the LM but adds stability, better feeling, better shades, and easier to hold on to. If you like the little magic you'll probably be a fan of this cube as well. I'm not using ball bearings in the corners (I preferred the feel of it without, even with magnets). Since getting this I just put my other cubes away (SM, GTS2M, Little Magic M) - I just want to solve on this. This is the one for me.

I have the M version coming whenever the cubicle ships it, and another non magnetic that I'll magnetize - will put notes here.


----------



## Sergey (May 9, 2018)

Sergey said:


> factory GTS2M spare magnets


Got info from MoYu - they're using N38 4x1.5.


----------



## newtonbase (May 9, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Got info from MoYu - they're using N38 4x1.5.


Similar to what I use in my Yuxin Little Magics. (N35).


----------



## One Wheel (May 10, 2018)

FWIW: I pulled apart an SCS Supernova Wuhua v2 M and took some measurements. The magnets used are 4x2mm for both outer slices, 3x3 on the inner slice. Plastic thickness is about 0.09" on all layers, compared to 0.065" on the outer layer of my Wuji. I can measure my Wuhua v1 later, but I suspect Qiyi replaced inner bracing with wall thickness for v2 to facilitate magnets. I'm guessing the Wuhua v2 could accommodate magnets as large as 5x2mm in the corners, and 6x3 elsewhere, not that you'd actually want to use magnets that big.

Edit: sure enough. Wuhua v1 plastic varies between 0.065" and 0.070".


----------



## teh yoshi (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm in the process of creating a magnet guide spreadsheet that includes magnet recommendations as well as plastic thickness measurements. Hopefully it'll give you an idea of which magnets to get for whatever cube.

I don't have a lot of cubes in my possession, so I was only able to record the thickness of the ones I've got. If anybody can, help me fill in some measurements, preferably in mm. And feel free to lend me some magnets recommendations and other things to note while magnetizing certain cubes.

Please let me know how it looks and if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## One Wheel (May 13, 2018)

@teh yoshi that looks great! We need something like this. Just a couple of notes:
1. Especially for suggested magnets, it might be nice to have a way of noting who suggested those magnets.
2. Maybe make a way of noting other measurements. As I think I've mentioned, in the Wuhua v1 3mm magnets would be tight, but the v2 could accommodate up to 6mm diameter in the edges. 
3. More columns for big cubes. I use at least 3 different types of magnets for a 6x6 (corner-outer wing, outer wing-inner wing, and middle slice).
4. Now specifics. I recommend the following:
Yuxin Blue: 4x2 n38 (or n35) outer, 4x1.5 n38 (or n35) inner. 
Yuxin Purple 5x5: 5x1 n52 outer, 6x1 n48 inner. Sounds strong, and it's not subtle, but this cube has really thick plastic, I think it's a great balance, and probably the best 5x5 you can get.


----------



## Sergey (May 13, 2018)

*teh yoshi*, about plastic thickness - IMHO, different versions of the same model may have different thickness (f.e. stickerless vs. stickered version). BTW thanks for spreadsheet.


----------



## One Wheel (May 13, 2018)

Sergey said:


> *teh yoshi*, about plastic thickness - IMHO, different versions of the same model may have different thickness (f.e. stickerless vs. stickered version). BTW thanks for spreadsheet.


Have you measured that? The scuttlebutt I've heard is that the dye in the black plastic somehow makes the magnets feel weaker. I would think that they would use the same molds for all colors, since the molds are the really expensive part of mass producing puzzles.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 13, 2018)

@One Wheel Thanks for the feedback. I've already taken some suggestions to consideration. As for the big cube columns, I fear that this spreadsheet might get already unwieldy at this point, and make other columns unnecessarily wide. I can either put different order of cubes in separate pages or make notes of more measurements/recommendations in the notes section. I'll see how this develops when I get more suggestions.

Also, the digital calipers I've got has low batteries, and the button battery is so specific I can't find it at my local computer store. I guess I can't get more measurements until some other time. :\

Also, has anybody got some list for what strengths factory-magnetized cubes use? I'd love to add those in the notes section.


----------



## One Wheel (May 13, 2018)

@teh yoshi I like the idea of different orders of cubes in different tabs. That could work really well. 

When I bought calipers I was worried about batteries, so I got these. They only measure inches, but you can get similar metric ones. I would recommend dial over digital.


----------



## teboecubes (May 13, 2018)

Hey, I just got my first magnetic 3x3, the GAN air sm. I’ll have an unboxing of it up soon. I can see where all the hype around magnets has been coming from; it does make a difference in stability and prevents overshooting and lockups.


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 13, 2018)

For magnet placement where should it be, as close to the core as possible or as far as possible?


----------



## Sergey (May 14, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Have you measured that? The scuttlebutt I've heard is that the dye in the black plastic somehow makes the magnets feel weaker. I would think that they would use the same molds for all colors, since the molds are the really expensive part of mass producing puzzles.


No, I did not do this. Maybe I'm wrong. I viewed this on someone's video but cannot remember exactly.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 14, 2018)

UnknownCuber said:


> For magnet placement where should it be, as close to the core as possible or as far as possible?


Copout answer: It depends. From what I've heard, having magnets closer to the core means faces will snap sooner, and the magnetic feel might be softer/weaker. Having them placed away from the core as possible should result in more accuracy and stability.

Realistic answer: Away from the core. Usually inside the edge pieces you can find a sort of "corner" at the floor, the side wall, and the protruding plastic that's for attaching the other edge piece, that you can anchor your magnet to every time, so it'll be consistent throughout all the pieces without the need of having a master magnet to refer to.

Just follow whatever magnet tutorial you can find for your cube, and you'll do fine.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 15, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Yuxin Blue: 4x2 n38 (or n35) outer, 4x1.5 n38 (or n35) inner.
> Yuxin Purple 5x5: 5x1 n52 outer, 6x1 n48 inner. Sounds strong, and it's not subtle, but this cube has really thick plastic, I think it's a great balance, and probably the best 5x5 you can get.


Would you recommend the same magnets to the YuXin Cloud 5x5? Are they comparable, magnets or otherwise?


----------



## One Wheel (May 15, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Would you recommend the same magnets to the YuXin Cloud 5x5? Are they comparable, magnets or otherwise?


I don't have a Yuxin Cloud 5x5, so I'm afraid I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## chron0s (May 15, 2018)

I got a second Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 from the cubicle - this time, I magnetized it with 4x1.5 N38 magnets. Feels _awesome_ - strength wise this feels like a commercial GTS2M. This fits my preference better though the N35 4x2s I put in the other one work very well. I'm not using ball bearings and haven't tried them in this yet.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 15, 2018)

@chron0s That's awesome. The feeling of the factory GTS2 M isn't bad, so I'm hoping the magnet strength will be on the stronger side.

If you can, do you think you can get a measurement of the plastic thickness to help with my spreadsheet? I'm assuming it'll be similar to the Little Magic. However, it doesn't look like I'm getting a HuangLong in a while. I'd appreciate it! :]


----------



## chron0s (May 15, 2018)

I feel like this strength is a good fit for this cube (as is the n35 4x2) - neither are 'lite' but the n38 4x1.5 is a little mellower without losing the tactile feedback that I prefer. I know people prefer a range of strengths so YMMV. I have the magnetic version on preorder so I'll post to the thread when I get it to say what the stock magnets feel like.

teh yoshi lemme get myself a caliper and get back to you! Might take me a while but I'll be sure to get measurements for as many cubes as possible once I do.


----------



## Keiserolsen (May 16, 2018)

Hello. Just got my moyu aoshi gts 6x6 in the mail today. I planned to use 5x1 mm n50 and n35, and 3x2 mm n35 magnets in it, but they have made slots for magnet, so they won`t fit. Looks like I have to order some new magnets now. (I enjoy magnetizing, so I always order non magnetic cubes). Anyway, the slots fit 4x2/4x1.5 in corner/edge, 4x1.5 in outer edges, and 4x1 in the middle layer. But i need to know the strength of the magnets they use (or which I should use). I used 5x1 n50 in my gts2, and that is perfect for me. So need something similar in feeling. Any suggestions?


----------



## DMCubing (May 16, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Hi everyone. I'm in the process of creating a magnet guide spreadsheet that includes magnet recommendations as well as plastic thickness measurements. Hopefully it'll give you an idea of which magnets to get for whatever cube.
> 
> I don't have a lot of cubes in my possession, so I was only able to record the thickness of the ones I've got. If anybody can, help me fill in some measurements, preferably in mm. And feel free to lend me some magnets recommendations and other things to note while magnetizing certain cubes.
> 
> Please let me know how it looks and if it helps. Thanks!


Oh no. Someone put that I recommend an N48 4x2 for a Gan Air???? No!!!! Have never said that. That cube is so free flowing and light that the highest strength magnet I'd ever use is an N35 4x1.7, opting really for the 4x1.5. The factory magnetized Air SM uses an N50 or 52 3x2. There's no need for more strength than that, imo. 
I haven't looked at the rest of the list because it's hard to view on my iPhone. Just wanted to correct that.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 16, 2018)

DMCubing said:


> Oh no. Someone put that I recommend an N48 4x2 for a Gan Air???? No!!!! Have never said that. That cube is so free flowing and light that the highest strength magnet I'd ever use is an N35 4x1.7, opting really for the 4x1.5. The factory magnetized Air SM uses an N50 or 52 3x2. There's no need for more strength than that, imo.
> I haven't looked at the rest of the list because it's hard to view on my iPhone. Just wanted to correct that.


Yikes, sorry about that.  Looking back, I see I misread the description on your video. It said you used "48 N35 4mm x 2mm" and I somehow interpreted that as N48 4x2. I'm real sorry.


----------



## DMCubing (May 16, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Yikes, sorry about that.  Looking back, I see I misread the description on your video. It said you used "48 N35 4mm x 2mm" and I somehow interpreted that as N48 4x2. I'm real sorry.


No problem. And those were N35 "4x2" from magnets365 for the Gan Air, which actually measure 4x1.7. 
I always liked the N48 4x2s in the original Weilong GTS though.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 22, 2018)

I got a few new cubes, so I added some more updates and measurements to my spreadsheet. I also made a massive order of cubes that should come in within a week or so, so I should have more measurements handy! Unfortunately, the magnets themselves can't come soon enough!

In the meantime, please let me know if any of you got some plastic measurements, recommendations, or other notes I can add. :]


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 22, 2018)

Nice idea @teh yoshi 

I have a Warrior W M. Its my main, I used 4x1.5 N38. Its just slighty stronger than Cubicle Premuim GTS2M Lite. Feel free to ask any more information.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 23, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Nice idea @teh yoshi
> 
> I have a Warrior W M. Its my main, I used 4x1.5 N38. Its just slighty stronger than Cubicle Premuim GTS2M Lite. Feel free to ask any more information.


Thanks! And hey, I've magnetized a Warrior W, too, and I love it. It's my immediate backup main next to my GTS2 I also magnetized. I put N42 5x1s in both of them.

I think I'm beginning to like N42 5x1 magnets in almost any 3x3...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 23, 2018)

They are great magnets. I prefer a weaker feel, so the magnets I used are great. My Warrior W is also great for OH.


----------



## chron0s (Jun 2, 2018)

Got 2x Yuxin Magic 2x2 stickerless from the cubicle and finally had some time to set one up. Spoiler alert, haven't magnetized it yet but wanted to share observations:

NICE cube with very cool design elements. The center pieces have a recessed channel for the springs so you can lube with lubicle black without it seeping out onto the screws and into the cube excessively. One corner has slots for the inner edge pieces - been a while since I opened up a chuwen but I think this is a design element in that 2x2 - no fussing with inner edges slotting into centers, much nicer. The whole thing is easy to lube and assemble.

It's very much in the spirit of the little magic 3x3 - light cube, light pieces, light scratchy feel and fast BUT stickerless is glossy like the Huanglong, it doesn't feel harsh when turning, it comes nicely tensioned out of the box (a bit loose). Point being, It's not a 'budget' 2x2 IMHO even though the LM 3x3 was billed as a budget cube, though that term is meaning less to me these days with the MF3RS/MF3RS2, Yuxin LM 3x3, MF2/MF2S and more performing so well.

I set mine up with black on the core, a decent helping of gravitas on the tracks, and dignitas on the stalk and pieces. Broke that in and made it a bit tighter, cube feels good!

Anyway on to the point of this post - MAGNETS. The little magic 2x2 has what I'll call a 'semi-capped design' - think a chuwen or xinghen with the caps off, the contact areas between the corners remain. But individual faces of the corner are separate 'panels' (think GANS 249) that link together - this allows a stickerless cube, hence the made-up term 'semi' capped.

Impressed to discover that there are recessed areas for magnets where the plastic is thinner in the corners- wow! While it cuts down on options for positioning and diameter, this makes it really easy to position the magnets consistently. The recessed area is 4mm wide so you'll want a magnet thats 4xsomething if you want to use these slots. You can use any thickness and you'll need to glue in the magnets, no holding slot for them, just a landing area thats thinner than the surrounding plastic. I'll add a pic tomorrow.

Immediate magnet that came to mind for me is an N35 4x1 - its a little too light in a xinghen or chuwen but I think with the thinner plastic and speed of this cube its a good starting point. As I mentioned, the recessed areas are 4mm wide so these fit perfectly. Unfortunately I don't have enough to magnetize this cube now, so stand by for impressions once I get some. For a quick swishy cube like this I don't want heavy magnets overpowering it, I just hope these are strong enough to complement the feel of the cube and add some stability, I think they will.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2018)

FWIW: X-man Shadow non-magnetic version does not have slots. The interior of the pieces is set up similarly to a Wuhua v2, although I'm not sure you could fit bigger than 4x1.5 in the corners, 4x2 I'd pretty tight. I'll probably use 4x1. Inside layers could fit as large as 6x2, although I doubt you'd want to. Plastic varies between 0.069" and 0.074" average about 0.071".


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 5, 2018)

@One Wheel That's really good info, thanks!

I don't have the Shadow yet, but can you tell me if you're measuring the corners as well as the inner cubies and how different they might be? I want to add all this to my spreadsheet.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> @One Wheel That's really good info, thanks!
> 
> I don't have the Shadow yet, but can you tell me if you're measuring the corners as well as the inner cubies and how different they might be? I want to add all this to my spreadsheet.



I haven't disassembled the whole thing, but here's the breakdown of what I've got from disassembling the white-blue-orange corner (stickerless puzzle):

Inner slice: 0.071", except white-white is 0.070"

Inner wing-outer wing: 0.070-0.071" on the 'male' side, 0.071-0.072 on the 'female' side. 

Outer wing-corner: 0.067" on blue 'male' wing-blue corner, otherwise 0.068-0.071" with no discernible pattern.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anyone know the best glue to use is. Im currently using loctite but im wondering if there are any better options?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 5, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Does anyone know the best glue to use is. Im currently using loctite but im wondering if there are any better options?


Gorilla Super Glue Gel. Get you some.


----------



## UnknownCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

Is UHU strong enough?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 6, 2018)

UnknownCuber said:


> Is UHU strong enough?


Never tried/heard of it. Want to be our guinea pig and find out?


----------



## UnknownCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

Yup, tried it on wuque and gts2.
Had some problems (cos partly I'm new) and it's strong enough (as long as you don't drop another mag on an existing one and remove the stray one). It dries quick but needs a lot more (around a drop with a diameter of 3mm). It's so quick drying that I can reassemble the cube after a few minutes after the last mag.(with *almost *no problems)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 6, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Gorilla Super Glue Gel. Get you some.


thanks im gonna get some


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 9, 2018)

Gonna stock up on magnets

What should I stock up on?


----------



## Won’t do (Jun 9, 2018)

4x2mm N35 is probably the most used magnet.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 9, 2018)

Will Do said:


> 4x2mm N35 is probably the most used magnet.


Definitely planning on stocking up on some N35 4×2


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 9, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> What should I stock up on?



Depends on what cubes you're magnetizing. I'm personally a fan of 4x1, 5x1, and 6x1 magnets in various strengths. I've done a few big cubes with 4x1 n52 in the corners and really like them. The 2mm thick magnets are probably more forgiving of getting slightly wrong magnet strength since the centers of the magnets are further apart. I like taking measurements of a puzzle before I magnetize it, calculating what magnets are right, and ordering specifically for that puzzle.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 10, 2018)

What should I use for a mini thunderclap 4×4?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 10, 2018)

@THERAGINGCYCLOPS I'm magnetizing that as I type this, actually. I'll let you know when it's done.

UPDATE: I experimented with N38 4x1.5 outer, N38 4x1 inner. Jayzus, these magnets are strong! I might have to speed up the cube by a lot in order to compensate.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 10, 2018)

Does anybody know what magnets the YuXin HuangLong M uses? Also, if the packaging is any different from the non-magnetic version?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry for triple posting, but nobody has posted in a while. Anyway, I finally magnetized a WuHua V2, my first 6x6, and while reassembling that thing never have I longed for death until now.

Also, I updated my magnetic spreadsheet to accurately document all the different plastic thickness in bigger cubes as well as magnet strengths and placement. Hopefully anyone can read it! If you've got a cube and a caliper, please help me out with these measurements.

Next up, since that WuHua V2 was only a practice cube, I'll be magnetizing my YuXin Red. Death, here I come!


----------



## chron0s (Jun 21, 2018)

Just magnetized the yuxin little magic 2x2! I've had angstrom lubes in this and broken it in for a while. I used 4x1 N35 from ebay (the canadian seller). This cube has recessed areas for 4mm magnets so they mostly just drop right in. 4x1 N35 is weak in other 2x2s I've tried but it's on the stronger side in this one. I wouldn't go stronger. I'm not sure what I can find thats weaker and 4mm wide, 4mm x .3/4mm? Anyway it helps the performance but its a little rough and clunky in such a light cube. I'd prefer something that keeps the feel closer to unmagnetized. Reminds me of the labs weipo in terms of how the magnets behave. Maybe I can center some smaller diameter, weaker magnets in these holes but getting them aligned will be a bit of a pain. More soon, couldn't resist doing some cube work. If anyone knows anything in 4mm that's weaker than a 4x1 N35 I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 21, 2018)

Just don't magnetize it, I guess?


----------



## chron0s (Jun 21, 2018)

You might be right. It's a fast, light cube so some magnets would be nice but maybe I just can't get the feel I'm looking for that way. It responds well to angstrom lubes but needs something to stabilize it. I'll do more solving with it and see if I adjust to the feeling. I wonder if they'll come out with a commercial magnetic version.

Ah and I'll get thicknesses into the spreadsheet - I'm going to magnetize a weipo, kung fu 2x2 and some others and will need to pick magnets carefully for these cubes - the sides are thicker than the xinghen, chuwen etc.


----------



## chron0s (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok did another LM 2x2- this time 3x1 N35. I used regular crazy glue to make it easy to shift the magnets around and get them as centered as possible before it starts to set. This is a LOT closer to what I prefer at least, there's a light tactile bump but it doesn't get in the way of turning. I personally want a little more strength so I ordered 3x1 N38 and 3x1 N42 to try next.

To be clear though I think a lot of people would like 4x1 N35 so not saying others shouldn't use that strength. It gives the cube a feel like a labs xinghen or weipo strength wise.

When I was magnetizing the LM I used one of the pieces that had 4x1 magnets in it as a kind of 'jig' - I added a bunch of extra 4x1 magnets to that piece to make them stronger, and I was able to lay down a drop of (runny) crazy glue and drop the magnet on, shift it around a bit and get it more or less in the middle. Being off isn't the end of the world in this cube - the most you can be off is .5 mm and the magnet naturally goes into the middle anyway.


----------



## chron0s (Jun 25, 2018)

Finally got my hands on a Huanglong factory magnetized. It's interesting - they use two different magnets. 4x2 in the corners, 4x1 in the edges. Overall feels a bit weaker than 4x1.5 N38.


----------



## chron0s (Jun 25, 2018)

I magnetized another LM 2x2 with 3x1 N42. Nice strength in this cube if you want a light but noticable magnetic feel.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jun 26, 2018)

@chron0s Thanks for the info! Added all that to my spreadsheet.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 4, 2018)

Planning to magnetize some classic cubes and measured the plastic thickness on a bunch of 2x2s. My magnet choices make more sense with this data. I used a digital caliper.

weipo 1.7mm
tangpo 1.7mm
yuehun 1.5mm
dayan new plastic 1.5mm
dayan old plastic 1.5mm
mf2s 1.35mm
xinghen 1.25mm
feihu 1.20mm
chuwen 1.18mm (note that there seems to be a hair thin gap between the pieces on this cube)
mf2 1.05mm
yuxin white .90mm
yuxin little magic 1.25 regular thickness. Cube has depressions for magnets, with a 1 mm magnet glued in I get .81 thickness for the plastic, lets call it .75mm inside the depression, since there is some glue in there.

I noticed that the cubicle weipo has 6x1 magnets in it, not sure about strength. I prefer lighter strength in my cubes.

I don't have a wuxia at the moment but will check the thickness. 

EDIT: I added the Yuxin White - I just needed to unscrew the base of the corners form the rest of the cube.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 4, 2018)

I tried 3x1.5 N42 from gaussboys in a Weipo. The weipo has the thickest plastic of the ones I just measured, these magnets are a little too weak for my preferences in this cube.

EDIT: Did a second one with 4x1 N48 from ebay. _still_ too light :/. Ebay magnets can be a tossup, are these truly N48?

I have a bag of 4x1 N52 from gaussboys, may try those next.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright, I put 4x1 N52 from gaussboys into a third weipo - now we're getting somewhere. This is light but has the noticeable bump I'm looking for without becoming harder to turn. Will add angstrom lubes and a tiny bit of something heavier to slow it down a hair and I think it'll be pretty good, for my preferences anyway.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 5, 2018)

chron0s said:


> EDIT: Did a second one with 4x1 N48 from ebay. _still_ too light :/. Ebay magnets can be a tossup, are these truly N48?


Yeah, I had some hope in getting lucky with eBay magnets, but all my "N50" and "N42" magnets all turned out to be super weak N35s.

Straight up, I even ordered some N35 6x1s and N50 6x1s from the same seller, but they all came in the same bag with the same serial number, and they counted as the same thing on the packaging slip.

I guess I'll only stick to eBay if I know I need some weak and cheap N35 anything, but any other grade I'll just go to Gauss Boys from now on.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 5, 2018)

Okay! Long time since Ive posted here. I want to magnetize a X Man Galaxy V2 Mega. I was wonder if Corner edge was better than center edge. Which is better? Once I have that information. What magnets would you recommend for the one you recommend.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorry for the cut in front^

What cube could I magnetize with a 5x1 N35 magnets?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 5, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Sorry for the cut in front^
> 
> What cube could I magnetize with a 5x1 N35 magnets?


As long as it fits, pretty much any 3x3. Although I'd probably avoid cubes with very thin plastic, such as the Air S, HuangLong, and Little Magic.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 6, 2018)

I just put 3x1.5 N42 from gaussboys into a KungFu Yuehun 2x2 - hit it on the first try for once! These magnets are great in this cube (for my preferences anyway), not strong but definitely add stability and tactile feedback without getting in the way. 

Gonna try the same magnets in a dayan 2x2 next. I've used 4x1 N38 in the dayan 2x2 and been pretty happy but this magnet is slightly stronger and I think will fit it better.

I used angstrom lubes on the kungfu but there's a lot of contact area internally, need to spend more time on setup and tensioning.


----------



## Bui An (Jul 6, 2018)

Recently I magnetized a yuxin little magic and it feels alittle bit too strong. How do i lube it so it can be faster?

And what type of magnets should I use for mf3rs2, wuque and weichuang gts?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 6, 2018)

Use a lower weight silicon line or use something like DNM to speed it up.

@teh yoshi has a wonderful magnet guide I'm sure he could link.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 6, 2018)

I use 4x2 n35 for 3x3s, but some 3x3s have thinner plastic so the magnets feel stronger. And here is a good reference for big cube magnetizing (includes 4x4)


----------



## chron0s (Jul 6, 2018)

Had to go back and edit my thickness measurements - I confused the MF2 with the MF2S. The MF2 has thinner walls (1.05mm) whereas the MF2S uses thicker plastic.

I magnetized an MF2 (the frosted tile one, same that labs uses) with 1/10 x 1/16 inch N42s. This feels good! I lubed this cube with angstrom lubes earlier and the cube is really stable, no catching. I could go a bit weaker personally on magnets and may order another to try 4x1 N35.

I've got the MF2S ready for magnetization - because of the cap design there isn't a lot of space in here for magnets - a 3mm diameter magnet may fit (barely). I'll try 3x1.5 N42 in this.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Use a lower weight silicon line or use something like DNM to speed it up.
> 
> @teh yoshi has a wonderful magnet guide I'm sure he could link.


Bladow!


----------



## chron0s (Jul 7, 2018)

I did a yuxin white - this cube is a pain to magnetize and my first attempt failed. You can't remove the caps and have the cube stay together so you're stuck trying to position magnets on a free floating corner with no stalk.

After failing I realized an easy way to do it - I took a magnetized corner from a Yuxin Little Magic 2x2 and put the corner on that. Added a little glue, dropped magnets on, worked out well.

I used 3x1 N48 (from ebay) - not sure if the strength is accurate but it seems to be, the feel came out about how I expected. I wouldn't go stronger in this cube for my preferences, maybe N45 would be better. The plastic is quite thin and the cube is so light overall, you don't need much magnet strength to keep the pieces aligned. Magnets help this 2x2 for sure. I need to play around with tensions on this cube and add a little bit of lube. It pops internally on normal tensions. Magnets seem to have helped reduce popping.

With the tear I've been on I've gotten FAST at magnetizing 2x2s. I spread a blob of gel onto a plastic bag and dab glue on four pieces at a time using a toothpick. Glue magnets, then add some supporting glue on them. The blob stays wet for a long time.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay! Long time since Ive posted here. I want to magnetize a X Man Galaxy V2 Mega. I was wonder if Corner edge was better than center edge. Which is better? Once I have that information. What magnets would you recommend for the one you recommend.



^That

and whats a good weak magnet for a 2x2?


----------



## ShadowCurv (Jul 9, 2018)

Why aren't my magnets working properly?
I have recently put magnets inside my cube, specifically the cubicle strong magnets, and it seems to be stronger only when the cube is completely solved. Whenever I scramble it, I barley feel any of the magnets. Does anyone have an idea of what's causing this? P.S: I did follow the steps in their video guide, and i have checked the magnets to make sure they are all in place correctly. Any solutions will help!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 9, 2018)

It sounds like you didn't put the magnets in correctly polarity-wise. Disassemble your cube and see if both sides of each edge is attracted to all 3 sides of each corner.


----------



## jaslee01 (Jul 13, 2018)

I've recently purchased magnets and the coating on the magnets are already beginning to chip away. I was wondering if I could still use these magnets to magnetize a cube. To my understanding, the coating around the magnets are thin enough to not affect the pull force of the magnet but the coating serves as a protection from possible corrosion on the magnet which I'm not sure if the contact of the uncoated magnets and the super glue will cause corrosion. FYI: the magnets are not completely chipped, approximately 30%-40% of each magnet's coating is gone and I am currently using Loctite liquid super glue.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait, you got new magnets and all of them are nearly half chipped away? All by themselves? This sounds awful. Where are you getting these?

Also, importantly, what kind of magnets are these, and for what cube(s)? If they're just mere N35 4x2s, then you can get those for crazy cheap pretty much anywhere online. Might as well not risk anything and buy new magnets for mere dollars. If they're on the more expensive side because they've got uncommon measurements and strengths, then perhaps it might barely be worth using them.


----------



## jaslee01 (Jul 13, 2018)

I bought a strong magnet kit from thecubicle.us which comes with 5x1 n48 magnets. I already emailed their support team and they are sending me a replacement set of magnets. I was just wondering if these chipped magnets are still usable


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 13, 2018)

It would be nice to have a photo, but since they are already strong magnets, if I had to guess, they should still be completely usable. Just make sure to use a big glob of glue when setting them down as they won't have a very even surface area unlike brand new magnets. I like to use Gorilla Super Glue Gel.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 14, 2018)

I magnetized a thunderclap mini last night - my first 4x4. I used 3x1.5 N52 in the edges, 4x2 N35 in the corners. Came out perfect. Took so long! I made the mistake of completely disassembling the cube which only added more time.

I lubed with a little bit of gravitas on the rings, and what felt like a scary amount of dignitas on the pieces and internal mechansm. To my surprise the cube turns great. I also added lubicle-1 and silk.

Strength wise this is spot on.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey, good to know. Added your recommendation in the spreadsheet, thanks!

I tried using N38 4x1 for the inner slice on mine, and it turned out way too strong. Maybe if I made my cube faster, it would be nice, though.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jul 17, 2018)

Has anyone magnetized the normal yuxin 5x5? 

I have some cubicle money and it's on sale, and since I magnetized all my 3x3s and 4x4 wondering about magnet strengths.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 17, 2018)

sillyturdle said:


> Has anyone magnetized the normal yuxin 5x5?
> 
> I have some cubicle money and it's on sale, and since I magnetized all my 3x3s and 4x4 wondering about magnet strengths.


Check my spreadsheet. Looks like @One Wheel made a suggestion for the YuXin Purple.

I personally didn't do this setup myself, but I did something a little weird for my Purple. I've got a ton of extra N35 4x2 magnets that I don't really have much use for, so I figured I'd try placing them all throughout the cube, and then doubling up the the inner layers and the edge that's touching the corner. I'm surprised that the magnet strength still turned out a bit light for my taste, but still very doable. The cube didn't turn out surprisingly all that heavy either. I haven't lubed it yet, but I'm sure it'll turn out even better.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 17, 2018)

sillyturdle said:


> Has anyone magnetized the normal yuxin 5x5?





teh yoshi said:


> Check my spreadsheet. Looks like @One Wheel made a suggestion for the YuXin Purple.



Can confirm. The yuxin has loads of room inside for magnets and makes a fantastic magnetic 5x5. It has unusually thick plastic, so you have to use stronger magnets than you would for, say, a Wushuang. The magnets that I recommend are available from Gaussboys, you'd have to buy a few extra to get the $10 minimum for free shipping.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jul 21, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Can confirm. The yuxin has loads of room inside for magnets and makes a fantastic magnetic 5x5. It has unusually thick plastic, so you have to use stronger magnets than you would for, say, a Wushuang. The magnets that I recommend are available from Gaussboys, you'd have to buy a few extra to get the $10 minimum for free shipping.


Thanks for the info! I think I'm leaning toward the wushuang now but its nice to know there's enough room in the yuxin. I was meaning to do my mf5 but there is just simply not enough room in that corner.



teh yoshi said:


> Check my spreadsheet. Looks like @One Wheel made a suggestion for the YuXin Purple.
> 
> I personally didn't do this setup myself, but I did something a little weird for my Purple. I've got a ton of extra N35 4x2 magnets that I don't really have much use for, so I figured I'd try placing them all throughout the cube, and then doubling up the the inner layers and the edge that's touching the corner. I'm surprised that the magnet strength still turned out a bit light for my taste, but still very doable. The cube didn't turn out surprisingly all that heavy either. I haven't lubed it yet, but I'm sure it'll turn out even better.


doubled as in stacked? so 168 magnets? I'm surprised the weight was manageable!


----------



## GS Cuber (Jul 22, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> I've now ordered some stronger ones. Less than £4 on ebay.


Yup the magnets take forever to come


----------



## Bui An (Jul 25, 2018)

I once magnetized YLM with n48 4x2 and it is too heavy. now i think i should use n35 3x2 and split parts into edges and corners, making 2 ylm: one with n48 4x2 in the corners, n35 3x2 in the edge and the reverse. Is this a viable plan and if it is, can anyone give me some tips?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 25, 2018)

Sounds all right to me, although the small magnets might make it rather clicky and light. I say you should go try it and report back to us.


----------



## Bui An (Jul 25, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> Sounds all right to me, although the small magnets might make it rather clicky and light. I say you should go try it and report back to us.


I guess you will have to wait until august because im still waiting for the magnets from china


----------



## chron0s (Jul 25, 2018)

Just put 3x1.5 N38s from Gaussboys into an MF2S 2x2 and Chuwen 2x2. The MF2S is not well designed to be magnetized, 3mm is the limit diameter wise and even then you risk getting in the way of the covers. Strength wise this feels quite good for the MF2S.

I've used 4x1 N38 in a chuwen before - nice strength for that cube - but I like these more - they're the same strength or even a hair stronger on the calculator, but the magnet's diameter is smaller so the overall effect is something a little bit weaker compared to 4x1 N38.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jul 29, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Can confirm. The yuxin has loads of room inside for magnets and makes a fantastic magnetic 5x5. It has unusually thick plastic, so you have to use stronger magnets than you would for, say, a Wushuang. The magnets that I recommend are available from Gaussboys, you'd have to buy a few extra to get the $10 minimum for free shipping.


Do you think standard n35 4x2 would work for the standard yuxin 5x5 (purple)? according to the k&j magnetic calculator it would be a tad lighter than your recommendation at .10 lb pull force in the middle and .9 on the corner compared to your .11 in the middle and .08 on the corner.
I found a few sources that actually like 3x2 n35 which seems too weak. and @chron0s said double n35s is still weaker to him. seems all over the place, no?


----------



## chron0s (Jul 29, 2018)

sillyturdle I haven't magnetized a 5x5 yet (yuxin purple is on my list) - must have been someone else who said 3x2 n35 was too weak, maybe One Wheel? I'll definitely post results once I magnetize a 5x5. Big cubes take me forever so might be a while!

I did a Yuxin Blue this afternoon and spring swapped, outers feel good with 4x2 N35 and the inners are a little weak with 3x1.5 N52 but it might be a tensioning issue. Also I'm getting locking even though I aligned the center pieces on the pegs, not sure what I messed up :/


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2018)

@sillyturdle I haven't tried 3x2 for 5x5, but it does sound like it would be very light, especially for the Yuxin. I used 4x2 n35 in a Weichuang and didn't care for it. Too light.

I actually wrote to k&j to ask if they could set their calculator to show a third decimal place, and they said that they understood why I thought it could be useful, but the data they have isn't really even accurate enough to rely on the second decimal place. It's a very helpful tool for estimation, but ultimately finding exactly the right balance has to be a matter of experimentation and personal taste. I really like the way I have my Yuxin set up, the best I can do is tell you what I've done and say that it works really well for me.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jul 29, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> @sillyturdle
> . It's a very helpful tool for estimation, but ultimately finding exactly the right balance has to be a matter of experimentation and personal taste. I really like the way I have my Yuxin set up, the best I can do is tell you what I've done and say that it works really well for me.



Hmm I like lighter magnets and n35 4x2s are so cheap and readily available I think I'm gonna try it out. If it's too weak Its not like it will ruin it. I wonder there is a more accurate measurement tool/algorithm/reference out there. It seems like there has to be. 



chron0s said:


> sillyturdle I haven't magnetized a 5x5 yet (



Oops, wrong person!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2018)

sillyturdle said:


> n35 4x2s are so cheap and readily available I think I'm gonna try it out.



If that's what you want, go for it, I hope it works well. For my money, here's the way I budget it:
- Puzzle: $15
- Magnets: $2 or $10
- Labor: 1 1/2 hours @ $10/hr = $15
- Total: $32 or $40, and there's room to go up on the labor cost. 

If you don't like the result with cheap magnets not only do you have up start over at the beginning (or even further back than before, if you started out with a cube you already had), because the really cheap magnets are often not actually the size and strength advertised you don't necessarily know how much you want to adjust the strength. Worst case scenario would be to magnetize one with cheap magnets, a second with expensive magnets, and a third with the right expensive magnets. Then you've spent $80 to save $8.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jul 29, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> If you don't like the result with cheap magnets not only do you have up start over at the beginning (or even further back than before, if you started out with a cube you already had), because the really cheap magnets are often not actually the size and strength advertised you don't necessarily know how much you want to adjust the strength.


 I'm not trying to cheap out just to save a buck. The way I figure it is in my thunderclap mini i used the same mags in corner/edge and its 1.97 vs 1.98 and 2.03 for the yuxin. I can't see how the strength isn't a good one when compared with what I have already.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 30, 2018)

Did more work and adjustment on the Yuxin blue I magnetized this afternoon - I used 4x2 N35 corner-edge, and 3x1.5 N52 edge to edge. My big problem with setting up this cube after magnetization is I swapped springs, with thunderclap springs you have to run the tensions on the tighter side to prevent a lot of internal catching. But the cube has a slight design "flaw" as far as reassembly goes - the center pieces have two slots, one deeper and one more shallow, and its easy to install the center edges flipped. If you do that you'll hit problems. Check your centers during reassembly and make sure they're not flipped 180 degrees on this cube.

Anyway getting back to the magnets and overall cube feel - at first I was a little unhappy but this is feeling quite good after solves and comparison with some flagships. With thunderclap springs the blue feels a little looser compared to a wuque M or thunderclap mini that I magnetized. But this cube is _quick_ and I'm really impressed with the inner layers- did solves compared to a Aosu GTS M and the inners are much better and outers feel good.

Setting up this cube is a lot of work and I still have more testing to do, but a magnetized yuxin blue is like nothing else.

@sillyturdle feel free to PM me, sounds like I've magnetized some cubes you're using, lets compare notes before you magnetize the 5x5


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 30, 2018)

chron0s said:


> Did more work and adjustment on the Yuxin blue I magnetized this afternoon - I used 4x2 N35 corner-edge, and 3x1.5 N52 edge to edge. My big problem with setting up this cube after magnetization is I swapped springs, with thunderclap springs you have to run the tensions on the tighter side to prevent a lot of internal catching. But the cube has a slight design "flaw" as far as reassembly goes - the center pieces have two slots, one deeper and one more shallow, and its easy to install the center edges flipped. If you do that you'll hit problems. Check your centers during reassembly and make sure they're not flipped 180 degrees on this cube.
> 
> Anyway getting back to the magnets and overall cube feel - at first I was a little unhappy but this is feeling quite good after solves and comparison with some flagships. With thunderclap springs the blue feels a little looser compared to a wuque M or thunderclap mini that I magnetized. But this cube is _quick_ and I'm really impressed with the inner layers- did solves compared to a Aosu GTS M and the inners are much better and outers feel good.
> 
> ...


The Blue is an underrated puzzle.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 6, 2018)

n50 4x2 for huanlong? isnt that a lot?


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 6, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> n50 4x2 for huanlong? isnt that a lot?


I can't tell if you're replying to someone with your wording, but yes, that would be really strong and snappy. The HuangLong has really thin plastic, even thinner than the Little Magic.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 7, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> I can't tell if you're replying to someone with your wording, but yes, that would be really strong and snappy. The HuangLong has really thin plastic, even thinner than the Little Magic.


i believe that would be you... i was checking your spreadsheet im gonna go check... ye unless im missreading it wich is totally possible it says n50 4x2 for both edges and corners
wich ones would you recomend anyway, im loving the cube so far itsooooo good what a cube srsly i dont want to spoil it


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 7, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> i believe that would be you... i was checking your spreadsheet im gonna go check... ye unless im missreading it wich is totally possible it says n50 4x2 for both edges and corners
> wich ones would you recomend anyway, im loving the cube so far itsooooo good what a cube srsly i dont want to spoil it


I think you may have because it says N38 4x1.5 for the HuangLong on my spreadsheet.

I personally used N42 5x1 on my HuangLong, and it's quite strong, but I've gotten used to it thanks to continuously solving on my GTS3M. You can either try the recommendation on my spreadsheet, or if you want wider magnets but perhaps not as strong, you can try N35 5x1.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 7, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> I think you may have because it says N38 4x1.5 for the HuangLong on my spreadsheet.
> 
> I personally used N42 5x1 on my HuangLong, and it's quite strong, but I've gotten used to it thanks to continuously solving on my GTS3M. You can either try the recommendation on my spreadsheet, or if you want wider magnets but perhaps not as strong, you can try N35 5x1.


woops i was looking at hualong and when i ctrl fed huang nothing popped up because i had a cell selected, my bad! that was sad... thanks for the info!


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't think the coupon code DMCUBING on Gaussboys.com works anymore. 
That was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## Chan Shun Hei (Aug 15, 2018)

Does anyone know what are the magnets used in the galaxy v2 m? I want to magnetize mine.


----------



## Chan Shun Hei (Aug 15, 2018)

Or what magnets you recommend.


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 19, 2018)

So I just added plastic thickness measurements for the new YuXin Black Kirin 3x3 and 4x4 to my spreadsheet.

These puzzles are quite interesting. Especially the 3x3, they come out of the box with no lube and feeling sandy to the point it's really a gross feeling, like it gave me goosebumps because the plastic is so frosted, it's probably more accurate to compare it to peach fuzz than sand paper. But because of this weird texture, they break in incredibly fast and will leave a lot of plastic dust behind only after a few solves. I can't say for sure how long they can last because of this oddly soft plastic, but the more broken in they are (which doesn't take much), the more promising they become. Their plastic thickness is the thinnest I've come across yet, especially the 3x3, so any magnets may be easily susceptible. I can't wait to see how they'll react to 50k, but I'll have to magnetize them first.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Shun Hei said:


> Does anyone know what are the magnets used in the galaxy v2 m? I want to magnetize mine.



Well there's this video, but when I looked up the magnets he recommends I found out that it would actually cost me more to buy the magnets than to buy a factory-magnetized version (which I've heard actually has slightly different-shaped pieces inside). I decided that for now the non-magnetic version is pretty darn good for me, but good luck!


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 30, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea what magnets are used in the factory Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 M ? I have the M version and a standard version which I want to magnetise with slightly stronger magnets if possible but need to obviously know what is in the factory M version.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 30, 2018)

Just a guess, but 4x1 n42 maybe?


----------



## teh yoshi (Aug 30, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> Does anyone have an idea what magnets are used in the factory Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 M ? I have the M version and a standard version which I want to magnetise with slightly stronger magnets if possible but need to obviously know what is in the factory M version.


N35 4x2 in corners and N35 4x1 in edges. If you want something just a tad stronger, you can just use N35 4x2 all around. Or since you already have the M version, just get some N35 4x1 and double up the magnets inside the edge pieces.

If you can find some, I'd prefer getting N35 6x1 if you want to magnetize a new cube. The wider diameter gives off a larger magnetic field, which provides a smoother snapping feel and corrects rotations earlier than 4x2.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 31, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> N35 4x2 in corners and N35 4x1 in edges. If you want something just a tad stronger, you can just use N35 4x2 all around. Or since you already have the M version, just get some N35 4x1 and double up the magnets inside the edge pieces.
> 
> If you can find some, I'd prefer getting N35 6x1 if you want to magnetize a new cube. The wider diameter gives off a larger magnetic field, which provides a smoother snapping feel and corrects rotations earlier than 4x2.


Awesome, thanks for that. I do have a bunch of 4x2 N35's. I also have some N38 5x1.5 but they may be a little too strong. Anything else I will have to order off of eBay which will unfortunately take about 4 months to get to me with our useless postal service.


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks like you'll have to open up the cubies and take a look inside to see if any of the magnets have shifted. Magnets don't just weaken or anything, so something probably has come loose.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW: the YLM 6x6 has room inside for 4mm diameter magnets, but no larger. Thickness between corners and outer wings is approximately 0.059", the other 2 layers thickness is approximately 0.065". I intend to use 4x1 n38 on the inner slice, 4x1.5 n38 on the second slice, and half and half 4x1 n38 and 4x1 n52 for corners. I'll report back in a week or two, I've only just ordered the magnets.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

My Huanglong M 3x3 has had 3 magnets dislodge over time, so i disassembled but i dont know how to reglue the magnets back on. Any tips?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 12, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> My Huanglong M 3x3 has had 3 magnets dislodge over time, so i disassembled but i dont know how to reglue the magnets back on. Any tips?


Look up any tutorial on magnetizing a cube. You've got a cube that has most of the magnets in, you just need to finish the process.


----------



## deruk (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm planning on magnetizing a 4x4. Where do I get the magnets?


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 22, 2018)

If you're on a budget and you don't mind waiting nearly a month, you can look for any magnets on eBay as long as they're N35 grade.

If you need specialized magnets such as different grades in a more specific dimension, like N42 5x1mm or N52 3x2mm, and you don't mind paying more for what you need, and you need magnets relatively quickly, you can check out Gaussboys.


----------



## Bui An (Sep 23, 2018)

So I recently magnetised weipo, yuxin little magic and wuque and i think i did quite well

weipo: i feel like i can barely feel the magnet, like mgc feel. however it does its job, less overturning

yuxin little magic: it feels quite strong at first because i follow same non magnetise tension. after loosening the tension, it feels good. i have always like its scratchy feeling

wuque: the outer layer a little strong but inner is okay

next project is yuxin red. i have weichuang gts as my 5x5 but i dont feel like magnetise it because i think i will just get aochuang gts m


Did anyone try to magnetise yuxin red and how does it feel if I follow teh yoshi sheet?

And if I cant find n52 4x1, can i replace with any more traditional sizes


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 23, 2018)

Can you tell us which magnets you used for each cube?

And just to clarify, is the Little Magic you magnetized a 3x3?


----------



## Bui An (Sep 23, 2018)

N35 4x2 for yuxin lm 3x3 and weipo

N35 4x2 outer and 2 n35 3x2 inner( basicall n35 3x4). I asked you about the inner few days ago


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh, I didn't know you were the same guy on Reddit. You know, completely different name and all...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 30, 2018)

just magnetised the mojue it is BETTER THAN GTS2M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bui An (Sep 30, 2018)

I have 2 questions:

what will happen if you only magnetise a 2x2 with 24 magnets instead of 48

should i try magnetise a mf8 and mf9


----------



## teh yoshi (Sep 30, 2018)

Bui An said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 
> what will happen if you only magnetise a 2x2 with 24 magnets instead of 48


If you magnetize any even-layered cube with only 24 magnets in its center slice, the polarity will become mismatched when you turn it. Doubling the magnets ensures that it is the right polarity every time.


Bui An said:


> should i try magnetise a mf8 and mf9


If you've got the magnets and the time, by all means!


----------



## chron0s (Sep 30, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> just magnetised the mojue it is BETTER THAN GTS2M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice! what magnets did you use?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 1, 2018)

chron0s said:


> nice! what magnets did you use?


4x1 N40 for M-slice, 4x2 N45 for everything else


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 1, 2018)

wait... by M slice you mean M S and E and by that you mean edges, right?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 1, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> wait... by M slice you mean M S and E and by that you mean edges, right?


No, I use white & yellow for L & R. It was pretty bad in the first few solves so I decided to do 4x1.5 N40 for corners and 4x2 N40 for edges.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 1, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> No, I use white & yellow for L & R. It was pretty bad in the first few solves so I decided to do 4x1.5 N40 for corners and 4x2 N40 for edges.


im so confused rn
so inside your corners you have put 1.5 and inside your edges you have put 2 or the other way around, or neither?


----------



## GWJD (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I wonder if N52 3x2 Magnets are okay for a Yuxin Little Magic.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2018)

GWJD said:


> Hey guys, I wonder if N52 3x2 Magnets are okay for a Yuxin Little Magic.


Yes. Would give a light - medium feel.


----------



## GWJD (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks! This is going to be my first time magnetizing a cube though. I hope I don't mess anything up!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2018)

It's actually very easy:

Take a corner piece and an edge piece. Line them up together. Put a magnet in each piece. The magnets will attract. Move them to where you want them. Put some super glue on each magnet, making sure some glue hits the plastic. Wait 60-90 seconds. Pull the corner piece off and set it aside. Grab another corner and match it to the edge with the magnet. Drop in a magnet into the corner. Glue it. Wait. Repeat for the other 22 corners. Then reverse the process for all the edges, pairing them up to corners. Wait 30+ minutes. Put cube back together. You're done. 

If you do it this way, you won't have to worry about putting magnets in incorrectly.


----------



## GWJD (Oct 2, 2018)

Sounds very similar to the video that I watched at legoboyz3's channel. Maybe I should watch that video?


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe? I haven't watched his tutorial.


----------



## GWJD (Oct 2, 2018)

I guess I'll watch lego's tutorial. Thanks for your help though @Tabe ! Appreciate it very much


----------



## Bui An (Oct 2, 2018)

how do you remove magnets?

I kind of screwed up on magnets strength of mf3rs2 and I need to remove all the magnets


----------



## GWJD (Oct 2, 2018)

I believe there's no other way other than cutting the magnets off. I could be wrong though (Replying to Bui An)


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2018)

Bui An said:


> how do you remove magnets?
> 
> I kind of screwed up on magnets strength of mf3rs2 and I need to remove all the magnets


If you have needle nose pliers, you can try twisting the magnets off. You can try soaking the pieces in hot water first (this will obviously wreck the stickers) to help loosen the glue.

What magnets did you use and what don't you like?


----------



## Bui An (Oct 3, 2018)

n35 4x2

i feel like it is too weak for me

remark that i drop the cube alot so i might also affect the strength


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 3, 2018)

Bui An said:


> n35 4x2
> 
> i feel like it is too weak for me
> 
> remark that i drop the cube alot so i might also affect the strength


That should only affect the strength if magnets are popping loose. And that would make it uneven, not weak.


----------



## teh yoshi (Oct 5, 2018)

So I magnetizing two DaYan XiangYuns and made illusion cubes of both. A stickerless caps with black internals and a black caps with primary internals (the stickerless version only comes with primary internals for some reason).

I'm only going to talk about the black cap with primary internal cube. I used N48 5x1 magnets, which felt absolutely perfect given the very thick plastic it has. I lubed it with 30k on the tracks and 200 cSt on the pieces. No need to lube the springs since it had a plastic and a metal washer each.

I'm actually embarrassed, and yet so proud, of how surprisingly amazing this cube turned out. Right off the bat, due to its crunch, it ate up the 30k like a dream and became almost immediately broken in. This XiangYun feels like a strange compromise between the Valk and the Valk Power. It's got the crunch of the Valk and the heft of the Valk Power, all the while being a bit on the more controllable side. I've set up many flagships and budget cubes, but I'm oddly very proud of how this turned out.

If I had another both stickerless and black XiangYun, I might do this again...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 5, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> im so confused rn
> so inside your corners you have put 1.5 and inside your edges you have put 2


Yes


----------



## Bui An (Oct 9, 2018)

Does the non magnetic weilong gts3 have magnet slot?

I want to 3d print a budget interchangeable magnet system for it and having a magnet slot kind of obstruct the planning


----------



## sillyturdle (Oct 23, 2018)

Has anyone been able to crack into the gan 356r to see if its magnetizable? I've heard conflicting things about it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 24, 2018)

Cube Solve Hero said he was gonna try, but I haven't seen any footage or confirmation yet.

I would kind of expect GAN to release the 356 RM too.


----------



## sillyturdle (Oct 26, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Cube Solve Hero said he was gonna try, but I haven't seen any footage or confirmation yet.



And..... he mest up the polarities. XD oh well. IF the m version is anywhere near as good as a LMM or MF3RS2m then I really want to pick one up and magnetize it. If not, then i'll wait for the mf3rs3.


----------



## JeffSandoval014 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello, I magnetized my cube and arranged the pieces the best I can.

While solved, the orange and green side is okay. Clicks and snaps when turning. The yello only clicks and snaps when doing a 180 deg turns. Other side doesnt snap at all. They just snap at solved state. 

Also when solving, they disalign etc. Maybe some of them aren't aligned or I have some polarity problems.

If so, how do I know where the problematic magnet is and how do I fix it?

Thoughts please.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 26, 2018)

It sounds like you have a polarity issue. To find the problem child, take the cube apart and compare all corner sides to an edge, then compare edge sides to a corner. Eventually you'll find a pair that repels.


----------



## JeffSandoval014 (Oct 26, 2018)

I got the culprits and soaking them in warm soapy water to remove the glue. Any more ideas how to remove the glue?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah, he did mess up by using a new method he never tried before. But it's fixable by redoing it. He knows what the error was. He did say that the magnets did make the corner caps stick out ever so slightly.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 31, 2018)

What is the best magnet strength for a WuShuang 5x5, corners and edges? I would like them to be on the weaker side, but still enough strength in the edges so I can do M slice moves.


----------



## teh yoshi (Oct 31, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What is the best magnet strength for a WuShuang 5x5, corners and edges? I would like them to be on the weaker side, but still enough strength in the edges so I can do M slice moves.


N35 4x1.5 all around if you want it on the weaker side. If you want, you can use N35 4x2 for the inner layers.

My WuShuang has N38 4x1.5 all around, and I think it's perfect.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been thinking about magnetizing a Yuexiao Pro with magnets from a Shengshou Mr. M. Could I do it, should I do it, and would I need superglue?
P.S. The Shengshou magnets are 5x1.5 mm


----------



## teh yoshi (Nov 5, 2018)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> I've been thinking about magnetizing a Yuexiao Pro with magnets from a Shengshou Mr. M. Could I do it, should I do it, and would I need superglue?
> P.S. The Shengshou magnets are 5x1.5 mm


Definitely sounds possible. Just ignore the magnet slots and glue magnets on the walls on the opposite sides. And of course you need superglue.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Nov 6, 2018)

Could I instead use hot glue?
Would it melt the plastic?


----------



## teh yoshi (Nov 6, 2018)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> Could I instead use hot glue?
> Would it melt the plastic?


I've never tried it, nor have I heard of anybody using it, but for the very reason you just stated, I'm going to not recommend it.

What I do recommend, however, if you're in the US, is to get some Gorilla Glue Gel at your local hardware store.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 6, 2018)

teh yoshi said:


> N35 4x1.5 all around if you want it on the weaker side. If you want, you can use N35 4x2 for the inner layers.
> 
> My WuShuang has N38 4x1.5 all around, and I think it's perfect.


Are the magnets from eBay or a real seller?


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Nov 6, 2018)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## teh yoshi (Nov 6, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Are the magnets from eBay or a real seller?


You can buy any cut of N35 on eBay for cheap. For everything else, like my N38 magnets I used, I got from Gaussboys.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 15, 2018)

Any ideas how to remove glued magnets from the cube? Unfortunately bought (not so)cheap magnets and its grade turned out to be far less than declared by the seller (n35 or even less instead of n42)....


----------



## Tabe (Nov 15, 2018)

N35 is the lowest so they're not below that. 

To remove, soak the pieces in warm water to loosen the glue then use pliers to pull them out.


----------



## Sergey (Nov 15, 2018)

Tabe said:


> N35 is the lowest so they're not below that.
> 
> To remove, soak the pieces in warm water to loosen the glue then use pliers to pull them out.


Thanks! Will try. You're right, N35 is the lowest for 80C working temperature (N-mark), but for the higher temp there are magnets starting from grade 28.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 1, 2018)

What size/strength magnets should I use for an X-Man Tornado 3x3? Strength is subjective, but I don't know the difference between them. I like the strength on the mass-produced GTS3M, but I don't know if they would be too strong on the Tornado.


----------



## GWJD (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm going to use N52 4x2 magnets on a YLM 3x3, is that okay?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 2, 2018)

GWJD said:


> I'm going to use N52 4x2 magnets on a YLM 3x3, is that okay?


YLM has pretty thin plastic, and those are pretty strong magnets. It’ll work, but I would recommend something a little lighter.


----------



## teh yoshi (Dec 2, 2018)

GWJD said:


> I'm going to use N52 4x2 magnets on a YLM 3x3, is that okay?


If that is the true strength and not some knock-off from eBay that is secretly N35, then you will definitely kill that cube. I personally believe magnets that strong has no place in cubing.

Or you can just do it anyway and let us know the results. Enjoy your Excalibur Cube!


----------



## GWJD (Dec 2, 2018)

It's not really from Gaussboys, so I'm not sure about how strong it might be.


----------



## Bui An (Dec 3, 2018)

GWJD said:


> I'm going to use N52 4x2 magnets on a YLM 3x3, is that okay?



Too heavy imo


----------



## Bui An (Dec 5, 2018)

just magnetised yuxin red

corner outer edge n35 4x2

outer edge inner edge n35 4x2

inner edge 35 4x1.5

i feel outer inner edge magnets need to be a little bit stronger


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 28, 2018)

How do I extract the magnets from the Shengshou Mr. M's corner pieces without messing up the cube's internal mechanism?


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 28, 2018)

GWJD said:


> I'm going to use N52 4x2 magnets on a YLM 3x3, is that okay?


If you don't want the magnets to be too strong, put some sort of sheet (Maybe like a layer of duct tape) right under each magnet, so that the magnets wouldn't obstruct turning too much.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jan 4, 2019)

@teh yoshi hey i think i saw in your spreadsheet that you magged a black kirin. How did turn out in your estimation? Strong, weak, goldie locks. Also did it end up being a good cube overall?


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 4, 2019)

sillyturdle said:


> @teh yoshi hey i think i saw in your spreadsheet that you magged a black kirin. How did turn out in your estimation? Strong, weak, goldie locks. Also did it end up being a good cube overall?


I think the magnets I used turned out to be quite all right, although I prefer to have them a little stronger than that (but that wouldn't be very economical, considering this is already one of the cheapest 3x3s on the market). The cube ended up being okay, but it truly feels like a budget of a budget cube. It's like a Little Magic, but a lot slower and grossly sandier. A cube that light and having one of the thinnest plastics around would benefit from being faster and having even stronger magnets, I think.


----------



## sillyturdle (Jan 4, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> The cube ended up being okay, but it truly feels like a budget of a budget cube. It's like a Little Magic, but a lot slower and grossly sandier. A cube that light and having one of the thinnest plastics around would benefit from being faster and having even stronger magnets, I think.


Interesting. I agree it feels like the cheapest thing I've ever turned, but I average 17.5 with it (after warm up solves); which is exactly what I average with my gts2m. So I'm kinda torn on if I should invest in the right magnets, which would be more expensive than the cost of the cube, or if I should hold off and do something else with my time and money...


----------



## noobecube (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm totally noob here, so please be easy on me 

I'm on my 3rd week of cubing and I started last week with CFOP and I also got the GAN 356 X with tension nuts and magnets.
What's not clear to me is how to replace the magnets on the corner pieces.

Do I need to take the corner piece out and remove the coloured plastic, so I can push out the existing magnet?
I couldn't find anything with google. They all show the side pieces but never really go over the corners.
Or am I missing something?

Thank you!


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 10, 2019)

I am quite sure that the corner magnets are not made for changing.

And changing magnets is something useful if you are sub 15... (seconds)


----------



## noobecube (Jan 10, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> I am quite sure that the corner magnets are not made for changing.
> 
> And changing magnets is something useful if you are sub 15... (seconds)



The change I made to the nuts does feel better. the magnets change is just for the learning experience, not for being sub-anything


----------



## Ethan Epstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello, I want to make a GTS2M, however I don't know which magnets to use. As far as I understand, many people prefer N35 4*2mm and many like N50 4*2mm magnets. I do have a Supernova MF3RS2M, and I really enjoy it and like the feel of it. Considering that, what do you think I would like better?
Thank you!


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 10, 2019)

Ethan Epstein said:


> Hello, I want to make a GTS2M, however I don't know which magnets to use. As far as I understand, many people prefer N35 4*2mm and many like N50 4*2mm magnets. I do have a Supernova MF3RS2M, and I really enjoy it and like the feel of it. Considering that, what do you think I would like better?
> Thank you!


N50 4x2 is ridiculously strong for any 3x3, provided they are the real deal (since many sellers on eBay will actually end up being N35, anyway). N35 4x2 will be far too weak for the GTS2 due to how thick the plastic is in that cube. In general, you want strong magnets for fast cubes and weaker magnets for slower and controllable cubes. The GTS2 is on the faster side, so I believe the best magnets for that cube would be N42 5x1, but you'd have to buy that at special magnet shops online such as Gaussboys if you're based in the US. The feeling of that magnet is strong, but not overbearing, and due to it being wider than 4mm discs, they feel a lot smoother and less bumpy or snappy.


----------



## Ethan Epstein (Jan 11, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> N50 4x2 is ridiculously strong for any 3x3, provided they are the real deal (since many sellers on eBay will actually end up being N35, anyway). N35 4x2 will be far too weak for the GTS2 due to how thick the plastic is in that cube. In general, you want strong magnets for fast cubes and weaker magnets for slower and controllable cubes. The GTS2 is on the faster side, so I believe the best magnets for that cube would be N42 5x1, but you'd have to buy that at special magnet shops online such as Gaussboys if you're based in the US. The feeling of that magnet is strong, but not overbearing, and due to it being wider than 4mm discs, they feel a lot smoother and less bumpy or snappy.



OK, so where can I get this type of magnet if I am not in the US? I searched eBay, and the closest I could find was N42 5x2mm, and N42 5x1.4mm. Do you think this is fine? Or is it too strong as well? I also found N50 5x0.5mm and N35 5x2mm.


----------



## teh yoshi (Jan 11, 2019)

Ethan Epstein said:


> OK, so where can I get this type of magnet if I am not in the US? I searched eBay, and the closest I could find was N42 5x2mm, and N42 5x1.4mm. Do you think this is fine? Or is it too strong as well? I also found N50 5x0.5mm and N35 5x2mm.


You can find N42 5x1 on AliExpress.
You can also find N45 5x1 on Supramagnets. They're from China, so surely they'll ship internationally. The difference in strength from N42 5x1 is hardly noticeable to basically negligent.


----------



## Ethan Epstein (Jan 11, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> You can find N42 5x1 on AliExpress.
> You can also find N45 5x1 on Supramagnets. They're from China, so surely they'll ship internationally. The difference in strength from N42 5x1 is hardly noticeable to basically negligent.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 18, 2019)

The magnets I recently ordered from FastTech just arrived, and it's finally time to make all of my remaining non-magnetic puzzles magnetic!

Just a quick note for anyone else ordering from FastTech: the actual sizes of the magnets seem to be about 15% smaller than the listed sizes.
- "4×1.5" is actually 4×1.30
- "4×2" is actually 4×1.71 (this is closer to 1.5 than to 2, lol)
- "5×1" is actually 5×0.83

I think @One Wheel mentioned that 4×*1.5* won't fit in the Wuji's corners, but hopefully these 4×1.3 magnets will fit? (Worst case is that they don't fit and I don't magnetise the outer layers, I guess.)

---



xyzzy said:


> On a mostly unrelated note, have people tried magnetising the _internal_ edges of a 4×4×4?


So, I tried this on a spare Wuque, with the 5×0.8 N52 magnets in the internal edges and 4×1.7 N38 in the wings. (I earlier mistakenly assumed that the internal edges would fit 1-mm thick magnets, but they don't. Just as well that the magnets I got were actually slightly thinner.) Way too weak, barely even noticeable. The plastic gets in the way of making the magnets perfectly aligned, so it looks like this (side view; not to scale). I used Blu Tack rather than glue for these magnets, so I can remove them and try modding the pieces to make the alignment better, although I don't really expect this to change much.

Also, as the magnets are significantly closer to the core (compared to how the inner/inner layers are usually magnetised), that also means less torque for the same amount of force.

Up next: Wushuang M, then Wuji M.


----------



## chron0s (Jan 23, 2019)

I magnetized some MF3RS3s:

cubicle lite edges (4x1 N48) and strong corners (5x1 N48)
4x1.5 N38 throughout
cubicle strong (5x1 N48) throughout

Order above is from weakest to strongest with 4x1.5 N38 and cubicle strong throughout being similar. 4x1.5 N38 is the 'recommended' strength and fits in the slots whereas with the other combinations I tried you have to install the magnets on the opposite side.

I lubed all 3 cubes identically with black on the core, a generous helping of dignitas, a few drops of lubicle-1, and silk.

This cube benefits from break in - it speeds up. The lubes take away the scratchy feeling it has out of the box.

What magnet strength do I recommend? I like all three, but 4x1.5 N38 has a slight edge for me overall. If you prefer to keep more flexibility lite edges and strong corners works well. I don't think I'd want it lighter than that. It would be interesting to try 4x1 N52 edges, 5x1 N52 corners as well as 4x1.5 N38 edges, 4x1.5 N42 corners (to average into an N40). I don't know where to find these strengths unfortunately.

I love this cube - I was a big fan of the soft feel and controllability of the MF3RS2 but I like the added stability of the MF3RS3 and really enjoy solving on it.


----------



## chron0s (Jan 24, 2019)

Update on MF3RS3 magnetization efforts - I ordered 5x1 N52 and 4x1 N52 from gaussboys to try a variation on the cubicle lite edge, cubicle strong corner combo. I like having the 4x1 magnets in the edges to make M slices easier, less mass!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 30, 2019)

Having played a bit more with my internal-edges-magnetised Wuque, I think I see one (possibly major) problem here, beyond the fact that the magnets I used weren't strong enough.

On, say, the Valk 2, doing edge-corner magnetisation is good because the core is tightly locked to one side of the puzzle. However, on the Wuque (and the Wuhua, and maybe also other big cubes from other brands), the core can get misaligned by quite a fair amount. When making a wide move, half of the time the magnets will make the internal edges lock to the correct side, but half of the time they'll _lock to the wrong side_. The result is that a wide turn can feel something like this:

initial: magnets lock the layer in place, so you need extra force to initiate the turn
1 degree into the turn: internal edges happen to be locked to the wrong side
1 more degree into the turn: need extra force to separate the internal edges from the wings _again_

Internal edge + wing magnetisation is not fundamentally impossible, but I don't think it'll be effective on the Wuque. (Will the Valk 4 feature this? I mean, Qiyi did use internal-edge magnetisation on the Valk 2.)


----------



## Sergey (Jan 31, 2019)

xyzzy, you placed magnets inside "big" internal piece and bottom of the wing? And what about corners in such setup?


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 1, 2019)

Sergey said:


> xyzzy, you placed magnets inside "big" internal piece and bottom of the wing? And what about corners in such setup?


Yeah, magnets in the big internal pieces and the bottom of the wings, right above the bottommost peg. For the outer layers I just magnetised it the normal way.


----------



## S.S.STAR (Apr 15, 2019)

Two months bump, but I think it's better than creating new thread so...


I magnetized little magic 6×6×6, using N35 3×1.5 and 3×2. 144 magnets glued carefully, did polarity check, and assembled. (It was a nightmare to assembly.)

And tada! I can't feel magnets at all! I'll use stronger magnets next time but I don't want to disassemble and assemble this again. Ouch.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 15, 2019)

S.S.STAR said:


> Two months bump, but I think it's better than creating new thread so...
> 
> 
> I magnetized little magic 6×6×6, using N35 3×1.5 and 3×2. 144 magnets glued carefully, did polarity check, and assembled. (It was a nightmare to assembly.)
> ...



Oof. 4x1s are the ones to use in the YLM6. This spreadsheet recommends 4x1 and 4x1.5 n38, what I used was that except where that says 4x1.5 I used a 4x1 n52. I’m really happy with mine.


----------



## S.S.STAR (Apr 15, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Oof. 4x1s are the ones to use in the YLM6. This spreadsheet recommends 4x1 and 4x1.5 n38, what I used was that except where that says 4x1.5 I used a 4x1 n52. I’m really happy with mine.



I saw that spreadsheet but I can't access N38 or higher grade magnets. (here's N35 only) So I calculated magnetic force for settings of spreadsheet (k&z magnetic? I can't remember.) and compared my settings. They were similar so I just went with them.

I might be misunderstanding some concepts of magnetic force calculation.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 15, 2019)

S.S.STAR said:


> I saw that spreadsheet but I can't access N38 or higher grade magnets. (here's N35 only) So I calculated magnetic force for settings of spreadsheet (k&z magnetic? I can't remember.) and compared my settings. They were similar so I just went with them.
> 
> I might be misunderstanding some concepts of magnetic force calculation.


Hmm. I checked that calculator and it does show similar force. At one point I wrote them to ask if they could get it to show a third decimal place, and they said that in reality even the second decimal place wasn’t probably all that reliable. You’re probably within the error range. Your magnets are thicker, but just over half the surface area of a 4mm magnet, and the thickness also means that the centers are further apart. Sometimes adding a light lube will make magnets feel stronger: you might try that.

Edit to add: the difference between n35 and n38 isn’t that great. If n35 is all you can get I would just to 4x1 and 4x1.5, the same as what the spreadsheet suggests for n38.


----------



## teh yoshi (Apr 15, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Edit to add: the difference between n35 and n38 isn’t that great. If n35 is all you can get I would just to 4x1 and 4x1.5, the same as what the spreadsheet suggests for n38.



I think I disagree. The feeling between N35 and N38 is very significant compared to N38 and N40/N42.

I magnetized my YLM6 with N38 4x1.5 and N38 4x1 and it came out phenomenal. The strength feels similar to what the AoShi GTS or Shadow has, maybe even a tad stronger. The problem is that obtaining true N38 magnets is expensive and not the inaccurate ones you find on eBay (if I recall, the total amount of magnets that went into my YLM6 ended up costing around $15).

@S.S.STAR Sorry to hear all your hard work ended up sucking. I honestly hate N35 for a lot of hardware. I hope you don't get too discouraged in trying other things in the future, though.

But yeah, I understand if looking at a magnet calculator is all you can get for an idea when choosing magnets, but even that can be massively misleading. Honestly, your best bet is either through trial by error or discussion either here or in the Cubers Discord's hardware channel.

Thanks for being a cautionary tale for others, at least!


----------



## S.S.STAR (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for detailed replies.




One Wheel said:


> Hmm. I checked that calculator and it does show similar force. At one point I wrote them to ask if they could get it to show a third decimal place, and they said that in reality even the second decimal place wasn’t probably all that reliable. You’re probably within the error range. Your magnets are thicker, but just over half the surface area of a 4mm magnet, and the thickness also means that the centers are further apart. Sometimes adding a light lube will make magnets feel stronger: you might try that.
> 
> Edit to add: the difference between n35 and n38 isn’t that great. If n35 is all you can get I would just to 4x1 and 4x1.5, the same as what the spreadsheet suggests for n38.



Yeah it does show similiar force but there's many variable conditions I couldn't consider. I'll try adding some lube and tensioning a bit. (I prefer tight tension but try to loose it.)





teh yoshi said:


> I think I disagree. The feeling between N35 and N38 is very significant compared to N38 and N40/N42.
> 
> I magnetized my YLM6 with N38 4x1.5 and N38 4x1 and it came out phenomenal. The strength feels similar to what the AoShi GTS or Shadow has, maybe even a tad stronger. The problem is that obtaining true N38 magnets is expensive and not the inaccurate ones you find on eBay (if I recall, the total amount of magnets that went into my YLM6 ended up costing around $15).
> 
> ...



I think extremely weak force is better than absurdly strong because I can use it anyway. And I'm planning other projects so I'm not discouraged! Trial and error for perfection.


----------



## xyzzy (May 5, 2019)

Some more notes on internal-edge magnetisation:

The Yusu R has holes in the internal edges that can fit 4×3.5. I didn't bother permanently magnetising mine though, since I didn't have enough 4×2s and honestly the Yusu R is kinda garbage compared to the Wuques I already have.

Speaking of which, I placed additional magnets for my Wuque M. I might replace the both magnets with 4×2 N50 or something; the magnetic pull is still very weak, although now it's actually noticeable when turning slowly. (I've also tried filing the internal edges so I can push the magnets further in, reducing the distance and thus increasing the force, but I was probably doing something wrong because I barely shaved away any plastic after 20+ minutes of filing.)

The Wuhua v1 and the Shadow both have split-piece designs for the internal edges, but have no room to accommodate magnets facing outwards. Didn't check my Cubing Classroom MF8 because I'm not mad enough to disassemble it that far, but chances are that its internal edges (probably split-piece; there's a visible seam right in the middle) don't have enough room either, considering how thin it looks.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 10, 2019)

I have heard that there are empty magnets slots in the edges of the yuxin little magic factory magnetized square1. Does 4*1 magnets fit into the magnets slots in the edges of the yuxin little magic square1?
*Help!!!*


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 19, 2019)

Why magnets in the outer layers of big cubes have to be weaker than the magnets in the inner layers?


----------



## One Wheel (May 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why magnets in the outer layers of big cubes have to be weaker than the magnets in the inner layers?


The value of magnets in big cubes is to help maintain cubic shape. If the magnets in the outer layers were as strong or stronger than the inner layers then they would pull the inner layers along with them.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 19, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> The value of magnets in big cubes is to help maintain cubic shape. If the magnets in the outer layers were as strong or stronger than the inner layers then they would pull the inner layers along with them.


I am going to magnetize a 5x5. Is it suitable to use 4*2 n35 x48 magnets in the edge to edge pair, and 4*2 n35 x24 + 4*1.5 n35 (corners) x24 magnets in the corner edge pair?


----------



## One Wheel (May 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am going to magnetize a 5x5. Is it suitable to use 4*2 n35 x48 magnets in the edge to edge pair, and 4*2 n35 x24 + 4*1.5 n35 (corners) x24 magnets in the corner edge pair?


That sounds about right, possibly go with 4x1.5 n35 entirely on the corner edge pair, by mixing them should work too.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 19, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> That sounds about right, possibly go with 4x1.5 n35 entirely on the corner edge pair, by mixing them should work too.


I am mixing the magnets strength of the corner edge pair as I think that the magnets may be too weak.
I have a cyclone boys magnetic skewb, ootb all of the magnets are 4*1.5. They are very weak to me, making me over shoot a lot. Then I switched half of the magnets (only corners) to 4*2 n35, and they work really well!


----------



## One Wheel (May 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am mixing the magnets strength of the corner edge pair as I think that the magnets may be too weak.
> I have a cyclone boys magnetic skewb, ootb all of the magnets are 4*1.5. They are very weak to me, making me over shoot a lot. Then I switched half of the magnets (only corners) to 4*2 n35, and they work really well!


What kind of 5x5 are you using? The thickness of the plastic makes a big difference.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 19, 2019)

I want to magnetize three cubes.: The Moyu Meilong 3x3x3, the QiYi Warrior W 3x3x3, and the QiYi QiDi 2x2x2 (in that order). 

I came across a huge guide for magnets (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ckx4hwxyP9i_7M0Fm7NWg2hraEHA1MPjROgvl9kONKM/edit#gid=0) but the suggested magnet most of the time is N42 5x1, which is pretty expensive. I'm looking at 20 pieces for 5 dollars on Ali Express. So I'll need to spent 40 bucks to magnetise 3 cubes. That doesn't seem worth it for cubes that are worth 10 bucks put together.

On Youtube I found someone magnetize the Meilong with N52 4x2, but that seems a bit big/strong. 

I really, really like how SCS magnetized my YLM, so if anyone has any information on which magnets they used, that would also be cool.

Anyone else have any tips on what magnets to use on these three cubes? I've been talking about magnetizing a cube for months now, it's time I finally stop overthinking this and get on with it already. Please help!


----------



## teh yoshi (May 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am going to magnetize a 5x5. Is it suitable to use 4*2 n35 x48 magnets in the edge to edge pair, and 4*2 n35 x24 + 4*1.5 n35 (corners) x24 magnets in the corner edge pair?


Which cube are you magnetizing? I think that setup sounds fine, but make sure the plastic thickness is roughly the same throughout the cube, otherwise using different magnets can have unintended consequences.

In my opinion, odd-layered cubes can get away with having the same strength throughout the entire cube, given that there's no variance in the plastic thickness. A layer in the middle of the cube will be held there magnetically by both sides, unlike the outer layer.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 20, 2019)

teh yoshi said:


> Which cube are you magnetizing? I think that setup sounds fine, but make sure the plastic thickness is roughly the same throughout the cube, otherwise using different magnets can have unintended consequences.
> 
> In my opinion, odd-layered cubes can get away with having the same strength throughout the entire cube, given that there's no variance in the plastic thickness. A layer in the middle of the cube will be held there magnetically by both sides, unlike the outer layer.


My super smooth and fast mf5!


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 1, 2019)

What magnets should I put in my little magic?
I have 4*2 n52, and n35s. What works best?


----------



## jlk (Jun 1, 2019)

It depends on you, like your turning style and all that stuff.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a fairly rough and fast turning style


----------



## jlk (Jun 1, 2019)

Then probably the n35 magnets suit you.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 1, 2019)

I went with the n52s, just finished magnetizing, and they work fantastic for me. Thanks for your recommendation, but sorry I saw it too late. Luckily I am pretty happy with the n52s.


----------



## jlk (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm glad to hear btw I was thinking to magnetize my little magic since its my main.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 1, 2019)

For sure put magnets in it. It makes a huge difference


----------



## jlk (Jun 1, 2019)

I know they are coming.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 1, 2019)

Sweet. Make sure to glue them in good, because I have had magnets fall out before


----------



## neeamradia (Jun 1, 2019)

Please can people look at my HELP ASAP thread please?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Sweet. Make sure to glue them in good, because I have had magnets fall out before


Yuxin Little Magic M with 4*2 n35 magnets is my main. I have lubed the core and removed the washers, making the cube to have a crunchy and smooth feel, and I love it very much.


----------



## neeamradia (Jun 1, 2019)

Thecubicle labs one has really nice magnet strength any idea what strength they are?

It is a great cube. Bought s labs one as a gift for my friend.


----------



## jlk (Jun 2, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Sweet. Make sure to glue them in good, because I have had magnets fall out before



Can you send me some pictures of where you put your magnets in the edges and corners? Thank You


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah I'll send some pics after I work the cube in, but at the moment it is drenched in lube so I don't want to take any pieces out. Make sure to remind me if I don't send pics in a few hours


----------



## jlk (Jun 2, 2019)

OK, take all the time you need.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2019)

jlk said:


> OK, take all the time you need.


Lol I took some pictures but I guess my camera is too good, because the file of the picture is too big to send on this website. Any other way I can send you the picture?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Lol I took some pictures but I guess my camera is too good, because the file of the picture is too big to send on this website. Any other way I can send you the picture?


I just realized I can take the picture again in lower resolution


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I just realized I can take the picture again in lower resolution


Still not working I'll figure it out tomorrow


----------



## jlk (Jun 2, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I just realized I can take the picture again in lower resolution


 got discord or anything?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I just realized I can take the picture again in lower resolution


Instead of triple posting, just edit your post.


----------



## ThatLucas (Jun 29, 2019)

I want to go magnetize my MF8 8x8. Which magnets should I use and where can I get them?


----------



## Tabe (Jul 14, 2019)

Am looking for suggestions on magnet size and strength for:

7x7
8x8
9x9

I like my magnets a little on the stronger side - something like a Valk 5 or Spark.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 14, 2019)

You should use 6x2 N52 magnets in all big cubes. JK. What 7x7, 8x8, and 9x9 do you plan to magnetize? If it is like a small mf9, then you should go for 3x2 or 3x1, or maybe even 2x1. N35, or N50 should work just fine, and both of those can give you a quite strong feel based on where you put the magnet. If you are working with a shengshou 7x7 on the other hand, then you are better off going for bigger magnets, because those have giant layers. Magnets can be bought on ebay for way cheap, but they take a while to ship. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 14, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> You should use 6x2 N52 magnets in all big cubes. JK. What 7x7, 8x8, and 9x9 do you plan to magnetize? If it is like a small mf9, then you should go for 3x2 or 3x1, or maybe even 2x1. N35, or N50 should work just fine, and both of those can give you a quite strong feel based on where you put the magnet. If you are working with a shengshou 7x7 on the other hand, then you are better off going for bigger magnets, because those have giant layers. Magnets can be bought on ebay for way cheap, but they take a while to ship. Hopefully that helps.


Meilong 7x7, Shengshou Tank 8x8 (and maybe G8), and Little Magic 9x9.

So 6x2 N52 for all pieces? That seems like it would be really strong.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 14, 2019)

Lol I was joking. Use like 3x2 n35 or n50 for those


----------



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Lol I was joking. Use like 3x2 n35 or n50 for those


Missed the "JK", LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Typ0 Cuber (Jul 28, 2019)

What magnets should i get for my MF3RS3?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Typ0 Cuber said:


> What magnets should i get for my MF3RS3?


The magnet slots in the rs3 are for 4*1.5 magnets, but that maybe a bit weak.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey guys, this is a long set of very specific pieces of information that I'm looking for, and I'm really hoping somebody will be able to help me out. I've been all over the internet for the past hour or so, and I can't find the magnet size or strength (for anybody familiar with magnets) for any of the following cubes:

Factory WeiLong GTS2 M
Factory WeiLong GTS3 M
Factory WeiLong WR M
Cubicle Labs MF3RS2 M
Cubicle Labs Little Magic M 3x3
Factory YJ YuLong V2 M
Factory YJ MGC 3x3
Factory YuXin HuangLong M 3x3
Factory GAN 354 M
Factory YueXiao EDM
Factory YJ MGC 2x2
Cubicle Labs WeiPo M

I know how crazy this question is but I figured if anyone would know any of the information I could find them here. Thank you in advance and I apologize for how overwhelming and tedious this question is!


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 13, 2019)

Typ0 Cuber said:


> What magnets should i get for my MF3RS3?


I know this is a few weeks late but I magnetized my RS3 with 5x1 N48 on the edges and 4x1 N48 on the corners. You may want marginally stronger magnets since this is a fast puzzle with the rights springs, but it's up to personal preference. I have another RS3 that I magneted with all 4x1 N48 but those feel far too weak. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 21, 2019)

Does anyone know what size the slots are in the YUEXIAO E??? 

Not sure if anyone has tried this yet. I got the yuexiao e from scs, and a n35 magnetic conversion kit. The magnets are 4x2. While the 4 diameter fit perfect in the slots on the edges, they were a little too high. Sooooo, I looked on the cubicle and they have n48 magnets that are 4x1. I’m hoping they fit.

Really just wanted to put this out there, since there were no videos or tutorials on this (that I could find).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 21, 2019)

Help, I am purchasing a GTS2M, but want feedback on magnets.
From reading thecubicle, I have discovered an abundance of reviews talking about the ease of magnets falling out. Please help, anyone who owns a GTS2M.
Do they fall out easily? How many magnets are there in the cube? And is it easy to reattach them?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 21, 2019)

They fell out a lot when it first came out, but that issue has been fixed.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 21, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> They fell out a lot when it first came out, but that issue has been fixed.


Ok thank you.
Probably should pay attention to the review dates.

Edit: What if my cube is from an old batch?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello,

What glue will work best with gluing the magnets to the pieces. Don't want to take the effort in magnetising for the magnets to fall out and rattle in the cube .


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 23, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What glue will work best with gluing the magnets to the pieces. Don't want to take the effort in magnetising for the magnets to fall out and rattle in the cube .



I just use the glue that comes with kits from scs lol.


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m about to magnetize a little magic. Looking for suggestions and/or tips on what will be good. 

Currently have some 4x2 n35 magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Mlange90 said:


> I’m about to magnetize a little magic. Looking for suggestions and/or tips on what will be good.
> 
> Currently have some 4x2 n35 magnets.


4x2 n35


----------



## Tabe (Aug 23, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What glue will work best with gluing the magnets to the pieces. Don't want to take the effort in magnetising for the magnets to fall out and rattle in the cube .


Loctite Super Glue:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DQ86NGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 23, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Loctite Super Glue:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DQ86NGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Thanks for your help


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Loctite Super Glue:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DQ86NGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Loctite works very well. I used it to glue the magnets back to my clock


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> Loctite works very well. I used it to glue the magnets back to my clock



How big of a bottle is necessary for a single magnetisation - how much is used. I have seen some 7.5g bottles in the UK but don't know whether or not it will be enough compared to the 20g bottles found elsewhere.

I've come across bottles of Loctite 401 or 406, is there a difference. I have a Meilong 4x4 on the way and will definitely be magnetising it and sharing my results.

Thanks


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> How big of a bottle is necessary for a single magnetisation - how much is used. I have seen some 7.5g bottles in the UK but don't know whether or not it will be enough compared to the 20g bottles found elsewhere.
> 
> I've come across bottles of Loctite 401 or 406, is there a difference. I have a Meilong 4x4 on the way and will definitely be magnetising it and sharing my results.
> 
> Thanks


I have a 4g bottle and it hasn't run out but if you were planning on repairing more than one cube or so I think you should get a bigger size.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2019)

A 7.5g bottle will do multiple cubes.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 24, 2019)

Tabe said:


> A 7.5g bottle will do multiple cubes.



Great, thanks!
Will be posting my findings soon.


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 25, 2019)

Any recommendations for a Dayan Zhanchi?


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just magnetized a white little magic. Put 4x1 n48 in the edges and 4x2 n35 in the corners. It’s sickkkk!


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 27, 2019)

Plus, I put 4x1 n48 magnets in the edges of my Yuexiao e! They fit perfect. Then did the edges with 4x2 n35 in corners. That’s why I did my little magic that way ( because I had the left over). This configuration in the Yuexiao is too strong. When I click the edge magnets towards the core to weaken them, it’s fine. 
I like the 4x2 magnets in the corners of my 3x3s because they are heavier. Maybe it’s just in my head, but I like it. 

Ps. Not a lot of feed back on this thread/forum. Wack Arnold!!


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 28, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Yep, the same thing has happened to me a few times. I tend to just delete the moved / buried posts...
> 
> Back on topic, it does seem like the ED(M) is a good test bed for magnets. If only they made a stickerless one.



That’s lame. I’m trying to decide if I like my little magic I just magnetized better than my Dayan teng yun. It’s close. I just wish the teng yun didn’t have that soft buttery plastic. It’s silent turns freak me out lol.


----------



## Mlange90 (Aug 28, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I've never considered the TengYun... I like quiet puzzles but I've heard that it needs work to be viable... Plus it's a little expensive for a cube I'm not sure about.



If you like quite puzzles, you would LOVE the tengyun! It has a very weak magnet strength, I think. But overall the tension was good out of the box. I just put some lunar and solar in it until I was happy.


----------



## danvie (Aug 29, 2019)

What Would be good magnets to use in the MF3RS2 and the Yuxin Little Magic.
I am thinking about buying some magnets to put in both of them but I'm not sure what ones to g


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

N35 4x2 is good for both puzzles. Available from aliexpress for next to no money.

For the MF3RS2: Place edge piece magnets high up near edge so corner magnets will lie flat. | This cube is on the slower side and quite controllable, so this magnet works best despite having thick plastic. 

The YLM's corner pieces are hard to take apart, but if you are careful it should be no problem.


----------



## danvie (Aug 30, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> N35 4x2 is good for both puzzles. Available from aliexpress for next to no money.
> 
> For the MF3RS2: Place edge piece magnets high up near edge so corner magnets will lie flat. | This cube is on the slower side and quite controllable, so this magnet works best despite having thick plastic.
> 
> The YLM's corner pieces are hard to take apart, but if you are careful it should be no problem.


 Thanks!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 3, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> N35 4x2 is good for both puzzles. Available from aliexpress for next to no money.



I agree. Aliexpress is cheap, but you may have to wait longer for your magnets because they come from China.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> I agree. Aliexpress is cheap, but you may have to wait longer for your magnets because they come from China.


As always when ordering magnets from China, be sure to measure the magnets with a caliper when they arrive to ensure they are the correct size. "4x2" is often 4x1.7 or 4x1.5 when ordered from China.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> As always when ordering magnets from China, be sure to measure the magnets with a caliper when they arrive to ensure they are the correct size. "4x2" is often 4x1.7 or 4x1.5 when ordered from China.



Thanks for the advice. I was wondering if it was worth magnetising a budget 6x6 and how it would perform. I have Meilong 6x6 on the way from Britcubes and it will most definitely need magnets to be stable.

I will also have a review of it on the way very soon.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

Want to magnetize a meilong 4x4 have questions.

So I have seen that a lot of people have been maining a magnetized meilong and I have some questions.
1) Will a speedcubeshop or a cubicle conversion kit work, and will I need multiple?
2) If I can’t use those, then where should I buy my magnets and what size?
3) What lube did you use to setup your meilong?

That is basically all, but if you have any tips on magnetizing in then throw them out. Thanks!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Want to magnetize a meilong 4x4 have questions.
> 
> So I have seen that a lot of people have been maining a magnetized meilong and I have some questions.
> 1) Will a speedcubeshop or a cubicle conversion kit work, and will I need multiple?
> ...


SCS sells two strenghts of magnetizing kits. Strong and weak. The weak ones are N35 4x2 and the strong ones are 4x2 N50. You'll have to shop elsewhere to get the right magnets. I recommend Aliexpress for the magnets. What you need is 4x2 N35 for the outer layers and 4x1 N35 for the inner layers. Most people seem to agree that's what's best and that's how I am going to do it next time I magnetize a MeiLong 4.

For lube, I just stick some MoYu on the core and QiYi on the pieces and I'm done.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Want to magnetize a meilong 4x4 have questions.
> 
> So I have seen that a lot of people have been maining a magnetized meilong and I have some questions.
> 1) Will a speedcubeshop or a cubicle conversion kit work, and will I need multiple?
> ...


You need 96 magnets total. I recommend 48 each of 4x1 N35 and 4x2 N35. 

You can try Aliexpress or Ebay but you run a very high probability of getting undersized magnets (4x1.7 instead of 4x2 for example).


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

what magnets should i put in the ylm 3x3?
4x2 n35, n40, n45
4x1.5 n35, 40, 45


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Help, I am purchasing a GTS2M, but want feedback on magnets.
> From reading thecubicle, I have discovered an abundance of reviews talking about the ease of magnets falling out. Please help, anyone who owns a GTS2M.
> Do they fall out easily? How many magnets are there in the cube? And is it easy to reattach them?


So far in the entire 4 months I have owned a gts2m I have never encountered this problem. They have slots which the magnets fit into so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

How many magnets does a 3x3 have?


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How many magnets does a 3x3 have?


48


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> 48


Each corner has 3 magnets and each edge has 2. 8 corners * 3 magnets = 24. 12 edges * 2 magnets = 24. 24 + 24 = 48.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Each corner has 3 magnets and each edge has 2. 8 corners * 3 magnets = 24. 12 edges * 2 magnets = 24. 24 + 24 = 48.


Ok. I was thinking of magnetising a YLM 3x3


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Ok. I was thinking of magnetising a YLM 3x3


It's well worth doing. It's a very good cube when magnetized. I used it at comp before. Put in N35 4x2. Corner pieces can be hard to take apart.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's well worth doing. It's a very good cube when magnetized. I used it at comp before. Put in N35 4x2. Corner pieces can be hard to take apart.


Ok. I might add that to my next order. Why not n40?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

What magnets should be used to magnetize the yuxin little magic 6x6?
Does 3x2 n35 in the inners, 4x2 n35 in the middle layers, and a mix of 4x1.5 n35 and 4x2 n35 in outers work?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Ok. I might add that to my next order. Why not n40?


Because N35 is the right strength. N40 would probably be a bit too strong.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Because N35 is the right strength. N40 would probably be a bit too strong.


I had the same question. How strong is "a bit too strong?" I think I would like mid/strong magnets, but whatever you think is good buy me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2019)

I always use these three sites to check magnet strength and advice.

This one lists just about all cubes and a lot of them have the plastic thickness and magnet recommendation listed.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ckx4hwxyP9i_7M0Fm7NWg2hraEHA1MPjROgvl9kONKM/edit#gid=0

If you want to check how strong magnets will be in your cube, you can use this website:
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/calculator.asp

Put in your magnet strength, size and distance between the magnets. The distance is listed in the previous spreadsheet, or you can measure it yourself with a caliper. The number you're looking for is the number on the far right. Magnet to Magnet.

With the Yuxin Little Magic, which has a plastic thickness of 1.86 and N35 4x2 magnets you'd get a magnet strength of 0.10, which is about medium. In my MeiLong 3, which is 1.81 mm plastic thickness, the magnet strength is 0.11. You see that even 0.05 mm can make a difference. With N40 you'd get 0.12 which is getting on the stronger side of things. Usually anything under 0.07 is too weak and anything over 0.14 is usually strong. In my other MeiLong 3 I put 4x1.5 which is 0.07 which is just barely noticable, but still quite pleasant to turn.

Source of magnet strength guide:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/5uv823

I don't agree with avoiding N35. Those are very readily available and dirt cheap, so that's what I tend to go with. I just bought 800 magnets for 10 euros.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I always use these three sites to check magnet strength and advice.
> 
> This one lists just about all cubes and a lot of them have the plastic thickness and magnet recommendation listed.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ckx4hwxyP9i_7M0Fm7NWg2hraEHA1MPjROgvl9kONKM/edit#gid=0
> ...


Great, good to know. I'm doing some jobs for my grandparents on the weekend so I will buy them after that. Thanks!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you think I could buy 4x2 and 4x1 magnets off of amazon? They are pretty cheap at 8 USD for 200. They are also N35.


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Do you think I could buy 4x2 and 4x1 magnets off of amazon? They are pretty cheap at 8 USD for 200. They are also N35.


if you don't mind waiting, you can find them for about half the price on ebay


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> if you don't mind waiting, you can find them for about half the price on ebay


I just bought 800 magnets for 10 euros from Aliexpress. About 11 dollars.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> A quick question:
> 
> Why don't we flush mount magnets instead of putting them inside cubing pieces? Magnets are so much stronger when they are in contact than when they are separated by a couple of millimeters of plastic.


I think it boils down to manufacturing cost of drilling and aligning holes correctly. If I'm not wrong, GAN 356 X magnets are in contact with each, with matching price tag.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 12, 2019)

Also, the (lack of) strength of magnets is not an issue.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

What 3x3 should I magnetise?
Gan x
354
YLM M
MF3RS2M
Meilong m
Other
I want to get two of these with magnets and magnetise them, a gan 356x, or a gan 354 and one of these.

I realise now I should have put this in the puzzle choice thread, but I can't post a poll in a thread


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Gan X but you will have to change your username lol


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 24, 2019)

Why are those your only options?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> Why are those your only options?


i dont know. thats just what i feel like getting at the moment.
what else do you suggest?


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> i dont know. thats just what i feel like getting at the moment.
> what else do you suggest?


Right now I really like the WR M, and I've never been able to get a Gan cube to perform well for me


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

jo1215 said:


> Right now I really like the WR M, and I've never been able to get a Gan cube to perform well for me


obviously i really want a gan x, but i also dont know if its worth the cost. i really like the feel of it though, so i thought maybe 354.
and i was thinking of magnetizing a puzzle so budget cubes.


----------



## YeaBuDDy (Sep 24, 2019)

Have magnetized (4x2 n35) all 3 of the budget cubes in the past month and you can't go wrong with any of them really good puzzles. For around 25$ including magnets


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

YeaBuDDy said:


> Have magnetized (4x2 n35) all 3 of the budget cubes in the past month and you can't go wrong with any of them really good puzzles. For around 25$ including magnets


A few questions:
What order would you rank the three of them?
Are they better than the gan X (for the price)
What about the 354


----------



## YeaBuDDy (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> A few questions:
> What order would you rank the three of them?
> Are they better than the gan X (for the price)
> What about the 354



Meilong, YLM, MFRS2. Never tried a Gan puzzle, only started cubing a couple months ago (sub 40) so went the budget route. Have a Gan R arriving Wednesday that I plan to magnetize.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

YeaBuDDy said:


> Meilong, YLM, MFRS2. Never tried a Gan puzzle, only started cubing a couple months ago (sub 40) so went the budget route. Have a Gan R arriving Wednesday that I plan to magnetize.


Ok thanks. 
Anyone else know about the gan ones?
Right now I'm thinking meilong and 354


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

Try the 354 as you have small hands and its cheaper. I reckon the YLM for budget, or maybe Gan R and magnetise that. I've heard its very good when magnetised and comparable to the Gan X


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

Gan x for sale: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/selling-gan356x.75291/


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 24, 2019)

354 is not so good
Rank budget cubes mf3rs2 meilong ylm although they are all good


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

H


Cubingcubecuber said:


> 354 is not so good
> Rank budget cubes mf3rs2 meilong ylm although they are all good


How do you mean "not so good"? I think I might just buy a gan x...


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Gan x for sale: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/selling-gan356x.75291/


From America, for $50 USD, plus $20 postage? It's cheaper to buy from Australia


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Try the 354 as you have small hands and its cheaper. I reckon the YLM for budget, or maybe Gan R and magnetise that. I've heard its very good when magnetised and comparable to the Gan X


You have no clue. You haven't tried any of these!! I want to get the best ones for the price. You don't know!
Sorry that sounded really harsh I didn't mean it like that.
Sorry for the triple post.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 25, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> You have no clue. You haven't tried any of these!! I want to get the best ones for the price. You don't know!
> Sorry that sounded really harsh I didn't mean it like that.
> Sorry for the triple post.


I don't know anyway, but I've heard the YLM is good and the truth is I wanna try the 354 without me buying it


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 25, 2019)

If you really wanna Gan puzzle magnetise a Gan R


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 3, 2019)

Okay.. so. I have recently been advised to consider buying 40 x Meilongs for Multi-BLD


Spoiler: posts here



https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...bs-successes-fails.50757/page-84#post-1333742


 and to magnetize them. Now whilst I am still considering to buy them and do this, I would like to gain some more information first. I assume that the 'N' you talk about is Newton so I am assuming it is the strength of the magnets. The '4x2' and those things I have no idea about. 
So that being said I can't really say exactly what magnets I like and which I would like for this project. Something a bit stronger than the Valk 3 Power M is what I want to aim at. Similar to the MoYu AoChuang GTSM's inner layers. Can anyone please assist me in this matter?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 3, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Okay.. so. I have recently been advised to consider buying 40 x Meilongs for Multi-BLD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: posts here
> ...


The N35/N42/N50/etc. refers to the grade of the magnets, which corresponds to the maximum possible magnetisation. Basically: larger number = stronger magnets. "4 × 2" refers to the size in millimetres (first number is the diameter, second number is the thickness).

I don't have any input regarding what magnets to use since I haven't really tried either the Valk Power M or the Aochuang GTSM, but you can check out teh yoshi's spreadsheet for a general guide.



Dr. Lube said:


> Why don't we flush mount magnets instead of putting them inside cubing pieces? Magnets are so much stronger when they are in contact than when they are separated by a couple of millimeters of plastic.


More expensive and harder to mass produce, like others have said, but the key thing is that the magnetic pull when the layers are aligned is _not_ the only thing that affects how magnets feel in a puzzle. Being a bit stronger when aligned wouldn't mean much if the slightest misalignment also causes the force to fall off steeply—this wouldn't be very different from classical friction-based alignment mechanisms, for example. For small magnets, the force between them obey an approximate inverse _fourth power_ law, not inverse square (because the magnets are dipoles, not monopoles). You can't make the magnets _too_ small for that reason, even if they're very strong. (Disclaimer: I haven't done the calculations (which can get very complicated), but "very small" here probably means something like 1 mm diameter.)

That said, a few puzzles feature magnet grooves where the plastic is thinner (e.g. Galaxy v2 and I believe the Aoshi GTS M as well), so it's not like puzzle designers haven't been thinking about reducing magnet distance.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 3, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Okay.. so. I have recently been advised to consider buying 40 x Meilongs for Multi-BLD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: posts here
> ...


What you want is 4x2 N35 magnets.


----------



## Tacito (Oct 4, 2019)

What are the recommended magnets for MF8 and MF9?
I couldn't find in the spreadsheet


----------



## chron0s (Oct 4, 2019)

I took a non-magnetic Moyu GTS WR 3x3 and magnetized it with a cubicle strong magnet set - much stronger than the stock magnets, and a bit stronger feeling compared to the GTS3 ridged magnets. Maybe a bit too strong for my tastes - I'm going to try some 4x1.5 N38s in another one and compare.


----------



## Tacito (Oct 4, 2019)

Tacito said:


> What are the recommended magnets for MF8 and MF9?
> I couldn't find in the spreadsheet



Also, is this the correct way to magnetize the 8x8? Or did I miss something?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2019)

Tacito said:


> Also, is this the correct way to magnetize the 8x8? Or did I miss something?
> View attachment 10879


Seems right.

(I used 4×1.5 N38 in my Cubing Classroom MF8, ended up a bit too weak for my liking. But it also seems like that cube will pop and explode at every opportunity, regardless of whether it's magnetised, so…)


----------



## Tacito (Oct 5, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Seems right.
> 
> (I used 4×1.5 N38 in my Cubing Classroom MF8, ended up a bit too weak for my liking. But it also seems like that cube will pop and explode at every opportunity, regardless of whether it's magnetised, so…)



I see... I'll try to find 4x1.5 N48 or something equivalent


----------



## Kenshen (Jan 7, 2020)

Im new to magnetizing my own cubes, and Im really confused on the lots of kinds of magnet strength. I would like to magnetize my yuxin 2x2 for my first 'project' but I cant just pick out random magnets because I could waste a good cube I got on my birthday. I'd really like to know on how much of a strength difference there is on a 4x2 N35 and with a 4x1.5 N35, so that I could pick a set of magnets and magnetize my 2x2 when I can. Thanks!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2020)

These sites will be very helpful:
Calculate magnetic force between magnets that are placed in cubes. You want to be between 7 (very light) and 16 (very strong) on the magnet to magnet pull force. You'll have to measure the thickness of the plastic yourself.





K&J Magnetics - Magnet Calculator


K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.




www.kjmagnetics.com





Or, check this site: 








Magnetic Cube Guide


3x3x3 Magnetic Cube Guide,<a href="https://www.kjmagnetics.com/gap.calculator.asp">K&J Magnetics - Magnetic Gap Calculator</a> <a href="https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/magnets-thread.62969/">SpeedSolving Forum Magnets Thread</a> Some plastic thickness may vary, whether from stickered ...




docs.google.com





It has recommended magnet strength and size for various cubes.


----------



## Lordpaxin (Jan 12, 2020)

Mlange90 said:


> If you like quite puzzles, you would LOVE the tengyun! It has a very weak magnet strength, I think. But overall the tension was good out of the box. I just put some lunar and solar in it until I was happy.


What magnets did you put in your Tengyun?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Lordpaxin said:


> What magnets did you put in your Tengyun?


It comes with magnets already installed and you can't change them. (I hear it's very difficult to remove the caps on the pieces and you risk damaging the puzzle permanently if you do that; it also seems that there's no room to add magnets anyway.)


----------



## brododragon (Jan 23, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I assume that the 'N' you talk about is Newton so I am assuming it is the strength of the magnets


I'm pretty sure N stands for neodymium.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 23, 2020)

If you put a magnetic cube next to a computer does it affect it?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> If you put a magnetic cube next to a computer does it affect it?


No


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

Can someone mass produce clock magnets (not actual clocks). Please


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm pretty sure N stands for neodymium.


Wow that was long ago I asked about that, haha. I learnt that in the meantime, but thanks anyway!!


----------



## brododragon (Jan 25, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Wow that was long ago I asked about that, haha. I learnt that in the meantime, but thanks anyway!!


Lol. I have a bad habit of not looking at dates


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jan 27, 2020)

anybody know what strength, and size the magnets are in the shadow M, and how do they feel?


----------



## brododragon (Jan 27, 2020)

How do cubes with multiple magnet settings work?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How do cubes with multiple magnet settings work?


Two ways - 1) by replacing one side of the magnet pairs with a different strength of magnet (or nothing) or 2) by adjusting the alignment of one side of the pairs; the less aligned the pairs, the weaker the attraction


----------



## Tabe (Feb 28, 2020)

Looking for suggestions on magnet strength and placement (i.e. which pieces to place them in) for an MF9 9x9. Looking for something similar to a Yufu or Spark in terms of magnetic feel.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 29, 2020)

Are 3x2 N50 strong enough? I need as small as possible for my mini 3x3.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 29, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Looking for suggestions on magnet strength and placement (i.e. which pieces to place them in) for an MF9 9x9. Looking for something similar to a Yufu or Spark in terms of magnetic feel.


I did an MF8 with pretty strong magnets, I’d be happy to make a rundown of what I used there if that would help. It was a mix of 4x1, 4x1.5, and 4x2, with 3x1.5 in the corners.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

can you magnetize a cube with two different types of magnets?
I have x man bell magnets and regular 1.5mm magnets 
would it work?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> can you magnetize a cube with two different types of magnets?
> I have x man bell magnets and regular 1.5mm magnets
> would it work?


I mean, yes. It would just create a magnet strength in between the two types. The Valk Power has 4x1.5 in the corner and 4x2 in the edges for example. But make sure to spread them evenly, or it’ll cause an uneven feel, and your cube to become non-WCA legal (I think)


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> can you magnetize a cube with two different types of magnets?
> I have x man bell magnets and regular 1.5mm magnets
> would it work?


Yes, it will work. If you're going to do this, you'll want the edges to all have exactly the same magnets and the corners to all be exactly the same.

That said, Bell magnets are 6x3 N52 magnets - waaaaaaay too strong for a 3x3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

Never said he was going to magnetize a 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Is the Cubicle's magnet kit any good? I have a 3x3 and a 2x2 that I want to magnetize. Also, should I get the light or strong magnets?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

Depends on the 3x3 and 2x2. IDK about the magnet kit quality control, but I’d bet it’s at least decent.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Never said he was going to magnetize a 3x3


Going to be too strong for just about any nxn


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

Side question: Why does the Bell have magnets which are so strong?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Depends on the 3x3 and 2x2. IDK about the magnet kit quality control, but I’d bet it’s at least decent.


Yuxin Little Magic 3x3 and Moyu Lingpo 2x2.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

I’d go with light, because YLM is a light cube, not sure about the LingPo.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yuxin Little Magic 3x3 and Moyu Lingpo 2x2.





PetrusQuber said:


> I’d go with light, because YLM is a light cube, not sure about the LingPo.


Most reviews say to use light for all 2x2s because heavy is to strong.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 24, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Going to be too strong for just about any nxn


I have a 68mm Sail with 6x2 n38. It’s a great foot cube. ;-(


----------



## LiquidDirt (Mar 25, 2020)

I bought a mf3rs2 from D-FantiX but apparently got the Moyu Meilong 3x3 instead. What magnets do you think are good in the Meilong 3x3 because I might magnetize it. On YouTube someone used N52 but I think those are too heavy. Thanks


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2020)

LiquidDirt said:


> I bought a mf3rs2 from D-FantiX but apparently got the Moyu Meilong 3x3 instead. What magnets do you think are good in the Meilong 3x3 because I might magnetize it. On YouTube someone used N52 but I think those are too heavy. Thanks


I put in 4x2 N35 from Aliexpress, which gives a pretty strong click. And another one I put in 4x1,5 N35 which is a more subtle feel, but both work. I use the strong version for 3BLD and the medium version for 3x3x3.

Also: They don't make mf3rs2 anymore, so there's a small change you can still buy it anywhere.


----------



## LiquidDirt (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh sorry. I meant what magnets should i put in the meilong.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

LiquidDirt said:


> Oh sorry. I meant what magnets should i put in the meilong.


He did say - 4x2 N35 for a strong click, 4x1.5 N35 for a subtler feel.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all, I've been curious in the prospect of putting magnets into non-WCA puzzles for a while now.

I have made a magnetic Shengshou Kilominx in the past, but I made way too many mistakes we won't talk about here..

Do you think it would be possible to install magnets into a Master Pyraminx? I'm honestly unsure how to know if it is possible due to polarity and how the pieces interact with each other, but I'd definitely be willing to give it a shot if it was possible. 

I have also had a thought or two about a magnetic or semi-magnetic Curvy Copter, but I am sure that success would be unlikely, if even possible due to the myriad of jumbling moves that can be performed on the puzzle.

Mirror Blocks may be a good challenge, but the magnets needed would have to be TINY for all those little pieces, especially the smallest edge and corner, which I'm honestly unsure have removable caps or not.

Idk. Just something to think about. Definitely a fun prospect, whether doable or not.


----------



## LiquidDirt (Mar 28, 2020)

What magnets for the moyu meilong


----------



## Tabe (Mar 28, 2020)

LiquidDirt said:


> What magnets for the moyu meilong


4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 4, 2020)

Tabe said:


> 4x1 N35 inner, 4x2 N35 outer


It was a 3x3.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 4, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> It was a 3x3.


Well, then not what I suggested


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a Gan RS, a YLM, a Cubicle Strong magnet kit (1x5 N48), and a Cubicle Lite magnet kit (1x4 N48). Any suggestions on what I should do, preferably from someone who has magnetized a cube using the Cubicle kit? (Lite in RS, Lite in YLM, One type in corners, the other type in the edges, etc.)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> I have a Gan RS, a YLM, a Cubicle Strong magnet kit (1x5 N48), and a Cubicle Lite magnet kit (1x4 N48). Any suggestions on what I should do, preferably from someone who has magnetized a cube using the Cubicle kit? (Lite in RS, Lite in YLM, One type in corners, the other type in the edges, etc.)


Both of those cubes are pretty fast but the YLM is much more stable than the RS so the RS would benefit more from the strong magnet kit. Strong for RS, Lite for YLM


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (Apr 26, 2020)

I am currently trying to magnetize my qiyi qiheng s megaminx but i don't know what size or strength magnets i would need. Does anyone know?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

It would probably be cheaper to just buy a new Megaminx like the Galaxy V2 M because of all the magnets you would need and the time you would have to spend.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 26, 2020)

yes, that and the QiHeng Mega is not very good either.


----------



## SaMn37 (Jun 29, 2020)

So, 

I was thinking about buying a bunch of magnets and taking on the project to magnetize at least a 3x3 and a 5x5, maybe try out something random. So what kind of magnets should I get? 

Kewbz UK for example got these:

N48: 3x1, 4x1, 5x1, 4x1.5, 4x2
N35: 4x5

Cube wise I'm thinking QiYi Warrior W (I really like it, feels fast without magnets already. Which ones would be good alternatives? 

Also I'm thinking i could butcher and magnetize my old V Cube 5. Alternatives for that welcome as well. Which of the above mentioned magnets should I use for a 5x5 and why?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 29, 2020)

Have you tried the warrior S, it's an updated version of the warrior W and is a pretty nice overlooked budget cube, it's practically unpoppable at stock tensions but still manages to turn decently and have good corner cutting, I have had one magnetized and it's pretty nice. Ultimately magnetizing cubes these days is pretty pointless, most are done by the factory, the recent release of the meilong M line basically killed all reason to magnetize cubes yourself. If you want to though then why not, the QiYi warrior W has quite thickish plastic so you won't need something too strong, our 4x1.5s will do fine: https://speedcubing.org/products/4x1-5mm-magnets


----------



## SaMn37 (Jun 29, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Have you tried the warrior S, it's an updated version of the warrior W and is a pretty nice overlooked budget cube, it's practically unpoppable at stock tensions but still manages to turn decently and have good corner cutting, I have had one magnetized and it's pretty nice. Ultimately magnetizing cubes these days is pretty pointless, most are done by the factory, the recent release of the meilong M line basically killed all reason to magnetize cubes yourself. If you want to though then why not, the QiYi warrior W has quite thickish plastic so you won't need something too strong, our 4x1.5s will do fine: https://speedcubing.org/products/4x1-5mm-magnets



On your site.. Why don't you tell what strength the magnets are? And how many magnets is that for the 2,95€? Product description? 

I'll consider QiYi Warrior S, thanks.

And yes it is basically "pointless", but who buys a 2000-piece puzzle that's already assembled? I want to magnetize some cubes for the fun of magnetizing them.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 29, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> On your site.. Why don't you tell what strength the magnets are? And how many magnets is that for the 2,95€? Product description?
> 
> I'll consider QiYi Warrior S, thanks.
> 
> And yes it is basically "pointless", but who buys a 2000-piece puzzle that's already assembled? I want to magnetize some cubes for the fun of magnetizing them.


Sadly our supplier didn't give a strength but I'm pretty sure they are standard N35, it's 50 magnets in each set.


----------



## SaMn37 (Jun 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> QiYi warrior W has quite thickish plastic so you won't need something too strong


Doesn't that mean it needs stronger magnets? The thicker the plastic the further apart the magnets are, thus needing stronger magnets for the same effect. 

I think I might go with the N48 4x2 and 4x1,5 and experiment with those. 

Besides the QiYi Warrior W and QiYi Warrior W, which 3x3 would you recommend?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> Doesn't that mean it needs stronger magnets? The thicker the plastic the further apart the magnets are, thus needing stronger magnets for the same effect.
> 
> I think I might go with the N48 4x2 and 4x1,5 and experiment with those.
> 
> Besides the QiYi Warrior W and QiYi Warrior W, which 3x3 would you recommend?


You may need stronger magnets although I don't think it's that thick, I don't really remember I just know it's thicker than the meilong plastic.
For other recommendations I would recommend the meilong 3x3, obviously there is now a factory magnetic version so you won't be saving much by doing it yourself but it's a good one to try since a magnetic meilong is a really nice cube.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> Doesn't that mean it needs stronger magnets? The thicker the plastic the further apart the magnets are, thus needing stronger magnets for the same effect.
> 
> I think I might go with the N48 4x2 and 4x1,5 and experiment with those.
> 
> Besides the QiYi Warrior W and QiYi Warrior W, which 3x3 would you recommend?


I second @cuber314159 with the Meilong recommendation. It's a very nice puzzle, especially if you like a fast and soft cube. The RS3M 2020 is also something to look out for but its magnets are very weak so if you pick it up from TC they offer a extra set of magnets to make the magnets stronger in the RS3M 2020. If you want something less soft and harsher then the WuWei M and MS are great options.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> QiYi Warrior W and QiYi Warrior W


Do you mean the Qiyi Warrior W and the Qiyi Warrior S?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I second @cuber314159 with the Meilong recommendation. It's a very nice puzzle, especially if you like a fast and soft cube. The RS3M 2020 is also something to look out for but its magnets are very weak so if you pick it up from TC they offer a extra set of magnets to make the magnets stronger in the RS3M 2020. If you want something less soft and harsher then the WuWei M and MS are great options.


I would definitely recommend the extra magnets to make it slightly stronger, that's why we are just giving them away with all RS3Ms ordered at the moment.


CyoobietheCuber said:


> Do you mean the Qiyi Warrior W and the Qiyi Warrior S?


I assume it's just autocorrect being stupid, and to warn you now: do not erase Google keyboard data from your phone, if you do then suddenly valk will start autocorrecting to ball and call and all that rubbish and it gets really annoying.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> You may need stronger magnets although I don't think it's that thick, I don't really remember I just know it's thicker than the meilong plastic.
> For other recommendations I would recommend the meilong 3x3, obviously there is now a factory magnetic version so you won't be saving much by doing it yourself but it's a good one to try since a magnetic meilong is a really nice cube.





Sub1Hour said:


> I second @cuber314159 with the Meilong recommendation. It's a very nice puzzle, especially if you like a fast and soft cube. The RS3M 2020 is also something to look out for but its magnets are very weak so if you pick it up from TC they offer a extra set of magnets to make the magnets stronger in the RS3M 2020. If you want something less soft and harsher then the WuWei M and MS are great options.


I third the meilong recommendation


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> and to warn you now: do not erase Google keyboard data from your phone, if you do then suddenly valk will start autocorrecting to ball and call and all that rubbish and it gets really annoying.


I'm using a PC.


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 7, 2020)

how to put magnets in edges?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 7, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> z3cubing made this video on how to fully magnetize a volt sq 1 but the links in his video for the magnets don't work anymore and or does not let you buy less than 300 magnets.
> what type of magnets does he use and how many of each type do you need?


I personally don't think it's worth it nowadays since there are mass produced factory magnetized square-1's in the Yuxin Little Magic M and the XMan Volt V2 M for an affordable price.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> it is a fully magnetic sq 1 i am making, those are not fully magnetic.


The Volt v2 comes in two variations - fully magnetic and (just) magnetic slice. 

The Little Magic M is fully magnetic.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 8, 2020)

Tabe said:


> The Volt v2 comes in two variations - fully magnetic and (just) magnetic slice.
> 
> The Little Magic M is fully magnetic.


The YLM has no magnets in the edges


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> no fully magnetic as in FULLY MAGNETIC.
> the volt v2 nor the yuxin has magnets in the edges, as z3 has done in the video.
> fully magnetic means there is at least 2 magnets in EVERY piece on the sq 1, not just the corners and equator.


There's definitely magnets in the edges of the Volt V2, I just checked.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> do you have a picture?



In this picture, it's very faint but you can see a sort of circle outline on the primary part.

In this picture the screwdriver is attracted to the magnet in the edge, which is in the same spot as the outline in the previous picture.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> why is the magnet in the inside, isn't it supposed to be on the outside so it could attract to the equator part?


If the magnet was on the outside then it would get in the way of the U and D layers when you turned it. It can still attract to the equator part through the plastic.

The magnet is on the bottom of the edge so it can attract to the 3 magnets on the equator.


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 8, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> If the magnet was on the outside then it would get in the way of the U and D layers when you turned it. It can still attract to the equator part through the plastic.
> View attachment 12832
> The magnet is on the bottom of the edge so it can attract to the 3 magnets on the equator.


no i meant outside as in there are two sides on the edge,the pointy side and the side that clicks with the equator.
in the picture, the magnet was on the pointy side of the edge, which is near the inside of the cube, the outside part of the edge is the side of the edge which is touching the equator.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> no i meant outside as in there are two sides on the edge,the pointy side and the side that clicks with the equator.
> in the picture, the magnet was on the pointy side of the edge, which is near the inside of the cube, the outside part of the edge is the side of the edge which is touching the equator.


Actually in the picture it was on the outside. That's probably my fault for the low quality image, here is a better one.


This is the edge right side up.

Now here it is flipped over. As you can see, the faint outline of the magnet is clearly on the outside part that attracts to the equator.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 8, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Actually in the picture it was on the outside. That's probably my fault for the low quality image, here is a better one.
> 
> View attachment 12834
> This is the edge right side up.
> ...


just take the cap off:


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> just take the cap off:


 lol I tried to take the cap off but I couldn't do it and I felt like I was going to break the piece.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Suggestions for magnets magnetising a 4x4? I think I have a MF4S.
I think medium magnets would be nice. Also any good tutorials which don’t involve taking apart the entire cube?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Suggestions for magnets magnetising a 4x4? I think I have a MF4S.
> I think medium magnets would be nice. Also any good tutorials which don’t involve taking apart the entire cube?


i think you will have to take it apart otherwise it will be hard to keep track of pieces that are already done




 this is a good tutorial


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i think you will have to take it apart otherwise it will be hard to keep track of pieces that are already done


You could do it face by face (that's how I magnetised my MFJS MF8), but really, assembling a magnetic 444 is so easy that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> I have a Gan RS, a YLM, a Cubicle Strong magnet kit (1x5 N48), and a Cubicle Lite magnet kit (1x4 N48). Any suggestions on what I should do, preferably from someone who has magnetized a cube using the Cubicle kit? (Lite in RS, Lite in YLM, One type in corners, the other type in the edges, etc.)


This is probably way too late but both the cubicle Proshop and Angstrom versions of the YLM use the strong magnet kit in their premium offerings. I emailed to clarify what “Standard” means in their product description and they confirmed for that cube is it their strong magnet kit.

I have also personally magnetized black YLMs with the lite and strongkits. I prefer that locked in and stable feeling of the strong but the lite retains more of that glidy fast feeling that a non magnetic YLM has right out of the box.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Suggestions for magnets magnetising a 4x4? I think I have a MF4S.
> I think medium magnets would be nice. Also any good tutorials which don’t involve taking apart the entire cube?


Yes, my tutorial:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmm I thought magnets were meant to be stronger in the inner layers? Or no
Edit: Wait I’m an idiot


----------



## Tabe (Jul 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i think you will have to take it apart otherwise it will be hard to keep track of pieces that are already done


Nah, it's super easy to keep track.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 29, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> This is probably way too late but both the cubicle Proshop and Angstrom versions of the YLM use the strong magnet kit in their premium offerings. I emailed to clarify what “Standard” means in their product description and they confirmed for that cube is it their strong magnet kit.
> 
> I have also personally magnetized black YLMs with the lite and strongkits. I prefer that locked in and stable feeling of the strong but the lite retains more of that glidy fast feeling that a non magnetic YLM has right out of the box.


lol just a wee tiny little bit late


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol just a wee tiny little bit late


Figured as much, i kinda see forums as archives for future reference though too haha. So what did you do and how did they perform?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 29, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Nah, it's super easy to keep track.


He is magnetizing a 4x4. Shouldn't be that hard to disassemble and assemble it


----------



## Scrombo (Jul 30, 2020)

Out of morbid curiosity, I have a few older 3x3s lying around I'm thinking of magnetizing: an Aolong V2, Shengshou Wind, and Shengshou Legend. I have a few questions:

1. If I go through with this, how do I approach magnetizing the Legend? Both the edges and corners are capped.

2. To anyone that has a magnetized version of any of these cubes, did you feel a significant improvement after any of them? Do they feel heavy after magnetization?

I know we have better and cheaper puzzles available now, many of which I have, but I thought it would be fun to attempt a PB AO12 on one of these older puzzles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 30, 2020)

I magnetized an Aolong v2. Took it to a comp and had people practically fighting over it to buy it.


----------



## Scrombo (Jul 30, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I magnetized an Aolong v2. Took it to a comp and had people practically fighting over it to buy it.


Do you remember how strong the magnets were in that cube?


----------



## Tabe (Jul 30, 2020)

Scrombo said:


> Do you remember how strong the magnets were in that cube?


They were pretty strong - likely real 4x2mm N52 magnets from Gaussboys. The Aolong is heavy, with thick plastic, so it requires relatively strong magnets.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 31, 2020)

Has anyone magnetized the MFJS MF3RS? It is one of my only modern cubes without magnets and i feel it might actually have a purpose if it had magnets. I have a set of cubicle strong and lite magnets available to use. For reference i main an Angstrom YLM from the cubicle.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Figured as much, i kinda see forums as archives for future reference though too haha. So what did you do and how did they perform?


I did strong in the corners and weak in the edges. It is a too fast for me, although I am currently trying to get Sub-20 with roux, and I really like it for that


----------



## RFMX (Aug 13, 2020)

Are 4x2 magnets actually much stronger than 5x1 magnets? I am using this magnetic gap calculator and found that N35 4x2 has a higher magnetic field strength than N52 5x1, which feels like nonsense to me.

FYI I use 2.09 mm (GAN 356 R) as the gap for both inputs, and got 3460 (N52 5x1) and 4454 (N35 4x2) gauss as the result.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 13, 2020)

RFMX said:


> Are 4x2 magnets actually much stronger than 5x1 magnets? I am using this magnetic gap calculator and found that N35 4x2 has a higher magnetic field strength than N52 5x1, which feels like nonsense to me.
> 
> FYI I use 2.09 mm (GAN 356 R) as the gap for both inputs, and got 3460 (N52 5x1) and 4454 (N35 4x2) gauss as the result.


Disclaimer: not a physics expert, or even a cube hardware expert.
*tl;dr*: last sentence of this post

The magnetic field strength when the magnets are already perfectly aligned means basically nothing. The things you should care about (wrt magnets in cubes) are:

- Attractive force when layers are aligned. This influences friction (*); more force means more friction, which in turn means that initiating a turn will be harder. This may be desirable to avoid unintentional misalignments (e.g. not getting a +2 when dropping the cube, or keeping the layers together on megaminx or big cubes). This is what the K&J Magnetics pull force calculator calculates.
- How the force parallel to the turning axis changes with misalignment angle. This is how much the amount of friction _changes_ as you complete a turn. Sharper changes in force means more slowing down at the end of a turn. For the same amount of pull force, a larger magnet diameter usually corresponds to a more gradual change in force.
- Did I say frictional force above? Scratch that; you really care about the _torque_ instead. You're almost always applying force to a layer from a consistent distance from the turning axis, so that's essentially constant. What you _can_ change is magnet placement: magnets closer to the core will have the magnetic effects at a smaller radius, and hence the above two factors will lead to less torque. Conversely, magnets closer to the exterior will lead to more torque.
- The torque induced by magnets pulling each other together. (This concerns force perpendicular to the turning axis.) Again, further from the core means more torque. This controls how "snappy" the magnets are—more torque here means that layers will be pulled towards alignment harder.

(*) Friction is _crucial_ here. If you make the spherical-cow-in-a-vacuum assumption that everything is frictionless, your turns would never come to stop on their own: flick a layer once and it'll keep moving forever, speeding up when it comes near alignment and slowing down when it goes out of alignment, which is the opposite of what we want!

There is no "ready-made" online calculator to determine all of the above factors, and ab initio calculations are very difficult. You'd do well to go by gut feel instead of blindly trusting hard-to-interpret numerical values.


----------



## RFMX (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation. I'm actually considering to buy and magnetise a GAN 356 RS using N42 4x2, but I found Yoshi magnetising the R using N48 5x1. I'm not sure how to choose the magnetic strength for a cube. Is there any guidelines for choosing the type of magnets, or is it usually a blind pick?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 13, 2020)

It's kind of a blind pick. Another thing to consider is that the magnetic force of a 5x1 magnet is spread over a wider area than a 4x2 magnet. The 4x2 will have a stronger click to it than the 5x1 because its magnetic force is concentrated into a smaller area in terms of width.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 13, 2020)

RFMX said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm actually considering to buy and magnetise a GAN 356 RS using N42 4x2, but I found Yoshi magnetising the R using N48 5x1. I'm not sure how to choose the magnetic strength for a cube. Is there any guidelines for choosing the type of magnets, or is it usually a blind pick?


I magnetized my rs with the 5x1 n48s, and it is a pretty good strength


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 14, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Disclaimer: not a physics expert, or even a cube hardware expert.
> *tl;dr*: last sentence of this post
> 
> The magnetic field strength when the magnets are already perfectly aligned means basically nothing. The things you should care about (wrt magnets in cubes) are:
> ...


Ahh this would be a fantastic real life physics problem for an AP physics or first year university student. Find the magnetic attraction between the magnets based on size and gap between them and then calculate the shear force required to separate them assuming a coefficient of friction of the plastic faces. It’s very possible to do by hand since we know the axis of rotation when we turn and the shear and friction forces will act tangent to the circle of a radius equal to the distance from the core the centroid of the magnets...the torque mentioned in the post above.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 20, 2020)

Double posting becuase this post is regarding a totally different topic...

*Has anyone magnetized a **MOFANG JIAOSHI MINI 3X3 (4.5CM) cube for OH? What magnets would you recommend?*


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Double posting becuase this post is regarding a totally different topic...
> 
> Has anyone magnetized a MOFANG JIAOSHI MINI 3X3 (4.5CM) cube for OH? What magnets would you recommend?


I tried 3×2 N38 in mine and it was rather disappointing, so don't do that. I think I've seen some recommendations for 4×1.5 or 4×2 N35 on r/cubers, but I can't remember which. (Maybe @topppits might know…?)

Also, my actual recommendation is that, unless you really have very small hands, a 50 or 54 mm cube will probably work better for you, regardless of magnets.


----------



## topppits (Aug 20, 2020)

Thx for the tag. Yes, I used 4x2 N38 on my 45mm one.

Can't comment on how those would do for OH, since I don't do OH at all and use this cube for underway if I don't have a bag with me.

Those magnets are certainly on the strong side for this cube, I very much like it for 2H since I can leave the puzzle on very loose tensions and it's still super controllable.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 21, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> I tried 3×2 N38 in mine and it was rather disappointing, so don't do that. I think I've seen some recommendations for 4×1.5 or 4×2 N35 on r/cubers, but I can't remember which. (Maybe @topppits might know…?)
> 
> Also, my actual recommendation is that, unless you really have very small hands, a 50 or 54 mm cube will probably work better for you, regardless of magnets.





topppits said:


> Thx for the tag. Yes, I used 4x2 N38 on my 45mm one.
> 
> Can't comment on how those would do for OH, since I don't do OH at all and use this cube for underway if I don't have a bag with me.
> 
> Those magnets are certainly on the strong side for this cube, I very much like it for 2H since I can leave the puzzle on very loose tensions and it's still super controllable.


Thanks for the responses. I've never tried any mini cubes so the 45mm was a gamble. I do have exceptionally small hands but will also try a slightly larger cube too.


----------



## Graaaby (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi im learning 2 look oll on 3x3 and i cant find any fingertrickable ones for t that have no d or wide moves. im looking for one with R U and F moves and their ' variants only if possible


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## xyzzy (Sep 22, 2020)

Graaaby said:


> Hi im learning 2 look oll on 3x3 and i cant find any fingertrickable ones for t that have no d or wide moves. im looking for one with R U and F moves and their ' variants only if possible


The best algs for that case all have D moves or wide moves, though. The purely RUF ones are significantly slower.


----------



## Graaaby (Sep 22, 2020)

ok that sucks are there any with no D moves, with wide? cause i cant do D at all but i got used to a wide turn in one case


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 22, 2020)

The standard T OLL doesn't have wide D moves. But it does have wide move.


----------



## Graaaby (Sep 22, 2020)

ah i found a good one on jperm.net 
r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 22, 2020)

Graaaby said:


> ah i found a good one on jperm.net
> r U R' U' r' F R F'



I think that one is the standard one. Many people use it, including me.

*Edit: *You should also post this kind of questions in it's own thread, there are threads to ask questions for 3x3 or other events.

*This is one for 3x3:* https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/one-answer-3x3x3-question-thread.50209/


----------



## Redcrosscfop (Sep 22, 2020)

R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R'





jk don't actually do this.


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 22, 2020)

General piece of advice: try to get good at D moves. Even if you don't use any algs with them, they are still super useful for things like cross and certain F2L cases.


----------



## qwr (Sep 22, 2020)

for a beginner, wide moves are probably easier to do than D moves. D moves usually use ring and middle finger while wide R moves are just gripping the middle layer which is pretty easy to understand and perform at a beginner level.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

If you want something without wide moves or D moves, R U R' U' L' U R U' R' L is probably best.


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 23, 2020)

I would recommend learning how to do D and D' with your ring fingers, it's very helpful in lots of OLL cases. Also here are the two T cross case OLL's that I use/recommend:
Headlights Facing Inward (hold them in back): R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
Headlights Facing Outward (hold them on left): Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'


----------



## Varun Ambadi (Sep 28, 2020)

Keep the two unoriented corners on the right and do R' F' r U R U' r' F


----------



## qwr (Sep 30, 2020)

Even though all my 2x2s can forward corner cut effortlessly and reverse cut small angles just fine, I still get some catches now and then when I overshoot. I think it's from my sloppy turning but I wonder if getting a magnetized 2x2 will actually help my times. I only have one magnetic 2x2, the YJ yupo v2, but I don't like the magnetic feel and turning on it.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2020)

I've heard that at the highest level of 2x2, magnets hurt more than they help, because they apparently sacrifice a bit of TPS for stability when TPS is really an important thing. I don't know how valid this claim is, though.


----------



## qwr (Sep 30, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I've heard that at the highest level of 2x2, magnets hurt more than they help, because they apparently sacrifice a bit of TPS for stability when TPS is really an important thing. I don't know how valid this claim is, though.



Interesting... well I can tell you the official 2x2 record (which is so satisfying to watch) uses a magnetic chuwen.





I'm pretty much the furthest from a high level solver you can get. I just don't want to use magnetic cubes as a crutch for achieving accurate turning.


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.

Thanks


----------



## Tabe (Oct 22, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
> I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
> There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.
> 
> Thanks


Buy 24 4x2 N35 magnets. Add them only to the edges. No glue needed. Just drop them in and they'll stick to the magnets already there.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Nov 13, 2020)

Im magnetizing a MF3RS2 when my magnets come and I got the Cubicle Strong Magnet kit. Did I make a mistake? I hear the magnets are really strong.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

i think that it would be really cool if we could have a 3x3 that uses traditional corner edge magnetization, but we also use a ball bearing system, similar to older pyraminxes /skewb

So like a budget version of the valk elite magnets


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i think that it would be really cool if we could have a 3x3 that uses traditional corner edge magnetization, but we also use a ball bearing system, similar to older pyraminxes /skewb
> 
> So like a budget version of the valk elite magnets


It might be cool, but the turning seems like it would be really bad


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It might be cool, but the turning seems like it would be really bad



no-one will know until it's tried


----------



## cuber Q (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm completely obsessed by magnets in cubes. So i've been doing a lot of investigating recently. If you guys want to see the amazing results of '*core magnets*'... (specifically the GAN 11 PRO M), i have shot the cube being turned in slowmotion (240fps) with a great camera. The SloMo shots are pretty amazing and really show the core magnets pulling and correcting the turns with over AND under turning (we are talking 20-25degrees correction here). The video is a general chat about the cube but the slowmo shots start at around the 2min mark) There are also so very close up shot of the core during turning. i think the magnetic core is a real gamechanger.





I'm going to try to 3d print a core to hold core magnets, and modify a different cube to have core magnets too (well try anyway). Basically I'd love to fit core magnets to all of my favourite cubes now. But the core itself will be pretty hard to 3d print i think - but i'm up for the challange. I've magnetised quite a few cubes now, becasue i love a cube to have very strong magnets, but i have to say the core magnets in the GAN 11 pro really make overly strong edge (regular) magnets pretty redundant. I'm pretty blown away by it tbh.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> no-one will know until it's tried


true but how are you going to convince anyone to try it? It would need serious adaptations imo if you are planning to put the ball bearings corner-edge as well


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> true but how are you going to convince anyone to try it? It would need serious adaptations imo if you are planning to put the ball bearings corner-edge as well


na was only thinking ball bearings for the centre edge, like the Valk Elite


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> na was only thinking ball bearings for the centre edge, like the Valk Elite


Oh ok. That makes sense now


----------



## CUBER1265 (Feb 21, 2021)

HI SpeedSolving Community!

I have an old MoYu Weilong GTS2, and I want to make it into a f2l practice cube (by removing stickers). The problem with that is I have gotten so used to using magnetic cubes that I just cannot turn properly on the GTS, and I am afraid that if I get used to it, I will lose the feel of magnetic cubes

My question is, does anyone know where to get magnets to magnetize your own cube (strength close to the gan 11 m pro or rs3m 2020+), in store, like home depot, menards, ect.? I do not want to order it online anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 21, 2021)

You can get everything you need here:








Cubicle Labs 3x3 Magnet Kit - Strong


By popular demand, the Cubicle Labs 3x3 Magnet Kit is now available for purchase! Each Magnet Kit contains 50 magnets, 1.5mL of polyurethane glue in a syringe, 2 green dispensing tips, and 2 Cubicle Labs Magnetic Logos. Strong Magnets: This kit contains 5x1 N48 magnets. Once installed, these...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Gerry (Apr 17, 2021)

I've been recently watching a mixture of Puzzle Build videos, and Puzzle reviews. This inspired the idea of applying epoxy sculpt I think is it called, to the core in such a way that it doesn't interfere with anything but extends out towards the corner pieces. Then magnets could be glued to the corner pieces, and the core, or maybe the magnets could be embedded in the epoxy. Kind of re-creating the Gan 11 M Duo core magnet system. 

There are so many versions of Gan 3x3 that are so close, you could probably create your own versions by swapping pieces. I'm getting some V5 springs to try in my 356 M lite. in theory, that will turn it into a 356 X v2 with glued in magnets. Which is fine if you don't change the magnets anyway. Then if the core magnet thing works, you get a Gan 11 M Duo for a fraction of the price. (If you already own the 356 M) Well probably a heavier version.

I have done no research into this, so this is purely a question if this can be done. Or rather _should _it be done. Maybe playing with the core will turn it into garbage? Thoughts?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

Playing with the core, is always risky. Modding generally happens with the pieces and not the core. 

If you mod or change the core, the functionality of the puzzle changes, and it is important that you know what you are doing, otherwise the core gets ruined.


----------



## Gerry (Apr 17, 2021)

I thought as much. Thanks!


----------



## qwr (Apr 17, 2021)

GAN cubes are manufactured to very tight tolerances, something like 0.1mm. Nothing in theory is stopping you from making your own core magnet system, but magnetic pull is proportional to the inverse square distance by Coulomb's Law, so being off by 1 mm when the magnets are close will have a significant effect on the evenness of the whole cube. (That's what I presume - I'm not a physicist and I haven't engineered any cubes.)


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 17, 2021)

(also not a physicist)

The inverse square law applies to point charges, but magnets are very much not point charges. If you've found a point magnetic charge, a Nobel Prize will soon be coming your way! Also, in my experience, you can be pretty slipshod with magnet placement and it'll still be mostly fine (see also: early Cubicle Labs products); as long as the placement isn't _consistently_ off, the errors will partly cancel each other out.

---

I kinda want to try core magnets for myself, but I don't really have any cube that would benefit from added stability, that I also wouldn't mind sacrificing in an experiment. Actually, you know what, I guess I'll sacrifice my Huanglong. Never liked that cube much anyway, so there isn't much to lose. Trying to get the magnets to sit in the core might be weird though.

update: Tried it on my Huanglong, and unfortunately it seems that I have to permanently glue the core magnets in for it to work properly. (Blu-Tack absolutely does not hold the magnets to the core well enough. The ones in the corners seem fine, though.) It felt kinda interesting, so I might actually just commit to permanently modding my Huanglong. Maybe this will make the cube not suck! Actually nvm I tried blind-testing myself on the feel and I couldn't distinguish a modded side from an unmodded side, so lol, what a waste of effort.


----------



## qwr (Apr 17, 2021)

I decided to look more into it and it seems like for small enough magnets the attraction may be more proportional to 1/d^3 or 1/d^4. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force_between_magnets section on cylindrical magnets.
This might not affect the _subjective_ feeling of magnet strength tho.


----------



## Gerry (Apr 17, 2021)

The purpose of the core magnets is to make the cube more stable. The springs also help keep it stable as well. What if we tried to take advantage of this added stability by adding repelling magnets, to compliment the edge to corner, and corner to core magnets? It might also work without core magnets, and just the edge to corner systems.

My idea to achieve this: imagine where you would put a magnet on the edge piece if you were to magnetize it to the center piece. When you move that edge, it passes the side of the of another edge piece that is already magnetized, and would attract it. Now flip that magnet you added, and now it repels as it goes by. In my mind that would reduce friction, by creating a floating effect. The other magnets should keep that repelling bump from pushing that layer out too far. It would need to be weaker as you don't want a big flex, just enough to lessen plastic to plastic friction without separation. By only repelling when in motion, and never while it's in place, it shouldn't mess with the original magnets. (Don't actually add magnets to the center. That was just to better describe where I meant to add the magnets on the edge pieces.)

If there are cheap enough magnetic cubes, it might be worth the experiment. I'd try it but I would have no way of knowing if it worked well or not. In my mind it works, but I'm not experienced enough to imagine how it would work on all sides, and if it would work as an full concept. All things feel the same to me when I take 3 minutes to solve a cube lol

EDIT; Just played with a couple of big magnets. I still think it may work, but way too much R&D. The 2 big magnets, had a noticeable slowing before the cushion kicked in. It took effort to push them far enough to levitate. The edges attracted before the levitation. You'd have to play with strength and distance a lot to even get close.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gerry said:


> I'm getting some V5 springs to try in my 356 M lite.


dont think it will fit on the M's core


----------



## Gerry (Apr 18, 2021)

I emailed sCs and asked everything I needed to install the V5 springs. The answer was just the springs. No centers, center caps, or core swap needed. 

If you look at the Gan site, check out the cores. They sell the same core both both models. M and Xv2.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 18, 2021)

Gerry said:


> The purpose of the core magnets is to make the cube more stable. The springs also help keep it stable as well. What if we tried to take advantage of this added stability by adding repelling magnets, to compliment the edge to corner, and corner to core magnets? It might also work without core magnets, and just the edge to corner systems.
> 
> My idea to achieve this: imagine where you would put a magnet on the edge piece if you were to magnetize it to the center piece. When you move that edge, it passes the side of the of another edge piece that is already magnetized, and would attract it. Now flip that magnet you added, and now it repels as it goes by. In my mind that would reduce friction, by creating a floating effect. The other magnets should keep that repelling bump from pushing that layer out too far. It would need to be weaker as you don't want a big flex, just enough to lessen plastic to plastic friction without separation. By only repelling when in motion, and never while it's in place, it shouldn't mess with the original magnets. (Don't actually add magnets to the center. That was just to better describe where I meant to add the magnets on the edge pieces.)
> 
> ...


The MGC Repulsion already has magnets that repel. It’s an odd feeling.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gerry said:


> I emailed sCs and asked everything I needed to install the V5 springs. The answer was just the springs. No centers, center caps, or core swap needed.
> 
> If you look at the Gan site, check out the cores. They sell the same core both both models. M and Xv2.


I have the x num ipg and an m and you can’t do that. I’ve tried


----------



## Gerry (Apr 28, 2021)

Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 28, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.


For magnets I've had good experiences with Gaussboys. I'm not sure what to tell you about glue.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.


In aliexpress you can get some cheap magnets. Not sure on quality though. But if you wanna get them from ali, order them stronger and bigger than you want because chances are they'll be half a mm smaller.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.


not really bulk, but cheap


SH03L4C3 said:


> You can get everything you need here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 28, 2021)

What magnets would be best to magnetize an aosu wr?


----------



## Gerry (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, my Gan Skewb was just sitting there taunting me, so I had to try. The GES v5 nuts do fit in the Gan 356M and the center caps will still fit. Also, the GES v4 springs fit on the Skewb. I only have 4 springs with the Skewb, so I can't do a full conversion to see how the 356 M feels with all GES v5 springs.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 28, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.


Superglue is the best option for glue. 

As for magnets, Gaussboys are the best place to buy from to be certain you're getting what you ordered. Amazon and other places sell magnets but you will almost certainly get undersized magnets (4x1.7mm instead of 4x2mm) and misgraded (n35 instead of n50, etc). With Gaussboys, you will get exactly what you ordered. They aren't cheap but they are by far the best.


----------



## eyeoh (May 1, 2021)

I'm not in America, so all my magnets have been purchased through AliExpress or ebay. Based on my calliper measurements (which I've checked for accuracy) each "N35 4x2mm" stack I have tends to average out between 1.75 mm and 1.80 mm in thickness each, and 4.0 mm in diameter.

I've never had a problem with the magnets being too weak in my cubes - my DIY-magnetised cubes have functioned just fine both at home and in competition (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, 3bld, mbld at comp, and 5x5 & megaminx only at home so far). Thinner/weaker magnets aren't necessarily a bad thing - it's easier to add more magnets than it is to remove glued-in ones (even when acetone is on hand).


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2021)

Gerry said:


> Anyone know a reliable place to get magnets in bulk? TC and SCS sell with glue and tweezers, or just a few at a time. I'm thinking like 100 of 2 to 4 different strengths. I want to experiment. Not going to use superglue. Something medium strength. Strong enough to hold magnets in place, but easy to pop back out and not damage the plastic. Maybe like the flour water glue recipe. Should hold long enough to see if the idea works, but not permanent if the experiment fails.



cubicle sells 26 for a dollar








MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit


The MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit is a set of 26 very small magnets. These are intended to be used with the RS3 M 2020 and RS3 M 2021 (MagLev) to strengthen the magnetic feel. Simply open each edge, and place two of these inside, one on top of each of the existing magnets (on top of the plastic works...




www.thecubicle.com




pretty good pricing and you know what you're getting. plus you can combine it with other orders to get over the free shipping mark


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 1, 2021)

The 26 magnets are super weak small magnets to add to the rs3m 2020.


----------



## qwr (May 1, 2021)

AbsoRuud said:


> The 26 magnets are super weak small magnets to add to the rs3m 2020.


not that weak


----------



## Gerry (May 1, 2021)

I don't know what strength those are at the cubicle. I got N50 4x2 somewhere else and they are way too strong when added to the rs3m 2020. If they had a choice of strengths I would try them all. I'm just trying to get a variety so I don't have to pay shipping every time I dislike one. Shipping to Canada is more than the magnets.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 2, 2021)

Gerry said:


> I don't know what strength those are at the cubicle. I got N50 4x2 somewhere else and they are way too strong when added to the rs3m 2020. If they had a choice of strengths I would try them all. I'm just trying to get a variety so I don't have to pay shipping every time I dislike one. Shipping to Canada is more than the magnets.


I found out the measurements and pmed you a while back..., check that

edit: I went back in the pms and found it. 
N48 magnets

1/8 by 1/16


----------



## PiKeeper (May 24, 2021)

Can someone tell me what magnets I should use for an aosu wr? I got it as a mystery gift but don't know which magnets to get. I was thinking about the rs3m magnet kit but wasn't sure if they were good for a 4x4.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> Can someone tell me what magnets I should use for an aosu wr? I got it as a mystery gift but don't know which magnets to get. I was thinking about the rs3m magnet kit but wasn't sure if they were good for a 4x4.


Rs3m magnet kit won’t be enough for a 4x4, and doesn’t come with glue. I would advise just buying them from amazon.
What strength would you want?


----------



## PiKeeper (May 24, 2021)

I have no idea, I've never magnetized a 4x4 before.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Rs3m magnet kit won’t be enough for a 4x4, and doesn’t come with glue. I would advise just buying them from amazon.
> What strength would you want?


you can buy more than one (they are cheap) and any superglue works (you can get those from home depot for only $3 if you dont have any, so overall cheaper than getting the kit from amazon)


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> I have no idea, I've never magnetized a 4x4 before.


Do you have any magnetic cubes? If so, do you want the strength high?
Watch a tutorial, that’ll clear up a lot


----------



## ruffleduck (May 24, 2021)

guysensei1 said:


> Anyone tried adding magnets to a cube but making them repel instead? Probably a bad cube but it would feel cool.


YJ when designing the repulsion 3x3: _write that down, write that down!_


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 13, 2021)

I'll trade with my friend the WRM 2020 in the future and mod it, which size of magnets and magnetic power should I get ?
BTW, I'm Vietnamese and I'm not good in grammar so, if you find any mistakes in my post, tell me so I can improve my grammar. Thanks a lot !


----------



## Fast Tim (Aug 22, 2021)

I recently got the MGC 4x4, and I found that the magnets are too strong. It kinda slowed me down. It isn’t a big problem and I can still use it well after adding some fast lubes, but just asking, anyone found the same problem?

Edit:
Seems like someone don’t understand what I’m talking about. I mean, I think the magnets of the MGC are too strong and I’m just asking if anyone feels the same. I’ve watched reviews and they all think the magnet strength is ok.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 22, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Seems like someone don’t understand what I’m talking about. I mean, I think the magnets of the MGC are too strong and I’m just asking if anyone feels the same. I’ve watched reviews and they all think the magnet strength is ok.


I think they're fine and adds stability to the cube (It is a 4x4, after all) but I have noticed it is pretty strong. If it bothers your turning a lot just buy another cube with lighter magnets or change them out.


----------



## povlhp (Aug 23, 2021)

That is why some use the YJ mini. Inner magnets are weaker. And it is smaller to match the weak hands better.


----------



## Phalentin (Oct 17, 2021)

Has anyone tried putting Maglev into the CH WeiLong WR M 2021 yet? I think, that i've seen a post of someone putting RS3M 2021 Maglev into this cube but i can't find it anymore. Could this combination be any good?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 17, 2021)

Phalentin said:


> Has anyone tried putting Maglev into the CH WeiLong WR M 2021 yet? I think, that i've seen a post of someone putting RS3M 2021 Maglev into this cube but i can't find it anymore. Could this combination be any good?


I use it and it is really nice!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 19, 2021)

I got my wrm 2021 maglev today. It's really nice and smooth, I like it.


----------



## 7ombie (Oct 19, 2021)

I thought both MoYo 2021 cubes (RS3C and WR M) had maglev.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 19, 2021)

They do. The WRM feels lighter and less clacky, but they both have maglev


----------



## 7ombie (Oct 19, 2021)

I personally went with the RS3C, just due to a subjective preference for simple designs, but the WR M is a better cube, by all accounts.

The OP was asking about retrofitting maglev to a CH WeiLong WR M 2021. As far as I know, that cube is just a signature WR M 2021, so should have maglev out the box??


----------



## RFMX (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi, I just found a GTS3 that is on sale but I cannot find 4x1.5 magnets for it.

Can anyone recommend magnets for this cube if I'm ignoring the slots for magnets? Thanks.


----------



## Lukz (Apr 3, 2022)

Since my gan 356 rs is not magnetic, i ordered magnets for it (did I get the right ones)
After I ordered them I realized that they were for rs3m. Will they still work? (rs3m magnet kit from the cubicle)


----------



## CubingPig (Apr 3, 2022)

The magnets themselves will work. However, you'll need to buy another one since they only come with half the magnets needed for a full magnetization since they are meant to only be placed in the edge pieces of an RS3M to increase magnet strength.


----------



## Lukz (Apr 3, 2022)

Can a I edit my order even 2 days after?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 3, 2022)

you can edit the order if it had not been shipped out yet


----------



## Lukz (Apr 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> you can edit the order if it had not been shipped out yet


It already has


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 3, 2022)

Lukz said:


> It already has


just dont get the rs


----------



## Lukz (Apr 4, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> just dont get the rs


​I got it last November because it was cheap


----------



## The_T01let (Sep 10, 2022)

Hey, so I'm trying to figure out what the difference is between the triangle corner to core magnets and the hexagonal ones... Can anybody help me with that?
(gan 11 m pro)
edit: I would like the weaker magnets, but I just don't know which ones are which


----------



## lvcuber (Sep 11, 2022)

The_T01let said:


> Hey, so I'm trying to figure out what the difference is between the triangle corner to core magnets and the hexagonal ones... Can anybody help me with that?
> (gan 11 m pro)
> edit: I would like the weaker magnets, but I just don't know which ones are which


I believe the triangle magnets are weaker. It does say on the magnet box but it’s hard to see.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey
I have a question about the core-edge magnets in the gan 12. I‘m a little confused because gan says they are repulsing magnet. With which other magnets do they interact? Wouldn‘t it make the cube unstable if the corner core magnets attract each other and the edge core magnets between the corners repulse each other? Yeah so does anyone understand how this works? Sry if thats a weird question I‘m just so confused haah


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Hey
> I have a question about the core-edge magnets in the gan 12. I‘m a little confused because gan says they are repulsing magnet. With which other magnets do they interact? Wouldn‘t it make the cube unstable if the corner core magnets attract each other and the edge core magnets between the corners repulse each other? Yeah so does anyone understand how this works? Sry if thats a weird question I‘m just so confused haah


In each center-piece, there are two magnets that repel each other. This act of magnets is called magnetic levitation, and this creates a spring-like feeling. It is only for the centers, and the corner-core magnets and the edge/corner magnets attract to each other like normal magnets do.
As for the edge/core magnets, they also repel, but since the corner/core magnets are there to snap back together, it will stay together. The core is still a corner-core magnet system, but as the edge magnets at the bottom of the tracks meet, they repel, and as the corner magnets come back into position, they snap back together.
At least, that is what I speculate.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 15, 2022)

Garf said:


> In each center-piece, there are two magnets that repel each other. This act of magnets is called magnetic levitation, and this creates a spring-like feeling. It is only for the centers, and the corner-core magnets and the edge/corner magnets attract to each other like normal magnets do.
> As for the edge/core magnets, they also repel, but since the corner/core magnets are there to snap back together, it will stay together. The core is still a corner-core magnet system, but as the edge magnets at the bottom of the tracks meet, they repel, and as the corner magnets come back into position, they snap back together.
> At least, that is what I speculate.


Ohhhhhhh okay. So there are not more core magnets in the 13 than on the 12. the magnets on the edgepieces repel with the core/corner magnets in the core. And as you turn, the corner loses the magnetic attraction and to further aid the turn the edge magnets repell with the core magnets und push the turn further? Did I understand that correctly? Thanks btw for clearing that up.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 15, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> Ohhhhhhh okay. So there are not more core magnets in the 13 than on the 12. the magnets on the edgepieces repel with the core/corner magnets in the core. And as you turn, the corner loses the magnetic attraction and to further aid the turn the edge magnets repell with the core magnets und push the turn further? Did I understand that correctly? Thanks btw for clearing that up.


Yes. I’m quite excited for mine to arrive as I quite liked the MGC repulsion cube.


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 15, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Yes. I’m quite excited for mine to arrive as I quite liked the MGC repulsion cube.


Thats interesting. But somehow that sounds like an unstable cube. I‘m still deciding if I‘m gonna get it or the 11m pro


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

I want to learn more puzzles other than the official wca puzzles. I have a kilominx so i have 1 non wca puzzle. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 4, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> I want to learn more puzzles other than the official wca puzzles. I have a kilominx so i have 1 non wca puzzle. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


i like mirror blocks honestly


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 5, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> I want to learn more puzzles other than the official wca puzzles. I have a kilominx so i have 1 non wca puzzle. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Ghost cube



but maybe don't scramble it


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Planning to make my Thunderclap V3 a maglev because it was my first 3x3 and cube. What should the magnets I'll use be? And even what should I replace my core with?


----------



## Sion (Oct 15, 2022)

I don't really know, actually! It has a conical internal structure, so I don't really think any maglev system would particularly fit it.


This might be a very anticlimactic, but keep it the way it is; maglev doesn't provide a major benefit to springs other than being much faster and heavier. The thunderclap v3 is already a very heavy cube, and the weight might just push it over the edge.

If you really want a maglev cube on the cheap, I'd get a Meilong M and a maglev conversion kit. It would cost less than the rs3m2020 maglev, and it would be light, which would compensate for the light weight of the meilong.

You could also get the rs3m2021 maglev too, which is an excellent option if you don't want to DIY! I'd probably recommend this, since for a few extra dollars you get adjustable compression as well, and similar performance to the thunderclap v3!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Sion said:


> I don't really know, actually! It has a conical internal structure, so I don't really think any maglev system would particularly fit it.
> 
> 
> This might be a very anticlimactic, but keep it the way it is; maglev doesn't provide a major benefit to springs other than being much faster and heavier. The thunderclap v3 is already a very heavy cube, and the weight might just push it over the edge.
> ...


yeah i think getting the 2021 is better


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 22, 2022)

How to make the magnets in the inner layers of the YJ zhisu mini M 4x4 less bumpy?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Oct 27, 2022)

I've heard that some cubers add additional magnets to the qiyi clock dials, but only the centres. Why only add magnets to the centre but not the edges and the corners as well?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 27, 2022)

Does anyone have any idea on how to magnetize the lefun time machine? I have heard that some have actually done that before, but I am not sure how they did that.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 27, 2022)

Is there a way to put corner-core magnets in any cube?

I want to take an older cube (like GTS2 or Valk 3) and upgrade it with corner-core magnets and edge magnets, just for fun


----------

